# Авиация > Современность >  Начало производства ПАК ФА  ???

## BSA

_В целях обеспечения конкурентоспособности перевозок комплектов фюзеляжей самолетов железнодорожным транспортом по сравнению с другими видами транспорта, а также обеспечения максимальной сохранности данного груза в пути следования, достигаемой при его транспортировке железнодорожным транспортом, Правлением ФСТ России принято решение об установлении исключительного тарифа в виде коэффициента 0,63 к действующим тарифам раздела 2 Прейскуранта №10-01 на перевозки в прямом железнодорожном сообщении на 4-осных платформах и в полувагонах общего парка, собственных (арендованных) вагонах в составе грузовых поездов запасных частей к самолетам (код ЕТСНГ 391407) по маршруту станция Новосибирск-Восточный Западно-Сибирской железной дороги – станция Дземги Дальневосточной железной дороги и тары деревянной возвратной (код ЕТСНГ 124038) по маршруту станция Дземги Дальневосточной железной дороги – станция Новосибирск Восточный Западно-Сибирской железной дороги, имеющих в качестве наибольшей одну из следующих видов и степеней негабаритности: 3-4 нижнюю, 4 боковую или 3 верхнюю._


в кратццце установлен дЕшОвый ж/д тариф для перевозки частей самолетов с НАПО на КнААПО

----------


## alexvolf

> [I]
> в кратццце установлен дЕшОвый ж/д тариф для перевозки частей самолетов с НАПО на КнААПО


С тарифом дело ясное,а откуда инфо о начале строительства ПАК?
Ваши мысли-прям "скакуны"( без обид)...В связи с этим вспоминается центральная  мысль Резуна. О начале войны  тогда следовало судить по "количеству закупленных овечих шкур"...

----------


## BSA

Коллега держите себя в руках))) зачем устанавливать спец тариф если возить нечего???

----------


## FLOGGER

> _В целях обеспечения конкурентоспособности перевозок комплектов фюзеляжей самолетов железнодорожным транспортом по сравнению с другими видами транспорта, а также обеспечения максимальной сохранности данного груза в пути следования, достигаемой при его транспортировке железнодорожным транспортом, Правлением ФСТ России принято решение об установлении исключительного тарифа в виде коэффициента 0,63 к действующим тарифам раздела 2 Прейскуранта №10-01 на перевозки в прямом железнодорожном сообщении на 4-осных платформах и в полувагонах общего парка, собственных (арендованных) вагонах в составе грузовых поездов запасных частей к самолетам (код ЕТСНГ 391407) по маршруту станция Новосибирск-Восточный Западно-Сибирской железной дороги – станция Дземги Дальневосточной железной дороги и тары деревянной возвратной (код ЕТСНГ 124038) по маршруту станция Дземги Дальневосточной железной дороги – станция Новосибирск Восточный Западно-Сибирской железной дороги, имеющих в качестве наибольшей одну из следующих видов и степеней негабаритности: 3-4 нижнюю, 4 боковую или 3 верхнюю._


А зачем это нам знать-то?

----------


## Snake

Вроде всё проще  :Smile: 
Это всё для SSJ
http://www.gudok.ru/transport/perevo....php?ID=329518

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый BSA
Обидеть Вас в мыслях не было.Просто название темы привело частично к выпадению в "осадок" и частично улыбнуло...
Далее следуя логике можно признать,что снижение тарифа перевозок морским транспортом вызвано   строительством авианосца??!!

----------


## BSA

> Уважаемый BSA
> Обидеть Вас в мыслях не было.Просто название темы привело частично к выпадению в "осадок" и частично улыбнуло...
> Далее следуя логике можно признать,что снижение тарифа перевозок морским транспортом вызвано   строительством авианосца??!!


по косвенным признакам предсказывались разные крупные события...но тут если верить статье в  газете будут возить части к Джету

----------


## Iveron

http://www.popmech.ru/article/6090-r...kiy-nevidimka/

Пишут, уже в Жуковском, в том ангаре, около которого стоит МиГ МФИ 1.44

----------


## Pilot

в ангаре рядом с 1.44 могут быть только МиГи, Сухари чуть дальше ;) И не в мелком металлическом, а в большом капитальном ;)

----------


## alexvolf

> http://www.popmech.ru/article/6090-r...kiy-nevidimka/
> 
> Пишут, уже в Жуковском, в том ангаре, около которого стоит МиГ МФИ 1.44


Уважаемый Iveron
 На то она "мурзилка" и популярная...
Особливо с коммент "в том ангаре около которого стоит МФИ"-понимать следует так одно не нужное выкатили,другое закатили (злая такая шутка). А ежели говорить серьезно,то лучше уж глядите Janes Air -англичане быстрей поведают о ПАКе...

----------


## Daemonmike

На странице Wiki написано, что  полёт первого лётного экземпляра ПАК ФА намечен на ноябрь 2009 года (по заявлению главнокомандующего ВВС).  Время пришло.  :Smile:

----------


## MAX

К новому году, не раньше. И то под вопросом пока. :Wink:

----------


## Антон

> К новому году, не раньше. И то под вопросом пока.


Уж не терпится на него посмотреть :Rolleyes:

----------


## Daemonmike

> К новому году, не раньше. И то под вопросом пока.


Перенесли уже на следующий год.
Испытания российского истребителя пятого поколения начнутся в 2010 году. Об этом, как сообщает РИА Новости, заявил вице-премьер России Сергей Иванов. 
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/12/08/pakfa/

----------


## Carrey

> Уж не терпится на него посмотреть

----------


## alexvolf

> Перенесли уже на следующий год.
> Испытания российского истребителя пятого поколения начнутся в 2010 году. Об этом, как сообщает РИА Новости, заявил вице-премьер России Сергей Иванов. 
> http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/12/08/pakfa/


 Сергей Борисович уже столько назаявлял поочередно,наперегонки с Пагосяном,что не знаешь чему верить...
Может теперь стиль такой,как в народной поговорке " Обещанного-тир года ждут"...

----------


## muk33

> Сергей Борисович уже столько назаявлял поочередно,наперегонки с Пагосяном,что не знаешь чему верить...
> Может теперь стиль такой,как в народной поговорке " Обещанного-тир года ждут"...


у Сергея Борисовича в войсках кличка - "Петрушка". А похож ведь! Помните фотку в пилотке :)

----------


## Daemonmike

> Сергей Борисович уже столько назаявлял поочередно,наперегонки с Пагосяном,что не знаешь чему верить...
> Может теперь стиль такой,как в народной поговорке " Обещанного-тир года ждут"...


Это да, постоянно чего-то обещают и не только они.

----------


## Диман

Может ПАК ФА к нам в Оренбург направят ,а то это транспортники надоели.
У меня фотографий Ил-76,Ан-12,Ан-26 куча обращайтесь

----------


## Слухач

> Может ПАК ФА к нам в Оренбург направят ,а то это транспортники надоели.
> У меня фотографий Ил-76,Ан-12,Ан-26 куча обращайтесь


Мужчина - будьте поспокойней. В Оренбург никого не отправят Вам. Больше читайте и меньше оффтопьте...

----------


## Daemonmike

ПАКФА выкатили

Начались испытания российского истребителя пятого поколения
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/12/24/pakfa/

----------


## AC

Нажмите на официальном сайте КнААПО справа под катинкой на "Боевые самолеты":
http://www.knaapo.ru/rus/index.wbp#
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Daemonmike

> Нажмите на официальном сайте КнААПО справа под катинкой на "Боевые самолеты":
> http://www.knaapo.ru/rus/index.wbp#


И что там?

----------


## Антон

> И что там?


ПАК-ФА :Tongue:

----------


## Морячок

да уж... повеселили, ничего не скажешь  :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

> да уж... повеселили, ничего не скажешь


 Особенно сообщением с "Ленты"-секретный истребитель пока обнаружен  только на значке...

----------


## alexvolf

Как и следовало ожидать на всех сайтах однообразная под копирку инфо о ПАК ФА (указан источник Лента_ру),но на сайте Военный паритет
два интересных сообщения со сноской на китайский сайт. 

  25.12.09 США имеют спутниковые фотографии испытаний китайского истребителя пятого поколения
 Сайт разместил фото ранней модели китайского истребителя J-14, продуваемой в аэродинамической трубе одного из НИИ. Директор европейского научно-исследовательского учреждения CV1989 Андре Сидязен (Andre Sidiyasen) сообщает, что США недавно обнародовали спутниковые фотографии испытательных полетов нового типа китайского «воздушного судна» в районе Шеньяна и делает вывод, что в стране начались секретные успешные испытательные полеты малозаметного истребителя нового поколения.Китай предпринял строгие меры секретности в работах по этой программе, сотрудникам не разрешается пользоваться мобильными телефонами и цифровыми фото; и видеокамерами. Спутниковые системы наблюдения не могут заглянуть внутрь зданий. В Интернете пошли слухи о разведывательных полетах американских истребителей F-18 над Шеньяном и Далянем, где якобы был обнаружен J-14.

Аэродинамическая схема истребителя J-14 сначала была разработана в виде концептуального дизайна. Вероятно, китайские военные после 2000 
года существенно пересмотрели схему самолета, которая содержала ограниченное количество технологий малозаметности и двигатель с управляемым вектором тяги. Сопло двигателя имело прямоугольную форму.   

http://www.lzmmil.cn/html/jqgc/hwsj/20091223/3838.html

----------


## Sergei Galicky

А вот что писал некий grOOmi с sukhoi.ru о ПАК ФА:

"Пишу. Значится так. Привезли его на РД, подготовка минут 30, потом завели двигатели, самолёт выехал на старт (сам естественно), змейка, разворот на 360, опять небольшая змейка, остановка, подгазовал, пробежка и проверка тормозов, разворот на 360 в другую сторону, разворот на 180 и поехал обратно на РД, после чего его увезли вообще. В общем всё было по рабочему и просто. Всё работало без отказов и прошло на 5."
На вопрос видел ли этот он
"Сам лично. Сидя на рабочем месте повернулся на стуле, потом залез с коленями на подоконник. :)
Самолёт был не покрашен. "

И очередная китайская фантазия на тему J-14

----------


## Sergei Galicky

С форума Кураж [www.kyrazh.ru], дата 4 Декабря 2009
"В настоящее время на моем заводе осваивается производство "русского стелса" проекта ПАК ФА (перспективный комплекс фронтовой авиации) производственный шифр Т-50. Первый самолет, точнее еще не самолет, а КНС (комплексный натурный стенд) почти готов к совершению пробежки по ВВП (аэродрому то есть).

Как только у меня появилась возможность осмотреть сие изделие, так я его облазил. И влюбился в него сразу.
Самолеты семейства Су-27 конечно красавцы. Но Т-50 огромный это шаг вперед.
Размер - меньше. Тяговооруженность, то есть соотношение "вес - тяга двигателей" просто огромна. Коэффициент - 1, 4. То есть по этому показателю он должен летать как ракета, без использования аэродинамических качеств. Но и аэродинамика - сплошное крыло. И механизация крыла - небывалая. Все ломаееца и изгибаецца. Отсеки вооружений - огромны для такого размера самолета. Авионика пусть пока еще сырая, но потому что передовая, но мы каждый день над ней работаем.
Это будет супердостойный ответ на пендоский F-22 "Raptor". Хитрожопые русские как всегда всех .... Пусть с опозданием, на 8 лет, но мы сделали свой самолет 5 поколения. Учли чужие ошибки, внедрили оригинальные разработки, и опять будем впереди планеты всей еще лет на 20. Как это было с F-15(16) - Су-27(Миг-29).

Фотографий, точнее рисунков самолета в интернете много, но они не вполне отвечают оригиналу. Своих фотографий. по понятным причинам выложить не могу, их нет. Но уже поверьте - эта птичка просто супер. Еще полгода. и она уверено встанет на крыло. А через год мы сможем их сделать столько, на сколько хватит денег."
..... "Про "вооружение-невидимость" однозначно круче F-22. 10 точек подвески в закрытых бомбооотсеках против 8. плюс возможность установки еще 2 пусковых балок (по крайней мере точки крепления для них предусмотренны) с нарушением невидимости.

Невидимости в общем абсодютной не бывает. Так, малозаметность.

Про обслуживание - как всякая русская техника обслуживается при помощи молотка, полупьяного авиатехника и ...матери))). Шутка конешно, но без теплого ватерклозета обойдемся.

Конечно углепластик вызывает некоторые сомнения в ремонтопригодности. придетца в случае чего менять целыми панелями. Но ..., научимся и на него заплаты лепить."

----------


## Холостяк

Конечно радует такой рассказ очевидца, но, млин, знаем мы этот "ура-патриотизм".... Хотя смахивает на прокаченный и оттюнингованный Су-27.... Нам подавай реальность!

----------


## bakulinks77

Товарищ видимо видел самолет только издалека...В нем немало и спорных решений,которые только усложнили конструкцию и  еще скажутся в эксплуатации.ИМХО его ждет судьба Т-10.  :Frown:  А про прокаченный Су-27 товарищ прав,похоже на то.

----------


## BSA

> Товарищ видимо видел самолет только издалека...В нем немало и спорных решений,которые только усложнили конструкцию.ИМХО его ждет судьба Т-10.  А про прокаченный Су-27 товарищ прав,похоже на то.


мдааа, заставили призадуматься....

----------


## Pilot

Если быть объективным, то Т-50, похоже Су-35 с новым фюзеляжем. Внутри нет никаких принципиальных изменений

----------


## bakulinks77

Только бабла в него вбили в сотни раз больше,а если нет разницы... Кто-то нехило на этом нажился.

----------


## BSA

> Только бабла в него вбили в сотни раз больше,а если нет разницы... Кто-то нехило на этом нажился.


можно догадаться с той или иной долей уверенности...примерно тот же круг лиц  кто Як130 китаезам слил и двиглы и брэо и Ми17....да еще много чего

----------


## Daemonmike

> можно догадаться с той или иной долей уверенности...примерно тот же круг лиц  кто Як130 китаезам слил и двиглы и брэо и Ми17....да еще много чего


Что это за истории про Як-130 и Ми17 можете ссылку подкинуть?

----------


## Carrey

Интересно, а не в новогоднем ли выступлении президента впервые покажут взлёт ПАК ФА? И ещё вопрос - ПАК ФА расшифровывается как "Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации", на сайте КнААПО в разделе "Боевые самолёты" он фигурирует именно под этим названием - как это понимать? По-моему, это скорее название для проекта, темы НИР и ОКР, но никак не для готового продукта.

PS: http://paralay.com/stat/Bulat_14.pdf

----------


## BSA

_Что это за истории про Як-130 и Ми17 можете ссылку подкинуть?_ 

для вас это новость?

http://www.militaryparitet.com/perev...erevodnie/445/

----------


## alexvolf

> Только бабла в него вбили в сотни раз больше,а если нет разницы... Кто-то нехило на этом нажился.


 Кто знает,тот поймет...
 Дача на Рублевке+ замок-дворец в Шотландии.Жизнь коротка,а красиво жить не запретишь.Не одной же коллекцией монет довольствоваться.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Не будет это Су-35 с малозаметностью, судя по всем фактам это будет все же полностью новый планер. И якобы вот этот рисунок наиболее приближен к реалиям.
 А вообще нагнали "секретности" на этот проект что ппц, думаю в Лэнгли и у братьев-китайцев уже все давно есть, включая фотки  :Biggrin:

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> А вообще нагнали "секретности" на этот проект что ппц, думаю в Лэнгли и у братьев-китайцев уже все давно есть, включая фотки


Откуда такая слепая вера в могущество их разведки и бессилие нашей контрразведки?

----------


## kfmut

> Откуда такая слепая вера в могущество их разведки и бессилие нашей контрразведки?


Видимо пластилин и сургуч не самая надежная защита для секретов в 21-ом веке ;-))))

----------


## BSA

> Откуда такая слепая вера в могущество их разведки и бессилие нашей контрразведки?


Оттуда же откуда факт появления оригинала нашего Як-130 у китаезов к примеру, да и по слухам  наши спецы приложили руку к их пямтому поколению....вообщем  сливают технологии на самом верху, а секретность напустили от того, что Т50 ну никак не полетит уже который год...

----------


## muk33

> Оттуда же откуда факт появления оригинала нашего Як-130 у китаезов к примеру, да и по слухам  наши спецы приложили руку к их пямтому поколению....вообщем  сливают технологии на самом верху, а секретность напустили от того, что Т50 ну никак не полетит уже который год...


Фирма Яковлева ОФИЦИАЛЬНО участвовала в разработке китайского УТС L-15. Он,кстати, не является точной копией Як-130, повторяя только общую аэродинамическую компоновку последнего и является СВЕРХЗВУКОВЫМ самолетом. Обратите внимание на хвостовую часть фюзеляжа.

----------


## alexvolf

Администратор форума Военный паритет выложил фотографию Pilota в теме ПАК ФА
назвал ее " Вот он родной".Конечно не красиво без спроса,но для всеобщего обозрения  пришлось пойти на экспроприацию- перетянуть ее и к нам...

----------


## Pilot

вообще-то это МиГ-29КУБ ;)

----------


## alexvolf

> вообще-то это МиГ-29КУБ ;)


 Уваж.Pilot
 Прервали первый акт комедии...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> вообще-то это МиГ-29КУБ ;)


А не Су-35?

----------


## FLOGGER

> А не Су-35?


Нет............

----------


## Sergei Galicky

> Администратор форума Военный паритет выложил фотографию Pilota в теме ПАК ФА
> назвал ее " Вот он родной".Конечно не красиво без спроса,но для всеобщего обозрения  пришлось пойти на экспроприацию- перетянуть ее и к нам...


Поржал, не родной КУБ, а индусам :Smile:

----------


## Sveto

I think that  PAKFA/FGFA will be very similar to this


Western press says that new fighter is a F-22 look-like but remember that they say even now that MiG-29/Su-27 are looking like F-14/15.

----------


## Mig

> ...say even now that MiG-29/Su-27 are looking like F-14/15....


Ага, очень "loooks like...." Особенно похожи МиГ-29 и Су-27 на F-14, если вспомнить, что F-14 имел крыло с изменяемой геометрией... :Mad:

----------


## Sveto

> Ага, очень "loooks like...." Особенно похожи МиГ-29 и Су-27 на F-14, если вспомнить, что F-14 имел крыло с изменяемой геометрией...


correct - but how to explain that to them  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sergei Galicky

По теме ПАК ФА гоняют движок 117 на опытном 710

----------


## BSA

> По теме ПАК ФА гоняют движок 117 на опытном 710


неплохо бы указывать авторство чужих карточек

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Сорри, забыл упомянуть, что это с форума paralay.com

----------


## BSA

> Сорри, забыл упомянуть, что это с форума paralay.com


Хех, воровство фоток процветает на том ресурсе

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Дата первого полета ПАКФА будет объявлена на этой неделе.

Первый полет перспективного истребителя состоится в ближайшее время, сообщил 18 января агентству «Интерфакс-АВН» источник в Комсомольске-на-Амуре.

По его словам, дата первого полета истребителя пятого поколения будет названа на этой неделе, полет состоится в январе. Авиазавод в Комсомольске-на-Амуре активно тестирует самолет на земле, сообщил источник. Истребитель несколько раз выруливал на взлетную полосу, при этом испытывались двигатели, тормоза и система управления. Испытания прошли успешно, что дало нам надежду выполнить первый полет согласно графику, сказал он...

19.01.10
http://www.russiandefenseblog.org 
А эта публикация Интерфакс-АВН -только для подписчиков на англ. языке.

DATELINE: KOMSOMOLSK-ON-AMUR Jan 18

The prospective fighter jet will make its maiden flight soon, a source in Komsomolsk-on-Amur told Interfax-AVN on Monday.

“The date of the maiden flight of the fifth-generation fighter jet will be named this week. The flight will take place in January,” he said.

The Komsomolsk-on-Amur aviation plant is intensively testing the plane on the ground, he said.

“The jet has had a number of runway trials, which tested the engines, brakes and the control systems,” the source said.

“The runway trials were successful, which gave us hope for making the maiden flight on time,” he said.

The new jet of the Sukhoi company will be an intellectual product with multiple functions, capacity to destroy air-and land-based targets at anytime of the day and under any weather conditions, super- maneuverability, optical, infra-red and radar stealth and ability to take off and land from runways of 300-400 meters.

Experts claims the plane will make long flights at supersonic speeds with multiple refueling in the air. It will carry new electronic systems and have a highly automatic flight control network.

----------


## AC

> ...публикация Интерфакс-АВН -только для подписчиков на англ. языке...


Вот на русском:

Подъем в воздух российского истребителя пятого поколения состоится до
конца января
Комсомольск-на-Амуре. 18 января. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Завершается
подготовка первого полета перспективного авиационного комплекса
фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА), сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" в понедельник
источник в Комсомольске-на-Амуре.
"Точная дата подъема в воздух истребителя пятого поколения будет
определена в течение этой недели. Сам первый полет планируется выполнить
до конца января", - сказал собеседник агентства.
По его словам, в настоящее время на аэродроме Комсомольского-на-
Амуре авиационного производственного объединения (КнААПО) проводятся
интенсивные наземные испытания первого летного образца ПАК ФА.
"Уже выполнены ряд пробежек истребителя по взлетно-посадочной
полосе, в ходе которых испытывались двигатели самолета на различных
режимах работы, тормозная система, система управления истребителем и
т.д.", - сказал собеседник агентства.
По его словам, "никаких отказов во время проведения пробежек не
было, что дает надежду на то, что сроки подъема истребителя в воздух
переноситься не будут".
Ранее президент, председатель правления Объединенной
авиастроительной корпорации Алексей Федоров сообщил, что рассматриваются
два варианта первого полета истребителя пятого поколения. Один - в
Москве, на базе Летно-исследовательского института имени Громова, второй
-в Комсомольске-на-Амуре. "Есть за и против у одного и второго
вариантов, тем не менее процесс подготовки первого полета движется
достаточно динамично", - сказал он.

----------


## FLOGGER

По-моему, если в январе-то в КНААПО. Если в ЛИИ, то, значит, самолет надо разобрать, перевезти, собрать, отгонять, проверить под током. А это немало времени займет.

----------


## kfmut

Уважаемые, а скажите на кой тащить самолёт в ЛИИ для первого полета? Он там более высокие ЛТХ покажет? :-D Или перед руководством красоваться? Есть же план-графики, исполнительные ведомости и т.д., в которых прописано где, что и когда...что за непонятные метания?

----------


## Pilot

Ну что, ждем четверга? Кто есть в Комсомольске с хорошим фотиком? ;)

----------


## Pilot

> Уважаемые, а скажите на кой тащить самолёт в ЛИИ для первого полета? Он там более высокие ЛТХ покажет? :-D Или перед руководством красоваться? Есть же план-графики, исполнительные ведомости и т.д., в которых прописано где, что и когда...что за непонятные метания?


Да просто в КнА полоса короткая для первого полета :( Да и в ЛИиДБ попроще все делать

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Информация с radioscanner.ru(подсмотрено на paralay.com)

Справка по Дземгам.
Позывной - "Огненный", опубликованные частоты - 128.5, 124.0, 130.0.
Высота круга 900 метров (1-й 600, 2-й и 3-й 900, 4-й 700).
Круг для полосы 01 - правый, для полосы 19 - левый.
По прогнозу ветер во вторник северо-западный (полоса 01), в среду-пятницу юго-западный, южный (полоса 19).
Первый полет проводят по правилам визуальных полетов, т.е. без захода в облака, шасси обычно не убирают. У Сухого была многолетняя традиция поднимать некрашеную машину, нарушеная только пупержетом.
Журналистов в Комсомольск не позвали.

"Огненный" это диспетчер

----------


## Pilot

самолет будет окрашен, так сказали в Сухого. Из-за этого переснимают видео для ТВ

----------


## MAX

Ну, блин, народ на низком старте стоит. Во интригу закрутили. Интересно будет почитать первые комментарии после полета. :Wink:

----------


## Pilot

Обещали интервью с летчиком :)

----------


## [RUS] MK

> самолет будет окрашен, так сказали в Сухого. Из-за этого переснимают видео для ТВ


Так он уже летал??  :Confused:  Одни загадки кругом!

----------


## Pilot

завтра. Смотрите новости в ящике ;) С учетом разницы во времени, можно начинать смотреть с 10 утра НТВ, хотя думаю к 12 только дадут

----------


## Антон

Как я понял,прессе дадут видео/фото сделанные Суховцами?

----------


## Pilot

Да, именно так, если только никто не снимет в городе :)

----------


## Юрий

Названа новая дата первого полета российского истребителя пятого поколения
http://news.rambler.ru/Russia/head/5128427/

----------


## FLOGGER

Не обнаружил новой даты.

----------


## MAX

Ну что, в Комсомольске солнце еще не взошло? :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> Ну что, в Комсомольске солнце еще не взошло?


Надо не так спрашивать...
Надо вот так: ну что, в Комсомольске самолет Погосяна еще не сел?...
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Антоха

> завтра. Смотрите новости в ящике ;) С учетом разницы во времени, можно начинать смотреть с 10 утра НТВ, хотя думаю к 12 только дадут


это утка для СМИ. он уже взлетел. все нормально прошло :Cool:  а инфы нет потому шо  ФСБ и СВР вроде плотно эту тему пасут... у народа даже мобилы при входе на завод отбирают! всех "туристов" шерстят кто в Комсомольск по профсоюзным путевкам летит зрение лечить))))секретность пацаны! секретность! а завтра пусть фотают аэродром хоть до ночи)))) Су-27 будут летать для фанатов :Biggrin:

----------


## Оскар

> это утка для СМИ. он уже взлетел. все нормально прошло а инфы нет потому шо  ФСБ и СВР вроде плотно эту тему пасут... у народа даже мобилы при входе на завод отбирают! всех "туристов" шерстят кто в Комсомольск по профсоюзным путевкам летит зрение лечить))))секретность пацаны! секретность! а завтра пусть фотают аэродром хоть до ночи)))) Су-27 будут летать для фанатов


И что правда что ужо отлетал?????

----------


## Spirit

на wiki поменяли дату первого полета с 28 на 29 ;)

----------


## alekom



----------


## Spirit

> 


разве это не су-27?

----------


## Nazar

> разве это не су-27?


А может F-22?
Зачем на этот рисунок вообще внимание обращать. :Smile:

----------


## Spirit

> А может F-22?
> Зачем на этот рисунок вообще внимание обращать.


да перепутал :)

----------


## Sergei Galicky

с паралая свежая инфа:

nemetc (из песни слов не выкинешь):
Други, как бы мне хотелось сказать "Открываем шампанское, все случилось!"
Но увы(
В полдвенадцатого выкатили на полосу, сделал пробежку и закатился обратно. Отказ одной из основных систем. (
Но ничо-ничо, как говорилось в одном правильном мультике "Лучше целый день потерять, зато потом за полчаса долететь!"

Сделаем.

Ps. Я знаю, кто виноват!!! Вчера все руководство ОКБ и прочие приглашенные гости заказали молебен во вновь построенном кривосламном храме Илии Пророка (типо покровитель авиации - на заводское бабло кстати в основном построен). Отслужи значит, покропили святой водой и вот - отказ. Кстате, этот же поп и убиенный Су-35-4 освящал.

----------


## juky-puky

- Поп-то, видать, расстрига! Или скоромное в пост употреблял непотребно... Заменить бы его надо... Может - на шамана, из окрестных?  :Smile:

----------


## Андрей

Или позвать раввина, дабы "Еврейский автономный" тоже рядом.

----------


## FLOGGER

> - Поп-то, видать, расстрига!


Наверное.



> Или скоромное в пост употреблял непотребно...


Кто б сомневался.



> Заменить бы его надо...


Конечно.



> Может - на шамана, из окрестных?


Не поможет.

----------


## Pilot

Он все-таки взлетел.
 ура :)

----------


## Pilot

Российский истребитель пятого поколения поднялся в воздух

В пятницу российский истребитель пятого поколения отправился в первый полет, передает агентство "Интерфакс" со ссылкой на анонимный источник в Комсомольске-на-Амуре. 
Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА) выполнил короткий разбег, оторвался от взлетной полосы и начал набирать высоту. 

Полет истребителя продолжается. Сколько он продлится, источник агентства не уточнил. 

Напомним, планировалось, что первый полет истребителя состоится в четверг, 28 января, однако он был перенесен на день. Причины, по которым было принято такое решение, в штабе Дальневосточного объединения ВВС и ПВО не уточнили. 

Испытания ПАК ФА на аэродроме авиационного производственного объединения "Сухой" в Комсомольске-на-Амуре начались в декабре 2009 года. Тогда истребитель, также известный как Т-50 и изделие 701, совершил первые пробежки. 

Официальные данные о технических характеристиках истребителя пятого поколения не раскрывались, также нет достоверной информации о его внешнем виде. Предполагается, что новый самолет будет оснащен высокоточным оружием, сможет поражать любые цели в любых условиях и будет мало заметен для приборов слежения. 

Ранее заместитель министра обороны Владимир Поповкин высказывал предположение, что Вооруженные силы могут начать закупки истребителей пятого поколения в 2015 году.

----------


## ZaSlon

http://www.vedomosti.ru/tech/news/2010/01/29/935193 
Сегодня около 4:20 МСК опытный образец российского истребителя пятого поколения ПАК ФА совершил взлет с аэродрома КНААПО в Комсомольске-на-Амуре и успешно приземлился на том же аэродроме примерно через 50 минут полета, сообщил источник, близкий к программе. На него ссылается Lenta.ru.
Планировалось, что первый полет истребителя состоится в четверг, 28 января, однако он был перенесен на день. Внешний вид самолета пока не раскрывается.

----------


## Serega

> Он все-таки взлетел.
>  ура :)


 - ну, сегодня сложно построить самоль, который бы не взлетел.  :Smile:  Мое главное "ура" - это тому факту, что программа не застопорилась.

----------


## ALI

Почём хорошие фоты пака для народа ?  :Smile:  Нтвэшники опять раптора кажут...Эрик Картман дождался полёта ,теперь стока же фотки ждать  :Biggrin: ...

----------


## Антон

> Почём хорошие фоты пака для народа ?  Нтвэшники опять раптора кажут...Эрик Картман дождался полёта ,теперь стока же фотки ждать ...

----------


## Serega

> Почём хорошие фоты пака для народа ?  Нтвэшники опять раптора кажут...Эрик Картман дождался полёта ,теперь стока же фотки ждать ...


 - так вроде вот он.

----------


## Юрий

http://news.mail.ru/politics/3310205

http://infox.ru/authority/defence/20..._pyatogo.phtml

http://news.mail.ru/politics/3310205/gallery/

ну и более ранние, так сказать в проекте...http://googas.ru/news/2009-07-08-3566

----------


## Антон

Первый полёт(видео)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPHzCqSJ5xY

----------


## An-Z

Ну чтож, можно только порадоваться и поздравить всех причастных к созданию и полёту нового самолёта!

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> Первый полёт(видео)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPHzCqSJ5xY


Awesome aircratf!
Russia strong!
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

Еще видео, без дикторских комментариев:
http://www.vesti.ru/videos?vid=257276&p=1&sort=1

----------


## Carrey

Спасибо за сбычу мечт, КнААПО!

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Если  появление Т-50 и чем-то похоже на рождение Су-27, то пусть история сделает очередной виток спирали... Главное - восходящей! Искренне поздравляю всех неравнодушных!!!

----------


## CINN

Класс!
Мне кажется, или сегмент крыла над воздухозаборником отклоняемый?

----------


## timsz

> Класс!
> Мне кажется, или сегмент крыла над воздухозаборником отклоняемый?


Не кажется. Подозреваю, из-за этого долго секретили форму.

----------


## Kasatka

=) Красавец! Урааа! Поздравляю всех нас! =)

----------


## Д.Срибный

Слава Богу! Дождались! Поздравляю всех причастных! ))

----------


## Полешук

В добрый путь и успешной программы испытаний.

Надеюсь со временем удасться увидеть его и на белорусских аэродромах...

----------


## Griffon

Какой замечательный день!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! Всем причастным ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Андрей

Еще бы реализовать задел РСК "МИГ" по легкому, хотя бы до такой же стадии.

----------


## leha-lp

Красив, только бы начинку до ума быстрей довели....

----------


## Pilot

Выложил у себя пресс-релизы и фото с ссылками на большое разрешение 
http://pilot.strizhi.info/2010/01/28/7484

----------


## KAJUK

Столько лет ждали подобных новостей,что прям какое-то ощущение праздника!!!
А.К.

----------


## Carrey

А Вы что, ещё торт и пузырь не купили? Ай-яй-яй, непатриотично!

Есть предложение 29-го января занести в календарь Форума и отмечать соответственно как День возрождения ВВС РФ или ещё как-нить. Напомните, каким там авиационным праздникам приданы не вполне очевидные даты? Вот вам вполне очевидная и хорошая дата - 29.01

PS: прошлый раз когда полностью новый самолёт выкатывали? Як-130 вроде? Интересуюсь длиной цикла, т.е. раз во сколько лет.

----------


## Sveto

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО КнААПО!!!

СПАСИБО Сергей Богдан  !

----------


## Jean-Philippe

My new desktop!

----------


## Kasatka

Ура! Поздравляю всех!! Машина получилась элегантная, грациозная и на мой взгляд гораздо красивее Раптора..
а учитывая чем ее должны напичкать (антенна кругового обзора), новые движки (судя по размеру ВЗ огромной мощности) будет раптор превосходить.

Вообщем, просто убер-самолет! =)

----------


## Serega

> Ура! Поздравляю всех!! Машина получилась элегантная, грациозная и на мой взгляд гораздо красивее Раптора..


 - ты это, не спеши как бы.  :Biggrin:  Сча фоты дойдут до трампа, там народ покажет нам и элегантность , и точность, и ваще.  :Biggrin:

----------


## MAX

Действительно, просто праздник какой-то!
Машинка симпотрчная получилась. Интересны сравнения с американскими аналогами. Действительно похож на YF-23 ,больше чем на Рептор. Что интересно. В США, когда проводился конкурс,  YF-23  превзошел "22", но "наворотов" и новых технологий в нем было больше и предподчтение отдали YF-22. Сочли, что технический риск слишком высок для будующей серийной машины. 
Логичным выглядит применение круглого всеракурсного поворотного сопла на двигателях в сравнении с плоскими (управление в одной плоскости). Не думаю, что в плоском сопле температура выхлопа настолько снижается (экранируется), что можно пожертвовать маневренностью.
Интересным выглядит решение с применением цельноповоротного вертикального оперения. Есть в этом рациональное зерно. 
Ну, а дальше будет видно, что там еще интересного понапихано.

----------


## An-Z

> Выложил у себя пресс-релизы и фото с ссылками на большое разрешение 
> http://pilot.strizhi.info/2010/01/28/7484


 :Smile:  Оно конечно спасибо, а что фоток так мало то?

----------


## Nazar

> Действительно, просто праздник какой-то!
> Машинка симпотрчная получилась. Интересны сравнения с американскими аналогами. Действительно похож на YF-23 ,больше чем на Рептор. Что интересно. В США, когда проводился конкурс,  YF-23  превзошел "22", но "наворотов" и новых технологий в нем было больше и предподчтение отдали YF-22. Сочли, что технический риск слишком высок для будующей серийной машины.


Я читал Макс, что Локхид "похоронил" проект Нортропа, пообещав ВМС самолет палубного базирования на базе F-22 и вроде как предоставил проект, коего не было у Нортропа.

----------


## Kasatka

Макс, а чем похож 23-й? 





Учитывай еще то, что движки под него не готовы и будут плоскими, так что задница будет плоская тоже.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Учитывай еще то, что движки под него не готовы и будут плоскими, так что задница будет плоская тоже.


С чего бы?
Пишут, вроде, что он уже на новых движках полетел.

----------


## Kasatka

=) может и новых, но точно не на тех, которые под него делаются =)

----------


## Sveto

> Макс, а чем похож 23-й?


Serge what did i say before:)) ? Now look at western forums 99% of memebers say that this is a F-22 look like, a F-22/F-35 hibrid... 
I will use your photos to show them:)

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> Serge what did i say before:)) ? Now look at western forums 99% of memebers say that this is a F-22 look like, a F-22/F-35 hibrid... 
> I will use your photos to show them:)


The usual "russian bashing" like militaryphotos.net...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pilot

прессу не приглашали, так что это пока все что дали. Фотки еще будут, но уже не на этой неделе

----------


## Sveto

Parlay has insider ? :)
I expected something similar 
but 
Parlay was 100% close.

----------


## An-Z

> прессу не приглашали, так что это пока все что дали. Фотки еще будут, но уже не на этой неделе


А.. так это и фотки релизные... ну чтож, предвкушаем...

----------


## Fighter

> Serge what did i say before:)) ? Now look at western forums 99% of memebers say that this is a F-22 look like, a F-22/F-35 hibrid... 
> I will use your photos to show them:)


Dear Sveto. Есть довольно узкий коридор технических решений для достижения заданных характеристик, поэтому самолеты могут быть так внешне похожи. В частности, для обеспечения малой заметности, углы стреловиности передних и задних кромок крыла, стабилизатора, передних кромок воздухозаборника должны быть одинаковы (крыло и стабилизатор должны быть в одной плоскости) , для обеспечения сверхзвуковой крейсерской скорости и достаточно высоких маневренных характеристик угол стреловидности передней кромки крыла должен быть около 45 гр. 
Схема YF-23 без стабилизаторов, хотя и обеспечивала меньшую ЭПР, совершенно не обеспечвала высокие характеристики продольной управляемости.
Размещение вооружения во внутренних отсеках также определяет довольно ограниченный ряд технических решений.
Однако отдельные детали могут обеспечить определеное превосходство. Можно сравнить Су -27  (и МиГ-29) построенные по единой вихревой схеме и очень похожий на них F-15. В результате, Су-27 при меньшей тяговооруженности имеет преимущество по общим характеристикам маневренности, а в дальнейших модификациях Су-27 и МиГ-29 смогли преобрести и качества сверхманевренности.

----------


## Sveto

> Есть довольно узкий коридор технических решений для достижения заданных характеристик, поэтому самолеты могут быть так внешне похожи.


точно
But why we allways read that 
Su-27 looks like F-15,F/A-18
T-50 looks like YF-22,23,F-35 
and never that
F-15 looks like MiG-25
?:)
There is allways prejudice that the east can make only a copy of predominant west

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> But why we allways read that 
> Su-27 looks like F-15,F/A-18
> T-50 looks like YF-22,23,F-35 
> and never that
> F-15 looks like MiG-25
> There is allways prejudice that the east can make only a copy of predominant west


Strangely... It looks like you read wrong articles. Here in Russia we always knew F-15 was inspired by MiG-25  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> Strangely... It looks like you read wrong articles. Here in Russia we always knew F-15 was inspired by MiG-25


And what about the F-16 inspired by Ye-8 (Е-8)...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pilot

http://pilot.strizhi.info/2010/01/30/7516

----------


## An-Z

А почему он не покрашен? Кто то ведь обещал... Жёлтые панели надо полагать - композитные?

----------


## Sveto

I must say that climb speed of 350 m/s sounds impressive.
Lets talk about T-50 RCS

----------


## Pilot

обещал, но нас подставили :( Покрасили не летный образец :) Мож на заводе чего перепутали? ;)

----------


## An-Z

Да понятно,  действия других иной раз трудно понять, надеюсь его закамуфлируют, а не окрасят в универсально-защитный серый цвет..

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Да понятно,  действия других иной раз трудно понять, надеюсь его закамуфлируют, а не окрасят в универсально-защитный серый цвет..


На самом деле для страны, где самолеты стоят круглый год под открытым небом, серый цвет лучше.  :Smile:  Будет не таким уродливым, когда облезет.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## MAX

> А почему он не покрашен? Кто то ведь обещал... Жёлтые панели надо полагать - композитные?


Нет, желтые панели, это как раз аллюминий. Покрывают специальным грунтом. Этот грунт флюарисцентный в ультрафиолете. Применяется для дефектоскопии.

----------


## ZaSlon

> Нет, желтые панели, это как раз аллюминий. Покрывают специальным грунтом. Этот грунт флюарисцентный в ультрафиолете. Применяется для дефектоскопии.


Вообще-то я всегда думал, что грунт -для подготовки поверхности под окраску...
Жёлтый нос (из алюминиевого сплава грунтованный или только анодированный) -  означает что в носу нет РЛС (по крайней мере на этом прототипе)?

----------


## MAX

В чем противоречия? Этот грунт "двойного назначения". Сначала для дефектоскопии - выявления трещин и т.п. на этапе производства. А затем по нему красят. В Иркутске Як-130 точно так же весь ядовто-желтый перед окраской. Там линию для такой дефектоскопии года четыре назад установили. На Репторе И Ф-35 грунтуют не желтым, а ядовито-салстовым грунтом. С теми же целями и задачами.

На первом Т-50 - да, нос аллюминевый. Радар пока не устанавливали.

----------


## An-Z

> На самом деле для страны, где самолеты стоят круглый год под открытым небом, серый цвет лучше.  Будет не таким уродливым, когда облезет.


Когда технология нанесения ЛКП соблюдается, краска на самолёте держится очень хорошо, кроме того я надеюсь, что у МО РФ найдутся средства построить для оставшихся крох авиации хотя бы навесы.. Не говоря о новых машинах..




> Нет, желтые панели, это как раз аллюминий. Покрывают специальным грунтом. Этот грунт флюарисцентный в ультрафиолете. Применяется для дефектоскопии.


Как интересно, выходит, всё остальное - композиты?

----------


## Sveto

If i have correct information
20% composite
25% titanium

----------


## [RUS] MK



----------


## MAX

> Как интересно, выходит, всё остальное - композиты?


Судя по всему - да. Я так понимаю, в ваших словах немного сарказма?  Попробую пояснить.
Если не ошибаюсь, было заявлено, что у Т-50 порядка 25% композитов. То, что мы видим - это внешняя оболочка, обшивка. Вот так и получается, что обшивка композитная, а все внутренности - сталь, аллюминий и титан. Или Вы считаете, если сверху и снизу крыла композит, то он и по всей толщине крыла композит? По крайней мере, мне не известны другие конструкционные материалы, которые перед покраской самолета, были бы серенькими.

----------


## Serega

> То, что мы видим - это ....


 - то, что нам *захотели* показать. Все эти ваши "анализы грунтовок" бессмысленны, потому что в таком виде самоль показывать не будут. Грунтовка там нанесена так, чтобы дезинформировать, я думаю. То есть однозначно сказать, что из какого материала сделано - наверное нельзя.

Кроме того - этот самоль, первый полетевший, рассматривать вообще нужно  сам по себе. Ибо судя по нашей традици - "делаем-смотрит как летает-думаем-доводим" самолет серийный будет сильно другой в "мелочах".

----------


## Холостяк

У меня какая-то уверенность, что пока это "пустышка". То есть планер без каких либо-композитов. Глядя на фото обшивки отчетливо видны клепки. Видимо сейчас собрали рабочую модель-лабораторию из аллюминия. и В первую очередь погоняют-испытают на разных параметрах сам планер и силовые его эл-ты. Потом начнут заменять на композины и смотреть как будет вести себя материал...
То что "пустышка" - оно и понятно. Нет ни боевоего комплекса, да и практически никакого бортового оборудования. Вооружения для машины тоже нет. Движков тоже...
Гонять пока будут планер...

По движкам НПО Сатурн пишет "непонятки":
http://www.npo-saturn.ru/

_"....Первый полет истребителя пятого поколения с новыми двигателями НПО «Сатурн» завершился успешно...."_
http://www.npo-saturn.ru/?act=gm_look&id=1264762617

Зато предыдущая запись гласит, что новые движки на лаборатории стоят и тестируются:
http://www.npo-saturn.ru/?act=gm_look&id=1264604947

Значит 117 уже установили на Т50, а то вначале проходило, что пока не собирались.......

По бортовому... Так я понял индийцы для этой машины делают бортовое:
Доля индийской компании Hindustan Aeronautics (HAL) в разработке совместного российско-индийского истребителя пятого поколения составит не менее 25%, сообщает Lenta.ru со ссылкой на газету The Business Standard.
Речь идет о совместной разработке самолета для ВВС Индии, который будет основан на российском перспективном авиационном комплексе фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА), начавшем наземные испытания в конце декабря 2009 года.
По условиям достигнутого соглашения, индийская компания займется разработкой бортового компьютера перспективного истребителя, как это было сделано в случае с Су-30МКИ. Кроме того, HAL создаст навигационные системы для модифицированного ПАК ФА, большую часть информационных дисплеев в кабине пилота и систему самозащиты.
Кроме того, для Индии будет создаваться двухместная модификация ПАК ФА. Остальные работы в совместном проекте возьмет на себя российская компания "Сухой", создающая оригинальный ПАК ФА.
Стоимость программы разработки истребителя оценивается в 8-10 миллиардов долларов. Россия и Индия намерены заказать одинаковое количество новых самолетов - по 250 единиц. Стоимость одного истребителя оценивается в сто миллионов долларов. ПАК ФА должен будет заменить МиГ-29 и Су-27.
Источник: AVIA.RU, 08.01.2010

У Сухого тоже статья в настоящем времени, что "....Самолет пятого поколения *оснащен* принципиально новым комплексом авионики, интегрирующем функцию «электронного пилота», и перспективной радиолокационной станцией с фазированной антенной решеткой....".
Вообщем уже "оснащен", "вооружен" и летит....

Ну в духе времени... Хотя мне это напомнило программу "Время" застойных времен про успехи в народном хозяйстве, надои, забои, урожаи и педаравиков производства....

Что-то вначале я порадовался, а потом начитался и меня несколько стошнило...

----------


## Serega

А мне вот что интересно. Электроника. То, что отставание в этом вопросе уже навсегда - скорее всего правда. Так вот интересно - чьи будут компоненты? Процессоры и т.д.

----------


## An-Z

> Судя по всему - да. Я так понимаю, в ваших словах немного сарказма?  Попробую пояснить....


Да полноте, какой сарказм, просто интересно. Даже просто обсудить... А мне вот серый композит в некрашеном и не грунтованом виде не попадался, отсюда сомнения.. К тому же полно фотографий вашу мысль мягко говоря не подтверждающие..




> А мне вот что интересно. Электроника. То, что отставание в этом вопросе уже навсегда - скорее всего правда. Так вот интересно - чьи будут компоненты? Процессоры и т.д.


Да когда до неё дойдёт дело? Пока обойдутся китайским ширпотребом, а потом поставят где нить в Зеленограде или Фрязино  "нано свечной заводик", масштабы по любому не советские будут...

----------


## alexvolf

> Нет, желтые панели, это как раз аллюминий. Покрывают специальным грунтом. Этот грунт флюарисцентный в ультрафиолете. Применяется для дефектоскопии.


 Уважаемый МАХ
Как там Высоцкий пел "Нет ребята все не так..."
Самый простой и дешевый люминесцентный состав который применялся и применяется в люминисцентной дефектоскопии это смесь авиационного масла с керосином и мылом-который хорошо затекает в трешины а затем легко смывается.Люминисцентный метод широко применяется при проверке лопаток двигателя.Невидимые поверхностные и предповерхностные трещины выявляются дефектоскопией при помощи вихревых токов,а глубинные пороки как например усадочные раковины или непровары особливо в крупногабаритных деталях нередко выявляются
при помощи ультрозвуковой дефектоскопии...

----------


## MAX

Речь идет не о "самом простом и дешевом" люминисцентном составе для дефектоскопии вообще. Этот способ давно известен. Речь идет о грунтовании панелей и деталлей из аллюминевых сплавов, совмещенном с дефектоскопией.
Раз, Вы не доверяете моим словам. Давайте найдем кого-нибудь из Иркутска, например (наверное есть у нас на форуме такие). Чтобы из первых уст, так сказать, рассказали, какую линию и для чего купили несколько лет назад у Аирбаса. Еще можно поискать один из прошлогодних выпусков Авиаторов про Иркутский завод. Там это дело все подробненько показали. Это новая и прогрессивная технология.

----------


## Artem2

> А мне вот что интересно. Электроника. То, что отставание в этом вопросе уже навсегда - скорее всего правда. Так вот интересно - чьи будут компоненты? Процессоры и т.д.


Как раз по процессорам в нашей военной электронике на 2010 год ситуация такова, что 95 процентов изделий - отечественного производства, но выпускаемые либо по лицензиям, либо сопроектированные на базе западных прототипов.
Эта цифра (по процессорам) несколько выше, чем средняя по заказным микросхемам вообще - в целом доля отечественных изделий ниже.

----------


## Вовчек

Прошло несколько дней после первого полета ПАК ФА Т-50. Страсти и восторги не много улеглись. Поэтому настало время более объективной оценки произошедшего события, свободного от эмоций. Тем более все мы являемся налогоплательщиками. И нам не должно быть безразлично куда и как и с какой эффективностью тратятся наши налоги. 
И в этом случае наша позиция при всем стремлении к объективности, должна быть все же более критичной. 
Учитывая специфичность темы, я буду опираться, прежде всего, на высказывания должностных лиц в своих выступления[ и интервью, причастных к разработке и созданию истребителя 5-го поколения. В частности: 
Начальника вооружения ВС РФ до 2001 года А. Ситнова 
Начальника вооружения ВС РФ после 2001 года А. Московского. Который, со своим приходом, переподчинил себе управление заказов и поставок ВВС, через которое осуществляются платежи за разработки новой техники. Входит в совет директоров ОКБ Сухого. В этот же совет входил и другой заместитель МО РФ, отвечающий за экспорт вооружения-М. Дмитриев. 
Главкома ВВС до 2002 года А. Корнукова 
Главкома ВВС с 2002 годаВ. Михайлова. 
В.Колядина- председателя ВНК ВВС, председателя конкурсной комиссии по истребителю 5-го поколения. Числился в то время в качестве кандидата на должность зам главкома ВВС по вооружению. Это номенклатура заместителя МО ВС РФ- начальника вооружения ВС РФ А. Московского. 
Начальника 30ЦНИИ МО РФ генерал-майора авиации А.А.Герасимова. 
Генерал полковника В.П. Козлова. Начальника ВВА им Ю.А. Гагарина 
Генерального директора РосАвиакосмоса Ю. Коптева, в декабре 2001 года избранного президентом Совета директоров ОКБ Сухого. 
И Клебанова, в то время главы Минпромнауки. 

ЧАСТЬ 1 
В конце 2000 года произошло важное событие, определившее размерность ПАКФА. 
ВВС уточнили состав перспективной группировки фронтовой авиации. В бытность свою Главкомом,А. Корнуков в 2001 году в одном из интервью поведал о ее составе. 
Из интервьюА. Корнукова: 
….«Останется максимум три вида летательных аппаратов: 
легкий- типа штурмовика 
средний-для решения истребительно-ударных задач. 
и тяжелый. 
В зрв два комплекса. В противовоздушной операции– приоритет в борьбе с СВН будет отдан ЗРВ. ЗРВ основная огневая сила ВВС, решающая &#190; задач по уничтожению СВН. У нового комплекса будет 3 ракеты, большой дальности, средней дальности, ближнего боя.»… 
В качестве легкого, без труда вырисовывается Як-130. 
Корнуков, в том же интервью заявил следующее 
….« Ни какого УТС ВВС не нужно. Зачем нам «голубь мира»? Нам нужна машина, которая учила бы не только летать, садиться, пилотировать, но и работать по воздушным целям и наземным целям. 
Про тяжелый самолет рассказал Ю. Клишин. 
…«Су-27ИБ заменит Су-27, Су-24, Ту-22М3 – особенно по ракетному вооружению, при условии реализации всех заложенных в нее программ.»… 
«Средний» класс рассмотрим несколько позже. Добавлю, что ВВС в тот период заявили о том, что взяли курс на практическую реализацию формулы Эффективность-стоимость-реализуемость. 
С упором на унификацию и стандартизацию. Не буду останавливаться на преимуществах, которые дают эти две составляющие. Только отмечу, что наиболее полно эти преимущества сказываются при практической реализации принципа «Одновременного финиша». 
Остается средний –истребительно-ударный. 
Вот на нем и остановимся подробнее. 

В 1998 году в дополнение к МФИ, исходя из двух типажного парка, ВВС выдало задание на разработку «легкого» истребителя. В классе до 20 тонн. Научная обоснованность этой размерности была подтверждена начальником ГосНИИАС Федосовым. ГосНИИАС как раз этим и занимался. Но ВВС указали на разработку истребителя средней размерности между МиГ-29 и Су-27. В начале 2001 года ВВС сформировали требования. Программа стала называться ПАК ФА. Начался конкурс аванпроектов. 
И уже в своей книге Федосов указывает на «научную» обоснованность разработки истребителя с взлетной массой в пределах 20-23 тонны. http://forums.airforce.ru/images/smilies/smile.gif
В одном из интервью В. Колядин осторожно заявляет, что размерность будет компромиссом между требованиями ВВС и возможностями промышленности. 
Свойства самолета также будут определяться наличием технологий и возможностями промышленности 
То, что это должен быть истребительно-ударный вариант не у кого сомнений не вызывало. 
По степени важности многофункциональность ставилась на первое место в приоритетах. 
Однако, объективно нужен многофункциональный самолет для решения, прежде всего ударных задач. Дело в том , что после ликвидации ИБА как рода авиации, у ФБА существенно расширилась область боевых действий( глубина от70 до 450км). Объем решаемых задач возрос на 40%. Если раньше, в войне против развитого противника ФБА основные усилия сосредотачивали на поражении аэродромов противника, то теперь должны были тратить часть своего летного ресурса на борьбу со средствами ПВО. 
Чем ранее занимались истребители бомбардировщики. А также полностью замкнуть на себя борьбу с оперативными резервами. ( « Военно-Воздушные силы РОССИИ в современной войне» автор статьи Генерал полковник В.П. Козлов. Начальник ВВА им Ю.А. Гагарина. Опубликовано в журнале «Военная Мысль») 
Об этом сказал и Колядин в том же интервью. Заявив, что ПАК ФА не будет уступать по характеристикам JSF и по ряду параметров Ф-22. 
Кроме того Колядин заявил что требованиями ВВС предусмотрено, создание модификаций целевой направленности. 
В приоритетах в порядке значимости, после многофункциональности, шли всепогодность и круглосуточность применения, сверхманевренность, безфорсажный сверхзвук и только потом малозаметность. ВВС заявляли, что при решении большинства задач требования малозаметности не являются определяющими. Это видно в том числе и из интервью Корнукова, Колядина и других лиц. Малозаметность в перечне требований на первые места не ставилась. 
Далее с приходом к рулю В Михайлова ситуация стала меняться. 
Уже в 2003 году Начальник 30ЦНИИ МО РФ генерал-майор авиации А.А.Герасимов в статье «Тревожная несовместимость» в ВВФ сентябрь-октябрь 2003 года.(рекомендую прочесть всем) Заявил следующее: 
« Вот пример управленческих решений которые не поддаются объяснению: 
-прекращение финансирования ОКР по МиГ-МФИ на этапе начала летных испытаний экспериментального образца - несмотря на то, что с ней был связан практически весть научно технический прогресс в отраслях сопряженных с разработкой АТ. Через несколько лет та же работа открыта под названием ПАК ФА.».. 
Начальник 30ЦНИИ МО РФ знал, что говорил. 
Еще на этапе разработки аванпроектов и их представления на конкурсную комиссию выяснилось, что единства взглядов на то, каким должен быть новый истребитель не было. Микояновцы, представители ЦАГИ, ряда других ведомств да и в среде генералитета ВВС и ГШ поддерживали идею двух типажного парка. 
Дело дошло до того, что в открытую, через СМИ специализирующиеся на освещении авиационной тематики, начальника ЦАГИ стали обвинять в некомпетенции, в том что человек находится не на своем месте. Досталось и Никитину. 
А мнение их было такое: Невозможно, при возможностях нашей промышленности создать мастера по решению всех задач. На сегодняшний день деление на «легкий» МФИ- специализирующийся преимущественно на ударных задачах не менее 70% летного ресурса и «тяжелый МФИ» специализирующийся преимущественно на истребительных задачах не менее 70% летного ресурса процесс объективный. Как мы бы этого не хотели. И база доказательная у них была достаточно серьезная. 
Но их не послушали. 
Кроме того, Михайлов не совсем был доволен перекосом в сторону ударных задач. 
В одном из интервью он заявил , у разработчиков все JSF прорисовывается. 
В период 2005-2007 год можно выделить еще несколько произошедших событий. 
Для многих, эти события прошли незамеченными. 
1. Погосян осторожно заявил о пересмотре требований к ПАК ФА. 
2. Специалисты 30 ЦНИИ разработали методику определения оптимального состава авиационной группировки исходя прежде всего из решаемых задач по критерию стоимость-эффективность. Вывод делался о целесообразности иметь парк группировки из 4 типов! самолетов. Штурмовик, МФИ легкий, МФИ тяжелый, Фронтовой бомбардировщик. Эта методика со всеми выкладками была опубликована в открытой печати. 
3. В. Михайлов заявлял о возможности разработки легкого МФИ. 
4. Представители промышленности уже в открытую говорили что ВВС должно в конце концов определиться, что им нужно. 
5. Отказ военных демонстрировать на МАКС 2005 МиГ-МФИ на статической стоянке. 
Эти факты говорили только об одном, в ходе проектирования самолета вес полез вверх. Что кстати мы и наблюдали в опубликованных ТТХ . Не о каком взлетном весе в пределах 20-23 тонны речь уже не шло. 
Разработчики в ходе проектирования пришли к тому, что нужно определиться с приоритетом задач. Мастера на все руки не получалось. 
Но об этом говорили на протяжении 4 лет. И говорили весьма компетентные люди. Начальник 30 ЦНИИ Герасимов, спецы ЦАГИ, Никитин. 
На Выходе имеем самолет, заточенный в большей степени под истребительные задачи. Стоила ли овчинка выделки? Вот об этом и говорил в своей статье начальник 30 ЦНИИ Герасимов, на выдержку из которой я сослался выше. 
Это если кратко. 
А чем лучше ПАК ФА Т-50, МиГа –МФИ изделие 1-44. ? 
КАК Сухой стал победителем и тема малозаметности это уже в о второй и третьей части .

----------


## Андрей

Про МФИ 1-44 уже наверное говорить поздно. Но(по слухам) тема прекращения финансирования работ по "легкому", которая в РСК "МиГ" велась до недавнего времени, находится в шлейфе событий вокруг Т-50. "Боливар не выдержит двоих", хотя обоснованность двух типового состава высказывали и высказывают весьма авторитетные источники. Вообще многие события вокруг Т-50, наверное напрямую связаны с пережовыванием, и частичным уже проглатыванием, "Суховским менеджментом" РСК "МиГ". 
  Вообще в последнее время, на взгляд стороннего наблюдателя и  дилетанта конечно, все что происходит вокруг АХК "Сухой"  очень забавно. Сухой делает "беркут", через некоторое время трезвые люди спрашиват "А зачем?", "Суховцы" отвечают-"не мешайте. Мы занимаемся модернизацией самолетного парка ВВС и доведением Су-34 до боевых кондиций". Потом снова вопрос где модернизация и Су-34? Ответ "Не мешайте со своими дурацкими вопросами, мы строим "самолет всех времен и народов Суперджет" для гражданской авиации. Через некоторое время снова вопрос -"как там Суперджет, соотвествует ли он критерию "затраты-результат"? Ответ-"закройте рот недоброжелатели, у нас "забот полон рот" по ПАК ФА." Дальше наверное все будет происходить по аналогии, если еще появятся вопросы. Нынешний "Сухой" напоминает рефлексирующего художника, который правда исправно получает гонорары даже за неготовые полотна.

----------


## Pilot

еще фотки выложил, сейчас будут хай рез http://pilot.strizhi.info/2010/02/03/7540

----------


## Шарфюрер

> . Глядя на фото обшивки отчетливо видны клепки.


эээ...Ну, клёпки, и что в этом такого-то?

----------


## SergM

По 2м обсуждаемым спорным вопросам - 1) "типажность" парка истребителей и 2) "композитное содержимое" Т-50, 
хочу заметить следующее:
1) старая свалка авиа-экспертов и военных разного ранга и количества звёзд известны очень давно и повсеместно - в США также. Мой прогноз развития ситуации таков - оздоравливающее влияние Кризиса выразится в том ("по одёжке протягивай ножки"), что амбиции неуёмных наших милитаристов прирежут к такому варианту: 
 1)Т-50 - тяжёлый истребитель для противостояния почти всей авиации противника. С добавлением Миг-31, как элемента ПВО-ПРО.
"Лёгкий" истребитель делать не станут - и это правильно. На то будет модификация Миг-39/35, которая адаптирована уже для всех условий, включая авианосцы. С добавлением средних бомбардировщиков на базе бывшего Су-27 - это закрывает все нужды боевой авиации, кроме тяжёлых бомбардировщиков и пехотных штурмовиков. Все остальные планы наших милитаристов на фоте происходящего в стране Коллапса экономики выглядят преступно-утопичными. Даже присоединяя нынешний урок США: в США идёт тотальная и разумная ревизия всех их милитаристских безумных опусов прошлого - закрыта программа Ф-22, наполовину урезана программа Ф-35, закрыты пректы военных вертолётов - нового атакующего и старого альтернативного Апачу ("Кобра"?), закрывается программа военного конвертоплана  "Оспрей". В общем - очень рациональные и разумные шаги. (Не говоря уж про прикрытие всех фантастических программ освоения Луны и Марса и строительства под это новых ракет-носителей).

2) про "композиты" в конструкции Т-50. Думаю, в большей части это "уточная" дезинформация. На другом форуме выкладывался расклад температур по нашим боевым самолётам прошлого. И этот расклад резко возражает против композитов в конструкции Т-50. Вспоминая ещё, что по образованию я также материаловед, должен напомнить как плохо ведут себя композиты при перепадах температуры. И если конструкция Миг-35/31 при скоростях 3М нагревается до 300град, то конструкция Т-50 при его заявленном крейсерском 1-2М будет резко нагреваться до 200 град, а затем резко термоциклироваться до отриц. температур при манёврах и боевых виражах. Термоциклирование в диапазоне 300 град смертельно практически для любых композитов (кстати железо-бетон - тоже ведь композит). Потому следовать нелепой моде и всяким глупостям корреспондентов о композитах я бы не рекомендовал. На возражение об обшивке космических челноков - у меня своё возражение - смотрите сколько раз за свою 30 летнюю жизнь слетал этот челнок, сколько часов он провёл в полёте и сколько времени его готовят к каждому полёту.
Хороший констркуционный материал, стойко сопротивляющейся жестскому и быстрому термоциклированию под нагрузкой на сегодня известен только один - это металл.

----------


## Вовчек

Для SergM:
Все уже просчитано, 4 вида самолета, как оптимальный парк АГ.

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## Морячок

http://video.ngs.ru/news/more/59188/1.flv


и заметка к ней, с новосибирского сайта:
http://news.ngs.ru/more/59188/

----------


## Полешук

> Про МФИ 1-44 уже наверное говорить поздно. Но(по слухам) тема прекращения финансирования работ по "легкому", которая в РСК "МиГ" велась до недавнего времени, находится в шлейфе событий вокруг Т-50. "Боливар не выдержит двоих", хотя обоснованность двух типового состава высказывали и высказывают весьма авторитетные источники. Вообще многие события вокруг Т-50, наверное напрямую связаны с пережовыванием, и частичным уже проглатыванием, "Суховским менеджментом" РСК "МиГ". 
>   Вообще в последнее время, на взгляд стороннего наблюдателя и  дилетанта конечно, все что происходит вокруг АХК "Сухой"  очень забавно. Сухой делает "беркут", через некоторое время трезвые люди спрашиват "А зачем?", "Суховцы" отвечают-"не мешайте. Мы занимаемся модернизацией самолетного парка ВВС и доведением Су-34 до боевых кондиций". Потом снова вопрос где модернизация и Су-34? Ответ "Не мешайте со своими дурацкими вопросами, мы строим "самолет всех времен и народов Суперджет" для гражданской авиации. Через некоторое время снова вопрос -"как там Суперджет, соотвествует ли он критерию "затраты-результат"? Ответ-"закройте рот недоброжелатели, у нас "забот полон рот" по ПАК ФА." Дальше наверное все будет происходить по аналогии, если еще появятся вопросы. Нынешний "Сухой" напоминает рефлексирующего художника, который правда исправно получает гонорары даже за неготовые полотна.


Солидарен... :Frown:

----------


## ZaSlon

> Солидарен...


А мне нынешний Сухой напоминает машину, подминающую под себя всё и вся: захватывает руководство РСК "МиГ", продвигает "Суперджет" отодвигая все другие проекты (Ту-334 и т.д.), забирает производство Як-130 с "Сокола" на ИАЗ... В итоге получится один монополист разработчик и изготовитель самолетов - Сухой. Моё личное мнение  :Frown:

----------


## Observer69

> А мне нынешний Сухой напоминает машину, подминающую под себя всё и вся: захватывает руководство РСК "МиГ", продвигает "Суперджет" отодвигая все другие проекты (Ту-334 и т.д.), забирает производство Як-130 с "Сокола" на ИАЗ... В итоге получится один монополист разработчик и изготовитель самолетов - Сухой. Моё личное мнение


Хм... Никогда не являлся поклонником Сухого, но позвольте, какое отношение имеет Як-130 к Сухим? И какое отношение имеет ИАЗ к Сухим???!

----------


## AndyK

> Хм... Никогда не являлся поклонником Сухого, но позвольте, какое отношение имеет Як-130 к Сухим? И какое отношение имеет ИАЗ к Сухим???!


А кто как не Иркутский з-д Су-27УБ выпускал и делает Су-30?

----------


## Observer69

> А кто как не Иркутский з-д Су-27УБ выпускал и делает Су-30?


А при чём здесь АКХ "Сухой"?
ИАПО - это ОАО Иркут, злейшие враги и конкуренты сухих и Погосяна.

----------


## AndyK

> А при чём здесь АКХ "Сухой"?
> ИАПО - это ОАО Иркут, злейшие враги и конкуренты сухих и Погосяна.


Самолеты Су-27УБ и Су-30 разве в КБ Микояна проектировали?

----------


## Nazar

> ИАПО - это ОАО Иркут, злейшие враги и конкуренты сухих и Погосяна.


Хорош враг, основным продуктом которого является самолеты Сухого. :Smile:

----------


## AndyK

> Хорош враг, основным продуктом которого является самолеты Сухого.


В нашем "Гондурасе" уже ни чему не удивляешься....  :Frown:

----------


## Observer69

> Самолеты Су-27УБ и Су-30 разве в КБ Микояна проектировали?


А какое отношение к разговору имеет КБ?????? Эти-то вообще каким боком здесь?
Очевидно что Вы не знаете как организовано производство авиационной техники и вследствие этого не понимаете разницы между тем кто заказывает, финансирует, проектирует, производит и делает бизнес.
Это всё разные, отдельные организации, мало имеющие отношение друг к другу.
Речь зашла о тех, кто определяет политику это дела, а это как раз такие организации как АКХ "Сухой", которой были приписаны несуществующие деяния. То, что они злодеи - это вне всякого сомнения, но в данном случае вопрос явно не по адресу. ОАО "Иркут" за свои личные бабки выкупило ОКБ Яковлева и оно само решает где, как и за сколько производить Як-130. И к сухим это не имеет никакого отношения.

А уж новгородский "Сокол" совсем тут ни при чём. Очевидно были мысли про Сокол у Фёдорова (акционеру Иркута), который был назначен гедиректором РСК "Миг", подкинуть работёнки Соколу. Но по каким-то причинам иркутяне приняли другое решение и забрали 130ку на свой завод, (выкинув оттуда Бе-200, как невостребованную продукцию)..

К тому же Сокол НЯЗ пребывает в плачевном состоянии

----------


## Nazar

> В нашем "Гондурасе" уже ни чему не удивляешься....


Да это понятно, просто сдается мне, что без своего злейшего врага, ОАО Иркут загнулось бы, распродалось и выгнало на улицу почти 20 тысяч человек.
Так что это сейчас ИМХО, не враг, а спаситель, о живых людях, которые в одночасье могут остаться без работы, тоже забывать не нужно и не всегда чьи то амбиции это перевешивают.

----------


## Observer69

> Хорош враг, основным продуктом которого является самолеты Сухого.


Это бизнес решает что производить и на чём зарабатывать деньги.

Иркутяне толкают свою версию - 30К, а теперь 30МКИ(М,А), а суховцы свои 27СК, 30МКК, 30МК2, всякую экзотику типа 30КИ.
И конкуренция огого. Пока иркутяне на коне - загружены заказами по самое нехочу. А суховцы после Китая сосут палец (и бюджет пилят на суржик и Т-50)
Производственная база у них у каждого своя. У иркутян - ИАПО и ТАЗ, а у суховцев КНААПО и НАЗ.

----------


## Observer69

> Да это понятно, просто сдается мне, что без своего злейшего врага, ОАО Иркут загнулось бы, распродалось и выгнало на улицу почти 20 тысяч человек.
> Так что это сейчас ИМХО, не враг, а спаситель, о живых людях, которые в одночасье могут остаться без работы, тоже забывать не нужно и не всегда чьи то амбиции это перевешивают.


Вам надо хоть немного поинтересоваться вопросом. Вижу Вы не в теме. Причём совсем не в теме.

----------


## Nazar

> ОАО "Иркут" за свои личные бабки выкупило ОКБ Яковлева и оно само решает где, как и за сколько производить Як-130.


Насколько я понимаю, оно было выкуплено ( причем частично ) на деньги вырученные от продажи своих акций, соответственно на деньги акционеров.

----------


## Nazar

> Вам надо хоть немного поинтересоваться вопросом. Вижу Вы не в теме. Причём совсем не в теме.


Вы мне хотите сказать, что без контракта на Су-30, предприятие будет обеспечено заказами?

----------


## Observer69

> Насколько я понимаю, оно было выкуплено ( причем частично ) на деньги вырученные от продажи своих акций, соответственно на деньги акционеров.


ОАО Иркут - акционерное общество. Т.е. частная компания проведшая IPO, чьи акции обращаются на биржах.
А вот за какие именно деньги - прибыль/выручку от продажи акций/кредиты они купили яковлевцев - мне не ведомо. Да это и не имеет значения.

----------


## ZaSlon

> Вы мне хотите сказать, что без контракта на Су-30, предприятие будет обеспечено заказами?


Теперь-то, наверное, будет (после того, как отобрали Як-130 у "Сокола"). А господину Observer69 советую полазить по официальным сайтам ОАО "Компания "Сухой", Корпорации "Иркут", "ОАК" и др. и посмотреть, кто какими акциями владеет, кто входит в совет директоров. г. Погосян, к примеру: 
-ген. директор ОАО "Сухого"
-ген. директор-ген. конструктор РСК "МиГ"
-1-й вице-президент по координации программ ОАК (вот он и координирует :Biggrin: )
-входит в совет директоров "Иркута" (вот злейший враг-то :Confused: ), "Сокола" и т.д. и т.п.
"Сухой" владеет почти 12% акций "Иркута" (остальные у ОАК - около 81% и у прочих инвесторов - около 7%), а "Иркут" в свою очередь владеет примерно 76% акций ОКБ им. Яковлева (это к вопросу врагов и при чём тут Як-130)
То, что "Сокол" находится в плачевном состоянии, так это из-за того что, к моменту распада СССР в производстве находились МиГ-29УБ и МиГ-31. После прекращения закупок ВВС РФ с начала 1990-х "Сокол" перебивался редкими экспортными заказами на МиГ-29УБ (который, как известно, поставляется только совместно с "боевым" МиГ-29 в гораздо меньшем количестве), не дал заводу умереть контракт с Индией на модернизацию МиГ-21. МиГ-31 на экпорт так и не пошёл, "конверсионные"  самолеты-экранопланы-катера принесли "Соколу" только убытки. В это-же время Иркутский завод стриг купоны от Су-30 и вкладывал бабло в развитие производства. То, что сейчас "Сокол" сокращает персонал, работает на 4-дневке -- "бизнесу" пофигу, главное, чтобы "Иркут" не пришлось сокращать
Случись распад СССР в период производства МиГ-21, улетавшего стаями в тёплые страны, ситуация случилась-бы прямо противоположная. Конечно, это бизнес решает, что и где производить (с точки зрения как-бы потуже набить карман), но хотелось-бы и государственного влияния, особенно, когда речь идёт о производстве военной техники
Всё вышеизложенное - моё сугубо личное мнение :Smile:

----------


## Observer69

> Вы мне хотите сказать, что без контракта на Су-30, предприятие будет обеспечено заказами?


Сухие здесь вообще не при делах. Контракт был у *ОАО Иркут*. Предприятия (в данном случае ИАПО) сами контракты не заключают. 
У кого бабки - тот и рабинович.
Иркутяне нашли заказчика, т.е. бабки.

Разумеется, когда суховцы об этом узнали - подняли вой и тормозили всё что могли, пытаясь контракт отобрать или зарубить. Но им не повезло, индусам нужна была многоцелевая машина, а у суховцев такой не было тогда и они не смогли ничего индусам предложить кроме Су-27. Разумеется пролетели мимо как тапок над помойкой.
Поняв, что рынок одноместных машин очень узок - только ооочень крупные страны со структурированными и специализированными ВВС (Китай only), и шансов у них больше нет - будут проигрывать иркутянам всегда, суховцы на базе Су-27 спроектировали новый духместный самолёт - Су-30МКК, а потом МК2. Поэтому сегодня есть схожие самолёты, которые могут технически конкурировать.

----------


## Observer69

> Теперь-то, наверное, будет (после того, как отобрали Як-130 у "Сокола"). А господину Observer69 советую полазить по официальным сайтам ОАО "Компания "Сухой", Корпорации "Иркут", "ОАК" и др. и посмотреть, кто какими акциями владеет, кто входит в совет директоров. г. Погосян, к примеру: 
> -ген. директор ОАО "Сухого"
> -ген. директор-ген. конструктор РСК "МиГ"
> -1-й вице-президент по координации программ ОАК (вот он и координирует)
> -входит в совет директоров "Иркута" (вот злейший враг-то), "Сокола" и т.д. и т.п.
> "Сухой" владеет почти 12% акций "Иркута" (остальные у ОАК - около 81% и у прочих инвесторов - около 7%), а "Иркут" в свою очередь владеет примерно 76% акций ОКБ им. Яковлева (это к вопросу врагов и при чём тут Як-130)


Умейте за деревьями рассмотреть лес  :Wink: 
Я лишь популярным языком объяснил как раз именно то, что Вы написали выше. Для тех, кто не отличает 12% от 25ти и 25% от 51%. Для тех кто за текстом прочитанного не понял смысла прочитанного же.





> Конечно, это бизнес решает, что и где производить (с точки зрения как-бы потуже набить карман), но хотелось-бы и государственного влияния, особенно, когда речь идёт о производстве военной техники


Я не знаю что кому хотелось бы, но в стране существует законодательство. Вы против? Против Путина? Против наших министров? Против порядков????!  :Eek: 




> Всё вышеизложенное - моё сугубо личное мнение


Разумеется. Здесь все высказывают свои ИМХО.

ПС
Это оффтоп. перейдём лучше к тема ПАК ФА.

----------


## AndyK

> А какое отношение к разговору имеет КБ?????? Эти-то вообще каким боком здесь?
> Очевидно что Вы не знаете как организовано производство авиационной техники и вследствие этого не понимаете разницы между тем кто заказывает, финансирует, проектирует, производит и делает бизнес.
> Это всё разные, отдельные организации, мало имеющие отношение друг к другу.


Я может, конечно и мало понимаю в "колбасных обрезках",   т.е. действительно не очень в курсе как СЕЙЧАС взаимодействуют заказчик, разработчик и производитель АТ, ну так Вы разъясните кто "платит и заказывает музыку", по-возможности без издевок. Разве ОАО "ОКБ Сухого" и ОАО НПК "Иркут" не входят в структуру ОАО "АХК "Сухой"?

http://sukhoi.org/company/structure/

----------


## Observer69

> Я может, конечно и мало понимаю в "колбасных обрезках",   т.е. действительно не очень в курсе как СЕЙЧАС взаимодействуют заказчик, разработчик и производитель АТ, ну так Вы разъясните кто "платит и заказывает музыку", по-возможности без издевок. Разве ОАО "ОКБ Сухого" и ОАО НПК "Иркут" не входят в структуру ОАО "АХК "Сухой"?
> 
> http://sukhoi.org/company/structure/


Нет. Это видно из вашей же схемы.
11% акций Иркута принадлежит АХК "Сухой". Т.е. сухие - миноритарные акционеры, с очень незначительной долей акций в своём конкуренте - Иркуте.
Иркут - частная компания. Сухой - гос. ОАО (читай пока = ФГУП).
В области своего бизнеса они конкуренты. Их руководители два самых "заклятых" друга в российском авиапроме. 

(имейте ввиду, что доли расписаны на время тех рассматриваемых событий)
Сегодня их (и тех и тех) силой загнали в ОАК. Но пока это мало что изменило. Пока мало. Будущее покажет.

----------


## PPV

Уважаемый Observer69!
Как-то очень просто и однозначно у вас получается поделить всех на злодеев и прочих. К сожалению (или к счастью) все намного сложнее в этом мире. И "Иркут" с Федоровым на фоне АХК "Сухой" и Погосяна отнюдь не выглядят беззащитными агнцами. По-вашему, получается, что "Иркут", как головной исполнитель индийского контракта, сам, в одиночку, сделал Су-30МКИ? Надо понимать, что у него были для этого все необходимые ресурсы в виде ОКБ, которое разрабатывало и испытывало принципиально новый самолет? А что в этот момент делало АХК "Сухой", которое тогда было совсем еще не АХК, а вовсе АВПК, и кто, собственно, его в тот момент возглавлял? Уж не тот ли самый Федоров?
К счастью, Федорову с его "Иркутом" не удалось стать монополистом, и результатом всей последующей подковерной борьбы стало то, что его (Федорова) существенно "подвинули" в сторону. Вы правы только в одном - что будет дальше, покажет только время...

----------


## Observer69

> Уважаемый Observer69!
> Как-то очень просто и однозначно у вас получается поделить всех на злодеев и прочих. К сожалению (или к счастью) все намного сложнее в этом мире. И "Иркут" с Федоровым на фоне АХК "Сухой" и Погосяна отнюдь не выглядят беззащитными агнцами.


Я этого и не говорил. Но сегодня понятно, что Фёдоров как собственник отвечает за базар своими бабками, а Погосян чужими (народными).
По крайней мере очевидные злодейства пока за вторым. Пример  - SSJ.




> По-вашему, получается, что "Иркут", как головной исполнитель индийского контракта, сам, в одиночку, сделал Су-30МКИ? Надо понимать, что у него были для этого все необходимые ресурсы в виде ОКБ, которое разрабатывало и испытывало принципиально новый самолет? А что в этот момент делало АХК "Сухой", которое тогда было совсем еще не АХК, а вовсе АВПК, и кто, собственно, его в тот момент возглавлял? Уж не тот ли самый Федоров?


Очевидно ОКБ за разработку 30МКИ получило деньги от Иркута. Не даром же оно работало. А вот причём здесь АХК(АВПК) Сухой мне неизвестно. Но раз оно получло с Иркута 11% его акций, значит было за что. Это лишь подчёркивает мою мысль, что иркутяне расплатились по "счетам".
Ваше ключевое непонимание происходящего - Иркут не "головной исполнитель", он - сторона в бизнесе. Это его контракт и естественно его деньги.
А вот в Малазийском контракте (насколько я понимаю) - он действительно просто головной исполнитель. Это моё понимание - специально я не интересовался. 





> К счастью, Федорову с его "Иркутом" не удалось стать монополистом, и результатом всей последующей подковерной борьбы стало то, что его (Федорова) существенно "подвинули" в сторону.


Да, маятник сегодня не на его стороне. Но монополизм - это всегда плохо.




> Вы правы только в одном - что будет дальше, покажет только время...


Мне кажется, что НЕ только... ;)

Давйте не будем офтопить. Мне неловко. Всё-таки справедливости ради - это ветка Погосяна и его Т-50.

----------


## alexvolf

> Я этого и не говорил. Но сегодня понятно, что Фёдоров как собственник отвечает за базар своими бабками, а Погосян чужими (народными).
> По крайней мере очевидные злодейства пока за вторым. Пример  - SSJ.
> 
> Давйте не будем офтопить. Мне неловко. Всё-таки справедливости ради - это ветка Погосяна и его Т-50.


 Уважаемый Observer
Вы-бы открыли веточку и расказали-бы сообществу всю подковерную борьбу главных игроков,если Вы в теме.Надеюсь это не коммерческая тайна.А то сообщение то там,то здесь и все отрывками,по которым вообще не понятно кто где и чем рулит -нет целой картины.Да и всему
сообществу было-бы думаю интересно узнать дальнейшие перспективы
авиапрома в условиях расцветающего капитализма...

----------


## Внедорожник

Обсуждение ПАК ФА на внедорожном форуме Уазбука.ру
Уазбука. Почти все об автомобилях УАЗ. > Общий > Общение  
 Получите - 5 (пятое)  
http://forum.uazbuka.ru/showthread.php?t=74159

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> Обсуждение ПАК ФА на внедорожном форуме Уазбука.ру
> Уазбука. Почти все об автомобилях УАЗ. > Общий > Общение  
>  Получите - 5 (пятое)  
> http://forum.uazbuka.ru/showthread.php?t=74159


Well... I changed my desktop... But it's still PAK FA.  :Smile:

----------


## Внедорожник

> Well... I changed my desktop... But it's still PAK FA.


Да, джиперы Уазбука.ру обсуждали Ваш никнейм в теме о ПАК ФА. И по доброму ассоциировали с эскадрилией Нормандия-Неман... :D

----------


## Внедорожник

Забыл добавить, что по моему они гордятся, что французский лётчик на своем компе фото русского истребителя вставил...:D

----------


## PPV

Уважаемый Observer69!
Может быть, я чего-то и не понимаю, но факты таковы:
1. На момент заключения Индийского контракта (декабрь 1996 года) Федоров, кроме того что он возглавлял "Иркут", являлся еще и главой АВПК "Сухой", той самой, что позднее превратилась в АХК "Сухой". Погосян ее возглавил лишь в 1998 году. А история того, как и благодаря кому появилась на свет Су-30МКИ - это отдельная и очень интересная тема. Там были очень сильно переплетены интересы многих сторон, и на момент заключения контракта, Погосян был отнюдь не главным действующим лицом этой истории.
2. "Иркут", который в тот момент возглавлял Федоров, являлся и до сих пор является головным исполнителеем индийского контракта, и это никак не противоречит тому, что он является стороной в бизнесе. А вот в Малазийском контракте, головным исполнителем, согласно правительственного постановления, является АХК.
3. Насчет своих и чужих (народных) бабок - это вопрос спорный, стоит вспомнить, как именно проходила приватизация "Иркута".
4. Аналогично - насчет злодейств очевидных и неочевидных - вопрос тоже довольно спорный, но это действительно, не для этой темы.

----------


## An-Z

во оффтопу две страницы нагнали... может вопросы собственности не относящиеся к теме топика обсуждать в другом месте?

----------


## MAX

Кстати. Подтверждаются мои предположения по поводу конструкции. Желтое - грунтованные детали из аллюминиевых сплавов. Серое - композиты.  :Wink:  Ссылаться ни на гого не могу, пока. Поверьте на слово.

----------


## jetto

> Кстати. Подтверждаются мои предположения по поводу конструкции. Желтое - грунтованные детали из аллюминиевых сплавов. Серое - композиты.  Ссылаться ни на гого не могу, пока. Поверьте на слово.


такие слухи гуляют по всем форумам, но имхо домыслы, ибо фотографии говорят о том, что цветовое деление грунтовки далеко не везде означает такое обозначение материалов. (как некоторые думают),  и на крупных фото  это прекрасно видно. 


 вот воздухозаборники хоть и тоже в два цвета покрашены, но полностью алюминиевые - отчётливо виден провис металла под плотными рядами заклёпок.(композиту такая плотная клёпка не нужна и он так не провисает, поскольку крепится на винты) причём провис как на сером, так и на желтом участке(хорошо заметно на нижней стороне ВЗ).  очень сильно отличается от других (комозитных) поверхностей.

так что угадывать материал по цвету не имеет смысла, угадать можно только там, где можно разглядеть свойства фактуры и крёпёж, а таких фото пока мало

----------


## Морячок

> виден провис металла под плотными рядами заклёпок.


Верно 100%. На том ролике "суховцев", что я приводил выше - прекрасно видны "заклепки по-серому", за спиной Богдана, когда он вниз спускается.

----------


## flateric

> такие слухи гуляют по всем форумам, но имхо домыслы, ибо фотографии говорят о том, что цветовое деление грунтовки далеко не везде означает такое обозначение материалов. (как некоторые думают)


понимаете, когда люди с НАПО, КНААПО
и КБ по десять раз повторяют, что самолет не был окрашен, и что это реальные цвета анодированного металла и композитов, а им не верят, можно сказать только одно - продолжайте упрямствовать в своих заблуждениях
если вы считаете, что у композитной обшивки не может быть "хлопунов", то Вы ошибаетесь

----------


## MAX

Я так идумал, что начнут показывать фото. :Wink:  Только вот у меня информация немного из другого источника.
Если композитную обшивку не клепают в Америке, то это не значит, что ее не научились клепать у нас. :Wink:

----------


## bakulinks77

> Я так идумал, что начнут показывать фото. Только вот у меня информация немного из другого источника.
> Если композитную обшивку не клепают в Америке, то это не значит, что ее не научились клепать у нас.


Товарищи!Во-первых,подтверждаю,что это реально композиты серые(сам по ним 1000 раз лазил).Во-вторых,композиты НЕ КЛЕПАЮТ!!!Их делают сразу с отверстиями и втулками,а на самолет ставят на винты.

----------


## jetto

> Верно 100%. На том ролике "суховцев", что я приводил выше - прекрасно видны "заклепки по-серому", за спиной Богдана, когда он вниз спускается.


нет там (за спиной у Богдана) как раз видны нормальные винты и обшивка идеально ровная.меня смутили *только* ВЗ - там клёп плотнее чем гделибо ещё на планере и очень напоминает по фактуре классическую алюминиевую обшивку. 




> Товарищи!Во-первых,подтверждаю,что это реально композиты серые(сам по ним 1000 раз лазил).Во-вторых,композиты НЕ КЛЕПАЮТ!!!Их делают сразу с отверстиями и втулками,а на самолет ставят на винты.


убедили, но конкретно про воздухозаборники тоже можете подтвердить? остальные поверхности сомнений не вызывают. то что делают сразу со втулками и про крепеж мне известно, иначебы и не вызвали сомнения воздухозаборники ибо винтов там чтото ну слишком дофига.   

и опятьже если это некий тонкий (мнущийся под винтами) углепластик на частом каркасе, то какой смысл в таком применении композита? могу ошибаться, но мне казалось что композиты применяют именно в виде отформованных жестких панелей что позволяет разрядить шпангоуты и облегчить конструкцию.

----------


## flateric

> там клёп плотнее чем гделибо ещё на планере


подумайте, какие аэродинамические нагрузки приходятся на воздухозаборник и тракт входного устройства, и поймете, почему там так часто стоят шпангоуты (имеющие, даже при замкнутом контуре, огромную дырку посередине), и высвечивающие наружу крепежом

вот, кстати, количество "клепки" в районе ВЗ YF-23 - это еще и после покраски толстым слоем краски хауторнскими горе-ресторерами

фото (с) Bill Spidle

----------


## bakulinks77

И воздухозаборники тоже композит.Самолет не крашен.Правда у нас такие композиты.По теории нормально,но с обратной стороны как попало сделаны.Местами пришлось каркас подрезать под эти панели.  :Confused:

----------


## jetto

> Правда у нас такие композиты.По теории нормально,но с обратной стороны как попало сделаны.Местами пришлось каркас подрезать под эти панели.


лол, особенности национальной технологии))

----------


## flateric

> По теории нормально,но с обратной стороны как попало сделаны.


Привет из Обнинска, короче))) это наверное последствия применения мега-продвинутой оснастки "из композитов", вместо дорогущей инваровой, как у Локхида (думаю, не на бетонных ли оправках формовали - бетон, он ведь тоже, эта, композит)

----------


## AC

> Привет из Обнинска, короче))) это наверное последствия применения мега-продвинутой оснастки "из композитов", вместо дорогущей инваровой, как у Локхида (думаю, не на бетонных ли оправках формовали - бетон, он ведь тоже, эта, композит)


Обнинску виднее...  :Smile:

----------


## Chizh

> Привет из Обнинска, короче))) это наверное последствия применения мега-продвинутой оснастки "из композитов", вместо дорогущей инваровой, как у Локхида (думаю, не на бетонных ли оправках формовали - бетон, он ведь тоже, эта, композит)


Какое интересное замечание.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Антоха

нашел в сети ... что вы об этом думаете?

----------


## Сигизмунд

> нашел в сети ... что вы об этом думаете?


мы думаем, что этот вопрос уже всех достал.. так же как и про заклёпки  :Biggrin:

----------


## Антоха

> мы думаем, что этот вопрос уже всех достал.. так же как и про заклёпки


ну и хрен с ним с вопросом))

----------


## Myth

> Товарищи!Во-первых,подтверждаю,что это реально композиты серые(сам по ним 1000 раз лазил).Во-вторых,композиты НЕ КЛЕПАЮТ!!!Их делают сразу с отверстиями и втулками,а на самолет ставят на винты.


В этой связи у меня к Вам вопрос. На фотографии, приведенной выше, на боковом "контейнере" нет ни следа какого либо крепежа на композитной части. Возникает вопрос: А как эта панелька держится? Ни на ней, ни рядом не наблюдается так же каких либо замков. Даже на композитных створках шасси есть крепеж к металлическим элементам.
Фотография ретушированная, поэтому вопрос: на этой панели действительно нет крепежа?

----------


## timsz

> ну и хрен с ним с вопросом))


Вот тут правильные ответы)

ЗЫ А ссылку дать и забыл.... : http://www.aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=203&page=26 и далее

----------


## Myth

*2 bakulinks77*

Да, в догонку еще один вопрос: На крыльях (на отклоняемых носках крыльев), там где многие полагают в будущем наличие РЛС - там ведь вот такие "штучки" стоят, да?

----------


## bakulinks77

> нашел в сети ... что вы об этом думаете?


Там пока пусто,но скорее всего будет РЛС заднего обзора.




> *2 bakulinks77*
> 
> Да, в догонку еще один вопрос: На крыльях (на отклоняемых носках крыльев), там где многие полагают в будущем наличие РЛС - там ведь вот такие "штучки" стоят, да?


Нет,для РЛС места мало  :Smile: Они скорее всего будут в законцовках.БРЭО еще толком нет и в принципе неизвестно что-где.Все тока на бумаге.

----------


## bakulinks77

> В этой связи у меня к Вам вопрос. На фотографии, приведенной выше, на боковом "контейнере" нет ни следа какого либо крепежа на композитной части. Возникает вопрос: А как эта панелька держится? Ни на ней, ни рядом не наблюдается так же каких либо замков. Даже на композитных створках шасси есть крепеж к металлическим элементам.
> Фотография ретушированная, поэтому вопрос: на этой панели действительно нет крепежа?


Его действительно там нет.

----------


## Myth

> Его действительно там нет.


Спасибо за ответы! :)
Хм-м... интересно, как же она крепится. Разве только силовые элементы вклеены...

На счет предыдущего вопроса, там все таки датчики СПО стоят, на предкрылках? По логике больше нечему, на всякий случай спрашиваю, чтобы удостовериться. :)

----------


## alexvolf

> Спасибо за ответы! :)
> Хм-м... интересно, как же она крепится. Разве только силовые элементы вклеены...
> 
> На счет предыдущего вопроса, там все таки датчики СПО стоят, на предкрылках? По логике больше нечему, на всякий случай спрашиваю, чтобы удостовериться. :)


 Myth
Бывает по разному-все зависит от компановки и электромагнитной совместимости РЭА. Классический вариант размещения можно посмотреть на примере МиГ-35...

----------


## Myth

> Myth
> Бывает по разному-все зависит от компановки и электромагнитной совместимости РЭА. Классический вариант размещения можно посмотреть на примере МиГ-35...


Я вот про это спрашивал, т.е., конкретные места. Похоже на датчики СПО, как на 30-х и 35-х.

----------


## Carrey

http://sukhoi.org/news/smi/?id=3162
"Аргументы недели" отжигают:



> Индийские военные, которые надеются получить эти самолеты для ВВС Индии, предлагают название FireFox - «огненная лиса». Тогда уж лучше PolarFox - «полярная лиса» или «песец», шутят наши летчики. Ведь Россия - северная страна. Но это название не на F, поэтому для соответствия стандартам НАТО предлагается имя FullPolarFox - «полный песец». Ведь это именно то, что ждет любого агрессора при встрече с Т-50.

----------


## AC

"...Российский истребитель пятого поколения Т-50, также известный как перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА), *будет обладать рядом преимуществ перед американским F-22* Raptor. Об этом, как сообщает "Интерфакс", заявил начальник Генерального штаба вооруженных сил России Николай Макаров. "*Прежде всего, это высокий интеллект, практически человеческий интеллект*", - пояснил Макаров...".

Целиком тут:
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2010/02/11/pakfa/

----------


## Carrey

Дай бог, что-бы вышли на уровень автоматики "Бурана". Интересно, на каких процессорах матобеспечение крутится; есть подозрение что на индийских (тех-же, что ставятся в Су-30МКИ). А лучше бы, наверное, на временем проверенных i486 (и "Шаттлы", и Су-27М).

----------


## Антоха

> http://sukhoi.org/news/smi/?id=3162
> "Аргументы недели" отжигают:


5 баллов :Biggrin:

----------


## alexvolf

> 5 баллов


Подтверждаю,с тремя +++.Однако веселые ребята-так держать...

----------


## MAX

Антенны, радары, композиты. Ему бы для начала ВСУ постави ли бы. А то запуск двигателей пока только от наземного стартера. :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

> "...Российский истребитель пятого поколения Т-50, также известный как перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА), *будет обладать рядом преимуществ перед американским F-22* Raptor. Об этом, как сообщает "Интерфакс", заявил начальник Генерального штаба вооруженных сил России Николай Макаров. "*Прежде всего, это высокий интеллект, практически человеческий интеллект*", - пояснил Макаров...".
> 
> Целиком тут:
> http://www.lenta.ru/news/2010/02/11/pakfa/


Заявление про "практически человеческий интеллект" начальника ГШ развеселило! Вроде высоких технологий у нас нет..., скорее всего проблему решили путем "добровольных" доноров органов, в частности мозга.

----------


## Pilot

Ну, за второй ;) Сегодня. теперь уже окрашен в серый с белым ломаный камуфляж

----------


## timsz

Слайды! Слайды!

----------


## Pilot

это к Сухим, может чего и дадут, хотя и не уверен.

----------


## Шарфюрер

На аэродроме КнААПО планируется выполнить еще несколько полетов ПАК ФА, а затем истребитель перебазируется в подмосковный Жуковский, где пройдет основная часть его летных испытаний. Боевые качества истребителя, рассказали собеседники агентства, будут проверены в Государственном летно-испытательном центре Минобороны РФ в Ахтубинске.

Вот интересно неужели удобно его туда-сюда по стране таскать?

----------


## timsz

> Вот интересно неужели удобно его туда-сюда по стране таскать?


Да лень ЛИИ в Комсомольск-на-Амуре тащить...

----------


## Myth

> На аэродроме КнААПО планируется выполнить еще несколько полетов ПАК ФА, а затем истребитель перебазируется в подмосковный Жуковский, где пройдет основная часть его летных испытаний. Боевые качества истребителя, рассказали собеседники агентства, будут проверены в Государственном летно-испытательном центре Минобороны РФ в Ахтубинске.
> 
> Вот интересно неужели удобно его туда-сюда по стране таскать?


Зачем таскать? Ну, допустим, в ЛИИ его на Руслане привезут, где он продолжит летные испытания. Ну а в Ахтубинск он уже сам доберется, когда это понадобится. Ожидается еще Т-50-2, с двумя бортами испытания пойдут по-шустрее. Правда, говорят, на Т-50-2 что-то дорабатывают с учетом первых полетов Т-50-1.

----------


## Pilot

дорабатывали и первый после первого полета ;) Это нормальная практика. Могут уже на следующей неделе привезти, судя по некоторым планируемым событиям ;)

----------


## Myth

> дорабатывали и первый после первого полета ;) Это нормальная практика. Могут уже на следующей неделе привезти, судя по некоторым планируемым событиям ;)


Дык это естественно, ну смотря что дорабатывать. 
Говорили, что в КнА было запланировано 7 полетов. Возможно, как будет готов второй летный, первый передадут в ЛИИ. А что за события?

----------


## MAX

В Жуковском, в ангаре для Т-50 помыли полы. :Wink:

----------


## Myth

> В Жуковском, в ангаре для Т-50 помыли полы.


Для КНС? ;)

----------


## AC

> Ну, за второй ;) Сегодня. теперь уже окрашен в серый с белым ломаный камуфляж


Фото опять зажмут или как?...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pilot

все на следующей неделе

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Ну, за второй ;) Сегодня. теперь уже окрашен в серый с белым ломаный камуфляж


Этот камуфляж называют стандартным в ВВС РФ. Если и правда теперь так, то годно!  :Smile:

----------


## Myth

> Этот камуфляж называют стандартным в ВВС РФ. Если и правда теперь так, то годно!


С чего бы он стал стандартным для ВВС РФ? Мало ли кто и чего как-то называет. :) Суховцами "рубленый" камуфляж используется давно, но как демонстрационный-выставочный.

----------


## Carrey

> Антенны, радары, композиты. Ему бы для начала ВСУ постави ли бы. А то запуск двигателей пока только от наземного стартера.


А я бы предложил Т-50 встречать не "буханкой" (УАЗик), а, хотя-бы чем-нибудь на базе "Тигра" (или в ЛИИ ничего ±современного нет?). А то есть веские подозрения, что "буханка" встретит и 6-поколение, и многие последующие. На имидж надо маленько работать всё-таки. Полы в ангаре помыли - замечательно, в этом отношении.

----------


## Sveto

> нашел в сети ... что вы об этом думаете?


So once again we have similar situation

----------


## timsz

> Этот камуфляж называют стандартным в ВВС РФ. Если и правда теперь так, то годно!


А что, нормальный камуфляж ) 

http://sukhoi.org/img/gallery/wallpa...5/_SPS1828.jpg


Кстати, номерок на Т-50 еще не нарисовали?

----------


## Морячок

http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...208837122.html

довольно обширная заметка

----------


## Carrey

http://visualrian.ru/images/item/571484


Касаемо "нового" камуфла:
http://sukhoi.org/img/gallery/wallpa...5/_SPS1828.jpg
- виды строго сверху и снизу имеются? А то Су-30МК(К) 1/32 скоро красить...

----------


## AndyK

> С чего бы он стал стандартным для ВВС РФ? Мало ли кто и чего как-то называет. :) Суховцами "рубленый" камуфляж используется давно, но как демонстрационный-выставочный.


А на наших строевых Миг-29СМТ - тоже "выставочный"?

----------


## Антоха

> А на наших строевых Миг-29СМТ - тоже "выставочный"?


а почему АРЗ в Краснодаре красит отремонтированные МиГ-29 и Су-27 не в новый ломаный камуфляж, а серо-зелеными и серо-голыбыми беcсистемными пятнами?

----------


## Myth

> А на наших строевых Миг-29СМТ - тоже "выставочный"?


Конечно "выставочный". Точнее, экспортный. Это же экспортные миги, их просто видимо не перекрасили. Кстати, не подскажете где они дислоцируются и есть ли фотографии их в частях? Хотелось бы увидеть строевые СМТ.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> а почему АРЗ в Краснодаре красит отремонтированные МиГ-29 и Су-27 не в новый ломаный камуфляж, а серо-зелеными и серо-голыбыми безсистемными пятнами?


Такой у них художник!  :Smile: 




> С чего бы он стал стандартным для ВВС РФ? Мало ли кто и чего как-то называет. :) Суховцами "рубленый" камуфляж используется давно, но как демонстрационный-выставочный.


Перед вторым полетом Т-50 был покрашен в цвета Военно-воздушных сил России - серо-белый ломаный камуфляж.

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2010/02/12/pakfa/




> Конечно выставочный. Это же экспортные миги, их просто видимо не перекрасили. Кстати, не подскажете где они дислоцируются и есть ли фотографии их в частях? Хотелось бы увидеть строевые СМТ.


Раз не в курсе, так и не позорились бы.



UPD:

----------


## Myth

> Перед вторым полетом Т-50 был покрашен в цвета Военно-воздушных сил России - серо-белый ломаный камуфляж.
> 
> http://www.lenta.ru/news/2010/02/12/pakfa/


Вам веселуху про выбор натовского названия для ПАК-ФА процитировать? А потом еще рассказать откуда она попала на страницы СМИ? Сухой.ру переедет, там можно будет это в виде обсуждения найти, про "полного песца" тоже.
Неужели так много людей верит ленте.ру? И после всего, что они про тот же ПАК ФА наговорили?
Если бы был принят новый вариант камуфляжа, об этом был бы соответствующий указ. Готовы дать ссылку?




> Раз не в курсе, так и не позорились бы.


Уж если я не в курсе, то вы бы и просветили.  :Cool: 
Ах, красиво (по своему). (усиленно протирая глаза) Но позвольте, разве это Миг-29СМТ?  :Wink:

----------


## Myth

2 [RUS] MK 

Это если еще не упоминать, что Вы привели рисунок. Я в фотошопе раскрашивать тоже умею. ;)

Вот тут есть фотографии "алжирских" мигов СМТ в Липецке.

----------


## alexvolf

> Такой у них художник! 
> 
> Перед вторым полетом Т-50 был покрашен в цвета Военно-воздушных сил России - серо-белый ломаный камуфляж.
> 
> http://www.lenta.ru/news/2010/02/12/pakfa/


 Да художник-художнику рознь.Как говорится-"На вкус и цвет товарища нет..." По этому поводу короткий анекдот- летчик с похмелья, вдобавок не выспался, глаза красные проходит предполетный медосмотр.Врач 
спрашивает-Что-то у вас батенька -глазки через чур красные? Летчик отвечает -Это комуфляж,ежели собьет,то легче в помидорах прятаться!!!.

----------


## Pilot

> Конечно "выставочный". Точнее, экспортный. Это же экспортные миги, их просто видимо не перекрасили. Кстати, не подскажете где они дислоцируются и есть ли фотографии их в частях? Хотелось бы увидеть строевые СМТ.


http://pilot.strizhi.info/2009/03/16/6379

----------


## Pilot

> а почему АРЗ в Краснодаре красит отремонтированные МиГ-29 и Су-27 не в новый ломаный камуфляж, а серо-зелеными и серо-голубыми бессистемными пятнами?


Просто новые схемы применяются на новых самолетах или новых модификациях, а на старых все остается, в том числе и на модернизациях.

----------


## Антоха

> Конечно "выставочный". Точнее, экспортный. Это же экспортные миги, их просто видимо не перекрасили. Кстати, не подскажете где они дислоцируются и есть ли фотографии их в частях? Хотелось бы увидеть строевые СМТ.


простите, но Вы говорите ерунду.. вот камуфляж алжирских МиГ-29СМТ... именно в таком и только таком камуфляже они поставлялись в эту африканскую страну.





> Вот тут есть фотографии "алжирских" мигов СМТ в Липецке.


и тут Вы не правы. Конкретно эти самолёты никогда не были в Алжире.

----------


## AndyK

> а почему АРЗ в Краснодаре красит отремонтированные МиГ-29 и Су-27 не в новый ломаный камуфляж, а серо-зелеными и серо-голыбыми беcсистемными пятнами?


Дык спроси на 275-ом, ты ж у нас главный по 29-ым  :Smile:  Мол почему вы такие-эдакие ретрограды самоли после ремонта фиг знает в че красите, когда разработары новые супер-пупер красивые и модные схемы камуфла  :Smile:  Здается тока что ответят тебе, брат Антон, красим по имеющейся документации, а новую нам, увы,  никто "сверху" не спустил. Pilot ответил, можно уточнить у Холостяка.

----------


## AndyK

> Конечно "выставочный". Точнее, экспортный. Это же экспортные миги, их просто видимо не перекрасили. Кстати, не подскажете где они дислоцируются и есть ли фотографии их в частях? Хотелось бы увидеть строевые СМТ.


Явно не в теме....




> Если бы был принят новый вариант камуфляжа, об этом был бы соответствующий указ. Готовы дать ссылку?


указ... не смешили бы уж. Указ Президента что-ли?

----------


## Myth

> простите, но Вы говорите ерунду.. вот камуфляж алжирских МиГ-29СМТ... именно в таком и только таком камуфляже они поставлялись в эту африканскую страну.
> 
> и тут Вы не правы. Конкретно эти самолёты никогда не были в Алжире.


Вы видимо кавычек не заметили. Может и ерунду, и не прав, только читал, что от мигов тех Алжир отказался, так их и решили принять на вооружение, т.к. в ВВС РФ строевые миги свой ресурс по-исчерпали. Не отвались хвост у того мига, так может быть и эти СМТ куда нибудь продали.

----------


## Myth

> Явно не в теме....
> 
> указ... не смешили бы уж. Указ Президента что-ли?


Ну, видимо да, не в теме. :) Но раньше такой камуфляж можно было только на салонах и увидеть. И СМТшки покрашены точно так, как на МАКСе крайнем. Посмотрим как покрасят, когда срок перекрашивать придет.
А на счет указа, так должны же быть какие-то распоряжения хотя бы. Понятное дело, что у нас "какая краска осталась, в такие цвета и красим", но все же.  
Мало ли что модно и красиво, камуфляж пользу приносить должен. Схемы камуфляжа специально разрабатываются под "зоны действия" (по крайней мере за бугром). Иначе это не камуфляж, а макияж получится.
Ладно, признаю свою ошибку, был не прав. Надо завязывать с камуфляжным холиваром в теме про ПАК ФА. Но в принципе, мне тема интересна, какие преимущества перед "старым" дает ломаный камуфляж?

камуфляж ВВС РФ ))))

----------


## Myth

> http://pilot.strizhi.info/2009/03/16/6379


Спасибо! Про новые схемы есть какой-то материал или это все пока только на словах принято?

----------


## Myth

Про Т-50-1




> Раскрасили его не сказать что бы красиво, но очень камуфляжно,
> Конус белый, сам светло-серый, насыщенность цвета где то 25-30% и ломаными фигурами сверху серый с насыщенностью 45-50%. Если еще и белый конус закрасить, то его заметить будет совсем непросто. Невидимка)

----------


## AndyK

> Мало ли что модно и красиво, камуфляж пользу приносить должен. Схемы камуфляжа специально разрабатываются под "зоны действия" (по крайней мере за бугром). Иначе это не камуфляж, а макияж получится.


Безусловно. Насколько эффективны "ломаные" рисунки на практике или это дань моде, честно сказать не знаю...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Вам веселуху про выбор натовского названия для ПАК-ФА процитировать? 
> 
> Уж если я не в курсе, то вы бы и просветили.


Не надо цитировать, в курсе.  :Smile:  А ссылку на Ленту привел просто для того, чтобы Вы не подумали, что это я сам придумал. 

Вас коллеги уже просветили.




> 2 [RUS] MK 
> 
> Это если еще не упоминать, что Вы привели рисунок. Я в фотошопе раскрашивать тоже умею. ;)


Я привел рисунок со страниц "Популярной Механики" где-то полуторагодичной давности. Просто мне подумалось, что раз они уже тогда практически точно показали облик ПАК ФА, то и по камуфляжу совпадет.  :Smile:

----------


## A.F.

> рисунок со страниц "Популярной Механики" где-то полуторагодичной давности. Просто мне подумалось, что раз они уже тогда практически точно показали облик ПАК ФА, то и по камуфляжу совпадет.


Указанный журнал, где были эти картинки и статья Параллая, вышел только в ноябре 2009 года, а совсем не полтора года назад! Сходство ж тех картинок с оригиналом объясняется просто: в их основе "утекшая" каким-то образом в инет известная фотка "модельки на подоконнике" :)

----------


## Сигизмунд

> Сходство ж тех картинок с оригиналом объясняется просто: в их основе "утекшая" каким-то образом в инет известная фотка "модельки на подоконнике" :)


а также ещё известная картинка, так называемая "сатурновская"  :Smile:

----------


## Myth

Хм... в субботу третий полет был?! (ссылка 1; ссылка 2)

----------


## AC

Ну, "Интерфакс" сообщил, что был -- да:
http://www.interfax.ru/society/news.asp?id=123693

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Указанный журнал, где были эти картинки и статья Параллая, вышел только в ноябре 2009 года, а совсем не полтора года назад! Сходство ж тех картинок с оригиналом объясняется просто: в их основе "утекшая" каким-то образом в инет известная фотка "модельки на подоконнике" :)


Ясно, спасибо!  :Smile:

----------


## Сигизмунд

инсайдер nemetc сообщает:

"Пакфу разобрали для доработок. До апреля полетов по видимости не будет"

----------


## Pilot

его разобрали по несколько иной причине. поэтому летал в субботу, а не в понедельник, как ранее планировали ;) протирайте линзы спиртом, хорошо дыхнув ;)

----------


## Pilot

Интересно а у нас теперь каждый вылет будет описан в прессе? ;)
Пы Сы. Пока не дают фото-видео в окраске :(

----------


## MAX

> Интересно а у нас теперь каждый вылет будет описан в прессе? ;)
> Пы Сы. Пока не дают фото-видео в окраске :(


Сергей, а еще фоток некрашенного не всплывало?

----------


## Сигизмунд

> его разобрали по несколько иной причине. поэтому летал в субботу, а не в понедельник, как ранее планировали ;) протирайте линзы спиртом, хорошо дыхнув ;)


давно уже и дышали, и протирали... всё одно - пока ничего не видно!  :Biggrin:  
так что, сударь, рассказывайте всё, что знаете о сроках  :Smile:

----------


## Myth

> его разобрали по несколько иной причине. поэтому летал в субботу, а не в понедельник, как ранее планировали ;) протирайте линзы спиртом, хорошо дыхнув ;)


Это рекомендации готовить оптику и т.п.? Решили в ЛИИ перекинуть? ;)

----------


## muk33

А расскажите, пожалуйста о роли ЛИИ в энтом процессе (кроме взимания денег за пользование аэродромом). Может все-таки не в ЛИИ, а в ЛИ и ДБ ОКБ "Сухого"??

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

В сегодняшней программе "Время" был ролик о полетах Т-50. Однозначно мелькнули свежие кадры. Самолет вроде уже крашеный (ракурсы против света и разобрать толком ничего нельзя). Сняли выполнение некоординированный "бочки" (проще говоря, "кадушки").
Поискал эти кадры (может, плохо искал), пока без результата...

----------


## Hokum

Это "особо грамотные" журналисты врезали в сюжет перед кадрами посадки Т-50 кадры полета F-22...

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Тьфу на них - смотрел на мониторе в машине - там толком ничего не разберешь при эфирном приеме :Frown: 
Как там в старой песне: 
"Подождем мою маму?(читай - видео 2-го полета)
Подождем... твою мать!"

----------


## kfmut

> А расскажите, пожалуйста о роли ЛИИ в энтом процессе (кроме взимания денег за пользование аэродромом). Может все-таки не в ЛИИ, а в ЛИ и ДБ ОКБ "Сухого"??


А разве физически это не одно и то же место(в географическом смысле)?

----------


## muk33

> А разве физически это не одно и то же место(в географическом смысле)?


ЛИИ это не место, а организация. ЛИ и ДБ это другая организация. Байконур находится на территории Казахстана, но никто ведь не говорит, что Казахстан запустил очередной корабль к МКС.

----------


## kfmut

> ЛИИ это не место, а организация. ЛИ и ДБ это другая организация. Байконур находится на территории Казахстана, но никто ведь не говорит, что Казахстан запустил очередной корабль к МКС.


Я не в курсе взаимоотношений этих двух организаций, но полагаю, что ПАК ФА летать с собственного  аэродрома  ЛИ и ДБ ОКБ Сухого не будет, так? ;-)

----------


## Myth

> А расскажите, пожалуйста о роли ЛИИ в энтом процессе (кроме взимания денег за пользование аэродромом). Может все-таки не в ЛИИ, а в ЛИ и ДБ ОКБ "Сухого"??


_(с подобострастием сияющим в глазах, взирая снизу вверх с любовью к гуру)_ 
О, преклоняя бренное колено, 
свою ошибку признаю  всецело! 
Осмелюсь предложить дополнить Ваше замечание, 
в какой конкретно ЛИ и ДБ ОКБ "Сухого", 
                                                              прибудет ПАК-ФА. 
А то ведь, не дай Бог конечно,
                                             подумать может кто нибудь, что в №1-й.

Конечно, это шутка. _(на всякий случай поясняю)_  :Biggrin:  
И заранее прошу простить за нее.
Но все же, не понятно зачем поднята эта тема. 
Когда (абстрактный пример) человек из КнА говорит, что самолет будет переброшен в Жуковский, мне трудно представить, как самолет опускается на парашютах на площади перед ЦАГИ _(извините, единственная площадь, которую знаю в Жуковском)_. Но когда говорят, что в Жуковском начались испытания такого-то самолета, я по какой-то причине понимаю где это происходит.
(пожалуй перейду в "рид онли")

----------


## Антон



----------


## Myth

Фотография Т-50-1 в камуфляже.

----------


## Griffon

Скорей бы дождаться фоток в хорошем разрешении))
...обратите внимание на звезду;))

----------


## Carrey

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y14...bforcedend.png - как кореллирует эта двухместная фантазия с заявлением начальника Генерального штаба вооруженных сил России Николая Макарова ("Прежде всего, это высокий интеллект, практически человеческий интеллект")? Для чего напарник и высокий потолок? Встать, размяться, перекинуться в картишки? Кухня и санузел тоже будут?
http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums...9&d=1266406790 - что со звездой? Трёхцветный контур? Типа low-viz?

----------


## Griffon

Да, типа low-viz, однако контур-то как раз, вроде, только красный:))

----------


## Myth

> Скорей бы дождаться фоток в хорошем разрешении))
> ...обратите внимание на звезду;))


Ну вроде как на этой неделе должны быть опубликованы на официальном сайте. Но, думаю у других источников (у Pilota, например) появятся немного раньше. На официальном "сонные" какие-то, опаздывают все время.
А снизу звезды нет. :)

----------


## Антон

ИМХО Приведённая фотка фотошоп.С каких это пор номера у опытных машин ОКБ Сухого двузначные?

----------


## flateric

> ИМХО Приведённая фотка фотошоп.


это настоящая фотка, достаточно посмотреть EXIF Info и знать, кто такой Макиенко




> С каких это пор номера у опытных машин ОКБ Сухого двузначные?


с незапамятных

----------


## Nazar

> ИМХО Приведённая фотка фотошоп.С каких это пор номера у опытных машин ОКБ Сухого двузначные?


 :Smile:  .............

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Картинки, картинки...

----------


## Myth

> ИМХО Приведённая фотка фотошоп.С каких это пор номера у опытных машин ОКБ Сухого двузначные?


Даже если не знать кто такой Макиенко, попробуйте найти ту фотографию (типа, оригинал), которая была "раскрашена". ;)

----------


## Антон

> Даже если не знать кто такой Макиенко, попробуйте найти ту фотографию (типа, оригинал), которая была "раскрашена". ;)

----------


## Myth

И что, никаких отличий не видите? Они же с разных точек сняты...

----------


## jetto

я  с этой сверял в шопе -несовпадец,  другой ракурс. неговоря уже о фоне. 
можно былобы предположить что дорисовли кадр из видео, но там разрешение низкое... и вроде похжих кадров тоже нет...   так что похоже на суровую реальность... раскраска совсем не впечатлила((....

----------


## Carrey

Нормальный камуфл. Главное, модель красить будет легко, Tamiya XF-2, XF-18, XF-23. 8)

----------


## jetto

> Нормальный камуфл. Главное, модель красить будет легко, Tamiya XF-2, XF-21, XF-50 (если не путаю, дома уточню) 8)


е ещё пару тройку цветов алклада для некрашенных движков)))
а модели ещё дождаться надо)))  хотя если "звезда" будет порасторопней и внушит сухим необходимость модели как части пиара....  то может им датут реальные чертежи для эксклюзики. 
а то иначе веть по рисункам паралая придется скречбилд лепить))))

----------


## MAX

Только не по этим рисункам. Там масса ошибок. :Wink: 
А Звезда, все равно, только к концу года модель сможет сделать. Если сейчас возьмется.

----------


## Pilot

Фотка настоящая, но, к сожалению, ее пока дали только двум изданиям :( Нам, может быть, только после праздников :( А при чем тут Макиенко?

----------


## Griffon

*Pilot*, жаль, но всё равно будем ждать от Вас фото:)

а мне понравился камуфляж - "рабочий" такой, суровый :Cool: , без выставочных понтов:)) 
...пригляделся, а звезда и правда с синим кантом...

----------


## Myth

> *Pilot*, жаль, но всё равно будем ждать от Вас фото:)
> 
> а мне понравился камуфляж - "рабочий" такой, суровый, без выставочных понтов:)) 
> ...пригляделся, а звезда и правда с синим кантом...


Сколько ни смотрел, никакого синего канта у звезды не видел. Зато нашел звезду на крыле. :)

----------


## Griffon

Да, точно! здорово!)) скорей бы уже нормальные фото))) 

на ВИФе говорят, что это, возможно, будет новый стандарт для ВВС (камуфляж + контур звезды).

----------


## Myth

*bakulinks77*

У меня вопрос о ПЧН организовался, если можно, поясните пожалуйста: В управлении по крену ПЧН задействовано, т.е. отклоняется дифференциально? 

На видео заметно, что при крене были задействованы еще рули направления, это немного удивило. Интересно, какая же у него скорость крена.
А, да, если можно об этом говорить, предусмотрены ли несколько бОльшие углы отклонения ПЧН?

----------


## Myth

> Да, точно! здорово!)) скорей бы уже нормальные фото))) 
> 
> на ВИФе говорят, что это, возможно, будет новый стандарт для ВВС (камуфляж + контур звезды).


+1 :) Скорей бы. Да ракурсов побольше. :) У меня такое впечатление, что нас этой фоткой "прикармливают".  :Rolleyes:  С другой стороны, говорили, что на этой неделе что-то будет, ну вот оно и было. :)

ИМХО, камуфляж Су-35 и Т-50 может измениться. Т-50 наверняка. Сейчас его похоже покрасили особо не парясь, закамуфлировали все, чо не РП (в том числе алюминиевый нос), а вот законцовки килей и похоже крыльев, как РП. Еще смущает, как выглядит "шестиугольная" панель в носовой части. Краска легла как-то по другому или фотка подретуширована?

----------


## bakulinks77

> *bakulinks77*
> 
> У меня вопрос о ПЧН организовался, если можно, поясните пожалуйста: В управлении по крену ПЧН задействовано, т.е. отклоняется дифференциально? 
> 
> На видео заметно, что при крене были задействованы еще рули направления, это немного удивило. Интересно, какая же у него скорость крена.
> А, да, если можно об этом говорить, предусмотрены ли несколько бОльшие углы отклонения ПЧН?


ПЧН выполняет функцию носка,мало понятно как они могут работать по крену. :Eek: А насчет скорости крена,некоторые за это до сих пор сидят :Biggrin:

----------


## Myth

> ПЧН выполняет функцию носка,мало понятно как они могут работать по крену.


Но в отличии от носка они имеют положительный угол отклонения. Так что теоретически, могли бы участвовать в контуре управления по крену. Хотя, при наличии УВТ на разнесенных двигателях врядли оно надо. Кстати, положительный угол отклонения заметно меньше отрицательного. И если функционал такой, то про большие углы отклонения думать не стоит, имхо. 

А вот с точки зрения аэродинамики, какие плюсы может давать угол "развала" двигателей и "боковых отсеков"? 




> А насчет скорости крена, некоторые за это до сих пор сидят


Как, уже? 8)))

Кстати, там его у вас не сильно "расковыряли"? :)

----------


## flateric

> Привет из Обнинска, короче))) это наверное последствия применения мега-продвинутой оснастки "из композитов", вместо дорогущей инваровой, как у Локхида (думаю, не на бетонных ли оправках формовали - бетон, он ведь тоже, эта, композит)


на самом деле, оставив шутки в стороне, все делается примерно так для "полтинника" (ужасно извиняюсь, прямую ссылку дать на сайт роспатента невозможно, а тэг спойлера не работает) :

*(12) ОПИСАНИЕ ИЗОБРЕТЕНИЯ К ПАТЕНТУ
Статус: по данным на 08.02.2010 - действует
(21), (22) Заявка: 2000123726/12, 14.09.2000

(24) Дата начала отсчета срока действия патента:
14.09.2000

(46) Опубликовано: 27.08.2002

(56) Список документов, цитированных в отчете о
поиске: US 4863663 A, 05.09.1989. RU 2090364 C1, 20.09.1997. RU 2114732 C1, 10.07.1998. US 5022845 A, 11.06.1991. WO 87/01650 A1, 23.06.1987. FR 2657809 A1, 09.08.1991.

Адрес для переписки:
249035, Калужская обл., г. Обнинск, Киевское ш., 15, ФГУП "ОНПП "Технология"

(71) Заявитель(и):
Федеральное государственное унитарное предприятие "Обнинское научно-производственное предприятие "Технология"

(72) Автор(ы):
Выморков Н.В.,
Меснянкин А.Ю.,
Муратов В.М.

(73) Патентообладатель(и):
Федеральное государственное унитарное предприятие "Обнинское научно-производственное предприятие "Технология"

(54) СПОСОБ ИЗГОТОВЛЕНИЯ ФОРМОВОЧНОЙ ОСНАСТКИ ИЗ ПОЛИМЕРНОГО КОМПОЗИЦИОННОГО МАТЕРИАЛА*

[spoiler](57) Реферат:
Способ относится к области формования изделий из полимерного композиционного материала и может быть использован для формования и склейки интегральных и трехслойных объемных изделий, например, панелей фюзеляжа, крыла самолета. В способе изготовления формовочной оснастки из полимерного композиционного материала разбивают поверхность изделия на плоские участки и участки их сопряжения с интервалами, соответствующими интервалам между поперечными сечениями изделия. Изготовляют набор ребер из жесткого листового материала и создают опорную систему путем закрепления полученных ребер с интервалами на жестком основании. Из жесткого толстолистового полимерного композиционного материала вырезают заготовки, соответствующие плоским участкам поверхности изделия. Из аналогичного по составу гибкого тонколистового полимерного композиционного материала вырезают заготовки, соответствующие разверткам участков сопряжения плоских участков поверхности изделия. Вырезанные из жесткого толстолистового и гибкого тонколистового полимерного композиционного материала заготовки выкладывают и закрепляют на опорной системе. Соединяют заготовки с помощью клея. Наклеивают дополнительные усиливающие слои из гибкого тонколистового материала или препрега в места сопряжения плоских участков со всей поверхностью оболочки до получения ее заданной толщины. Затем отверждают клеевое соединение. Способ позволяет изготовить объемную крупногабаритную оснастку без дополнительной механической обработки, исключает необходимость изготовления модели изделия. 6 ил.
Изобретение относится к области формования изделий из полимерных композиционных материалов (ПКМ), а именно к оснастке для формования изделий, например панелей фюзеляжа, крыла, киля, стабилизатора самолета, строительных панелей и др.
Известно большое количество способов изготовления формовочной оснастки (Боголюбов B.C. Формообразующая оснастка из полимерных материалов. М.: Машиностроение, 1979; Advanced composite Mold, Making. John J.Morena, Krieder Publishing Company, Malabar, Florida, 1994), согласно которым:

- металлическая объемная оснастка изготавливается механической обработкой на станках с ЧПУ монолитных заготовок или деформированием листовых металлических заготовок на гибочном, прессовом оборудовании;

- керамическая, керамзито-бетонная объемная оснастка формуется с помощью мастер-модели;

- оснастка из ПКМ изготавливается выкладкой пакета слоев препрега (волокнистого наполнителя, пропитанного полимерным связующим) на поверхность мастер-модели и последующим формованием выложенного пакета и монтажом отформованной оболочки на основании оснастки.
Мастер-модель в известных способах изготовления оснастки может быть выполнена из дерева, металла. Поверхность мастер-модели получают обработкой на станках с ЧПУ.
Известен способ изготовления мастер-модели, в котором закрепляют с определенным интервалом на основании продольно-поперечные ребра с образованием ячеек, при этом контур ребер соответствует контуру сечения изделия, выполненного с теми же интервалами. Образованные продольно-поперечными ребрами ячейки заполняют с избытком легким заполнителем, например пенопластом, полимерными пастами и др. После отверждения заполнителя его избыток обрабатывают механически, шпаклюют, шлифуют, полученную поверхность мастер-модели контролируют шаблонами.
Известен способ изготовления мастер-модели, в котором закрепляют с определенным интервалом на основании продольные, поперечные или продольно-поперечные ребра, образующие каркас мастер-модели. При этом контур ребер выполняют на определенную величину меньше, чем контур соответствующего сечения изделия, выполненного с теми же интервалами. Полученный каркас укрывают фрагментами жесткого материала, которые крепят к ребрам. На полученную грубую поверхность приформовывают слои ткани, пропитывают их связующей смолой. Слои укладывают до получения расчетной поверхности с гарантированным припуском на последующую чистовую доводку. После отверждения наформованных слоев полученную формообразующую поверхность механически обрабатывают, шпаклюют, шлифуют, контролируя в процессе доводки шаблонами.
При изготовлении керамической керамзито-бетонной оснастки мастер-модели свободное между мастер-моделью и опалубкой пространство заливают приготовленной керамической или керамзито-бетонной композицией. После отверждения композиции мастер-модель извлекают, а образованная поверхность является формообразующей поверхностью формовочной оснастки.
Оснастку из ПКМ получают наслаиванием расчетного количества слоев препрега на поверхность мастер-модели, последующим формованием и отверждением пакета слоев препрега. Отформованный и отвержденный пакет слоев препрега снимают с мастер-модели, закрепляют его на основании оснастки и используют в качестве формообразующей поверхности формовочной оснастки.
Существующие способы изготовления формовочной оснастки имеют ряд недостатков.
Объемная металлическая оснастка трудоемка в изготовлении, требует для изготовления наличия крупногабаритного металлообрабатывающего оборудования, обладает высокой энергоемкостью при ее эксплуатации.
Для изготовления керамической керамзито-бетонной оснастки, оснастки из ПКМ необходимы мастер-модели, изготовление которых по материальным и трудовым затратам сравнимо с изготовлением оснастки. Кроме того, такая оснастка из-за усадочных явлений, возникающих в процессе ее формования, теряет точность геометрических размеров.
Наиболее близким техническим решением к заявляемому является способ изготовления модели и формы из тканого наполнителя, пропитанного полимерным связующим (патент США 4 863 663, HKИ 264/130, МПК В 29 С 33/44 от 05.09.1989г.) прототип.
В этом способе формовочную оснастку изготавливают выкладкой препрега по поверхности мастер-модели. Изготовление мастер-модели включает следующие этапы:

- выполнение чертежей расположенных через определенные интервалы поперечных сечений изделия, которое будет формоваться с помощью формовочной оснастки;

- изготовление набора ребер из жесткого листового материала, при этом контур ребер должен быть меньше контура соответствующего поперечного сечения изделия на определенную величину;

- закрепление ребер на жестком основании с теми же интервалами, что и интервалы поперечных сечений изделий, в результате чего образуется опорная система;

- закрепление по контуру ребер жесткого листового материала, создание таким образом грубой поверхности мастер-модели;

- нанесение на полученную поверхность мастер-модели слоев ткани и связующей смолы до получения расчетного размера внешней поверхности, используя для контроля контура шаблоны контура сечений:

- отверждение связующей смолы;

- доработка грубой поверхности мастер-модели зачисткой, шпаклевкой, шлифовкой, полировкой до получения точной поверхности.
Затем покрывают поверхность полученной мастер-модели разделительной смазкой и выкладывают слоистый волокнистый наполнитель, пропитанный полимерным связующим (препрег) на поверхность мастер-модели, отверждают выложенный материал и снимают полученную слоистую оболочку с мастер-модели, которая используется как формообразующая поверхность формовочной оснастки.
В известном способе для обеспечения точной поверхности формообразующей оболочки оснастки предусмотрено изготовление мастер-модели, что значительно удорожает стоимость оснастки.
Кроме того, отверждение выложенных слоев материала сопровождается усадочными явлениями, в результате чего в формообразующейся оболочке возникают коробления, искажается ее поверхность.
Задача изобретения - разработать способ изготовления оснастки, обеспечивающий высокую точность геометрических параметров оснастки и снижение затрат на ее изготовление.
Для решения этой задачи способ изготовления формовочной оснастки включает следующие операции:

- выполняют чертежи поперечных сечений изделия; расположенных через определенные интервалы;

- изготавливают набор ребер из жесткого листового материала, контур которых соответствует контуру соответствующих поперечных сечений изделия;

- ребра закрепляют на жестком основании вертикально с интервалами, соответствующими интервалам поперечных сечений изделия, образуя опорную систему;

- поверхность формуемого изделия разбивают на плоские участки и участки их сопряжений;

- вырезают из жесткого толстолистового ПКМ заготовки, соответствующие плоским участкам поверхности формуемого изделия;

- вырезают из аналогичного или идентичного по составу гибкого тонколистового ПКМ заготовки, соответствующие разверткам участков сопряжения формуемого изделия;

- закрепляют вырезанные из толстолистового и гибкого тонколистового ПКМ заготовки по контуру ребер опорной системы в соответствии с разбивкой поверхности изделия на плоские участки и участки их сопряжения, при этом закрепление заготовок ПКМ осуществляют механически (разъемное соединение), а соединение плоских участков и участков их сопряжении производят клеем (неразъемное соединение):

- наклеивают дополнительные усиливающие слои тонколистового гибкого ПКМ или слои ткани, предварительно пропитанной связующим (препрега), в тонких местах участков сопряжений и дополнительно по всей поверхности полученной формообразующей оболочки до получения заданного контура, соответствующего внутреннему контуру изделия;

- отверждают клеевое соединение дополнительных усиливающих слоев тонколистового гибкого ПКМ или препрега, при этом поверхность полученной формообразующей оболочки, обращенная к ребрам опорной системы, приобретает фиксированную форму;

- полученную формообразующую оболочку снимают с ребер опорной системы и закрепляют на каркасе формовочной оснастки.
На фиг. 1 показан общий вид изделия "кожух" из препрега на основе углеродной ленты и эпоксидного связующего, внешняя поверхность которого сформована оснасткой, изготовленной предлагаемым способом.
На фиг. 2 показана схема членения поверхности изготавливаемого изделия "кожух" на плоские 1, 3, 5 участки и участки 2, 4 их сопряжения.
На фиг. 3 показан набор ребер 6, закрепленных на жестком основании 7, образующих опорную систему.
На фиг. 4 показана схема закрепления по контуру ребер 6 опорной системы вырезанных из жесткого толстолистового ПКМ плоских участков 1, 3, 5 и из гибкого тонколистового ПКМ участков 2, 4 их сопряжения. Плоские участки 1, 3, 5 и участки 2, 4 их сопряжения соединены между собой эпоксидным клеем.
На фиг.5 показана склеенная из жестких толстолистовых плоских участков и гибких тонколистовых участков их сопряжении оболочка, закрепленная на ребрах 6 опорной системы. Показана схема усиления тонких участков 2 и 4 приклейкой к ним дополнительных слоев 9 гибкого тонколистового ПКМ или препрега и дополнительного усиления всей поверхности оболочки слоями 10 из такого же ПКМ или препрега.
На фиг.6 показано закрепление полученной формообразующей оболочки 11 на каркасе 12 формовочной оснастки.
По предложенному техническому решению для формования трехслойной панели кожуха габаритами 5000х700х400 мм с обшивками из углепластика и сотовым заполнителем, имеющего форму трапеции, три плоских грани которой расположены под углом 105o и сопряжены по радиусу, выбрана оснастка, состоящая из стеклопластиковой формообразующей оболочки, закрепленной на каркасе.
Для изготовления стеклопластиковой формообразующей оболочки оснастки для формования панели "кожуха":

- выполнили чертежи поперечных сечений панели "кожуха" с интервалом 450 мм по длине;

- изготовили из стеклопластика КАСТ-В толщиной 6 мм набор ребер, контур которых соответствует контуру соответствующих поперечных сечений панели "кожуха";

- закрепили ребра вертикально на жестком основании с интервалом 450 мм;

- разбили поверхность панели "кожуха" на три плоских участка и два участка их сопряжений;

- из стеклопластика толщиной 6 мм на основе стеклоткани Т-10-80 и эпоксиноволачного связующего вырезали заготовки, соответствующие плоским участкам панели "кожуха", с учетом технологического припуска оснастки;

- из стеклопластика толщиной 1,5 мм на основе тех же компонентов, что и для плоских участков, вырезали заготовки разверток участков сопряжения с учетом технологического припуска оснастки по длине;

- закрепили по контуру ребер опорной системы вырезанные из жесткого толстолистового и тонколистового гибкого стеклопластика в соответствии с разверткой панели "кожуха" на плоские участки и участки их сопряжения, при этом закрепление заготовок производили подтяжкой с помощью винтов к кронштейнам, закрепленным на ребрах, а соединение плоских участков произвели эпоксидным клеем ВК-27;

- наклеили дополнительно 18 слоев препрега на основе стеклоткани T-10-80 и эпоксиноволачного связующего толщиной монослоя 0,24 мм в местах участков сопряжения до получения равномерной толщины всей поверхности склеенных заготовок и по всей поверхности полученной формообразующей оболочки - 8 слоев из расчета получить общую ее толщину - 8 мм;

- отвердили дополнительные слои препрега по режиму: подъем температуры до 160oС, выдержка при этой температуре 4 часа, охлаждение до комнатной температуры; при этом формообразующая оболочка приобрела жесткость, а внутренняя поверхность - форму, образованную с помощью ребер опорной системы;

- сняли формообразующую оболочку с ребер опорной системы и закрепили на каркасе формовочной оснастки.
Разбивка поверхности изделия на плоские участки и участки их сопряжения, изготовление из жесткого толстолистового ПКМ заготовок, соответствующих плоским участкам поверхности изделия, и из аналогичного по составу гибкого тонколистового ПКМ заготовок, соответствующих разверткам участков сопряжения плоских участков поверхности изделия, выкладка и закрепление упомянутых заготовок на опорной системе, образованной ребрами, в соответствии с расположением плоских участков и участков их сопряжения на поверхности изделия, соединение всех заготовок с помощью клея, наклеивание дополнительных усиливающих слоев из гибкого тонколистового ПКМ или препрега ПКМ в места сопряжения плоских участков и дополнительно по всей поверхности до получения заданных геометрических параметров и отверждение клеевого соединения - все эти отличительные признаки в совокупности с известными позволяют исключить изготовление мастер-модели. Кроме того, рабочая поверхность формообразующей оболочки за счет исключения усадочных явлений, четкой фиксации по форме ребер опорной системы имеет высокую точность и не требует механической доводки.
В результате стоимость оснастки, изготовленной по предложенному способу, за счет исключения необходимости изготовления мастер-модели, а также за счет исключения механической доводки рабочей поверхности формообразующей оболочки на 30-40% ниже стоимости оснастки, изготовленной известным способом по мастер-модели (прототипу).

Формула изобретения
Способ изготовления формовочной оснастки из полимерного композиционного материала для изделий объемной формы, включающий разбивку поверхности изделия на определенные интервалы, соответствующие интервалам между поперечными сечениями изделия, изготовление набора ребер из жесткого листового материала, создание опорной системы путем закрепления полученных ребер с этими интервалами на жестком основании, закрепление по контуру ребер заготовок жесткого листового полимерного композиционного материала, выкладку по поверхности закрепленных заготовок расчетного количества слоев волокнистого наполнителя, пропитанного полимерным связующим, отверждение выложенных слоев по заданному режиму, снятие полученной формообразующей оболочки с опорной системы и закрепление ее на каркасе оснастки, отличающийся тем, что дополнительно поверхность изделия разбивают на плоские участки и участки их сопряжения, из жесткого толстолистового полимерного композиционного материала вырезают заготовки, соответствующие плоским участкам поверхности изделия, а из аналогичного по составу гибкого тонколистового полимерного композиционного материала вырезают заготовки, соответствующие разверткам участков сопряжения плоских участков поверхности изделия, затем вырезанные из жесткого толстолистового и гибкого тонколистового полимерного композиционного материала заготовки выкладывают и закрепляют на опорной системе, образованной ребрами из жесткого листового материала, контур которых соответствует контуру соответствующих поперечных сечений изделия, в соответствии с расположением плоских участков и участков их сопряжения на поверхности изделия, соединяют вырезанные из жесткого толстолистового и гибкого тонколистового полимерного композиционного материала заготовки с помощью клея, наклеивают дополнительные усиливающие слои из гибкого тонколистового полимерного композиционного материала или препрега композиционного материала в места сопряжения плоских участков и дополнительно по всей поверхности полученной формообразующей оболочки до получения заданной толщины и отверждают клеевое соединение дополнительных усиливающих слоев тонколистового полимерного композиционного материала или препрега.[/spoiler]

----------


## Carrey

Насчёт звезды подумалось... Нового облика ВВС... А что если на фоне синего поля камуфла давать звезду толстым красным контуром с тонкой белой окантовкой? И овцы сыты, и волки целы, т.е. формально триколор соблюдён, а визуально воспринимается как та же советская знакомая звезда, только малой видимости.
Мобыть на Т-50 уже так и есть? Кто вблизи видел?

----------


## Chizh

> на самом деле, оставив шутки в стороне, все делается примерно так для "полтинника" (ужасно извиняюсь, прямую ссылку дать на сайт роспатента невозможно, а тэг спойлера не работает)


Спасибо. Интересно.

----------


## Холостяк

Из *«Свободной Прессы»:*

 Во вторник, 16 февраля, премьер-министр России Владимир Путин выступил на совещании о приоритетных направлениях государственной программы вооружения на 2011–2020 годы.
- Речь идет о том, в какие сроки и какими системами вооружений мы должны насытить нашу армию и флот, что должны поставить на вооружение. В соответствии с планом развития и формирования нового облика Вооруженных сил основное внимание, конечно, будет уделяться ядерным силам сдерживания, космической и противовоздушной обороне, - сказал премьер. Он подчеркнул, что предпочтение в ходе распределения заказов будет отдано тем предприятиям, которые будут в состоянии выпускать по-настоящему конкурентоспособную и по боевой мощности, и по дальности, и по защищенности продукцию. Глава кабинета также сообщил, что государственный оборонный заказ России в 2010 году будет увеличен на 8,5% - до 1,175 трлн. рублей (около 40,5 млрд. долларов).

Накануне, 15 февраля в Комсомольске-на-Амуре российский истребитель пятого поколения Т-50 (ПАК ФА) совершил уже третий свой полет, который продлился час. Совсем скоро, говорят его создатели, машина перебазируется в подмосковный Жуковский, где начнутся основные летные испытания

«СП» уже писала, что успешные полеты Т-50 послужили поводом для главнокомандующего российской авиацией генерал-полковника Александра Зелина заявить, что ВВС России в ближайшее время ждут серьезные реформы. Воздушные войска, по словам генерала, откажутся от традиционного разделения авиации на семь родов войск и сократят их количество до четырех. Зелин намерен объединить бомбардировочную, штурмовую, разведывательную и истребительную авиацию (ПВО) в один род - оперативно-тактический. А стратегическая, военно-транспортная и армейская останутся в прежнем виде.

- По всей видимости, мы отойдем от терминов «истребительная авиация», «фронтовая авиация», а будем, как в дружественных странах, называть авиацию тактической или оперативно-тактической, - сообщил на днях Александр Зелин во Владимире после заседания Координационного комитета СНГ по вопросам ПВО.

«СП»: - Александр Анатольевич, по словам главкома ВВС, Т-50 должен заменить истребители четвертого поколения - Су-27, МиГ-29, Су-35. Но Зелин с одной стороны заявил, что благодаря Т-50, семь родов войск ВВС сократит до четырех уже в этом году, а с другой - вместе с Путиным утверждает, что Т-50 войдут в серию и начнут поставляться в войска лишь в 2015-м. Вы не видите в этом противоречия?

- В этом я вижу массу всяких инсинуаций. Ну, во-первых, обещание поставлять в войска новый Т-50 в 2015 году – это, я бы сказал, блеф. По-другому я не могу это характеризовать, хотя бы потому, что у американцев, которые обладают несопоставимыми с нами техническими и финансовыми возможностями, со дня первого полета самолета пятого поколения F-22 «Раптор» и до его принятия на вооружении армии США - прошло 13 лет. «Раптор» впервые встал на крыло в 1990-м, а на вооружение поступил в 2003-м. Путин нашей машине на то же самое положил пять лет… Эти расчеты очень трудно понять, поскольку логика подсказывает - нашему самолету понадобится минимум столько же времени, сколько и США. Даже при самом благоприятном раскладе, Т-50 поступит на вооружение не раньше начала 20-х годов…

«СП»: - …И даже, несмотря на 13-летний цикл испытаний, у «Раптора» масса проблем, если верить американским СМИ.

- У него не может не быть проблем - он первый. Мы, соответственно - вторые, но американцы не делились с нами собственным опытом, а даже наоборот, поэтому я боюсь, что проблем у Т-50 будет еще больше, если учесть, в каком состоянии находится российский ВПК.

«СП»: - Главком утверждает, что с поступлением в войска самолетов пятого поколения исчезнет разделение авиации на истребительную, штурмовую, фронтовую, вернее, Т-50 все это объединит «в одном флаконе»...

- Тот же самый «Раптор» построен, как чистый истребитель, хотя изначально планировалось создать многофункциональную машину. У американцев не получилось… Получится ли у нас? Не знаю, но мы претендуем на создание именно многофункционального самолета. Пока, правда, никто не знает его будущих характеристик, но декларируется, что он чудесным образом будет лучше американского. Для справки: американский «Раптор» настолько дорог, что армия США «потянула» лишь 175 штук, хотя изначально планировала купить - 750. Не надо забывать, что у американцев есть еще и F-35 - машина тоже пятого поколения, но более дешевая, чем «Раптор», и у которого более низкие характеристики. Именно F-35 призван совмещать все. У нас же никакого второго самолета не предусмотрено, есть только один Т-50, который, как утверждают конструкторы, будет и дешевле, и многофункциональней обоих американцев. Как понять – не знаю. Чтобы заменить все, понадобится не меньше 1000 штук Т-50, а лучше полторы-две. Это невероятные цифры. Во-вторых, заявления, что он заменит истребители и фронтовые бомбардировщики – это еще понятно, а что еще и штурмовики… Такого не может быть.

«СП»: - Тогда, что стоит за реформой Зелина?

- Это вы спросите у самого Зелина…

«СП»: - И все-таки?

- Я думаю, что это характерный для нас блеф, не имеющий отношения к жизни. Если у нас появляется принципиально новый самолет, то под него может быть и стоит перестроить структуру ВВС. Но мы же ничего не знаем вразумительного о самолете.

«СП»: - На сайте sukhoi.org Михаил Погосян сообщает, что его компания планирует дальнейшее развитие программы Т-50 совместно с Индией. «Я уверен, - сказал Погосян, - что наш совместный проект превзойдет западные аналоги по критерию стоимость-эффективность, и позволит не только укрепить оборонную мощь ВВС России и Индии, но и займет достойное место на мировом рынке»...

- Вероятно, индусы - единственная причина того, что наш истребитель так быстро взлетел. Но я не думаю, что их помощь настолько велика, чтобы мы пошли вдвое быстрее американцев.

«СП»: - В чем заключается, на ваш взгляд, помощь индусов – это технологии, умы, конструкторы?..

- Не думаю, что - умы и конструкторы. Единственное, чем они могут помочь – это компьютерное программное обеспечение.

«СП»: - То есть, тот самый «интеллект» самолета, который Зелин назвал почти «человеческим» - это индусы?

- Да, я допускаю, что здесь есть некие индийские корни. А чтобы у них были авиационные технологии – об этом никто не слышал. Самое большое, что до сих пор могла Индия – это лишь не очень качественно копировать иностранные образцы военной техники.


Другие мнения


Петр Дейнекин, бывший главком ВВС РФ:

- Мы не можем делать из самолета утку - она и плавать как следует не умеет, и летать. Самолет должен заниматься конкретным делом: или охранять рубежи в качестве истребителя ПВО, или заниматься авиационной поддержкой сухопутных войск.Павел Фельгенгауэр, военный обозреватель «Новой газеты»:

- Я не исключает, что ПАК ФА вообще не пойдет в серию, потому что невозможно сделать самолет пятого поколения, не имея комплектующих деталей пятого поколения. Для истребителя нет ни двигателя, ни радара, ни бортовой системы электроники.

Илья Федоров, директор программ «Объединенной двигателестроительной корпорации»:

- Истребитель пятого поколения совершил первый полет на совершенно новом двигателе, не имеющем аналогов ни в России, ни в мире. Это новейший двигатель, а не усовершенствованный аналог силовой установки для Су-35. Новый двигатель отличают повышенная сила тяги и сложная система автоматизации, которые наделили самолет сверхманевренностью.

Константин Макиенко, эксперт Центра анализа стратегий и технологий:

- Российский самолет будет дешевле американского аналога. Американцам «Раптор» стоил больше 10 млрд. Очень много будет зависеть от реальной серии: чем больше серия, тем ниже стоимость единичного экземпляра. Но в любом случае она должна быть на 30-40% ниже стоимости единичного американского истребителя 5 поколения.

Владимир Евсеев, эксперт московского Центра Карнеги, старший научный сотрудник Центра международной безопасности Института мировой экономики и международных отношений РАН:

- Решение о сокращении родов военной авиации обусловлено изменившимися условиями существования Российской армии. Прежнее количество родов определялось совершенно другими задачами, которые были актуальны в советское время. Но Советский Союз имел армию порядка 7 миллионов военнослужащих, а сейчас в армии около одного. При семикратном сокращении Вооруженных сил нельзя сохранить то же количество родов, которое существовало ранее. Будет разумным, если, с сокращением количества родов войск в военной авиации уменьшится и управленческий аппарат. Но эта реформа не имеет прямой связи с разработкой новых образцов вооружений.

Анатолий Баранов, главный редактор интернет-издания ФОРУМ.мск:

- Поражает больше всего та наглость, с которой экспериментальный самолет, по сути один из прототипов истребителя пятого поколения, уже окрестили едва ли не серийной машиной, готовой буквально завтра встать в строй. Я поясню - перед созданием новой машины обычно обкатывается штук по 10 прототипов, весьма отдаленно напоминающих конечный продукт. Это естественно, когда речь идет о машине нового поколения, когда облик этого нового поколения еще только складывается. У меня на столе лежит книга Р.Белякова с автографом автора - там все очень подробно описано, как вообще в принципе работает мысль конструктора при создании новой модели, почему невозможно взять, и нарисовать новый «перспективный авиационный комплекс» с листа… Ну а у нас в РФ все теперь идет именно «с листа»: создали новую атомную подводную лодку - и не создали к ней ракету, поскольку «Булава», также создававшаяся «с листа», так и не полетела. Заявили о запуске истребителя пятого поколения, но еще не создали к нему двигателя... И ведь не стыдно людям, что интересно… Кто ответит за то, что страна тормознулась в создании перспективного авиационного комплекса на целое десятилетие? Кто ответит за то, что потенциальный противник успел за это время создать целых 2 машины пятого поколения, причем одну не просто принять на вооружение, а насытить ей войска, обучить пилотов и начать поставки этой машины союзникам по НАТО?

В это время

Первое соглашение по контракту на создание истребителей пятого поколения между Россией и Индией будет подписано в конце февраля - начале марта 2010 года, сообщил РИА Новости в Нью-Дели первый заместитель директора Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству Александр Фомин.

- Ожидаем подписания контракта по первому этапу конструкторских работ, а именно созданию эскизно-технического проекта, в конце февраля - начале марта, - сказал он.- Мы сейчас находимся в достаточно активной фазе переговоров - подписания соглашения. Мы находимся на этапе передачи эскизно-технического проекта индийским коллегам, обсуждаем со своей стороны технический облик будущего самолета.

Предполагается, что российские ВВС примут на вооружение одноместную версию этого самолета, а Индия - двухместный.

----------


## Myth

> Насчёт звезды подумалось... Нового облика ВВС... А что если на фоне синего поля камуфла давать звезду толстым красным контуром с тонкой белой окантовкой? И овцы сыты, и волки целы, т.е. формально триколор соблюдён, а визуально воспринимается как та же советская знакомая звезда, только малой видимости.
> Мобыть на Т-50 уже так и есть? Кто вблизи видел?


Как сказал тот, кто видел: "Белого канта не замечено". Т.е. там просто красным контур звезды.

----------


## Carrey

> Как сказал тот, кто видел: "Белого канта не замечено". Т.е. там просто красным контур звезды.


Жаль. Это даёт повод испохабить звезду согласно "новому облику".

----------


## Chizh

Такие малозаметные звезды впервые появились на Т10М-6 в 1992 году.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Такие малозаметные звезды впервые появились на Т10М-6 в 1992 году.

----------


## PPV

Нет, четырьмя годами раньше, в 1988 году, на 10М-1.

----------


## Nazar

> Нет, четырьмя годами раньше, в 1988 году, на 10М-1.


Так вроде на нем обычная звезда была :Confused:

----------


## Chizh

> Нет, четырьмя годами раньше, в 1988 году, на 10М-1.


А есть фото?

----------


## Nazar

> А есть фото?


На тех фото. которые видел я, стандартные звезды. Правда возможно их и перекрашивали.
Ну а если вообще в дебри залезть, то контурные звезды и в ВОВ встречались. Где-то эту тему обсасывали несколько лет назад, с фотографиями  :Smile:

----------


## PPV

Именно на 10М-1 впервые звезды были выполнены контурными. Фото постараюсь поискать, однако можете сделать это и сами в любой книге про Су-27, например, Фомина, "Су-27. История истребителя". Конечно же, там приведены фото более позднего периода, относящиеся уже к началу 90-х, когда машина пришла из Ахтубинска обратно в ЛИИ, однако это тот самый, первоначальный вариант окраски.

----------


## Myth

Вроде как в этом году намечали летные испытания АФАР начать, на каком самолете, интересно?

----------


## Chizh

> Именно на 10М-1 впервые звезды были выполнены контурными. Фото постараюсь поискать, однако можете сделать это и сами в любой книге про Су-27, например, Фомина, "Су-27. История истребителя". Конечно же, там приведены фото более позднего периода, относящиеся уже к началу 90-х, когда машина пришла из Ахтубинска обратно в ЛИИ, однако это тот самый, первоначальный вариант окраски.


Сейчас Т10М-1 стоит в Монино со стандартными звездами.

----------


## Nazar

> Именно на 10М-1 впервые звезды были выполнены контурными. .


Возможно на нем они изначально и были контурными, но это было выполнено дааалеко не в первые.

----------


## Myth

*2 bakulinks77*

Еще вопрос созрел: А Т-50-2 тоже одноместный? :)

----------


## Pilot

Двухместный еще не начинали

----------


## bakulinks77

> Двухместный еще не начинали


О нем еще даже особо не задумывались.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Морячок

> О нем еще даже особо не задумывались.


как так? вроде бы, для индусов как раз двухместная версия предполагалась... или я что-то путаю?

----------


## bakulinks77

> как так? вроде бы, для индусов как раз двухместная версия предполагалась... или я что-то путаю?


Все это только на словах.Тут дай Аллах хоть одноместный до ума довести...

----------


## A.F.

Если кому интересно, сегодня, 21 января, сразу после полуночи "Авиаторы" по НТВ покажут, чего они сотворили по 5-му поколению. Начало в 0.10 в ночь с воскр. на понед.
Должны, в частности, показать испытания АФАР в радиобезэховой камере НИИПа

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Посмотрел, полная чушь, компиляция известных фактов и слухов, кадров новых не было. Участие бывшего главкома Дейнекина и его фразы диссонировали и резали уши. Если на то пошло, при нем разваливались ВВС и не принималось ничего нового на вооружение. надо было хотя бы Михайлова показать, он поближе от нынешней ситуации.

----------


## Антоха

> Посмотрел, полная чушь, компиляция известных фактов и слухов, кадров новых не было. Участие бывшего главкома Дейнекина и его фразы диссонировали и резали уши. Если на то пошло, при нем разваливались ВВС и не принималось ничего нового на вооружение. надо было хотя бы Михайлова показать, он поближе от нынешней ситуации.


Не согласен с первой частью Вашего ответа. Мне показалось, что программа и не расчитана на то чтобы давать зрителям (любителям авиации и просто случайно забывшим переключить кнопку канала) кучу прорывных новостей по теме нового российского боевого самолёта. Для этого есть специализированные информационные площадки (официальный сайт разработчика). Задача как раз и стояла в том, чтобы собрать воедино все факты и слухи, и преподнести их зрителю в доходчивой форме.... вроде получилось на 100%. Опять же, бородатый мужчина периодически появлявшийся в кадре очень познавательно отвечал на вопросы :Biggrin:  
А вот по поводу бывшего главкома Дейнекина, я с Вами полностью согласен. У него в своё время была возможность отличиться и он "отличился". Так что сейчас его мение лично меня вообще не заботит. 

Появление первого российского боевого самолёта это безусловно СОБЫТИЕ!!! Оно важно как для внешнего так и внутреннего пристижа страны, которая крайние 20 лет в основном делала утюги и холодильники вместо самолётов и только теряла позиции на рынке авиационного вооружения. Кто-то верно заметил, что эра МиГ-29/35 и Су-27/30/35 стремительно уходит и скоро они вообще никому не будут нужны (даже своим ВВС). Следовательно нам надо будет что-то предлагать в замен... что-то продавать через 10 лет.

----------


## FLOGGER

> крайние 20 лет в основном делала утюги и холодильники


Да нет, к сожалению, ни утюги, ни холодильники наша страна и в эти годы не делала. Зайдите в любой магази-много Вы там увидите наших утюгов и холодильников? В основном все импорт. Ну, это так, к слову.



> только теряла позиции на рынке авиационного вооружения.


Мне кажется наоборот: как раз именно благодаря экспорту МИГов и СУ мы и заняли почетное второе место после США по торговле оружием.



> Кто-то верно заметил, что эра МиГ-29/35 и Су-27/30/35 стремительно уходит и скоро они вообще никому не будут нужны (даже своим ВВС).


И в этом я не уверен. На днях читал очень интересную статью в АиК №2 об Ф-35 Очень неоднозначная оценка как этого самолета, так и самолетов поколения 5. Наиболее "продвинутые" модификации СУ-30-го и СУ-35 еще долго будут востребованы, по крайней мере на экспорт. То, что наши ВС не берут Су-30 мне пока непонятно, хотелось бы узнать толковое объяснение этому. Не хочу углубляться в эту тему, просто хочу порекомендовать прочитать эту статью. На мой взгляд, она этого стоит.



> Следовательно нам надо будет что-то предлагать в замен... что-то продавать через 10 лет.


Да нам через 10 лет дай бог себе-то что-нибудь путное сделать. По-моему, для себя нужно сначала делать, а потом уже "предлагать". Хотя у нас все наоборот: СУ-30 с УВТ индусам, а себе-известное место.

----------


## Антоха

> Да нет, к сожалению, ни утюги, ни холодильники наша страна и в эти годы не делала. Зайдите в любой магази-много Вы там увидите наших утюгов и холодильников? В основном все импорт. Ну, это так, к слову.


говорю так, потому-что сам знаю и видел: на МиГовском заводе "Знамя труда" долгое время делали конверсионную продукцию - чайники, сковородки, каляски и т.д. Сейчас завод вообще убирают из Москвы. Цеха Туполевского завода на Павелецкой сданы под склады, офисы, а так же под пейнтбольный клуб... Слышал что у Камовых тоже "не айс".




> Мне кажется наоборот: как раз именно благодаря экспорту МИГов и СУ мы и заняли почетное второе место после США по торговле оружием.


Не забывайте сколько стран отказалось от МиГов и Су. Я слабо разбераюсь в Сухарях, но вот про МиГи могу сказать. Сколько было громких заявлений о давнишних планах поставки МиГ-29 в Австрию. А недавний скандал с Алжиром? Мы еле удержали Перу, слегка прифигевшую от качества "МиГов" купленных в Белоруссии. Малайзия с трудом продлила срок эксплуатации своих самолётов и откровенно подыскивает им замену. Наш собственный ненавязчивый сервис привел к отказу Германии от их МиГов и со дня на день тоже самое может произойти в Польше. Победные крики о прорыве РСК "МиГ" на рынок Восточной Европы (восстановление летной годности МиГ-29 Венгрии, Сербии, Словакии и Болгарии), на поверку тоже оказываются не такими уж и победными... Словаки бухтят, Венгры вроде вообще отказались... Соглашусь что есть еще Судан, Мьянма (Бирма), Йемен, Бангладеш, Шри-Ланка... кстати Бангладеш решили ремонтировать свои МиГи не в России, где купила их, а на Украине. Украинский сервис выбрали Казахи, Туркмены и Азербайджан. Короче вилы... если бы не Индия с МиГ-29К/КУБ, то всё пиши пропало :Mad:

----------


## timsz

> То, что наши ВС не берут Су-30 мне пока непонятно, хотелось бы узнать толковое объяснение этому.


Если почему не брали раньше, то понятно - вообще ничего не брали. Если сейчас, то берут - в контракте, подписанном на МАКСе есть 4 Су-30. Не очень понятно, зачем нужны они в таком количестве, но зачем-то берут. Наверное, в качестве спарок.

А вообще у нас, похоже, другой подход к самолетам. Индийцы и ПАК ФА хотят двухместный. Наше же предпочитают одноместные. Но наши еще берут бомбардировщики Су-34, которых нет у индийцев. То есть, наши предпочитают более узкую специализацию, а индийцы предпочитают универсальные. Думаю, по этой же причине Алжир и другие страны отказываются от МиГов и берут универсальные Сушки.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> А вообще у нас, похоже, другой подход к самолетам. Индийцы и ПАК ФА хотят двухместный. Наше же предпочитают одноместные.


А у наших нет такого количества обученного летного состава, чтобы в каждой машине подвое сидело. А теперь нет и летных училищ, где бы их можно было бы обучить.  :Smile:  Все просто.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Самым слабым нашим местом к сожалению стало послепродажное обслуживание и сервис. По аналогии с автопромышленностью -машины еще ездят(самолеты летают) а сервиса никакого. Вот поэтому мы часто и пролетаем на тендерах, потмоу что заказчик посчитает иногда, лучше возьму подороже F-16, или Рафаль, но зато сервис будет то что надо, а возьму у русских МиГ, так затрахаюсь чинить его кувалдой.

----------


## Redav

> ...заказчик посчитает иногда, лучше возьму подороже F-16, или Рафаль, но зато сервис будет то что надо, ...


Вы про этот "безкувалдный" сервис?
http://vz.ru/society/2006/11/8/56320.print.html
http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2007/09/03/127538.html
http://www.rosbalt.ru/2008/08/09/511715.html

 :Tongue:

----------


## Nazar

> Вы про этот "безкувалдный" сервис?
> http://vz.ru/society/2006/11/8/56320.print.html
> http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2007/09/03/127538.html
> http://www.rosbalt.ru/2008/08/09/511715.html


А что не двадцать ссылок по одному факту привели? ИМХО эффектней смотрелось бы. 
Понимаете, когда покупателем выставляется страна третьего мира, к ней и отношение соответствующее. Тем более здесь явно читается политическая подоплека, самолеты летят через Атлантику, случается отказ и что? Что в этом криминального, или неординарного?
Какое отношение к постпродажному обслуживанию, имеет ваш пример :Confused: 
Вы жалобы от Канадцев, Японцев, Евреев, Греков, Голландцев и др., слышали? Я не слышал, не распространяется такая информация, но то что постоянные американские партнеры, как покупали их авиацию, так и покупают, а наши бывшие, все чаще в сторону пиндостана смотрят, говорит о многом.

----------


## Redav

> ИМХО эффектней смотрелось бы.


Взаимно, но можем остановиться на том, что каждый высказывает только свое ИМХО  :Rolleyes:  если желает сослаться на мнение другого или обозначить инфу, то называет источник, дает ссылку.




> Понимаете, когда покупателем выставляется страна третьего мира, к ней и отношение соответствующее.


Понятно. Когда у страны третьего мира проблемы с советско-российской техникой это называется "кувалдным сервисом". 
Когда у страны третьего мира проблемы с амерской или другой забугорной техникой это "ничего неординарного"  :Biggrin: 




> Тем более здесь явно читается политическая подоплека, ... наши бывшие, все чаще в сторону пиндостана смотрят, говорит о многом.


Помню то время когда бывшие партнеры смотрели нам в рот, точнее на нашу руку с которой кормились и говорили много красивых слов. 

Ни чего с тех пор не изменилось в мире... _Кто девушку кормит - тот ее и танцует_ (с)

----------


## MAX

Один пример.
Американцы и европейцы уже лет тридцать гарантируют сервисное обслуживание под лозунгом - "любая запчасть за 24 часа". Это относится как к военным ЛА, так и к гражданским. И, что самое интересное, выполняют этот лозунг.
Как Вы думайте, как этот лозунг звучит у нашего авиапрома? За сколько времени, тот же Иркут, обеспечит доставку запчастей инозаказчику? :Biggrin:

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Давайте о хорошем, наш коллега Кен Даффи начал строить Т-50 1/72

http://www.arcforums.com/forums/air/...ic=204069&st=0

----------


## Carrey

Слегка отвлекаясь от обсуждения проблем Рособоронэкспорта, хотелось бы обсудить вопрос камуфляжной окраски Т-50, в связи с необоримым желанием покрасить модель Су-30МКК 1/32 как Су-30М2 ВВС РФ гипотетически закупленный и строевой. Кроме http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums...9&d=1266406790 других фото нет? Насколько можно ориентироваться на фантазию http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/f/20...yrmshadow1.png ? Нет ли более достоверных прорисовок камуфла? Не дайте помереть! 8)

----------


## Redav

> Один пример.
> Американцы и европейцы уже лет тридцать гарантируют сервисное обслуживание под лозунгом - "любая запчасть за 24 часа". Это относится как к военным ЛА, так и к гражданским. И, что самое интересное, выполняют этот лозунг.


Неужели  :Eek:  :Smile:  В инфе по приведенным ссылкам выглядит по другому




> Польские ВВС испытывают сложности с техобслуживанием закупленных в США истребителей F-16С/D. Это вынудило Минобороны Польши заключить с Россией контракт на продление срока службы и модернизацию стоящих на вооружении Польши истребителей МиГ-29. По сообщениям польских источников, учебные поединки между F-16 и МиГ-29 закончились вничью, притом, что F-16 принадлежат к новейшим модификациям, а МиГи представляют самые ранние производственные серии.
> 
> США вынуждают Польшу сотрудничать с оборонкой РФ. По сообщению газеты Rzeczpospolitа, Польша ведет переговоры с американской компанией Lockheed Martin о создании на территории страны сервисного центра по обслуживанию закупленных в США истребителей F-16С/D новейшей производственной серии Block 52+. По неофициальной информации газеты, центр разместится на базе Второго военного авиазавода (WZL-2) в городе Быгдошч.
> 
> _Необходимость создания такого предприятия поляки объясняют неоправданно долгими задержками с поставкой запчастей для двух самолетов F-16_, сломавшихся во время перелета на польские авиабазы в ноябре прошлого года. 
> http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2007/09/03/127538.html


к тому же




> На ремонт новых американских истребителей F-16 Польша уже истратила свыше 130 млн долларов. Об этом сообщает польский еженедельник "Пшегленд". По данным журнала, из 37 самолетов, поставленных из США, половина была с различными недостатками и недоделками, которые могли угрожать жизни пилотов. Среди 11 первых F-16, поставленных Войску Польскому, ни один самолет не был полностью исправен.
> http://www.avias.com/news/2007/10/16/120194.html


Наши тоже открыли и открывают сервисные центры, разве это не способствует улучшению эксплуатации российской авиатехники или это тайна за семью печатями?  :Wink:

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

> хотелось бы обсудить вопрос камуфляжной окраски Т-50, в связи с необоримым желанием покрасить модель


Вот и я о том же... Или опять забоялись утечки информации? :Cool: 
Начал прорисовывать радиоуправляемую полукопию Т-50 взамен безвременно битого МиГа-29УБ, а вот с окраской пока непонятно. Это не стендовую модель красить - всего нужно больше в разы.... Поиск результатов не дает.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Вообще тема экспорта вооружений довольно интересная, но не в этой ветке. 
Давайте не будем флудить, а так если надо могу привести множество аргументов. "Холодная война" осталась в умах...

"Важно понимать, что в достижении гегемонии США действуют в отличие от других имперских государств весьма творчески: под видом пропаганды демократических ценностей, морального наставничества осуществляется привязка к американской экономике. Даже ввод войск, размещение военных баз используется в качестве средства обеспечения экспансии, а не ее цели. Общеизвестно, что еще до конца Второй мировой войны Т. Рузвельт сформулировал стратагему обеспечения «решающего перевеса силы США в мире». Известный своими левыми взглядами профессор Гарвардского университета Н. Хомски утверждает, что для решения задачи, «как организовать мир таким образом, чтобы это устройство полностью отвечало национальным интересам США», идеологи американского гегемонизма ввели понятие «большое пространство». Это «большое пространство» должно было включать как минимум Западное полушарие, бывшую Британскую империю и Дальний Восток. Как максимум – Вселенную. Все эти проекты и планы имеют узкопрагматические цели – «служить интересам американской экономики».
В период Холодной войны главным противником США в реализации плана «большого пространства» был Советский Союз. Показательно, что Директива 20/1 СНБ США от 18 августа 1948 г., более известная как «план Даллеса», не только определяла стратегические цели по свержению Советской власти, но и содержала положения на случай возникновения «любой некоммунистической власти на части или всей русской территории». Важность поднятого вопроса требует большой цитаты из документа.
Итак, «следует со всей силой подчеркнуть, что независимо от идеологической основы любого такого некоммунистического режима и независимо от того, в какой мере он будет готов на словах воздавать хвалу демократии и либерализму, мы должны добиться осуществления наших целей…Другими словами, мы должны создавать автоматические гарантии, обеспечивающие, чтобы даже некоммунистический и номинально дружественный к нам режим:

а) не имел большой военной мощи;

б) в экономическом отношении сильно зависел от внешнего мира;

в) не имел серьезной власти над национальными меньшинствами;

г) не установил ничего похожего на железный занавес.

В случае если такой режим будет выражать враждебность к коммунистам и дружбу к нам, мы должны позаботиться, чтобы эти условия были навязаны не оскорбительным или унизительным способом. Но мы обязаны…навязать их для защиты наших интересов"

Важдра А. Путь зла. Запад: матрица глобальной гегемонии. – М., 2007. – С. 192 – 193.

План Даллеса. Директива 20/1 СНБ США от 18.08.1948. Цит. по Якунин В.И. Сулакшин С.С. Багдасарян В.Э. Новые технологии борьбы с российской государственностью. – М.: Научный эксперт, 2009. – С. 38

http://fondsk.ru/article.php?id=2698

----------


## MAX

> Давайте о хорошем, наш коллега Кен Даффи начал строить Т-50 1/72
> 
> http://www.arcforums.com/forums/air/...ic=204069&st=0


Ох, чувствую, что поспешил старик Даффи. Поспешил. :Wink:

----------


## Redav

> Вообще тема экспорта вооружений довольно интересная, но не в этой ветке. 
> Давайте не будем флудить, ...]


Вот и славно. Вы начали, вы и закончили  :Wink:

----------


## Griffon

Что-то с официальными фотками в камуфляже суховцы как-то "загуляли"))

----------


## flateric

> Показательно, что Директива 20/1 СНБ США от 18 августа 1948 г., более известная как «план Даллеса»


по-моему, все уже давно знают, что "план Даллеса" - миф
в отличии от директивы NSC 20/1, в которой нет вообще никаких совпадений с мифическим текстом
http://www.sakva.ru/Nick/DullPlan.html

----------


## flateric

> Что-то с официальными фотками в камуфляже суховцы как-то "загуляли"))


оф.лицо КБ Сухого цитирую неточно, но суть примерно такова: 
"Пиара пока достаточно, хватит пока"

----------


## alexvolf

> по-моему, все уже давно знают, что "план Даллеса" - миф
> в отличии от директивы NSC 20/1, в которой нет вообще никаких совпадений с мифическим текстом
> http://www.sakva.ru/Nick/DullPlan.html


 Уважаемый 
Посоветовал -бы Вам обратиться к первоисточнику и почитать,а не делать сноски на ???-сайты. Найдите книгу А.Даллес "Искусство разведки"  и А.Даллес  "Тайная капитуляция" М.,2002г.,А.Даллес "Асы шпионажа" М.,2004г. А вообще-то по этой теме существует масса литературы,в том числе и книга бывшего директора ЦРУ Р.Клайна "ЦРУ от Рузвельта до Рейгана".

----------


## flateric

> Уважаемый 
> Посоветовал -бы Вам обратиться к первоисточнику и почитать,а не делать сноски на ???-сайты.


Я читал Даллеса, спасибо. На приведенной мной ссылке как раз находится оригинальный текст директивы NSC 20/1, в т.ч. на который ссылаются авторы конспирологической теории. Какой уж первоисточник может быть первоисточнее. Дедушка не очень любил СССР, но такого бреда, как "доктрины Даллеса" не придумывал.

Давайте вернемся к обсуждению птички.

----------


## flateric

Уважаемый Вовчек! Ждать ли продолжения? А то серия первая давно была, а вторая обещала быть очень интересной! Я думаю, многие присоединяться к просьбе...
Начало производства ПАК ФА  ???

----------


## Pilot

смотрите завтра новости по ящику ;)

----------


## flateric

Сергей, а Вас берут?

----------


## Redav

> смотрите завтра новости по ящику ;)


Вы про то что на площадке ОАО "ОКБ Сухого" премьер-министр РФ Владимир Путин проведет в понедельник совещание по вопросам развития оборонно-промышленного комплекса и обеспечения Вооруженных сил современными образцами вооружения и военной техники?  :Cool:

----------


## Pilot

я в командировке был, когда надо было записываться :(

----------


## Антон

> смотрите завтра новости по ящику ;)


А что будет?

----------


## flateric

Нам, может быть, покажут, как Владимир Владимирович(с) смотрит на находящийся за кадром Т-50-0

----------


## Carrey

Похож камуфл или перекрашивать? 8)

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Похож! Если завершу Т-50, тоже придется импровизировать...

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

> Нам, может быть, покажут, как Владимир Владимирович(с) смотрит на находящийся за кадром Т-50-0


Смотрел на тренажер... в общем, 3% инфы...

----------


## flateric

ну как сказать...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Похож камуфл или перекрашивать? 8)


ИМХО, очень уж контрастно, а в остальном-гуд!

----------


## Myth

> Похож камуфл или перекрашивать? 8)


Похож. Но, вот конус наверное зря так покрашен, имхо. Он таки радиопрозрачным должен же быть, а верхний "клин" камуфляжа на него по моему заходит.

Кстати, а кто нибудь в курсе, почему на китайских сушках на конус наносят пару "эллипсов" другой краской?

----------


## flateric



----------


## flateric



----------


## Griffon

> оф.лицо КБ Сухого цитирую неточно, но суть примерно такова: 
> "Пиара пока достаточно, хватит пока"


Пиара-то достаточно, а вот фоток в хорошем разрешении мало!:)))
эх, и визит Путина не оправдал всех надежд... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Carrey

> 


 :Tongue:  Гы, фотка не совсем в тему. Это вот что, а не ПАК-ФА:

http://reviews.cnet.com/game-accesso...-30195957.html

Кстати, этот новостной ролик где-то можно скачать?

----------


## Carrey

> Похож. Но, вот конус наверное зря так покрашен, имхо. Он таки радиопрозрачным должен же быть, а верхний "клин" камуфляжа на него по моему заходит.


Ну, во-первых, у ПАК-ФА тоже конус покрашен. Во-вторых, конус покрашен не полностью, антенне есть где работать. В-третьих, кто сказал, что белый пигмент более радиопрозрачен, чем голубой? 8)




> Кстати, а кто нибудь в курсе, почему на китайских сушках на конус наносят пару "эллипсов" другой краской?


Кажись, для красоты. В китайском понимании, конечно. Сбоку похожи на щёки голубей, а снизу вообще непонятное уродство стрелкой.

Спасибо всем за отзывы!

Маленько приглушил контраст, довешал мелочёвку, докрасил, навесил подвески, задекалил, сдал заказ:



Все фоты hi-res тут: http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=3...5b639fcd61828b

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Интересная работа получилась!
Только вот стойки у такого самолета при посадке разойдутся или покрышки сорвет - фото 3 от левого края (придираюсь...)

----------


## Carrey

Поясняю: Стойки (а точнее - их штоки в цилиндрах) свободно болтаются, не закреплены, не под нагрузкой ходят вверх-вниз и немного проворачиваются вдоль оси (что Вы и наблюдаете). При нагрузке (установленная на стол модель) всё выравнивается. Трумпетер предлагает вставлять пружинки, я подумал и не стал, чтобы модель не сделала "козла" со стола, да и не факт, что от веса модели пружины полностью обожмутся. Поэтому просто зафиксировал штифтами, чтобы штоки из цилиндров не выпадали, и не стал приклеивать намертво, сохраняя тем самым рабочесть хода стоек шасси (можно продемонстрировать на модели). Покрышки не сорвёт, резина дубовая, еле-еле натянул. 8)

----------


## flateric

> Кстати, этот новостной ролик где-то можно скачать?


http://www.ntv.ru/novosti/187205/

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

> Поясняю:  Покрышки не сорвёт, резина дубовая, еле-еле натянул. 8)


Упс! Извиняюсь - это же Трамп - у меня все 1:1 :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

Господа, давайте с моделями в соответствующий форум.

----------


## Myth

> Ну, во-первых, у ПАК-ФА тоже конус покрашен. Во-вторых, конус покрашен не полностью, антенне есть где работать. В-третьих, кто сказал, что белый пигмент более радиопрозрачен, чем голубой? 8)


На Т-50-1 конус не радиопрозрачный, потому и покрашен так. Обычно, радиопрозрачные детали красят специальной краской в один цвет - серый, белый, зеленый - не важно. Глядя на такую модель я скорее подумаю о демонстрационном образце, на котором не установлена БРЛС. Да и подвеска странная, не привычная.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Фотки с сайта правительства РФ
Кстати насчет кабины симулятора говорят что на 90 процентов соответствует Т-50

----------


## Антоха

нашел несколько снимков дополнительно дающих представление о размерах машины

----------


## Redav

> Гы, фотка не совсем в тему. Это вот что, а не ПАК-ФА: ...


 :Biggrin:  Вообще-то в тему... Ни кто не говорил, что это орган управления от ПАК ФА.
Судя по всему фото сделано на каком то стенде... Ну типа  http://premier.gov.ru/media/2010/3/1...big_photo.jpeg
http://premier.gov.ru/media/2010/3/1...big_photo.jpeg
 :Cool:

----------


## Антон

> нашел несколько снимков дополнительно дающих представление о размерах машины


3 снимок в большем разрешении :Rolleyes:

----------


## airwolf

> нашел несколько снимков дополнительно дающих представление о размерах машины


Мне показалось или на второй карточке сопла отклонены вниз?!

----------


## Антон

> Мне показалось или на второй карточке сопла отклонены вниз?!


А что в этом странного? Двигатель 117С от рождения с Отклоняемым Вектором Тяги

----------


## Carrey

> Ни кто не говорил, что это орган управления от ПАК ФА.


Фотографии авиационных приборов и оборудования.

----------


## Redav

> Фотографии авиационных приборов и оборудования.


 :Eek:  первоисточник Начало производства ПАК ФА  ??? 
Цитирую Вас: "Гы, фотка не совсем в тему. Это вот что, а не ПАК-ФА"

В репортаже НЕ утверждалось, что фото есть орган управления ПАК ФА. Фотографии с сайта премьер-министра дают основание говорить, что НТВ фото сделало там же. Так в чем сыр-бор?

----------


## Carrey

Вы случаем не исторический заканчивали? Эдакое внимание к источникам и цитатам... Будьте проще - здесь все свои, во всех предполагайте добрые намерения, а не менторство и поучения, как в данном случае.

Я упомянул про "не ту" РУД исключительно для того, что-бы не вникающие в ньюансы монтажа новостных ТВ-сюжетов интернетчики не перетянули этот кадр с кугаровской ручкой куда-нибудь, а потом не вышел бы в продажу смоляной набор на кабину модели ПАК-ФА с этой неправильной ручкой; и во избежание дискуссий о различиях версий кабин самолёта с аргументацией по этому фото.

Фото "РУД коммерческого джойстика + рука на нём + кусок клавиатуры, мыши и монитора" - больше подходит для иллюстрации в любом геймерском журнале к любой околосимуляторной статье, в любой стране и на любом языке (ибо, не зная контекста, очевидно, что оно совершенно никакого отношения к ПАК-ФА не имеет, разве не так?), нежели в качестве элемента раскадровки, показывающей нам ранее не виданные элементы ПАК-ФА. В отличии от всех остальных кадров серии, любезно предоставленных flateric-ом.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

> - здесь все свои, во всех предполагайте добрые намерения, а не менторство и поучения


+1!!! Хорошее правило, и не только для данного уважаемого форума.
И поближе к Т-50! :Wink:

----------


## flateric

> Я упомянул про "не ту" РУД исключительно для того, что-бы не вникающие в ньюансы монтажа новостных ТВ-сюжетов интернетчики не перетянули этот кадр с кугаровской ручкой куда-нибудь, а потом не вышел бы в продажу смоляной набор на кабину модели ПАК-ФА с этой неправильной ручкой;


я благодарен за наблюдательность, так как сам - да и многие другие - не фанаты симов ни на секунду
описанная ситуация действительно могла возможность случиться, и проклинать тогда можно было бы только себя (я про смоляной набор)
показали так мало, что я решил скриншотить все, что могло иметь отношение к птичке. монитор и клава на заднем плане дают привязку к реальности, но их вполне могли потом обрезать, и все галдели бы потом, что у Т-50 РУД свинчен у Кугуара...миф, который никому не нужен нафиг)

----------


## Carrey

Кугаровские ручки - насколько помню - цельнотянутые от F-16, так что инсинуации вполне могли бы возникнуть. 8)

----------


## Антон

> Кугаровские ручки - насколько помню - цельнотянутые от F-16, так что инсинуации вполне могли бы возникнуть. 8)


Все правильно РУС и РУД на скриншоте это Хотас Когуар-копия РУС и РУД Ф16.На ПАК-ФА установлен такой РУС
Фотографии авиационных приборов и оборудования.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Все правильно РУС и РУД на скриншоте это Хотас Когуар-копия РУС и РУД Ф16.На ПАК-ФА установлен такой РУС
> Фотографии авиационных приборов и оборудования.


Дожили?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Индия получит обе версии российского истребителя пятого поколения
РИА «Новости»
11.03.2010, 13:03
Россия и Индия договорились в общих чертах о вкладе каждой из сторон в проект создания истребителя пятого поколения (на базе Т-50), сообщил председатель госконцерна Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) Ашок Наяк. «На сегодняшний день в общем определено разделение работ: композитные материалы, авионика и прочее могут стать объектом внимания HAL», — сказал он.
Индия и Россия договорились о совместной разработке и строительстве самолета пятого поколения, который совершил первый полет в январе этого года. Предполагается, что будут созданы две версии этой боевой машины — одноместная и двухместная.
«Теперь решено, что совместная работа будет вестись над обеими версиями самолета», — сказал Наяк, возглавивший корпорацию в апреле 2009 г. По его словам, на первом этапе стороны будут заниматься только одноместной версией самолета, а работы над двухместной начнутся позже. «Для индийских военно-воздушных сил будут выпускаться обе версии», — подчеркнул Наяк.
Глава госкорпорации сказал, что индийские ВВС уже сформулировали технические требования к своей одноместной версии и передали соответствующую документацию российским коллегам. «Индийские ВВС к настоящему времени обозначили технические требования к одноместной версии самолета. Они были переданы русским и приняты для индийской версии», — уточнил Наяк.
По его словам, российские и индийские инженеры будут работать над проектом истребителя в обеих странах и будет налажен полный обмен информацией.
Наяк не назвал стоимость проекта, уточнив лишь, что расходы распределены примерно поровну.

----------


## Myth

Хм... интересно было бы узнатьь ТТТ индийских ВВС...

----------


## An-Z

А вот и крашеный!
http://www.sukhoi.ru/forum/attachmen...6&d=1268940308
http://www.sukhoi.ru/forum/attachmen...5&d=1268940308

----------


## Carrey

Э-э-х, в рот мне ноги! Не угадал чуток по камуфлу! 8)))

----------


## Антон

носовая часть

----------


## MAX

Полный формат.

http://paralay.iboards.ru/download/f...0021&mode=view

----------


## FLOGGER

Каналы, вроде, не сильно S-образные.

----------


## MAX

В каналах перед двигателем стоит хитрое устройство. Экранирует излучение радаров и спрямляет поток.

----------


## Myth

Ракурс съемки еще учитывайте. Канал все же "хитрый". Понятное дело, что имеет ракурсы, когда лопатки в той или иной степени видны. 

На счет "хитрого устройства" перед двигателем - имхо, либо спрямлять поток, либо экранировать. Что бы делать и то и другое, надо в самом канале "радар-блокеры" ставить. По моему, на "единичке" ничего подобного пока еще нет и не предусматривается. Где нибудь на третьем-четвертом борте может что и появится.

----------


## MADMAX

Т-50 ПАК ФА и F-22A

----------


## AC

"Испытания перспективного авиационного комплекса фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА) проходят успешно. Уже выполнено шесть испытательных полетов истребителя пятого поколения.
Программа летных испытаний ПАК ФА идет в соответствии с графиком. Истребитель полностью подтверждает заявленные характеристики, а это означает, что каких-то серьезных доработок конструкции самолета не потребуется, сообщил "Интерфаксу" во вторник источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.
Впереди обширная программа летных испытаний, по результатам которой можно будет судить о реальных летно-технических и боевых возможностях истребителя пятого поколения. Проходить испытания будут в ЛИИ имени Громова (Жуковский, Московская область), в Государственном летно-испытательном центре Минобороны РФ (Ахтубинск, Астраханская область).
Этот истребитель эксперты называют ответом на американский F-22 Raptor, считавшийся единственным до этого момента самолетом пятого поколения и самым дорогим истребителем в мире. Его стоимость - 140 миллионов долларов.
Российский самолет управляется одним пилотом, может нести на себе 7,5 тонны боеприпасов. Его предельная скорость - 2600 километров в час, что на 100 километров больше, чем у F-22. Способен совершать длительные полёты с дозаправкой через каждые 3 часа 20 минут. Вооружен 30-миллиметровой пушкой, может нести 10 бомб, спрятанных внутри корпуса. Обладает улучшенной аэродинамикой.
Кроме этого, есть возможность установки двух пусковых балок снаружи, например, для крупных бомб. Среди других боевых качеств - возможность одновременной атаки высокоточным оружием нескольких воздушных целей и наземных объектов, высокая эффективность и безопасность полетов".
http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=351397

----------


## Pilot

РОССИЯ-ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЬ-ИСПЫТАНИЯ

  Испытания истребителя пятого поколения продолжатся в Жуковском в конце апреля - начале мая



Москва. 8 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Вместе первым летным образцом перспективного авиационного комплекса пятого поколения (ПАК ФА) в ЛИИ имени Громова (Жуковский, Московская область) из Комсомольска-на-Амуре военно-транспортным самолетом ВВС России Ан-124 "Руслан" доставлен комплексный наземный стенд, сообщает пресс-служба компании "Сухой".

"После сборки истребителя компания "Сухой" продолжит в конце апреля -начале мая летные испытания. На комплексном стенде будет осуществляться отработка систем и оборудования самолета", - говорится в сообщении пресс-службы холдинга, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН" в четверг.

По информации пресс-службы, в настоящее время успешно завершен первый этап испытаний, состоявший из шести полетов, в ходе которых была проведена оценка устойчивости и управляемости самолета, работы двигателя и основных систем и существенно расширен диапазон скоростей и высот испытаний истребителя.

"По сравнению с истребителями предыдущих поколений, ПАК ФА обладает рядом уникальных особенностей, сочетая в себе функции ударного самолета и истребителя. Самолет пятого поколения оснащен принципиально новым комплексом авионики, интегрирующим функцию "электронного пилота", и перспективной радиолокационной станцией с фазированной антенной решеткой. Это в значительной степени снижает нагрузку на летчика и позволяет концентрироваться на выполнении тактических задач", говорится в сообщении.

Бортовое оборудование нового самолета позволяет осуществлять обмен данными в режиме реального времени как с наземными системами управления, так и внутри авиационной группы. Применение композиционных материалов и инновационных технологий, аэродинамическая компоновка самолета, мероприятия по снижению заметности двигателя обеспечивают беспрецедентно низкий уровень радиолокационной, оптической и инфракрасной заметности. Это позволяет значительно повысить боевую эффективность в работе, как по воздушным, так и наземным целям, в любое время суток, в простых и сложных метеоусловиях.

"Программа ПАК ФА выводит российское авиастроение и смежные отрасли на качественно новый технологический уровень. Эти самолеты, наряду с модернизированными авиационными комплексами четвертого поколения будут определять потенциал российских ВВС в течение ближайших десятилетий", - говорится пресс-службы компании "Сухой".

Первый полет ПАК ФА состоялся 29 января этого года на аэродроме входящего в холдинг "Сухой" Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиационного производственного объединения им. Ю.А.Гагарина (КнААПО). Его пилотировал заслуженный летчик-испытатель Российской Федерации Сергей Богдан. Самолет провел в воздухе 47 минут.

----------


## MADMAX

ПАК ФА прибыл в Жуковский для прохождения испытаний

Российский перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА, Т-50) прибыл 8 апреля 2010 года на аэродром Летно-исследовательского института имени Громова в подмосковном Жуковском, говорится в пресс-релизе компании "Сухой". Самолет прибыл из Комсомольска-на-Амуре на военно-транспортном самолете ВВС России Ан-124 "Руслан". Как ожидается, в Жуковском будет продолжена летная программа испытаний ПАК ФА. 

Испытания самолета возобновятся после того, как специалисты "Сухого" полностью соберут его. Предположительно, полеты возобновятся в конце апреля - начале мая 2010 года. Помимо самолета в Жуковский прибыл комплексный наземный стенд, на котором будет проводиться проверка систем и оборудования российского перспективного истребителя пятого поколения. 

Первый полет Т-50 состоялся 29 января 2010 года на аэродроме Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиационного производственного объединения (КнААПО). К настоящему времени собраны уже три испытательных образца Т-50. В общей сложности ПАК ФА совершил шесть полетов, в ходе которых была осуществлена проверка устойчивости и управляемости самолета. 

Разработка ПАК ФА ведется с 1990-х годов. Самолет создан с применением технологии малозаметности. По официальным данным, Т-50 будет способен выполнять боевые задачи в любую погоду и время суток, а также будет отличаться сверхманевренностью. ПАК ФА сможет совершать взлет и посадку на взлетно-посадочных полосах длиной 300-400 метров. 

Предполагается, что Т-50 сможет развивать скорость до 2,6 тысячи километров в час и совершать перелеты на расстояние до 5,5 тысячи километров. Истребитель будет вооружен пушкой калибра 30 миллиметров. Кроме того, на истребителе, возможно, будут установлены десять точек подвески в закрытых бомбоотсеках, а также два дополнительных внешних пилона.

----------


## MAX

Уже собрали. Осталось кое-что расконсервировать.
Ждем презентации.

----------


## Антон

> Уже собрали. Осталось кое-что расконсервировать.
> Ждем презентации.


А что за презентация? Официальная для прессы?

----------


## MAX

Планировалась официальная для прессы в апреле. 
Все ждут, аперль еще не закончился. :Wink:

----------


## A.F.

Т-50 - впервые в подмосковном небе! Первый взлет в Жуковском состоялся сегодня, в 12.46
Подробнее тут: http://www.take-off.ru

----------


## Redav

> Т-50 - впервые в подмосковном небе!


А где фотографии?  :Redface:

----------


## A.F.

Терпение! все будет в свое время :) 
он только сел полчаса назад

----------


## A.F.

"Спрашивали? Отвечаем" (с) :)
Все фото - (с) Сергей Лысенко
http://www.take-off.ru/index.php/new...lii-29-04-2010

----------


## Carrey

Спасибо Вам и Сергею!

Если красавец Т-50 полетит "звёздочкой" над цифрами "65" на Параде - с моей стороны никаких возражений не будет. 8)

----------


## Flankerivo

Красота! Красота! Красота!  :Smile:

----------


## Sveto

Thank you Mr. Fomin  :Smile:

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Спасибо!
Thank you Andrey Fomin... Wait? What?  :Eek:  THE famous Andrey Fomin?!
OMG!  :Eek:

----------


## Serega

> Если красавец Т-50 полетит "звёздочкой" над цифрами "65" на Параде - с моей стороны никаких возражений не будет. 8)


 - нехай вместо этой показухи лучше его доводят до ума. А парад обойдется. Но за камуфл - респект!

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Вот спасибо! А сверху не засветился? Меня всё камуфл беспокоит.


Наслаждайтесь!  :Smile:

----------


## ZaSlon

Источник http://ablogin.ru/category/aviation/

----------


## [RUS] MK

В бомболюках щель изрядная.  :Smile:

----------


## Sr10

> В бомболюках щель изрядная.


Злые языки бают - они нарисованные ;)
А что он снизу так колхозно выглядит - желтый кусок на брюхе - это заводская грунтовка ?  Краски не хватило или так задумано ?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Злые языки бают - они нарисованные ;)
> А что он снизу так колхозно выглядит - желтый кусок на брюхе - это заводская грунтовка ?  Краски не хватило или так задумано ?


Минуту втыкал на фото, но желтого куска так и не приметил.  :Confused:  
Может Вы про те маленькие прямоугольники? Это или техничка, или радиопрозрачные элементы.

----------


## Nazar

> Злые языки бают - они нарисованные ;)


Конечно нарисованные, ровно как и весь самолет :Biggrin: 




> А что он снизу так колхозно выглядит - желтый кусок на брюхе - это заводская грунтовка ?  Краски не хватило или так задумано ?


Я вот может то-же дальтоник, но ничего желтого не усмотрел, а если Вы о центральном светлом пятне, так оно не желтое, а скорее светлобежевое, камуфляжа такая - трехцветная.

----------


## Sr10

> Я вот может то-же дальтоник, но ничего желтого не усмотрел, а если Вы о центральном светлом пятне, так оно не желтое, а скорее светлобежевое, камуфляжа такая - трехцветная.


Светлобежевое, да, признаю свою вину… упростил из-за высокой контрастности.
 Значит, так задумано.
Оригинально. Обычно раньше верх красили “под подстилающую поверхность”, а низ – под цвет неба, что на мой взгляд логично.
А здесь наоборот.

----------


## AndyK

Что наоборот? Он камуфилрован "вокруг" (и сверху, и снизу) в три оттенка серого - светлосерый (почти белый), серо-голубой, темный серо-голубой.

----------


## Sr10

> Что наоборот? Он камуфилрован "вокруг" (и сверху, и снизу) в три оттенка серого - светлосерый (почти белый), серо-голубой, темный серо-голубой.


Вот на этом фото - http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...6&d=1272885101
в середине планера здоровенное пятно ломаной формы - оно серое ? 
 Мне оно видится песочным. Небо такого цвета лично наблюдал только над металлургическим заводом.

----------


## Nazar

> Вот на этом фото - http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...6&d=1272885101
> в середине планера здоровенное пятно ломаной формы - оно серое ? 
>  Мне оно видится песочным. Небо такого цвета лично наблюдал только над металлургическим заводом.


Да светлосерое оно, ближе к бежевому.
В голубой ( под цвет неба ) уже и не красят давно, ни мы, ни американцы, ни англичане и так далее. Да и не призван этот камуфляж с поверхностью, или небом сливаться. Ну не с зениток же его, при визуальном контакте расстреливать будут, а вот дезориентировать летчика-противника, относительно положения самолета, вполне возможно. Где-то в инете статья валялась, о влиянии схем камуфляжа, в том числе контрастных-ломанных, на зрительное восприятие летчика.

----------


## AndyK

> Вот на этом фото - http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...6&d=1272885101
> в середине планера здоровенное пятно ломаной формы - оно серое ? 
>  Мне оно видится песочным. Небо такого цвета лично наблюдал только над металлургическим заводом.


Светлосерое, такого же оттенка как и пятно сверху. 
Смотрим на фото 
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...5&d=1272885101
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...7&d=1272885101

----------


## [RUS] MK

Еще немцы придумали. Не дураки наверно были.  :Smile: 





http://hobby-plus.narod.ru/kriegsmar..._camo_main.htm

----------


## Sr10

> Еще немцы придумали. Не дураки наверно были.


Ну как-бы по результатам двух Мировых войн в сильно умные их записывать рановато ;) 
Да и корабли это - применялось исключительно для искажения силуэта и размера при визуальном контакте - дабы противник с биноклем поломал голову - фрегат перед ним или линкор. Сейчас уже не актуально и давно не используется.
Кстати насчет немцев  - в  авиации они еще спираль на кок придумали - якобы ее вращение должно парализовать бортстрелков противника. Но наверное янки оказались чересчур тупыми для столь хитроумной штуки -  и плотность огня не снижали ;) Вообще в аховой ситуации, когда противопоставить противнику нечего, появляются такие легко реализуемые неординарные вещи - типа танков из трактора и кровельного железа или нового типа камуфляжа. 
 Насчет пятна - да, на фотке сбоку если приглядеться вроде светло-серое на пузе под крылом просматривается...

----------


## Sr10

PS
...там солнце низкосидящее ему брюхо подсвечивало - на фотке с параллельной ветки хорошо видно
http://photo.strizhi.info/d/205855-4/__________+2.jpg
Так что ложная тревога, оптический обман зрения. Был неправ, фак покрашен полностью. "К пуговицам претензий нет' ;)

----------


## Nazar

> Ну как-бы по результатам двух Мировых войн в сильно умные их записывать рановато ;)


А степень ума и уровень промышленности, оценивается исключительно по результатам?




> Да и корабли это - применялось исключительно для искажения силуэта и размера при визуальном контакте - дабы противник с биноклем поломал голову - фрегат перед ним или линкор.


Немцы трехцветный ломанный камуфляж уже в Испании применяли и до конца Второй Мировой, как на кораблях, так и на самолетах и всей остальной технике.




> Сейчас уже не актуально и давно не используется.


Кто Вам такую чушь сказал, что такой камуфляж не актуален и не используется? :Confused:

----------


## Serega

Если уж на то пошло - то ф-22 выглядит поколхознее. вид пакфы намного более элегантен, и это отмечют все, даже амеры на своих форумах. А покрашен он как надо - все с ним нормуль.

----------


## Sr10

> А степень ума и уровень промышленности, оценивается исключительно по результатам?
> 
> 
> 
> Немцы трехцветный ломанный камуфляж уже в Испании применяли и до конца Второй Мировой, как на кораблях, так и на самолетах и всей остальной технике.
> 
> 
> 
> Кто Вам такую чушь сказал, что такой камуфляж не актуален и не используется?


Ну результат – это в общем-то мерило любого процесса ;)

Хм… кригсмарине, люфтваффе и до кучи вермахт с Испании и до капитуляции применяли ломаный  камуфляж на всей технике ?  
Вы не ошибаетесь ?
 Флот применял, да, никто с этим не спорит, и не только немецкий – американцы так-же использовали аналогичный, по уже названной причине . После окончания войны – так красить перестали. Люфтваффе – отчасти да, были исключения из правил – например ломаный зеленый в JG51 и 54 .
Вермахт ломаный камуфляж на технике не применял.  

Кто сказал чушь ? ... 
А что, кто-то обязательно должен сказать ?  Иначе никак ?
Ну что у нас там после Второй мировой было из более-менее крупных заварушек?  
Корея – смотрим на окраски самолетов и вертолетов обеих сторон как в иностранной, так и отечественной литературе – не вижу ломаного камуфляжа. Дальше - Въетнам, Ближний Восток, Индостан, Афган, Фолкленды … не вижу. 
Затем надирание ушей Штатами всяким там разным ;) – Ирак, Югославия, Афган, снова Ирак  - со стороны надирающих в основном Shadow-Shading в разной степени малозаметности, со стороны потерпевших – по-разному, но ломаного не заметил. 
Можно конечно залезть во всякие мелкие терки в Африке и Южной Америке  - но нужно-ли ?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Да и корабли это - применялось исключительно для искажения силуэта и размера при визуальном контакте - дабы противник с биноклем поломал голову - фрегат перед ним или линкор. Сейчас уже не актуально и давно не используется.


В БВБ, да при перегрузках и так хрен поймешь, что там куда летит. А уж с таким камуфлом и подавно. Так что не понимаю, чем он Вам так не угодил.  :Smile:

----------


## Redav

> ... Так что не понимаю, чем он Вам так не угодил.


не амерский, вот и не угодил Sr10-у :Biggrin:

----------


## Sr10

> В БВБ, да при перегрузках и так хрен поймешь, что там куда летит. А уж с таким камуфлом и подавно. Так что не понимаю, чем он Вам так не угодил.


Как-же в ближнем маневренном умудрялись сбивать самолеты, если летчик при перегрузках вообще не способен понять, что куда летит ? ;)  
Правда было это уже давно – последние “серьезные” бои в пределах визуальной видимости имели место над Фолклендами – но англичане вполне справлялись. Все-же в кабинах сидят весьма здоровые парни в ППК, и ЭДС следит, что-бы пилот не увлекался и не вырубился-бы в самый интересный момент. Так что все нормуль…
С таким камуфлом возможно только теоретически затруднить визуальное опознание конкретного типа ЛА, но не поменять направление его движения или пространственную ориентацию. Но кому оно нужно – ответчик молчит – значит чужой. Наземная команда потом обломки разберет и выяснит, кого завалили ;)
 Я не говорил, что мне камуфляж этот чем-то так не угодил, покрасили и покрасили, все поприличнее чем в голом металле летать. Демонстратор все-таки, должон соответствовать. А о вкусах спорить – дело неблагодарное.

----------


## Carrey

> Вермахт ломаный камуфляж на технике не применял.



© Tarnanstriche_des_deutschen_Heeres_1914_bis_heute.  pdf



© общедоступная сеть Интернет

----------


## Nazar

> Ну результат – это в общем-то мерило любого процесса


Видимо в Римской Империи, России, СССР и так далее, то-же одни идиоты были, результат то неутешительн




> Хм… кригсмарине, люфтваффе и до кучи вермахт с Испании и до капитуляции применяли ломаный  камуфляж на всей технике ?  
> Вы не ошибаетесь ?


Нет не ошибаюсь. Естественно не на всей. Кстати, а что Вы одни истребительные эскадрилии  берете?




> Вермахт ломаный камуфляж на технике не применял.


Не массово, но применял. Выше Вам уже показали

Ничего что бронепоезд за строем в ломанном камуфляже?


Ну а по авиации, схемы камуфляжа менялись и постоянно совершенствовались. Вы это с таким знанием дела говорите, а ничего что это была стандартная схема палубных Фантомов, в течении нескольких лет?


Вигген напомнить? Стандартная для него схема была 

Да и сейчас, многие красят и в ломаный камуфляж и в цифровай, то-же наверное драки необразованные. В Агане кстати несколько Проулеров в таком камуфле летало. Про Агрессоров вообще промолчу лучше.
Пустой какой-то спор.

----------


## Carrey

Подитоживая - голосую за утверждение варианта камуфляжа и ОЗ на Т-50-1 как лучших в качестве образца для всей вновь окрашиваемой боевой авиации России.

----------


## MAX

Единственное, что бы добавил в камуфляж Т-50, так это черный контур кабины снизу. Очень это дело дезорентирует. :Wink:

----------


## Sr10

> Нет не ошибаюсь. Естественно не на всей. Кстати, а что Вы одни истребительные эскадрилии  берете?


Что вспомнил с ходу, то и назвал. Вообще не задавался целью полный список вариантов камуфляжа люфтваффе поднимать, в этой-то ветке.
Важно, что он не был преобладающим, по причине того, что не имел преимуществ перед другими типами. А немцы их много перепробовали – педантичный народ.




> Не массово, но применял. Выше Вам уже показали


Что показали выше ? Самокрас эсэсовский 1945г – от бедности и избытка фантазии. Я уже говорил о такой ситуации еще выше по течению.




> Ничего что бронепоезд за строем в ломанном камуфляже?


Бронепоезд не в ломаном, Sd.250 – так-же. Обычный стандартный двухцветный. Хоть фотки и поганые, но со зрением у меня все в порядке ;)




> Ну а по авиации, схемы камуфляжа менялись и постоянно совершенствовались. Вы это с таким знанием дела говорите, а ничего что это была стандартная схема палубных Фантомов, в течении нескольких лет?
> Вигген напомнить? Стандартная для него схема была


Верно, схемы камуфляжа постоянно совершенствовались – что Фантомы полетали недолго в таком  камуфле с прямыми линиями перехода (он, кстати, не объемно-деформирующий, но да ладно… ) - что показывает ?  Только то, что схема оказалась не ахти.  И в боевых действиях впоследствии не применялась.  Вигген я помню… шведы конечно, имеют настолько богатый опыт воздушных войн, что их авторитет в этой области непререкаем ;) 




> Пустой какой-то спор.


А вот тут я с Вами полностью согласен.

----------


## Sr10

> Единственное, что бы добавил в камуфляж Т-50, так это черный контур кабины снизу. Очень это дело дезорентирует.


Только сначала у Ферриса разрешение спросите. А то притянут за плагиат... А вообще "идея оказалась плохой" и опасной в первую очередь для своих по американскому опыту.

----------


## MAX

Опасная - в мирное время. Но очень эффективная.
Интересно, а вот липчане платят роялти за использование нарисованных кабин, или нет? :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> Бронепоезд не в ломаном, Sd.250 – так-же. Обычный стандартный двухцветный. Хоть фотки и поганые, но со зрением у меня все в порядке ;)


а Вы что вообще под ломаным камуфляжем понимаете?

----------


## Sr10

> а Вы что вообще под ломаным камуфляжем понимаете?


Согласен, надо определится с терминологией. Поскольку международных стандартов в этой области не существует, то…
  Камуфляж из нескольких цветов, поля которых четко ограничены прямыми линиями с явно выраженными углами, имхо, можно назвать “ломаным”. 
Он имеет не одну разновидность, как (естественно) по цветам полей, так и по контрасту.  С чего, собственно и пошла дискуссия -  уважаемый [RUS] MK привел фото высококонтрастного (т.наз.”объемно-деформирующего”) камуфляжа, применявшегося на кораблях в период 1-2 Мировых войн как аналог камуфляжа борта 51.  
  Но что было хорошо на море в “дорадарную” эпоху, то бесполезно в современном небе – сугубое имхо, опять-же.  Подкрепленное тем, что мне такие схемы, во всяком случае применявшиеся или применяемые централизованно и в боевых действиях, неизвестны.
  Что касается низкоконтрастных схем ломаного камуфляжа, то они не сильно способствуют искажению форм предмета  – тот-же Вигген в приведенной Вами схеме сверху (кстати, снизу он окрашен небесно-голубым однотонно) не особенно потерял в форме, во всяком случае на мой взгляд – определяется легко.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Согласен, надо определится с терминологией. Поскольку международных стандартов в этой области не существует, то…
>   Камуфляж из нескольких цветов, поля которых четко ограничены прямыми линиями с явно выраженными углами, имхо, можно назвать “ломаным”.


Согласен, тут все несколько размыто. Но, с другой стороны, можете ли Вы назвать такой камуфляж ломаным?



Полеты су-27




> Но что было хорошо на море в “дорадарную” эпоху, то бесполезно в современном небе – сугубое имхо, опять-же.


Ну тут есть ряд моментов. Для радара, конечно, особой разницы нет. Хоть ломаный, хоть округлый, хоть однотонный. Если радиопоглащающее напыление не применяется, разумеется.

Но давайте посмотрим с другой стороны. Все ведь зависит от подстилающей поверхности. Вот тут, к примеру, вполне хорошая маскировка получается. Если мысленно додумать удаленность объекта и его высокую скорость.



Но, если смотреть с позиции радаров, то любой камуфляж, по сути своей, бесполезен. Тут уже все сводится к простому вопросу - красить или не красить.  :Smile: 


А вообще хорошо бы, чтобы уважаемый *Nazar* создал тему "Камуфляж" и перенес туда все посты не по теме, дабы не засорять ветку о ПАК ФА. Тема все же интересная и часто освещается на форуме в разных темах.

----------


## Carrey

Не проще ли классифицировать "ломаность" камуфла по способу его выполнения? 

Ломанный (механистический) - задутый по вырезанным по линейке трафаретам.

Плавный (органический) - свободно задутый/накрашенный от руки.

Первый лучше подходит для [сокрытия/на фоне] творения рук человеческих - промышленные объекты и т.д. - человеку конструировать что-либо проще из геометрических примитивов. Прямиком отсюда "городские" камуфляжи ("берлинская бригада" НАТО, Леопард 2 PSO и т.п.).

Второй - природные формы, обтекаемость, фрактальность. "Амёбы" на Ми-24, разводы на С-300 и проч.

Ломаный камуфл отлично скроет технический объект на индустриальном и высокоразвитом аграрном фоне на горизонтальной плоскости (см. города и дачные участки на гугльмапе), особенно учитывая современную разрешающую способность оптики (рисунок камуфла масштабно и упрощённо копирует подстилающую поверхность и глаз оператора обманывается).

Плавный камуфл отлично скроет технический объект на фоне природы на вертикальной плоскости наблюдения (при виде сверху рисунок камуфла объекта роли не играет из-за масштаба объекта, зато важен его цвет и неконтрастность рельефа/тени).

----------


## Sr10

> Согласен, тут все несколько размыто. Но, с другой стороны, можете ли Вы назвать такой камуфляж ломаным?


В общем он ломаный на 95%, но есть участки с элементами обычного контрастного. Попытка создать что-то среднее под техноген и природу одновременно ?  Но скорее просто окрасили под вкус их начальника.




> Ну тут есть ряд моментов. Для радара, конечно, особой разницы нет. Хоть ломаный, хоть округлый, хоть однотонный. Если радиопоглащающее напыление не применяется, разумеется.
> Но давайте посмотрим с другой стороны. Все ведь зависит от подстилающей поверхности. Вот тут, к примеру, вполне хорошая маскировка получается. Если мысленно додумать удаленность объекта и его высокую скорость.
> Но, если смотреть с позиции радаров, то любой камуфляж, по сути своей, бесполезен. Тут уже все сводится к простому вопросу - красить или не красить.


В современном воздушном бою, камуфляж, имхо, особой роли не играет. Даже если брать последние воздушные бои – Фолкленды, когда фактически противники последний раз могли видеть друг-друга, то и там (судя по описанию в серьезной литературе) любой огневой контакт шел только с использованием РЛС. 
Воздушные операции США  90-х-2000-х больше похожи на расстрел с дальней дистанции противоположной стороны (“охота на индеек’)… с другой стороны они не виноваты, что у них подавляющее технологическое преимущество… Нам-бы такие проблемы и было-бы счастье ;)
Но красить все-же  надо. В тех-же Штатах уже довольно давно применяют серый Shadow-Shading в разных вариациях. С точки зрения ценителей камуфла это немного скучно, спору нет, но с точки зрения эффективности – вроде как хорошо. Схема максимально приближает окрас самолета к средне-серому размытому пятну, наименее заметному глазу на фоне любой поверхности. 
Вот Вы приводите фото сверху  серо-белого ломаного над снежным лесом – спору нет, под подстилающую подходит хорошо. Реклама, да. 
Но вот выскочил он через минуту над замерзшим заливом – картина поменяется. Попробуйте просто фон на этой фотке сменить в графредакторе.  А у нас тут и лето бывает … и осень с весной. Янки через все это прошли – вспомните их камуфляжи 60-80-х “под Въетнам, под Европу…”  И пришли к тому, к чему пришли.
 Теоретически давно гадают – если у F22 в обозримом будущем вдруг появится соперник – как будет протекать бой между ними ?   Те, кто могут организовать такое в реале,  насколько я знаю, скромно помалкивают – F22  против F15,16,18 – это пожалуйста, это сколько угодно (100-я условная победа Раптора, 200-я …).  Но  пока единственные представители 5-го поколения летают практически в том-же Shadow-Shading, что и предшественники .

----------


## timsz

Вообще камуфляж дело хитрое. Просто так сказать, что размытый будет скрывать на фоне природы, а ломаный - на фоне зданий, это самоуверенно несколько, если за этими словами не лежат исследования с большим количеством экспериментов.

Также камуфляж не должен никого скрывать, он должен затруднять опознание и определение пространственного положения. И понятно дело, он не должен это делать на расстояниях с которых делаются фото, которые обсуждаются. Если есть фотографии Т-50 километров с двух, то можно обсудить.

----------


## A.F.

*T-50 выполнил второй полет в Жуковском * 
В пятницу, 14 мая 2010 г., первый летный экземпляр истребителя пятого поколения ПАК ФА (Т50-1) выполнил свой второй полет с аэродрома ЛИИ им. М.М. Громова в помосковном Жуковском. Полет продолжался 1 час 10 минут и прошел без замечаний, все системы самолета работали нормально. Пилотировал машину летчик-испытатель ОАО "ОКБ Сухого" заслуженный летчик-испытатель России Сергей Богдан.

подробнее и некоторые фотки (погодка правда не особо радовала :( ) можно найти тут: http://www.take-off.ru/index.php/new...-50-14-05-2010

----------


## AC

> *T-50 выполнил второй полет в Жуковском * 
> В пятницу, 14 мая 2010 г., первый летный экземпляр истребителя пятого поколения ПАК ФА (Т50-1) выполнил свой второй полет с аэродрома ЛИИ им. М.М. Громова в помосковном Жуковском. Полет продолжался 1 час 10 минут и прошел без замечаний, все системы самолета работали нормально. Пилотировал машину летчик-испытатель ОАО "ОКБ Сухого" заслуженный летчик-испытатель России Сергей Богдан.
> 
> подробнее и некоторые фотки (погодка правда не особо радовала :( ) можно найти тут: http://www.take-off.ru/index.php/new...-50-14-05-2010


Еще фото от 14 мая:
http://russianplanes.net/ID20386
http://russianplanes.net/ID20263
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=29394&size=large
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=29305&size=large

----------


## Pilot

Ну что за страна? Опять в инете находят видео заграничные товарищи, а нам как всегда фигу :(
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...Z4KJCpOU&gl=US

----------


## Redav

> Ну что за страна? Опять в инете находят видео заграничные товарищи, а нам как всегда фигу :(


Причём тут страна, это о всех нас "заботятся" пресс-службы ...  :Rolleyes: 
Как его скачать? Попробовал с помощью videosaver.ru ... не получается  :Mad:

----------


## CINN

> Как его скачать? Попробовал с помощью videosaver.ru ... не получается


Поищите файл в папке временных файлов интернета, если у Вас не включена опция очистки этой папки, то там можно найти это видео.
В случае, если файл не имеет связи с приложением- переименуйте его и сделайте расширение *.flv.

----------


## Carrey

Фигу, страна, пресс-службы, временные файлы... Смешно!

http://narod.ru/disk/20951471000/Rus...light.mp4.html

----------


## ALI

> Фигу, страна, пресс-службы, временные файлы... Смешно!
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/20951471000/Rus...light.mp4.html


Сенкс за сцылку на видео! :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

На ПАК ФА установили катапультное кресло пятого поколения
Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА), проходящий летные испытания в подмосковном Жуковском, оснащен новым катапультным креслом. Об этом сообщил генеральный директор и главный конструктор НПП "Звезда" Сергей Поздняков, передает в воскресенье "Интерфакс". 
По его словам, испытания нового кресла пятого поколения, которое по ряду параметров превосходит предыдущие кресла, стоящие на самолетах ВВС России, ведутся параллельно с испытаниями самолета. При этом они проходят на наземной ракетной дорожке из-за отсутствия в России самолетов-лабораторий. 

Поздняков рассказал, что раньше в России было несколько самолетов, специально оборудованных второй кабиной, в которую устанавливали для проведения испытаний кресло с манекеном.* Сейчас ни одной такой летающей лаборатории в стране не осталось*, поэтому отработка идет на полигоне в Фаустово в Московской области. Кроме того, раньше при испытаниях рядом с самолетом-лабораторией летел самолет, который снимал все этапы от выхода кресла из кабины до момента посадки. Сейчас вдоль ракетной дорожки на полигоне установлены видеокамеры, с помощью которых ведется запись испытаний. Это более сложный способ оценки работы кресла, отметил главный конструктор. 

По словам Позднякова, завершить испытания катапультного кресла нового поколения планируется в 2010 году. Снаряжение, кислородная система, система жизнеобеспечения на ПАК ФА также будут новыми. Их разработка и испытания также завершатся в этом году, добавил конструктор.

----------


## FLOGGER

"Сейчас ни одной такой летающей лаборатории в стране не осталось"-господи, что творится в храме божьем! У всех, видимо, ресурс вышел, списали.

----------


## A.F.

> На ПАК ФА *установили* катапультное кресло пятого поколения
> Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА), проходящий летные испытания в подмосковном Жуковском, *оснащен* новым катапультным креслом.


С трудом, однако, верится, что первый летный экземпляр принципиально нового самолета УЖЕ оснащен ЕЩЕ не прошедшим испытания новым катапультным креслом.
ИМХО правильнее было бы написать:
На ПАК ФА установ*ЯТ* катапультное кресло пятого поколения
Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА), проходящий летные испытания в подмосковном Жуковском, *БУДЕТ* оснащен новым катапультным креслом.
Наверное, все-таки, журналист, немного недопонял руководителя знаменитой алексеевско-северинской фирмы

----------


## Redav

> С трудом, однако, верится, что первый летный экземпляр принципиально нового самолета УЖЕ оснащен ЕЩЕ не прошедшим испытания новым катапультным креслом.
> ИМХО правильнее было бы написать:
> ...


Как же иначе. Самолет пятого поколения значит на нем 




> На ПАК ФА установили *катапультное кресло пятого поколения*
> Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА), проходящий летные испытания в подмосковном Жуковском, оснащен новым катапультным креслом. Об этом сообщил генеральный директор и главный конструктор НПП "Звезда" Сергей Поздняков, передает в воскресенье "Интерфакс". 
> По его словам, *испытания нового кресла пятого поколения*, которое по ряду параметров превосходит предыдущие кресла, стоящие на самолетах ВВС России, ...


У него двигатель пятого поколения, колеса пятого поколения и пушка пятого поколения... Журналисты уже нашли вертолет пятого поколения. http://lenta.ru/news/2010/05/12/helicopter/ Если так дальше дело пойдет, то объявятся танки и БТРы пятого поколения, автомат Калашникова пятого поколения  :Biggrin: 

А испытания это такая сущая мелочь.  :Biggrin:  Главное заинтриговать, завлечь читателя и навешать ему "лапши" ... пятого поколения.

----------


## ZaSlon

На форуме http://paralay.iboards.ru/viewtopic....d=a&start=1620 выкладываются новые фотки в большом разрешении  :Wink:

----------


## Sr10

> Наверное, все-таки, журналист, немного недопонял руководителя знаменитой алексеевско-северинской фирмы


 Не скажу, кто там что недопонял, но когда пыль улеглась,  имхо,  просматривается что-то типа 1.44.
Или точнее сказать - вариация Су-27 в новом планере.
ЭПР его величина неизвестная, но куча лючков и масса непаралельностей основным кромкам оптимизма не вселяют.
Движков нового поколения нет пока даже в проекте. 
РЛС существует только в виде демонстрационного выставочного образца.
Вооружения этот образец нести явно не может и вообще непонятно что там с отсеками (С37 для чего-то гоняют) . Заявленная нагрузка 7т против 5т у F35 как-то не впечатляет .
Про работоспособность сопряженных систем боевого управления ничего не понятно, пока этих машин в штатной конфигурации не будет хотя-бы на одно подразделение. А до той поры вякать про 5-е поколение вообще рановато.
 И главное – стоимость (если все вышепоименованное у него когда-нибудь будет) …
Кресло в данным обстоятельствах – вещь второстепенная…  ;)
  Возникает вопрос – зачем оно сейчас ?  Демонстратор ? Но конкурента у него нет, а тот-же YF22 (со штатными движками и частью оборудования)  взлетел в свое время именно для сравнения с YF23.

----------


## PPV

> Не скажу, кто там что недопонял, но когда пыль улеглась,  имхо,  просматривается что-то типа 1.44.
> ...  Возникает вопрос – зачем оно сейчас ?  Демонстратор ? Но конкурента у него нет, а тот-же YF22 (со штатными движками и частью оборудования)  взлетел в свое время именно для сравнения с YF23.


После прочтения в n-ный раз постов подобного рода возникает вопрос: неужели, в англоязычной части И-нета тоже  появляются подобные сообщения, например, при обсуждении F-22?

----------


## Sr10

> После прочтения в n-ный раз постов подобного рода возникает вопрос: неужели, в англоязычной части И-нета тоже  появляются подобные сообщения, например, при обсуждении F-22?


Постов какого рода ?
(Англоязычная часть Инета ;))  Это мне напоминает старый анекдот про новость в "Таймс" - "Туман над Ла-Маншем. Континент изолирован")
Представьте себе, появляются. 
Более того, Вы не поверите, но вопрос "зачем нам F-22" недавно подняли в администрации президента США - и закупки его прекратили до полного прояснения этого вопроса.

----------


## Антон

T-50 Pak Fak - любительская съёмка:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G34vC1F9RtY

----------


## ZIGZAG

> T-50 Pak Fak - любительская съёмка:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G34vC1F9RtY


Это получается первая любительская съемка в сети!!!??Спасибо Антон!))
да,сразу видно всепогодный истребитель)))

----------


## AC

НовинкО, однако!
http://take-off.ru/component/content/article/45/481
 :Smile:

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> НовинкО, однако!
> http://take-off.ru/component/content/article/45/481


 :Eek: 
I want some!  :Smile:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> НовинкО, однако!
> http://take-off.ru/component/content/article/45/481


"Приложение к журналу"? К какому выпуску?? Где купить??  :Eek:

----------


## AC

> "Приложение к журналу"? К какому выпуску?? Где купить??



Так спросите у них самих -- по телефону или по мылу:
http://take-off.ru/izdatel
info@take-off.ru
 :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

А чего спрашивать-то? здесь есть A.F. он автор ;) Думаю появится в конфе и напишет

----------


## A.F.

Вот тут есть списочек некоторых точек в Москве (не всех), где можно купить журнал, звездочкой и красной цифирькой 5 выделены те, куда уже успели отдать "Пятое поколение". Ну и в редакции есть разумеется. Можем послать и почтой.

----------


## AC

"Серийная закупка перспективного авиационного комплекса фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА, Т-50) для ВВС России начнется в 2016 году, заявил первый заместитель министра обороны России Владимир Поповкин в интервью "Российской газете". По его словам, российский истребитель пятого поколения будет приобретаться вместе с полной номенклатурой вооружений и наземным технологическим оборудованием. Какую сумму планирует потратить Минобороны на покупку Т-50, Поповкин не уточнил, однако отметил, что потребность ВВС в таких самолетах оценивается в 50-100 единиц. 
По словам Поповкина, в настоящее время испытания проходит один летный образец Т-50. До конца года к летному процессу присоединится еще один аппарат. В 2011-2012 году планируется завершить испытания планера ПАК ФА, а в 2013-м Министерство обороны России заключит с "Сухим" контракт на поставку десяти самолетов для испытания вооружений. Первый этап испытаний перспективного истребителя будет завершен до конца 2013 года...". 
http://lenta.ru/news/2010/07/12/popovkin/

----------


## Mad_cat

Так понимаю, что сейчас речь идет о 2 строевых полках + машинах для липецкого центра+установочная партия для атхубы :Rolleyes:

----------


## Orksss

> в 50-100 единиц.


Вообще не густо для основного тактического самолета.

----------


## Полешук

> Вообще не густо для основного тактического самолета.


Хоть бы это сделали (правда двухкратная разбежка несколько уменьшает доверие). :Smile:

----------


## Полешук

> ВВС России планируют закупить 60 самолетов пятого поколения
> 12:55 13/07/2010
> 
> МОСКВА, 13 июл - РИА Новости. Более 60 самолетов пятого поколения поступят в ВВС РФ начиная с 2015-2016 годов, сообщил во вторник главком ВВС России генерал-полковник Александр Зелин.
> 
> "Мы в 2013 году должны получить предварительное заключение, которое позволит нам начать закупку самолета пятого поколения. С 2015-2016 годов он начнет поступать в ВВС. Предварительно это будет более 60 аппаратов", - сказал Зелин.


http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...254264718.html
Опять "более 60"...




> Первая партия Т-50 может поступить в ВВС с "неродным" двигателем


http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...254270790.html

----------


## Paf

A.F.
Странно, но на Домодедовской книги нет, продавщица и про "Взлёт" не слышала.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Хоть бы это сделали (правда двухкратная разбежка несколько уменьшает доверие).


Это потому, что они еще не знают, сколько удастся уволочь, а сколько останется на самолет.

----------


## маска

> Это потому, что они еще не знают, сколько удастся уволочь, а сколько останется на самолет.


Как писал один человек (к Т-50 это не имеет отношения,конечно же  :Smile: ) :
"Была недавно у нас одна НИОКР. Согласовали тему на самом верху, большущие деньжища выделить обещали, миллиарды. Но сразу предупредили, открытым текстом, вам, в лучшем случае, не более десяти процентов на все работы достанутся. Остальные деньги не ваши."

----------


## AC

*Первые десять самолетов пятого поколения будут закуплены в период с 2013 по 2015 годы*, а с 2016 года Минобороны закупит еще 60 таких истребителей, сообщил замглавы Минобороны России Владимир Поповкин.
«Госпрограмма предусматривает закупку самолетов пятого поколения (ПАК-ФА)», – сказал Поповкин.
По его словам, к 2015 году будет закуплена установочная партия этих самолетов, которые будут направлены в войска для освоения. «Первые самолеты будут закуплены с 2013 года», – отметил замминистра.
«А с 2016 года мы начнем закупать этот самолет серийно, и в рамках госпрограммы будет закуплена партия из 60 штук», – сказал Поповкин.  РИА «Новости» 
http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2010..._1522402.shtml

----------


## alekom

Во! В следующем году все, в полете, ПАК ФА увидят...
http://news.mail.ru/economics/4139218/

----------


## FLOGGER

Не понял я только одного из этого сообщения: так у него 7,5 тонн нагрузка или 10?

----------


## FLOGGER

> *Первые десять самолетов пятого поколения будут закуплены в период с 2013 по 2015 годы*, а с 2016 года Минобороны закупит еще 60 таких истребителей, сообщил замглавы Минобороны России Владимир Поповкин.
> «Госпрограмма предусматривает закупку самолетов пятого поколения (ПАК-ФА)», – сказал Поповкин.
> По его словам, к 2015 году будет закуплена установочная партия этих самолетов, которые будут направлены в войска для освоения. «Первые самолеты будут закуплены с 2013 года», – отметил замминистра.
> «А с 2016 года мы начнем закупать этот самолет серийно, и в рамках госпрограммы будет закуплена партия из 60 штук», – сказал Поповкин.  РИА «Новости» 
> http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2010..._1522402.shtml


Как говорится, поживем-увидим. Обещаний разных мы уже слышали много и про ЯК-130, и про СУ-34, и про SSJ.

----------


## Sr10

> Не понял я только одного из этого сообщения: так у него 7,5 тонн нагрузка или 10?


У того экземпляра что в наличии вообще никакой нагрузки нет - ибо некуда пхать... Вот может на втором...аль на третьем...
А с 2013г - это за Вовочкой все дружно заблеяли. Изрек Сам - значит должно быть.. ибо чревато сомневаться.
".. и тот из вас мятежник, кто скажет - не цветет..."

----------


## PPV

> У того экземпляра что в наличии вообще никакой нагрузки нет - ибо некуда пхать...


С чего это Вы взяли, что некуда?
Не уподобляйтесь журналистам "Вести.РУ", без тени сомнения, вещающим: "...Российский самолет ...  может нести на себе 7,5 тонны боеприпасов. Его предельная скорость — 2600 километров в час, что на 100 километров больше, чем у F-22. Способен совершать длительные полеты с дозаправкой через каждые 3 часа 20 минут. Вооружен 30-миллиметровой пушкой, может нести 10 бомб, спрятанных внутри корпуса. Обладает улучшенной аэродинамикой. ..."
Я понимаю, они - журналисты, им все можно, и даже без ссылок на источники, поэтому и появляются такие перлы: "Обладает улучшенной аэродинамикой". Так и хочется спросить: " А может, это аэродинамика обладает Т-50?"

----------


## Orksss

> А с 2013г - это за Вовочкой все дружно заблеяли. Изрек Сам - значит должно быть.. ибо чревато сомневаться.
> ".. и тот из вас мятежник, кто скажет - не цветет..."


все дружно просто путают предсерийную партию, которую может и начнут в 2013 году с постановкой на вооружение.
надоело, уже с школотой биться, которая уверена что "вот еще 2 года и мы всех порвем"



> С чего это Вы взяли, что некуда?


вы считаете что на борте проходящем счас испытания есть полностью функционирующие оружейные отсеки ?

----------


## PPV

> ...вы считаете что на борте проходящем счас испытания есть полностью функционирующие оружейные отсеки ?


Я не слышал  даже о том, что там есть отсеки...

----------


## flateric

> Я не слышал  даже о том, что там есть отсеки...


есть-есть...некоторые даже уже открываются...но пока не в полете

----------


## PPV

> есть-есть...некоторые даже уже открываются...но пока не в полете


Как же громко он рычит на форсажных режимах!...

----------


## FLOGGER

По нормам ИКАО по шумам не проходит? (шутка)

----------


## bakulinks77

> Как же громко он рычит на форсажных режимах!...


Комрад МиГ-31 на форсаже послухай. :Rolleyes:  Они когда с Дземог взлетали пару лет назад,у нас полы дрожали.

----------


## PPV

> Комрад МиГ-31 на форсаже послухай. Они когда с Дземог взлетали пару лет назад,у нас полы дрожали.


Да, 31-х я вблизи не слышал, имел в виду по сравнению с Су-27...

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Летел в пятницу из Толмачево, перед нами 4 31-х взлетели. Когда замыкающий врубил форсаж (мы в это время стояли на предварительном, метрах в 70-80), в салоне загромыхал весь пластик, а несколько багажных полок соскочили с замков и распахнулись)). На МАКСах такого не услышишь)).

----------


## FLOGGER

> На МАКСах такого не услышишь)).


 А жаль. Знаю, что это впечатляет! Как-то, задолго еще до всяких МАКСов, были в Жуковском на день Авиации. Все было здорово, красиво, эффектно (помню, спарка МИГ-25 как дала "свечу"  над толпой!!!), но потом прилетел ЯК-38! Грохоту было-не описать!!! Помню, две мысли было-это, скорей бы он улетел, и, как же они на палубе-то это переносят?!

----------


## Полешук

> Второй прототип ПАК ФА совершил первый полет
> 
> Второй прототип перспективного российского истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 (ПАК ФА) совершил первый полет, сообщает "Интерфакс". Самолет поднялся в воздух с взлетной полосы Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиационного производственного объединения. Полет прошел успешно. Истребитель пилотировал заслуженный летчик-испытатель России Сергей Богдан, в начале 2010 года поднявший в воздух первый прототип Т-50.
> ...


http://lenta.ru/news/2011/02/23/pakfa/

----------


## Pilot

Новость ошибочна. Никто никуда не полетел. Это кто-то случайно нажал кнопку раньше времени. Праздник, балин :)

----------


## Павел1988

И откуда, простите, ваши сведения?

----------


## Nazar

*Павел1988*

Вы бы сначала поинтересовались кто есть тов-щ Pilot, а потом-бы задавали вопросы о его осведомленности и источниках информации.
Хотя видимо лента.ру будет являться для вас более надежным источником. :Wink:

----------


## Pilot

Интересно, что Интерфакс через 10 минут новость аннулировал, а Лента.ру нет :) Понятно всем, что новость заготовлена и скоро он полетит. Мог сегодня, но не сложилось. так что уже скоро :)

----------


## PPV

> Интересно, что Интерфакс через 10 минут новость аннулировал, а Лента.ру нет :) Понятно всем, что новость заготовлена и скоро он полетит. Мог сегодня, но не сложилось. так что уже скоро :)


Не-е-е-е, сегодня еще не мог. Еще не всё и не все готовы...

----------


## forcekons

> Не-е-е-е, сегодня еще не мог. Еще не всё и не все готовы...


Ув. PPV, так пробежки уже были или нет еще? :Rolleyes:

----------


## BSA

Судя из того что командировку московским "спецам" в Комсу продлили до серед марта...

----------


## PPV

> Ув. PPV, так пробежки уже были или нет еще?


До Пт. прошедшей недели включительно - не было. Ждем следующей недели и известий из Комсомольска...

----------


## forcekons

Спасибо! :Smile:

----------


## BSA

Полетел сегодня

----------


## Pilot

57 минут в полете.пилотировал Богдан

----------


## AC

> 57 минут в полете.пилотировал Богдан


А почему же "Сухой" скрывает 13 минут полета???  :Smile: 
http://sukhoi.org/news/company/?id=3939

Москва, 3 марта. Сегодня в Комсомольске – на - Амуре состоялся первый полет второго опытного авиационного комплекса пятого поколения. Самолет пилотировал заслуженный летчик-испытатель Российской Федерации Сергей Богдан. Самолет провел в воздухе *44 минуты* и совершил посадку на взлетно-посадочной полосе заводского аэродрома. Полет прошел успешно, в полном соответствии с полетным заданием. В ходе полета была проведена оценка работы систем самолета, устойчивости силовой установки. Самолет хорошо показал себя на всех этапах намеченной летной программы...

----------


## Pilot

в большом разрешении
http://www.sukhoi.org/img/gallery/wa...03-03_01sm.jpg
http://www.sukhoi.org/img/gallery/wa...03-03_02sm.jpg
http://www.sukhoi.org/img/gallery/wa...03-03_03sm.jpg
http://www.sukhoi.org/img/gallery/wa...03-03_04sm.jpg

----------


## BSA

Чет на всех каналах прошлогодние "консервы"....актуальных кадров на перечет

----------


## Nazar

> Чет на всех каналах прошлогодние "консервы"....актуальных кадров на перечет


Снимали наверное не так активно как в прошлом году, да и новость уже не такая жареная.
Вчера вон в телевизоре показали Энтерпрайз у берегов Ливии, с Томкетами на борту. :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

А мне вот странно, что везде один Богдан. Две  машины таких сложных-и один летчик? Да еще и в разных концах страны. ЧуднО.

----------


## Pilot

видео дадут через неделю, после комиссии
Богдан ведущий по ПАК ФА и Су-35

----------


## FLOGGER

То, что ведущий-верю, а то, что один-вижу. Про других летчиков что-то не слыхать. По крайней мере на Т-50.

----------


## BSA

> То, что ведущий-верю, а то, что один-вижу. Про других летчиков что-то не слыхать. По крайней мере на Т-50.



Без Богдана есть кому поднимать, не раз и не два в эфире был слышен как минимум еще один летчик, про Б. говорят, что он очень хочет Героя по результатам испытаний...вот и лезет везде где можно

----------


## Павел1988

Ващук и Кондратьев тоже подготовлены на Т-50, уже по 1 вылету сделали. Так что хватит у них летунов.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ващук и Кондратьев тоже подготовлены на Т-50, уже по 1 вылету сделали. Так что хватит у них летунов.


Вы, видимо, не поняли мой вопрос. Но мне уже BSA ответил.

----------


## Pilot

Мне Серега говорил, что еще двое теоретически готовы. Он (Богдан), кстати, уже представлен давно, но вот минпром что-то не хочет испытателей награждать.

----------


## BSA

Представлен, может быть, слухи на пустом месте редко бывают в столь тесной "тусовке"....Видимо по результатам  и ч/з пару лет всежь нагрядят...но все равно это уже не уровень Таскаева, Квочура,Толбоева...

----------


## Pilot

хм, а чем так примечателен Квочур? Хорошим пиаром? Когда-то я очень долго общался с Валентином Петровичем Васиным, он много рассказал про Квочура. А уж он-то следил за его карьерой с курсантских времен. 
Беляеву тоже не давали, но, вроде как ;)

----------


## BSA

> хм, а чем так примечателен Квочур? Хорошим пиаром? Беляеву тоже не давали, но, вроде как ;)


Скажу по  другому, умение себя пребоднести (тажЬ стойка на руках -фишка) не всякому дано. Кстати сегодня Квочур летал "под шторкой"

----------


## muk33

> Мне Серега говорил, что еще двое теоретически готовы. Он (Богдан), кстати, уже представлен давно, но вот минпром что-то не хочет испытателей награждать.


А как же Олег Кононенко?  :Wink:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Скажу по  другому, умение себя пребоднести


Не думаю, что летчик-испытатель должен  себя "преподносить". Мне кажется, у них другая работа, не шоу.



> (тажЬ стойка на руках -фишка) не всякому дано.


Но это его личное дело, на чем стоять.  Дано не каждому, но гораздо большему числу людей, чем его основная работа.



> Кстати сегодня Квочур летал "под шторкой"


Честь ему и хвала.



> хм, а чем так примечателен Квочур? Хорошим пиаром? Когда-то я очень долго общался с Валентином Петровичем Васиным, он много рассказал про Квочура.


Если почитать В. Е. Меницкого, то там про Квочура тоже много интересного написано. Не знаю, конечно, правда все это или нет.

----------


## AC

> хм, а чем так примечателен Квочур? Хорошим пиаром? Когда-то я очень долго общался с Валентином Петровичем Васиным, он много рассказал про Квочура. А уж он-то следил за его карьерой с курсантских времен...


Прямо уж так и с курсантских?  :Smile:

----------


## forcekons

grOOmi  вчера писал, что был второй полёт)

----------


## A.F.

> но все равно это уже не уровень Таскаева, Квочура,Толбоева...


а это по каким таким показателям Вы сравниваете уровни?
Богдан сейчас ведущий летчик фирмы, по сути шеф-пилот (Вотинцев то уже не летает), и существует правило (и всегда существовало), что все новые "сложные" самолеты фирмы поднимает шеф-пилот. Вспомните Федотова на МиГе, который никому не "отдавал" право первого полета, начиная с МиГ-23.  Вспомните Ильюшина на Сухом. 
И дело тут не в желании получить Звезду. Звезды у них уже были. Так и в случае с Богданом. Он объективно сейчас наиболее опытный и подготовленный летчик Сухого. И Звезду давно уже "заработал". И еще вспомните про Су-35-4. После этого, по-моему довольно очевидно, почему принимаются такие решения, кому поднимать новые самолеты. 
А то что больше никто не летает на полтиннике - неправда. Пока Богдан поднимал и облетывает 50-2 в К-н-А, 50-1 благополучно летает в Жук. Про Кондратьева и Ващука уже сказано выше. Готовят и других.

----------


## juky-puky

> Представлен, может быть, слухи на пустом месте редко бывают в столь тесной "тусовке"....Видимо по результатам  и ч/з пару лет все жь наградят...но все равно это уже не уровень Таскаева, Квочура, Толбоева...


- А каким образом в современных российских ВВС лётчик-испытатель может наработать тот опыт, как трое вышеперечисленных? Сейчас нет столько самолётов и столько полётов...

----------


## Nazar

*juky-puky*

Миш, был такой Сережа Мельников, который по всей видимости наработал, конечно не как Толбоев, но уж не меньше чем Квочур. :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

- Я к тому, что Богдану сейчас и в самом деле чрезвычайно сложно набрать и количество испытанных ЛА, и соответствующий налёт...

----------


## Nazar

Миш, с этим никто и не спорит. :Wink:

----------


## Pilot

> *juky-puky*
> 
> Миш, был такой Сережа Мельников, который по всей видимости наработал, конечно не как Толбоев, но уж не меньше чем Квочур.


Ну Квочур как испытатель наработал не много, а вот чего Толбоев такого наработал больше Мельникова? Простите за офф. По программе Буран летали и другие, причем побольше, испытания легких самолетов? Ну не знаю. Посадка с разрушением хвоста на Су-27 и две с не работающими двигателями. Тут еще надо разобраться в причинах.Мельников тоже с отказами, обрывами, пробитыми баками летал.

----------


## MAX

Зря вы этот спор затеяли. Все перечисленные летчики достойны высокого звания Героя. У всех у них есть и рутина и экстремальные случаи. 
Наверняка, многие из здесь присутствующих, общались с ними. И наверняка, каждый из них в процессе общения вызывал симпатию и уважение в высшей степени. Наверняка никто не вызвал чувства нежелания дальнейшего общения.
Мне тут в сентябре довелось с Волком пообщаться. Буквально минут 10. Я его и без этого уважал и ценил. А тут - просто нет слов. Достойнейший человечище! 
Большенство летчиков-испытателей выдающиеся люди. И каждый достоен награды.

Луше фоточек второго борта еще кто подкинул. :Wink:

----------


## Pilot

> - Я к тому, что Богдану сейчас и в самом деле чрезвычайно сложно набрать и количество испытанных ЛА, и соответствующий налёт...


Героя дают не за налет, а за подвиг. Если Квочур летал на дозаправки и длительные перелеты, то этот налет нельзя сравнивать с испытаниями на штопор. А у Анатолия Николаевича преобладали перелеты, причем на салоны, где он и приобрел мировую известность.
По поводу полетов на испытания. Он не поднял ни одного первого самолета. Разбил два МиГ-29 ( в одном случае его вина, во второй не однозначен) 
Да, он летал по палубной программе, сделал первую ночную посадку на корабль. 
Да, Богдану тяжело сейчас такой налет сделать. Но и он по работе именно испытателем сделал много. И в ГЛИЦ и в Сухом. Тоже корабельная программа, БС на корабле, Су-27КУБ, поднял первый серийный Су-30МКИ, первые Су-35 и Т-50.

----------


## Pilot

> Луше фоточек второго борта еще кто подкинул.


Я общался со всеми перечисленными, и со стариками ветеранами и с молодыми. С Мельниковым дружили много лет. Так что представление о многих имею. Но... С Квочуром и Толбоевым общаться желания нет никакого. Причин этому много.

А по теме - фоток пока не дают, снимать разрешат только в Москве. Видео обещали после праздников.

ПыСы  Модераторы, может про летчиков убрать отсюда в отдельную тему, а то далеко ушли от ПАК ФА?

----------


## Павел1988

Не исключено, что и у Квочура с Толбоевым желания с вами общаться тоже нет...

----------


## BSA

О как тема развернулась ....неожиданно...чтопп не развивать офф топ
добавлю лишь, что ситуация с Богданом выглядит как - "первый парень на деревне, а в деревне один дом..."

----------


## PPV

С 3 по 5 марта на Т50-2 выполнено 4 натурных работы, во какой темп испытаний можно обеспечить, если очень хочется встретить праздник в теплом семейном кругу!...

----------


## K@T

> С 3 по 5 марта на Т50-2 выполнено 4 натурных работы,


т.е. 4 полета?

----------


## PPV

> т.е. 4 полета?


Йесс, т.е. да! ...

----------


## Иваныч

Западная пресса, комментируя недавние успешные испытания второго прототипа российского многоцелевого истребителя пятого поколения Т-50, называет его «революционно новым» и «футуристическим». 

«Если то, что русские рассказывают про Т-50, - правда, то страна, которая последние 20 лет обходилось вооружением советской эпохи, имеет большие шансы ворваться в XXI век с передовой системой вооружения», - пишет обозреватель The Christian Science Monitor, материалы которого приводит портал «Единая Русь». 

Директор ОАО «НПО «Сатурн» Илья Федоров - двигатели его производства стоят на новой боевой машине - рассказал «Российской газете», что полет самолета проходил в целом успешно, претензий к двигателю и к автоматике не было.  

Гендиректор компании «Сухой» и РСК «МИГ» Михаил Погосян сообщил журналистам, что в 2011 году планируется подключить к программе летных испытаний три самолета пятого поколения. По словам Погосяна, программа создания самолета пятого поколения развивается в соответствии с намеченными планами. Первый прототип выполнил порядка 40 испытательных полетов.

На создание Т-50 уже ушел 1 млрд долларов и будет инвестирован еще 1 млрд. По прогнозам, на всю программу потребуется затратить от 6 до 10 млрд долларов, а третьим странам самолет будут продавать по цене 85-100 млн долларов.

В начале февраля стало известно, что представители американских Военно-воздушных сил и Военно-морского флота начали работу над определением требований и технических характеристик, предъявляемых к самолету-истребителю шестого поколения, появление которого ожидается в 2025-2030 годах.

----------


## Sr10

> Западная пресса, комментируя недавние успешные испытания второго прототипа российского многоцелевого истребителя пятого поколения Т-50, называет его «революционно новым» и «футуристическим». 
> 
> «Если то, что русские рассказывают про Т-50, - правда, то страна, которая последние 20 лет обходилось вооружением советской эпохи, имеет большие шансы ворваться в XXI век с передовой системой вооружения», - пишет обозреватель The Christian Science Monitor, материалы которого приводит портал «Единая Русь».



Авторитетное мнение американского сектантского еженедельника в пересказе портала ЕдРить в этом вопросе воистину бесценно. 
 Но если даже они сомневаются... это настораживает, как любили писать в 30-е.

----------


## Иваныч

> Авторитетное мнение американского сектантского еженедельника в пересказе портала ЕдРить в этом вопросе воистину бесценно. 
>  Но если даже они сомневаются... это настораживает, как любили писать в 30-е.


Там было написано,что возможно русские пиарятся,но я опустил этот момент.Ещё сравнивалось с с китайским с-том "5" поколения.Сравнение чисто визуальнее,наш выглядит по их мнению,скажем более "летающим".

Говоря про 30-е,то Вы правы.сегодня любой комплимент оттуда рассматривается как  некомплиментарный.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Авторитетное мнение американского сектантского еженедельника в пересказе портала ЕдРить в этом вопросе воистину бесценно.


Это просто мы так взбадриваем сами себя. Чтобы тут никто не думал, что мы только сами себя хвалим. Нас еще и *они* хвалят.

----------


## Иваныч

> Это просто мы так взбадриваем сами себя. Чтобы тут никто не думал, что мы только сами себя хвалим. Нас еще и *они* хвалят.


Либо:-"вы" бы нас  похвалили,а то нам нечего сказать нашим туземцам.

----------


## juky-puky

> Это просто мы так взбадриваем сами себя. Чтобы тут никто не думал, что мы только сами себя хвалим. Нас еще и *они* хвалят.


- Ключевая фраза: _"Если то, что русские рассказывают про Т-50, - правда..."_

----------


## FLOGGER

А что можно сейчас рассказывать проТ-50? Самолет совершил около 40 полетов, стоимость его еще неизвестна, все будет зависеть от пр-ва. ЛТД, как я понимаю, тоже еще не определены и пр. Да, собственно, все испытания еще впереди, выявление и устранение всех проблем тоже. Сейчас, ИМХО, можно говорить только о том, насколько он вписывается а прогнозируемые рамки, не более. Все остальное-обыкновенная болтовня и похвальба.

----------


## forcekons

> А что можно сейчас рассказывать проТ-50? Самолет совершил около 40 полетов,


Это было до нового года, когда был только Т-50-1  :Smile:

----------


## muk33

Давайте смотреть на вещи реально - это только прототип, каким в свое время были YF-22 и YF-23. Первый полет YF-22: *29 сентября 1990 года*, собственно F-22 (91-4001): *7 сентября 1997 года*. Разница в 7 лет. То есть в нашем случае в лучшем случае получаем *2017 год*. Два прототипа в общей сложности выполнили 185 полетов, закончив свой жизненный цикл весной 1992 года. Предсерийные машины F-22 (с номера 91-4001 по 91-4009, построенные по этапу EMD) использовались для испытаний в ГЛИЦ "Эдвардс", крайний из них взлетел 31 марта 2003 года (в нашем случае это получается *2023 год*. Штатную БРЛС получила только машина 91-4004. И, наконец, *15 декабря 2005 г*. ВВС США объявили, что "...истребитель F-22A «Рэптор» фирмы «Локхид Мартин» достиг состояния начальной боевой готовности, и нет никаких препятствий к принятию этого самолета на вооружение..." В "нашем" случае это *2025 год*. Конечно, нашему народу запудрят мозги, объявив дату прилета первой же машины установочной партии в Ахтубинск "поставкой её в войска", но это никого из вас, надеюсь, не собьет с толку.

----------


## Sr10

> Давайте смотреть на вещи реально


Согласен.
Добавлю, что все вышеприведенные даты могут быть реальными если исходить из предпосылки: нынешняя промышленность и наука РФ равна по возможности таковым США времени создания и серийного выпуска F22.
 Так-ли это ?  (риторический вопрос)
Т50 в нынешнем виде - фактически Су27 с новым планером малой ЭПР. Насколько малой и достаточна-ли она что-бы избежать обнаружения и сопровождения перспективными РЛС тех-же янки к моменту его поступления в строевые части - неизвестно. Внешне он схож с F22, но внешнего сходства мало. 
Двигателя 5-го поколения для бесфорсажного сверхзвука нет даже в проекте - по оптимистичным прогнозам его разработка  - лет 10-15.
 Еще нужно РЛС, вооружение, а главное - все те системы, что делает F22 5-м поколением (TACS, CTAPS, C2IPS, WCCS... ) а не просто стелсом типа F117. А в этой области у нас все неважно, мягко говоря.
Выпустить ограниченную партию отечественных малозаметных истребителей в ближайшие лет 15-20 - возможно. А вот аналог F22 - очень вряд-ли. В чудеса как-то не верится.
В радужные перспективы экспорта Т50 то-же - F35 на подходе. 
Банально, но - "мы отстали не на 20 лет, а навсегда".

----------


## alexvolf

> Согласен.
> Добавлю, что все вышеприведенные даты могут быть реальными если исходить из предпосылки: нынешняя промышленность и наука РФ равна по возможности таковым США времени создания и серийного выпуска F22.
>  Так-ли это ?  (риторический вопрос)....
> Банально, но - "мы отстали не на 20 лет, а навсегда".


 Отстали,отстали,отстали.... А что должны были  под диктовку американцев и МБ оказаться "впереди планеты всей" ?

Говоря о реальности можно поставить и такой вопрос-А зачем белке колесо в клетке? Или опять соревнование по типу "у них есть-у нас должно быть!" (на всякий пожарный -мало-ли что).Производство
дорогостоящей техники в малой серии накладно для экономики любой страны.А уж тем более нового типа ЛА.Какова стоимость 1-2 или 10 ЛА?
Реактивные самолеты первого поколения окупались когда их серийное производство достигало 100 единиц.Сейчас к примеру фирме Боинг чтобы выйти на нулевую рентабельность  в производстве 787 требуется не только построить,но еще и умудриться комуто впарить 600 единиц
этого чуда гражданской авиации,которая как известно занимается
в отличии от военных коммерческими делами (или если угодно бизнесом)... Так,что если мы катимся по рельсам капитализма - требуется считать бабло. Или как недавно Греф советовал Путину-
 "Храните деньги в сберкассе"...  :Tongue:

----------


## muk33

свои мысли по этому поводу написал в курилке. Как осмелела Япония!

----------


## forcekons

Как там вторая птичка? летала на этой неделе? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Антон

http://www.sukhoi.org/news/smi/?id=3954



> В перспективе на его базе должен быть создан и морской вариант истребителя.





> Двигатели, стоящие на опытных экземплярах перспективного российского истребителя пятого поколения, серьезно отличаются от двигателей 117С, предназначенных для самолетов Су-35, - рассказал представитель фирмы Евгений Марчуков. - Отличаются и параметрами, и принципиально новой системой автоматического управления. Наш мотор полностью соответствует требованиям военных, именно с ним истребитель будет поставляться ВВС


.

----------


## muk33

> Наш мотор полностью соответствует требованиям военных, именно с ним истребитель будет поставляться ВВС.


Это он опрометчиво заявил. Соответствует или не соответствует изделие требованиям "военных" выясняется на государственных испытаниях, до которых данному изделию столько же, сколько и самолету.

----------


## forcekons

Ув. *PPV*! Вы не в курсе, Т-50-2 прибывший в Жуковский уже окрашен?

----------


## MAX

Должны были покрасить. По непроверенной пока инфе, отличаться от "1" будет только номером - "52". Камуфляж обещали точно такой же как на "1".
В субботу привезли точно.

----------


## PPV

> Ув. *PPV*! Вы не в курсе, Т-50-2 прибывший в Жуковский уже окрашен?


Уже окрашен.

----------


## Антон

> Уже окрашен.


Так же как и 1-й борт?

----------


## PPV

> Так же как и 1-й борт?


Целиком еще не видел. ...

----------


## forcekons

Как там со вторым бортом? Т-50-1 прибывший в том году так же в начале апреля, уже в конце летал.... а со вторым тишина...  :Frown:

----------


## PPV

Для энтузиастов:

----------


## forcekons

*PPV* если Вы в курсе немогли бы уточнить пару вопросов, думаю, уже особой тайны здесь нет.  :Smile:  По многим сообениям Т-50 обладает адаптивным крылом.
В программе "Служу Отечеству" за 10 год представители ЦАГИ заявляли именно об этом:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MwKs...mbedded#at=235
т.е.  крыло адаптивное с деформируемой срединной поверхностью. Это так? И получается что предкрылки крыла не адаптивные, но тогда почему на стоянках, когда все управл. поверхности в "расслабленных" положениях (в ввиду отсутствия давления в гидросистеме), предкрылки не меняют своего положения!?
Заранее Спасибо!)

----------


## PPV

> *PPV* если Вы в курсе немогли бы уточнить пару вопросов, думаю, уже особой тайны здесь нет.  По многим сообениям Т-50 обладает адаптивным крылом.
> В программе "Служу Отечеству" за 10 год представители ЦАГИ заявляли именно об этом:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MwKs...mbedded#at=235
> т.е.  крыло адаптивное с деформируемой срединной поверхностью. Это так? И получается что предкрылки крыла не адаптивные, но тогда почему на стоянках, когда все управл. поверхности в "расслабленных" положениях (в ввиду отсутствия давления в гидросистеме), предкрылки не меняют своего положения!?
> Заранее Спасибо!)


По некоторым соображениям, вряд ли смогу здесь написать хоть что-нибудь конкретное по этому поводу...

----------


## forcekons

> По некоторым соображениям, вряд ли смогу здесь написать хоть что-нибудь конкретное по этому поводу...


Эх... думал, после того как по телеку показали этот репортаж, особой тайны уже нет, а тут вон как строго у Вас... )) Спасибо, за то что откликнулись)

----------


## Chizh

> т.е.  крыло адаптивное с деформируемой срединной поверхностью.


Поясните, что вы имеете в виду под "деформируемой срединной поверхностью"?

----------


## forcekons

> Поясните, что вы имеете в виду под "деформируемой срединной поверхностью"?


Как то так

----------


## Chizh

> Как то так


То что вы обвели это правая консоль. Она жесткая.

----------


## forcekons

> То что вы обвели это правая консоль. Она жесткая.


может не вся, но что то там есть...  :Biggrin:  
Простите, Вы лично проверяли обшивку?   :Smile:  Помнится, как то на одном форуме, Вы всех уверяли, что на втором борте отсутствуют "зубы" в передней части и это всем кажется...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chizh

> может не вся, но что то там есть...


Ну да, ну да...  :Biggrin: 




> Простите, Вы лично проверяли обшивку?


Нет конечно. Но я немного знаю кухню. И не склонен к безумству фантазий и конспирологии, как некоторые авторы в интернете. :)




> Помнится, как то на одном форуме, Вы всех уверяли, что на втором борте отсутствуют "зубы" в передней части и это всем кажется...


Да, было дело, не разглядел.

----------


## forcekons

> Ну да, ну да... 
> Нет конечно. Но я немного знаю кухню. И не склонен к безумству фантазий и конспирологии, как некоторые авторы в интернете. :)


Тобишь хотите сказать, что на Т-50 нет и не может быть адаптивного крыла? :Smile:

----------


## Chizh

> Тобишь хотите сказать, что на Т-50 нет и не может быть адаптивного крыла?


Визуально консоль крыла выполнена традиционно, лично я не вижу никаких признаков некоей "адаптивности" в Вашем представлении.
Есть вероятность что под адаптивностью некоторые авиаспециалисты могут понимать автоматическую систему управляющую механизацией т.е. отклоняемыми наплывами, носками крыла и флаперонами в зависимости от режима и условий полета.

А Вы что представляете? ;)

----------


## forcekons

> А Вы что представляете? ;)


Я - ничего... :Smile: 




> *В. Кувшинов*(зам. начальника отдела динамики и систем управления ЦАГИ):
> ... поэтому если посмотреть на самолёт в полёте, сбоку, то можно увидеть, что у него как-бы эффективная форма крыла по режимам полёта, по углам атаки изменяется, причём она приспосабливается к режимам полёта таким образом, чтобы получить оптимальные аэродинамические характеристики, характеристики устойчивости и управляемости...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MwKs...mbedded#at=214

----------


## Chizh

> Я - ничего...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MwKs...mbedded#at=214


Все верно. При отклонении механизации эффективный профиль естественно меняется. Без всяких изгибов. :)
Изгиб это конечно круто, но современные серийные технологии до такого еще не доросли. Это дело будущего.

----------


## MADMAX

ПАК ФА станет участником корейского тендера.
http://lenta.ru/news/2011/07/21/fx3/

----------


## FLOGGER

Но  Сухой-то пока этого не подтвердил. Так что, логичнее был бы вопросительный знак в конце заголовка.

----------


## juky-puky

> Тобишь хотите сказать, что на Т-50 нет и не может быть адаптивного крыла?


- На нём его и нет, а есть токмо _адаптивная механизация_... Что тоже очень-очень хорошо, если она действительно будет адекватно адаптироваться к текущему режиму полёта.

----------


## forcekons

> - На нём его и нет, а есть токмо _адаптивная механизация_... Что тоже очень-очень хорошо, если она действительно будет адекватно адаптироваться к текущему режиму полёта.


Чего там нет точно так это адаптивной механизации. Сравните по фото механизацию Су-33КУБ, и Т-50.

----------


## juky-puky

> Чего там нет точно так это адаптивной механизации. Сравните по фото механизацию Су-33КУБ, и Т-50.


- Вы, вероятно, не понимаете, что такое адаптивная механизация: это когда в каждый момент времени полёта бортовой компьютер на основе анализа текущий высоты, приборной скорости, числа М и перегрузки отклоняет на нужные углы (или не отклоняет вообще) механизацию крыла - носок и закрылки - прежде всего, обеспечивая оптимальные характеристики Су, К и α критич..
А адаптивное крыло сегодня имеется только у живых птиц, только у них *всё крыло* может менять кривизну...

А чего из механизации нет на Т-50??
http://st.gdefon.ru/wallpapers_origi...eFon.ru%29.jpg

----------


## Chizh

Адаптивное, гибкое, крыло исследовалось в рамках программы NASA AFTI на модернизированном самолете F-111 в 80-х годах прошлого века.
Но, судя по тому что пока подобных конструкций не видать на серийных аппаратах, задача не простая.

----------


## ВМ76

Изготавливать полностью адаптивные крылья имеет смысл на сравнительно легких самолетах (20-22т), либо на достаточно больших и тяжелых (типа "Руслан"). Причем по понятным причинам дополнительных массовых, конструктивных и денежных затрат, включая несколько меньшую потенциальную надежность, только монопланы с задним крылом-трапецией, или крылом-ромбом, или другим совковым крылом дают заметное и необходимое преимущество. 
Даже если Ф111 действительно подвергался подобным переделкам несущей крыла с ИГ, то именно по причине принципиально лучшей аэродинамики и динамики многорежимных самолетов с изменяемой геометрией крыла. 
Вы можете привести источник ентой 111 патамушты, или уйдете в глубокий садъъ?

----------


## muk33

> - Вы, вероятно, не понимаете, что такое адаптивная механизация...
> А адаптивное крыло сегодня имеется только у живых птиц, только у них *всё крыло* может менять кривизну...
> А


Юки, очевидно он имел в виду, что на Су-33КУБ (вообще-то правильно *Су-27КУБ*), помимо классической адаптивной механизации( правда более продвинутой, как например гибкий носок крыла, не образовывавший при отклонении угла) имелись также элементы НУПС (непосредственного управления подъемной силой). Это когда в контур управления в продольном канале помимо стабилизатора, были включены ПГО и механизация крыла. Таким образом, если у классического самолета отклоняется стабилизатор (РВ), возникает момент тангажа относительно оси Z, дальше растет угол атаки, что приводит к росту Y, то бишь подъемной силы. На самолетах с НУПС отклонение вышеописанных ОУ приводит к росту Y непосредственно, то есть БЕЗ создания моментов. Су-27КУБ действительно был единственным нашим самолетом, где частично было реализовано НУПС (а есть еще и НУБС - это в боковом канале). Но кто их знает, чего там наворочано в системе управления ПАКа - фирма-то та же. Может и НУПС какой-нить имеется  :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> Изготавливать полностью адаптивные крылья имеет смысл на сравнительно легких самолетах (20-22т), либо на достаточно больших и тяжелых (типа "Руслан").


- На лёгких - да, на тяжёлых - ни в коем случае. Вес дополнительных механизмов сожрёт все выгоды от подобного мероприятия.

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки, очевидно он имел в виду, что на Су-33КУБ (вообще-то правильно *Су-27КУБ*), помимо классической адаптивной механизации( правда более продвинутой, как например гибкий носок крыла, не образовывавший при отклонении угла) имелись также элементы НУПС (непосредственного управления подъемной силой). Это когда в контур управления в продольном канале помимо стабилизатора, были включены ПГО и механизация крыла. Таким образом, если у классического самолета отклоняется стабилизатор (РВ), возникает момент тангажа относительно оси Z, дальше растет угол атаки, что приводит к росту Y, то бишь подъемной силы. На самолетах с НУПС отклонение вышеописанных ОУ приводит к росту Y непосредственно, то есть БЕЗ создания моментов.


- ОК!  :Smile:  Только это всё равно не адаптивное крыло, а адаптивная механизация.

----------


## ВМ76

> - На лёгких - да, на тяжёлых - ни в коем случае. Вес дополнительных механизмов сожрёт все выгоды от подобного мероприятия.


Именно что вес механизмов "не сожрет". 
Крыло тяжелого самолета имеет большую площадь. Несущее давление воздуха распределяется менее плотно на несущие поверхности и вертикальные ребра. Если принять метод строения несущей крыла продольными трубками (поперечно полету), для различных изгибов и прогибов понадобятся сервоприводы скреплений этого веника в концевой и некоторой средней части крыла (аналогично стягивающим хомутам на бочках). Если учесть вес стенок профилей такого веера, легко прикинуть нецелесообразность при малых строительных высотах сверхзвукового многорежимного крыла и большой (к размаху) удельной хорде... дополнительных весовых затрат. Помимо этого, большие продолжительности полета гражданской авиации заметно подчеркивают сложением вклада в качество преимущества полностью адаптивного крыла большого размаха. В малой и военной авиации речь идет о борьбе с несочетаемостью высокоскоростных, высоко-маневренных и весо-прочностных свойств крыла, заметно понижающих дозвуковые экономические свойства, т.е. дальность и грузоподъемность. Именно поэтому вес дополнительных механизмов (на не меньшие иногда, а то и большие нагрузки) для малых самолетов затрудняет борьбу за качество и экономичность (в том числе - меньшую радио-незаметность).
По моему мнению, проблема в настоящее время сводится к недостаточной износостойкости материалов профилей набора и/или обшивки крыльев, что сочетается с высокой стоимостью необходимых капиталовложений.

----------


## forcekons

> - ОК!  Только это всё равно не адаптивное крыло, а адаптивная механизация.


 Ув. muk33 уточнил то, что я имел ввиду. Крайний свой пост я писал именно о  *механизации* крыла (точнее носке крыла).  :Smile:

----------


## juky-puky

> Именно что вес механизмов "не сожрет". 
> Крыло тяжелого самолета имеет большую площадь. Несущее давление воздуха распределяется менее плотно на несущие поверхности и вертикальные ребра.


- Простите, Вы - талантливый самоучка, или Вас с какого-то курса МАИ выгнали? И поэтому Вам там не успели рассказать, что удельная нагрузка на крыло у современных авиалайнеров БОЛЬШЕ, чем у современных истребителей!  :Biggrin:   :Tongue: 
F-22 G/S= 38000:78= *487* кг/м2
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_...Specifications
B-787 G/S=251000:325=*772* кг/м2



> Если принять метод строения несущей крыла продольными трубками (поперечно полету), для различных изгибов и прогибов понадобятся сервоприводы скреплений этого веника в концевой и некоторой средней части крыла (аналогично стягивающим хомутам на бочках). Если учесть вес стенок профилей такого веера, легко прикинуть нецелесообразность при малых строительных высотах сверхзвукового многорежимного крыла и большой (к размаху) удельной хорде... дополнительных весовых затрат. Помимо этого, большие продолжительности полета гражданской авиации заметно подчеркивают сложением вклада в качество преимущества полностью адаптивного крыла большого размаха.


- Мы видим, что на самом совершенном транспортнике современности, С-17, где использована масса всевозможных ухищрений, для того, чтобы максимально улучшить его взлётно-посадочные характеристики, никому и в голову не пришло "ломать крыло вдоль" в нескольких местах.
И на Боинге-787 подобная бредятина так же никого не осенила.
Вы просто не представляете себе, насколько это трудоёмкий процесс и совершенно неоправданный - ни в каком смысле...

Поэтому адаптивное крыло прежде всего наверняка возникнет на орнитоптерах...  :Smile:

----------


## ВМ76

> - Простите, Вы - талантливый самоучка, или Вас с какого-то курса МАИ выгнали? И поэтому Вам там не успели рассказать, что удельная нагрузка на крыло у современных авиалайнеров БОЛЬШЕ, чем у современных истребителей!  
> F-22 G/S= 38000:78= *487* кг/м2
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_...Specifications
> B-787 G/S=251000:325=*772* кг/м2
> 
> - Мы видим, что на самом совершенном транспортнике современности, С-17, где использована масса всевозможных ухищрений, для того, чтобы максимально улучшить его взлётно-посадочные характеристики, никому и в голову не пришло "ломать крыло вдоль" в нескольких местах.
> И на Боинге-787 подобная бредятина так же никого не осенила.
> Вы просто не представляете себе, насколько это трудоёмкий процесс и совершенно неоправданный - ни в каком смысле...
> 
> Поэтому адаптивное крыло прежде всего наверняка возникнет на орнитоптерах...


Простите и Вы меня - обыкновенного - за такой же вопрос: Вас знакомили (в общих чертах) с сопроматом, или Вы внимательно прочитать сообщение не в состоянии? Вам известно, что строительная высота несущей системы у 737 и военных свзв. самолетов отличается в 10 и более раз? Вы не можете представить внутренности крыла в виде вертикально разрезающей профиль (вид в разрезе - _поперечное_ сечение крыла) системы узких, но высоких и длинных (по размаху крыла) коробок? Вы не поняли процесс распределения противо-усилий по тонкостенным несущим элементам крыла, т.е. не признаете объемной плотности такого распределения? Тогда объясните мне-тупому, так как же переносят сверх-недорогие (в сравнении с военными сплавами и композитами) материалы уже более 50 лет приведенные Вами из педовикии нагрузки (причем без типичной военной перегрузки в 5-9 - извините - Ж)? :Smile:

----------


## juky-puky

- Проблема в целесообразности тех или иных конструктивных решений, то же вечное соотношение _эффективности к стоимости_. Сделать можно всё, даже изгибающееся вдоль по трём линиям крыло Ан-124, вопрос только в этом: *а что мы с этого будем иметь полезного??* И получается, что полезного мы будет иметь за подобный геморр - только "с гулькин нос".
Поэтому "овчинка не стоит выделки" и никто на больших самолётах полностью адаптивное крыло не делает и не собирается - *потому, что затраты превысят полученную от этого пользу, - прежде всего в денежном исчислении...*

----------


## An-Z

думается дискуссию о адаптивном крыле вообще надо прекращать или переносить в новую тему....

----------


## Pilot

Оба два экземпляра закончили выступление на МАКСе с разной степенью повреждений :(
Первым в среду выбыл 51, сегодня 52

Самолет пятого поколения Т-50 не смог взлететь на авиасалоне МАКС-2011. "Самолет Т-50 ПАК ФА прекратил взлет по техническим причинам", - сообщила руководитель пресс-службы авиасалона МАКС-2011 Ирина Ермолаева. По ее словам, более подробной информации о произошедшем пока нет.
Между тем, техническая служба ОАК выясняет причину экстренного торможения Т-50, который при разгоне вынужден был выпустить тормозной парашют. "Авиакомплекс пятого поколения при разгоне самолета, не отрываясь от земли, выпустил тормозной парашют. Пилотировал самолет герой России, летчик-испытатель Сергей Богдан", - сказал "Интерфаксу" представитель ОАК. По его словам, самолет Т-50 не выкатился за пределы взлетно-посадочной полосы. 
Как передает корреспондент РИА Новости, при взлете истребителя была видна вспышка, после чего самолет совершил посадку с выпущенным тормозным парашютом.

----------


## MAX

Что и следовало ожидать. :Frown: 
Причем "1" серьезно подломили. Встала надолго. А только собрались на большие углы полететь. Противоштопорный парашют приделали. А тут совсем с другого места засада подкралась.

----------


## Sr10

> Причем "1" серьезно подломили. Встала надолго.


Это когда первый успели ? ...  там вроде какая-то возня была в самом дальнем углу ВПП и потом оттуда его волоком в чехле утащили ...

----------


## MAX

В среду как раз "1" и сломали.

----------


## juky-puky

- По сегодняшней аварии: сказали, что помпаж правого двигателя из-за нарушения программного обеспечения управления им.

Могут, в принципе, к утру заменить двигатель и вернуть самолёт в строй - если точно выяснят причину и устранят её.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, с двигателями на Салоне какая-то засада: ОВТ, а потом и оба Т-50.

----------


## A.F.

> - По сегодняшней *аварии*.


типун на язык...

----------


## MADMAX

Блиииииин... Ну как так!!! Это хреново... очень хреново...

----------


## MADMAX

Корреспондент агентства рассказал, что при взлете Т-50 была видна вспышка, и самолет остановился с выпущенным тормозным парашютом. По словам эксперта, в подобном инциденте нет ничего необычного, учитывая, что Т-50 проходит испытания. "*Это нормальное явление, когда самолет по сложным погодным условиям - большая влажность - прекращает полет*", - цитирует его слова агентство.

А заявлено, что данный самолёт может выполнять боевые задачи в *любых* погодных условиях... Однако поломки на лицо... и уже не отмажешься... лучше бы не показывали...

----------


## Redav

> типун на язык...


 :Eek:  а что это тогда было, если не авария?

http://innovbusiness.ru/pravo/docums...mid_18452.html

----------


## Redav

> А заявлено, что данный самолёт может выполнять боевые задачи в *любых* погодных условиях... Однако поломки на лицо... и уже не отмажешься... лучше бы не показывали...


Данный прототип только "становится на крыло", для того и проводятся испытания. Ему до всепогодности и всережимности, еще летать и летать.

В вашей реальности _что нам стоит дом построить, нарисуем будем жить_ (с)?

А в моей реальности на самолетах бывают отказы. 
По данному случаю Сергею Богдану земной поклон. Действовал в высшей степени профессионально. Машина в целости и сохранности.
_Лётчик жив - полёт удался_ (с)

----------


## Redav

> Это хреново... очень хреново...


Это здорово... очень здорово. Именно на испытаниях и надо выявить все "косяки", чем строевым летчикам на перелете знакомиться с ними и в режиме "ошпаренной кошки" принимать решения в не стандартной ситуации. Например дальше на ощупь лететь в Японию или идти на запасной, когда рубеж возврата на базу в США уже пройден.

P.S. Конечно "косяки" лучше бы находить на земле, но мы еще не в сказке живём.

----------


## juky-puky

> типун на язык...


- OK!  :Smile: 
*Авиационная поломка* — авиационное происшествие, связанное с лётной эксплуатацией воздушного судна, вследствие которого воздушное судно получило повреждения, но возможно полное восстановление данного воздушного судна и продолжение его лётной эксплуатации. 

*АВАРИЯ АВИАЦИОННАЯ* — поломка самолета, не сопровождающаяся серьезными повреждениями или смертью летчика.

*Авиационная катастрофа* — авиационное происшествие, с человеческими жертвами. (Приведшее к гибели одного или более человек, находящихся на борту летательного аппарата.)

----------


## Redav

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=-fECDHNYNkA

----------


## Sanych62

> а что это тогда было, если не авария?
> 
> http://innovbusiness.ru/pravo/docums...mid_18452.html


 Инцидент. 

 По ссылке  " пункт II.9.б): - "авария - ... за  исключением  случаев:  отказа  или
повреждений  двигателя,  когда  повреждены  только сам двигатель,  его
капоты или вспомогательные агрегаты..."

----------


## Sanych62

> *АВАРИЯ АВИАЦИОННАЯ* — поломка самолета, не сопровождающаяся серьезными повреждениями или смертью летчика.


 - Не передёргивайте.
 "-аварии  - * авиационные  происшествия*,  не  повлекшие  за собой
человеческих жертв или пропажи без вести кого-либо из  членов  экипажа
или пассажиров." (ПРАПИ http://innovbusiness.ru/pravo/docums...mid_18452.html )
  Поломка и авиационное происшествие - вещи очень различные.

----------


## MADMAX

Испытания нужно проводить на испытательных полигонах... а не на авиашоу... а вдруг не дай Бог случилось бы что... могло бы пострадать множество людей...

----------


## Sanych62

> Испытания нужно проводить на испытательных полигонах... а не на авиашоу...


 Видимо достигнут уровень лётной безопасности, позволяющий участвовать в авиашоу.
 Все хотели бы увидеть и настоящий пилотаж Т-50. Разве не так? Но рановато...

----------


## Redav

> Испытания нужно проводить на испытательных полигонах... а не на авиашоу... а вдруг не дай Бог случилось бы что... могло бы пострадать множество людей...


*MADMAX*, не передёргивайте и
_Не путайте божий дар с яичницой._ (с)

Поведайте мне про основное предназначение аэродрома Раменское.

Расскажите, а чем отличается испытательный полет от обычного, демонстрационного?

Не выносите мне мозг бабайками, а просвятите меня про особенности выполнения полётов на МАКСе и то как, чем они регламентированы.

P.S. В полёте как и в жизни всё случается вдруг...

----------


## juky-puky

> - Не передёргивайте.


- Не бросайтесь облыжными обвинениями, господин хороший.



> "-аварии  - * авиационные  происшествия*,  не  повлекшие  за собой
> человеческих жертв или пропажи без вести кого-либо из  членов  экипажа
> или пассажиров." (ПРАПИ http://innovbusiness.ru/pravo/docums...mid_18452.html )
>   Поломка и авиационное происшествие - вещи очень различные.


- Так что же вчера было на МАКСе-2011 - поломка или авария (авиационное происшествие)?

----------


## Sr10

> Видимо достигнут уровень лётной безопасности, позволяющий участвовать в авиашоу.


Видимо достигнут... Одно шоу - оба наличных экземпляра во временном ауте. Но, обещают, к концу года их уже будет четыре. К следующему максу наделают достаточный запас.

----------


## AC

> ...Как передает корреспондент РИА Новости, при взлете истребителя была видна вспышка...


Фото тут:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zelents...n/photostream/

----------


## Sanych62

> - Так что же вчера было на МАКСе-2011 - поломка или авария?


 - Ни то и ни другое.
  Произошёл авиационный инцидент, по-старому - *предпосылка* к лётному *происшествию*.
 Старое определение подобных событий чётко указывает, что *лётного происшествия (аварии или поломки) не было*.

----------


## juky-puky

> - Ни то и ни другое.
>   Произошёл авиационный инцидент, по-старому - *предпосылка* к лётному *происшествию*.
>  Старое определение подобных событий чётко указывает, что *лётного происшествия (аварии или поломки) не было*.


- И откуда же Вы знаете, что там не было даже поломки?? При таких забросах температуры, лопатки первой ступени первого каскада турбины _как правило_  выходят из строя...  :Cool:

----------


## Sanych62

> - И откуда же Вы знаете, что там не было даже поломки??


 Прочтите внимательно http://innovbusiness.ru/pravo/docums...mid_18452.html .

 Документ доступен, зачем мне его пересказывать? 

Кстати,* поломка - это* *авария*, но на восстановление ВС требуются время и средства, не выходящие за установленные определённым Приказом пределы. 
Досрочное снятие двигателя относится к серьёзным авиационным инцидентам. И всё.

----------


## juky-puky

> Досрочное снятие двигателя относится к серьёзным авиационным инцидентам. И всё.


- Ладно, согласен. (К сожалению, я не мог найти классификацию в военных источниках)

----------


## AndyK

> - Ладно, согласен. (К сожалению, я не мог найти классификацию в военных источниках)


Причем здесь военные? Т-50 собственность не военных, а фирмы "Су" и относится к экспериментальным ВС, ПРАПИ для которых Sanych62 и привел. А военные руководствуются ПРАПИ с государственными воздушными судами в РФ (тоже находится в Сети).

----------


## juky-puky

> Причем здесь военные? Т-50 собственность не военных, а фирмы "Су" и относится к экспериментальным ВС, ПРАПИ для которых Sanych62 и привел.


- Т-50 не относится к _экспериментальным_ ЛА. Вот примеры экспериментальных ЛА:
http://www.airwar.ru/xplane.html



> А военные руководствуются ПРАПИ с государственными воздушными судами в РФ (тоже находится в Сети).


- Гражданские правила есть:
http://allplane.ucoz.ru/_ld/0/14_PRAPI_98.rar
А военного документа я не нашёл.

----------


## AndyK

> - Т-50 не относится к _экспериментальным_ ЛА. Вот примеры экспериментальных ЛА:
> http://www.airwar.ru/xplane.html


Да что Вы говорите?  :Smile:  Изучайте Воздушный кодекс РФ и другие нормативные документы. 

"РОССИЙСКАЯ ФЕДЕРАЦИЯ

ВОЗДУШНЫЙ КОДЕКС
(с изменениями на 04 декабря 2007 года)

............................
Статья 26. Государственное регулирование деятельности
в области экспериментальной авиации


Государственное регулирование деятельности в области
экспериментальной авиации осуществляется уполномоченным органом в
области оборонной промышленности (статья в редакции, введенной в
действие с 1 января 2005 года Федеральным законом от 22 августа 2004
года N 122-ФЗ)."


"ФЕДЕРАЛЬНЫЕ  АВИАЦИОННЫЕ  ПРАВИЛА  ПРОИЗВОДСТВА ПОЛЕТОВ 
В ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТАЛЬНОЙ  АВИАЦИИ

.........................................

Настоящие федеральные авиационные правила производства полетов экспериментальной авиации (ФАП ПП ЭА) (далее именуются – Правила) разработаны в соответствии с действующим воздушным законодательством Российской Федерации и определяют порядок организации летно-испытательной работы и производства полетов экспериментальной авиации Российской Федерации.
Настоящие Правила обязательны для выполнения всеми авиационными организациями, имеющими экспериментальную авиацию, независимо от формы собственности и ведомственной принадлежности.
Должностные лица авиационных организаций, в ведении которых находятся подразделения экспериментальной авиации, а также лица, чья деятельность непосредственно связана с производством полетов экспериментальной авиации, обязаны руководствоваться требованиями настоящих Правил, а в случае установления факта отступления от них, должны принимать меры к пресечению нарушений.
Производство полетов гражданских и (или) государственных воздушных судов, базирующихся на аэродромах экспериментальной авиации, определяется нормативными правовыми актами Министерства транспорта Российской Федерации и (или) Министерства обороны Российской Федерации и отражается в инструкции по производству полетов в районе аэродрома (аэронавигационном паспорте аэродрома).
................
1. 4. Экспериментальные воздушные суда

1.4.1. К экспериментальным относятся воздушные суда, используемые для проведения опытно-конструкторских, экспериментальных, научно-исследовательских работ, испытаний авиационной и другой техники, а также обеспечения летных испытаний.
Экспериментальные воздушные суда подразделяются на опытные, модифицированные, летающие лаборатории, проходящие испытания серийные воздушные суда, а также воздушные суда вспомогательного назначения, обеспечивающие процесс летно-испытательной работы.
1.4.2. К опытным относятся воздушные суда, используемые для проверки заданных летно-технических характеристик и конструкторских решений в целях изготовления серийных воздушных судов или проведения летных исследований в области создания новых образцов авиационной техники.
1.4.3. К модифицированным относятся воздушные суда, созданные на базе опытных или ранее принятых в эксплуатацию серийных воздушных судов путем введения в конструкцию и (или) бортовые системы изменений, существенно меняющих его летно-технические характеристики, и (или) используемые для проведения испытаний после их модификации.
1.4.4. К летающим лабораториям относятся воздушные суда, созданные на базе опытных или ранее принятых в эксплуатацию серийных воздушных судов и используемые для проведения на них опережающих испытаний и исследований в полете силовых установок, бортовых и наземных систем и (или) специального оборудования.
1.4.5. К серийным относятся воздушные суда, проходящие предъявительские, приемо-сдаточные и периодические испытания непосредственно после их изготовления (или после ремонта), а также государственные и (или) гражданские воздушные суда, временно переданные в авиационные организации для проведения специальных испытаний.
1.4.6. К воздушным судам вспомогательного назначения относятся воздушные суда, выполняющие вспомогательные полеты для обеспечения летных испытаний.
1.4.7. Порядок допуска к полетам экспериментальных воздушных судов определяется Федеральными авиационными правилами о порядке допуска к полетам экспериментальных воздушных судов.
Допуск экспериментальных воздушных судов транспортной категории к перевозке служебных пассажиров и грузов определяется Положением о порядке перевозки служебных пассажиров и грузов на экспериментальных воздушных судах транспортной категории экипажами летно-испытательных подразделений авиационных организаций экспериментальной авиации.
1.4.8. Государственный учет экспериментальных воздушных судов с выдачей соответствующих документов осуществляется в соответствии федеральными авиационными правилами государственного учета и оформления удостоверений о годности к полетам экспериментальных воздушных судов.
1.4.9. Списание, утилизация и (или) реализация экспериментальных воздушных судов и авиационных двигателей осуществляются в соответствии с постановлением Правительства Российской Федерации, федеральными авиационными правилами государственного учета и оформления удостоверений о годности к полетам экспериментальных воздушных судов и Положением о порядке утилизации и реализации экспериментальных воздушных судов и авиационных двигателей, снятых с эксплуатации.
.............................."





> - Гражданские правила есть:
> http://allplane.ucoz.ru/_ld/0/14_PRAPI_98.rar
> А военного документа я не нашёл.


Ишем "ПРАВИЛА расследования авиационных происшествий и авиационных инцидентов с государственными воздушными судами в Российской Федерации (с изменениями на 30 января 2008 года)"

----------


## AndyK

Если в двух словах, то все то, что раньше создавали и испытывали под флагом МАП, а с 2008 года находится в ведении Минпромторга РФ - определяется термином "экспериментальная авиация"

----------


## juky-puky

> Если в двух словах, то все то, что раньше создавали и испытывали под флагом МАП, а с 2008 года находится в ведении Минпромторга РФ - определяется термином "экспериментальная авиация"


- Как интересно!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## AndyK

> - Как интересно!


И аббревиатура ЛА уже давным-давно из терминологии всей нормативной документации исключена, используется повсеместно - "воздушное судно"  :Smile:

----------


## A.F.

Удивили, коллеги, ох, удивили... Особенно *Redav*... Уж Вам ли не знать что есть авария, т.е. разновидность АП...
Своими словами: самолет (или существенные элементы его конструкции, кроме двигателя) не разрушены - уже никак не авария (у гражданских - АПБЧЖ). Так что по-старому - предпосылка, по-нонешнему - инцидент, и не более того. Отказ (помпаж) двигателя (или системы управления им) - ну бывает, дело молодое, в чем трагедия то? Разве что на глазах у телевизионщиков? А Богдан молодец. Зря Героев не дают (ну или не так часто дают :)) Уместно вспомнить Су-35-4. Вот там авария. Причем тоже на земле, и тоже по причине, в той или иной степени сваязанной с двигателем (системой управления силовой установкой). Но там был не Богдан, а зря.

----------


## juky-puky

> И аббревиатура ЛА уже давным-давно из терминологии всей нормативной документации исключена, используется повсеместно - "воздушное судно"


- И даже _военный_ самолёт у вас теперь и _в армии_ называют "судно"?? А командира его - как? Неужли "КВС"?!  :Frown: 
В моё время он назывался _командир корабля_...  :Cool:

----------


## Redav

> Удивили, коллеги, ох, удивили... Особенно *Redav*... Уж Вам ли не знать что есть авария, т.е. разновидность АП...
> ...


_мур-р-р-р_ (с)
Опять виноват  :Frown: 
Зачем мне знать, у меня ссылка правильная имеется, а заодно и проверил кое-что.  :Biggrin:  

A.F., подскажите "двойка" "встала на крыло" или нет?

----------


## AC

> Фото тут:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/zelents...n/photostream/


+ с другого ракурса:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-I3JcLq10xv...BSTALL%2B2.jpg
отседа:
http://elhangardetj.blogspot.com/201...y-adnan-2.html

----------


## FLOGGER

Честно говоря, даже не понимаю переполоха, который царит на разных форумах по поводу Т-50. Кинулись осуждать, зачем "сырые" машины выкатили и т. п. Не было б Салона, никто, наверное, и не узнал бы про помпаж, если это он. То все стонали, скорей бы уж МАКС, посмотреть бы на него. Теперь-зачем выкатили...
 По мне-так ничего страшного не произошло. Нормальное, по крайней мере не из ряда вон событие, для испытаний сложнейшего комплекса. Впереди еще множество проблем и они будут решаться, я уверен.

----------


## kfmut

> То все стонали, скорей бы уж МАКС, посмотреть бы на него. Теперь-зачем выкатили...


как мне кажется, проблема-то не в тех кто "возмущается", а в тех кто в последнее время позиционировал в масс-медиа Т-50 как "наше всё", готовое почти завтра встать на БД, а тут такой конфуз на публике, вот у многих и произошёл разрыв шаблона...

----------


## muk33

> Причем здесь военные? Т-50 собственность не военных, а фирмы "Су" и относится к экспериментальным ВС, ПРАПИ для которых Sanych62 и привел. А военные руководствуются ПРАПИ с государственными воздушными судами в РФ (тоже находится в Сети).


Вы слегка ошибаетесь. ВСЕ самолеты ОКБ, кроме созданных по коммерческим контрактам, являются собственностью государства (в лице Минобороны), в том числе и Т-50. Создаются ведь они на государственные деньги. Они просто передаются "фирме" на эксплуатацию на период испытаний...Если государство (МО) выясняет, что какие-либо машины больше не используются в этих целях, оно их изымает. Правда не без сопротивления (примеры есть). Насчет ПРАПИ вы правы. Но понятие СОБСТВЕННОСТЬ здесь не причем.

----------


## muk33

> как мне кажется, проблема-то не в тех кто "возмущается", а в тех кто в последнее время позиционировал в масс-медиа Т-50 как "наше всё", готовое почти завтра встать на БД, а тут такой конфуз на публике, вот у многих и произошёл разрыв шаблона...


У нас не только Т-50 не готов встать в строй, но и некоторые "серийные" самолеты, которые, оказывается еще и не созданы : http://legion.wplus.net/news/news.sh...ar=11&news=741.

----------


## leha-lp

Кто и когда,  про завтра на БД заявлял? При вкл. форсажа произошло то, что произошло, что страшного? Вы, например, знаете, что у F-15 тоже на МАКСе проблемы были, давайте напишем провал американцев. Нездоровая истерия, рождаемая по заказу или не от большого ума, мое мнение на все это.

----------


## flateric

вот вам реакция старого мудрого Билла Суитмена на истерику (забавно, что на западных форумах истерики по поводу вообще нет никакой - все можно свести к "да, бывает" и "Богдан молодца")



> Tornado used to do that all through its Farnborough display in the early test stages. Pop-stalls. A little flame out the back end and an audible pop. Saw one do it all around a horizontal circle. Didn't look too impressive next to teen-series jets.

----------


## kfmut

> У нас не только Т-50 не готов встать в строй: http://legion.wplus.net/news/news.sh...ar=11&news=741. А то тут кто-то называл его "серийным", а он оказывается еще и не создан.


Мне вот интересно, Зелин ТЗ и план-график на 35-ый когда в первый раз увидел? :-) 




> Кто и когда, про завтра на БД заявлял?


Не завтра, а почти завтра ;-) Вот, например, со ссылкой на Зелина РИА Новости нас радует http://ria.ru/defense_safety/20110816/418511950.html :




> Главком же ВВС РФ генерал-полковник Александр Зелин сообщил, что уже *в 2014-2015 годах в войска* начнут поступать серийные истребители пятого поколения Т-50 (ранее назывался другой срок - 2016 год).


на том же сайте РИА Новости читаем собственно цитату Зелина 

http://ria.ru/defense_safety/20100814/265069820.html :



> Все идет планово, в установленные сроки. В 2013 году мы должны получить предварительное заключение, которое позволит нам начать закупку новых самолетов. *С 2015 года самолет начнет поступать в войска*


Что подумает "простой обыватель" прочитав эти новости? Что самолёт в значимых количествах будет в войсках к 15-ому году, или что к этому моменту только закончатся ГСИ, или что только начнут собирать первые серийные машины? Вот хороший вопрос, кому нужно бежать впереди паровоза лет на 5-ть?




> Вы, например, знаете, что у F-15 тоже на МАКСе проблемы были, давайте напишем провал американцев.


Так это, тем F-15, которые были на авиасалоне хорошо если меньше 15-ти лет, зачем их сравнивать???




> забавно, что на западных форумах истерики по поводу вообще нет никакой - все можно свести к "да, бывает" и "Богдан молодца"


ну так они по ТВ наши федеральные каналы не смотрят и новости не читают ;-)

----------


## kfmut

Номер РГ с выходных для колориту :-)

----------


## timsz

> По мне-так ничего страшного не произошло.


Наоборот, зрелищности прибавилось. В следующий раз народ пойдет на МАКС посмотреть, вдруг еще у кого-нибудь чего-нибудь...)

----------


## Sr10

> Так это, тем F-15, которые были на авиасалоне хорошо если меньше 15-ти лет, зачем их сравнивать???



Не 15 – им скоро 20 стукнет. Вся инфа на килях, собственно… Но сами прилетели – сами улетели, на взлете парашюты не выпускали... Это не проблемы (над Ливией у одного F-15 была проблема – это да… но экипаж жив – полет удался). Проблемы у F22, кстати.  Но тут речь о другом – две показушные машины не справились с тривиальной задачей, и “это нас не красит”. Тем более движки от Су27, ничего инновационнонанотехнологи  чного там нет. Если уж главные авиа-понты режима не смогли к шоу подготовить, это показывает общий уровень.  Героического там то-же ничего не было – помпаж случился еще на разгоне, на длиннющей 5км, кажется, ЛИИшной впп, там захочешь – не выкатишься ( так во всяком случае знакомый, летавший на Сушке сказал… вот если на отрыве из под задницы пол-тяги пропадает, да под писк и мигание табло “Пожар’ – тогда руки сами “на автомате” держки катапульты рвут…)

----------


## FLOGGER

> как мне кажется, проблема-то не в тех кто "возмущается",


Во-первых, я писал "осуждают", а не возмущаются.
Во-вторых, дело как раз в них, они тут шумят.
В-третьих, я вообще этот шум не считаю проблемой для кого-то, это у них в голове проблемы.



> а в тех кто в последнее время позиционировал в масс-медиа Т-50 как "наше всё", готовое почти завтра встать на БД, а тут такой конфуз на публике, вот у многих и произошёл разрыв шаблона...


Товарищи, уважаемые! Ну кто же из нормальных людей может верить в эти бредни? Что слушать наши СМИ? Это же просто образец полного слабоумия, их даже комментировать-то не следует, что ж вы все всерьёз принимате? Ну, а Зелин... Хочется сказать, что должность у него такая, но не могу. Безответственные у нас начальники, не отвечают за свою болтовню. Никто, причем. По поводу 15-го года-я уже говорил где-то на форумах, что при желании можно и эту "сказку сделать былью". Смотря что иметь в виду под "войсками", смотря что иметь в виду под понятием "самолет"...  Можно, конечно, пару-тройку машин отогнать в Липецк и гордо отрапортовать, как в случае с Су-34. Вопрос, на мой взгляд, гораздо серьезней: это вопрос доведенности машины. Вот решение этого вопроса затянется, я уверен, на много лет. Когда-то еще будут достигнуты все заявленные параметры... А то уже доложили, что наш Т-50 будет превосходить Ф-22. Рановато, по-моему.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Тем более движки от Су27


Это какие? Тип назовите, пож.

----------


## Sr10

> Это какие? Тип назовите, пож.


В буковках нынешних двигателей не силен, извините (да и смысл - тот-же С-300, собранный из того что сейчас есть под рукой, волшебным образом стал С-400). Обозвать можно как угодно. Смысл в том что они 4-го поколения, а не пятого (по развиваемой тяге).

----------


## FLOGGER

А дело и не в буковках, а в том, что Вы написали ерунду. Скажите, а Вы действительно считаете что дв-ли 4 и 5 поколений отличает лишь тяга?

----------


## juky-puky

> Тем более движки от Су27, ничего инновационнонанотехнологи  чного там нет.


- Минутку, Вы уверены, что на этих Т-50 движки были от Су-27, т.е. АЛ-31ФП?

----------


## juky-puky

> ...Скажите, а Вы действительно считаете что дв-ли 4 и 5 поколений отличает лишь тяга?


- Вопрос, конечно, интересный!  :Smile:   У меня, например, тут пробел в образовании: я не знаю, как ТРД разделяются по поколениям, по каким характеристическим признакам?  :Rolleyes: 
Вероятно:
1. первый и главный признак - двигатель "5-го поколения" должен стоять на самолёте 5-го поколения. Или хотя бы 4+++.  :Smile: 
2. У него должна быть компьютерная система управления работой, эта самая FADEC.
3. У него должно быть отношение максимальной тяги к весу порядка 10:1.
4. У него должен быть межремонтный ресурс  на холодные секции не менее 4000 часов, по аналогии с западными:
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/engines/f135.html
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/engines/f414.html
5. Что ещё?

----------


## muk33

> В буковках нынешних двигателей не силен, извините (да и смысл - тот-же С-300, собранный из того что сейчас есть под рукой, волшебным образом стал С-400). Обозвать можно как угодно. Смысл в том что они 4-го поколения, а не пятого (по развиваемой тяге).


Это чрезвычайно упрощенный взгляд. Примерно как делить самолеты на поколения по максимальной скорости. Но самыми скоростными были самолеты второго-третьего поколений и уж никак не четвертого. Поколения же двигателей отличают не по тяге, а по количеству регулируемых факторов. Это позволяет достичь наибольшего К.П.Д. при минимальных затратах рабочего тела, минимально возможных геометрических размерах и максимально возможного (или заданного в ТЗ) ресурса. Естественно при возросших, относительно более ранних моделей, возможностях.
Рассмотрим "изолированный двигатель" и управление его параметрами без входного устройства (воздухозаборника) самолета и УВТ, который больше относится к системе управления собственно самолетом :
 Итак, самые простые ТРД регулируются по количеству подаваемого в камеры сгорания топлива, то есть регулируется степень подогрева рабочего тела.
 У более сложных управляемый входной тракт: они имеют механизацию компрессора (поворот лопаток ВНА,НА, перепуск воздуха и т.п.) или (и) деление компрессора на "каскады", т.е. КНД, КВД (КСД на трехвальных двигателях), а также организация контуров (ДТРД или ТРДД). То есть это управление расходом воздуха, т.е грубо говоря количеством рабочего тела, а также повышение КПД и устойчивости работы компрессора.
 Далее переходят на управление параметрами выходного устройства (сопла), т.е его сечения, позволяющего оптимизировать (изменять) скорость истечения газов (параметр,прямо влияющий на тягу), а также влияющий на перепад давления на турбине, что позволяет управлять и этим параметром. 
Это были основные параметры исходя из упрощенной формулы тяги ТРД (формулы Стечкина).
 Механизация турбины вещь достаточно сложная, ввиду высоких тепловых и механических нагрузок. Конструкторы к этому только подбираются, но простым включением-отключением охлаждения турбины также можно влиять на рабочий процесс двигателя (Это очень хорошо знают летчики Су-27, пользующиеся этим при полетах на максимальную дальность). Внедрение на 4 поколении двигателей электронных систем управления вместо гидромеханических и пневматических также повысило точность управления рабочим процессом.
Все вышеперечисленное уже есть на существующих двигателях.
 Теперь прейдем к двигателям так называемого "пятого" поколения. Помимо конструктивных отличий (новые материалы, позволяющие поднять рабочую температуру в КС), уменьшение радиальных зазоров (за счет улучшения технологии производства), позволяющее снизить потери, это внедрение перспективных осецентробежных компрессоров, более устойчивых и имеющих более высокую степень повышения давления. Раньше технология производства даже в ведущих странах не позволяла изготавливать столь сложные детали, тем более что РК данного типа как правило цельные, а не собраны из отдельных элементов.
Признаком 5 поколения также является возможность управлять степенью двухконтурности за счет регулирования площади смесителя. (На двигателях 4 поколения степень двухконтурности немного "плавает" за счет скольжения роторов.) Это, в частности, и позволяет достичь одного из самых важных параметров *самолета* 5 поколения: крейсерского бесфорсажного сверхзвука и было реализовано в частности на двигателе АЛ-41Ф для МиГ-МФИ в 90-х годах, но двигатель не был доведен из-за прекращения финансирования.  
Но вот в общих чертах. То есть двигатели делятся на поколения по степени влияния на их рабочий процесс. Если кто знает (помнит) больше - пусть добавит  :Smile:

----------


## muk33

> Мне вот интересно, Зелин ТЗ и план-график на 35-ый когда в первый раз увидел? :-)


Мы уже на эту тему дискутировали: Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.

----------


## Sr10

> А дело и не в буковках, а в том, что Вы написали ерунду.


Ну продолжайте тогда, раз начали. Что же за двигатель стоит на Т50 ?

----------


## Redav

> Наоборот, зрелищности прибавилось. В следующий раз народ пойдет на МАКС посмотреть, вдруг еще у кого-нибудь чего-нибудь...)


А был такой МАКС или другая какая международная выставка что бы "у кого-нибудь чего-нибудь"... не было )))  :Cool:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ну продолжайте тогда, раз начали. Что же за двигатель стоит на Т50 ?


А почему я должен для Вас что-то продолжать? Вы, еще раз повторю, написали ерунду. Откройте что-нибудь несложное, "Уголок неба", например, и  прочтите про Су-27. Там написано, что на нем стоит АЛ-31Ф. Теперь скажите, где Вы прочитали, что на Т-50 стоит АЛ-31Ф?

----------


## juky-puky

> Механизация турбины вещь достаточно сложная, ввиду высоких тепловых и механических нагрузок. Конструкторы к этому только подбираются, но простым включением-отключением охлаждения турбины также можно влиять на рабочий процесс двигателя (Это очень хорошо знают летчики Су-27, пользующиеся этим при полетах на максимальную дальность).


- Раскройте подробнее, пожалуйста: _как_ это делается??

----------


## Sr10

> А почему я должен для Вас что-то продолжать? Вы, еще раз повторю, написали ерунду.


Неубедительно. Хоть тыщу раз повторите.

----------


## timsz

> А был такой МАКС или другая какая международная выставка что бы "у кого-нибудь чего-нибудь"... не было )))


На МАКСах как раз ничего особенного и не было)

----------


## FLOGGER

> Неубедительно. Хоть тыщу раз повторите.


Много  чести.

----------


## muk33

> - Раскройте подробнее, пожалуйста: _как_ это делается??


Очень просто: двигатели аккуратно дросселируются до момента отключения охлаждения турбины, определяемого по уменьшению ТВГ на 80-100 градусов, затем обороты увеличиваются до потребных, но не более оборотов включения охлаждения. На режимах патрулирования и перелетов, маршрутных полетов их обычно хватает. Таким образом за счет своеобразного гистерезиса возможно лететь на одном и том же режиме с Т4 = 500 или 600 градусов. Естественно, что за счет пониженной температуры в первом случае заметно экономится топливо.

----------


## juky-puky

- Как интересно!  :Smile:   Спасибо.

----------


## leha-lp

Нездоровая истерия, рождаемая по заказу или не от большого ума, мое мнение на все это.  И больше ни чего, ни один специалист или человек, вращающийся  в авиационных кругах, так реагировать, не будет  не будет.

----------


## muk33

Я думаю все-же "не от большого ума". Большинство т.н. "журналистов" больше интересуют "скандалы, интриги, расследования", чем нормальный рабочий процесс. Они (большинство,но не все) своим микроскопическим умишком не понимают, что большинство людей уже устали от чернухи, и дома вечерами пересматривают "Гараж", "Любовь и голуби" и т.п. и АБСОЛЮТНО не интересуются кто с кем развелся, у кого что отсудил и кто под номером 99 в списке Форбса. А с Т-50 ситуация конечно неприятная, но нередкая на опытных самолетах - даже если бы там стоял серийный двигатель - входное устройство-то (воздухозаборник) абсолютно новое, система управления им тоже опытная...Ничего страшного не произошло, летчик прекратил взлет, полосы впереди достаточно, авиационный инцидент, не более того. Пугачев вон, в 1989 году, на Су-27К словил  помпаж прямо перед трамплином корабля, разбегаясь с дистанции 105 метров. И успел затормозить. А таких самолетов тогда было уже семь, а не два, и полетов к тому времени они сделали поболее...

----------


## Антон

> го. Пугачев вон, в 1989 году, на Су-27К словил  помпаж прямо перед трамплином корабля, разбегаясь с дистанции 105 метров. И успел затормозить. А таких самолетов тогда было уже семь, а не два, и полетов к тому времени они сделали поболее...


а можно поподробнее? :Smile:

----------


## muk33

Ну я собственно все написал. Просто тогда не знали на какой угол устанавливать отбойник и получилось, что горячие газы из сопла двигателей "подсосало" в воздухозаборник. В начале движения самолета произошел помпаж одного из двигателей. Виктор Георгиевич успел отключить форсаж, убрать обороты на малый газ и притормозить. А дальше самолет тихонько задним ходом скатился с пол-трамплина. После этого угол отклонения газоотбойного щита изменили. Такой же случай повторился на севере у командира полка И.И.Бохонко, но причина помпажа была немного другой. действовал он также быстро и грамотно, без последствий.

----------


## Observer69

> Я думаю все-же "не от большого ума". Большинство т.н. "журналистов" больше интересуют "скандалы, интриги, расследования", чем нормальный рабочий процесс. Они (большинство,но не все) своим микроскопическим умишком не понимают, что большинство людей уже устали от чернухи, и дома вечерами пересматривают "Гараж", "Любовь и голуби" и т.п. и АБСОЛЮТНО не интересуются кто с кем развелся, у кого что отсудил и кто под номером 99 в списке Форбса. А с Т-50 ситуация конечно неприятная, но нередкая на опытных самолетах - даже если бы там стоял серийный двигатель - входное устройство-то (воздухозаборник) абсолютно новое, система управления им тоже опытная...


Речь скорее о другом - желание выпендриться, похвастаться, пропиариться и показать что распил проходит удачно и привёл к этому.

Зачем было выставлять на всеобщее обозрение опытную машину? Почему бы не засекретить её? Ведь гриф на внешний вид был, зачем выкатывать её? Это кстати только добавило бы интереса к ней. А так все сделали вывод о том, что это рядовая поделка автопрома как и всё остальное.
ЗАЧЕМ устраивать пилотаж на публике на ОПЫТНОЙ машине???

Вобщем хотели выпендриться - довыпендривались. ПоделОм.
Много ли Вы видели Ф-22 на пилотаже в тот момент, когда он был в фазе Т-50? Да ещё перед иностранцами? Много ли Вы видели подробностей про Ф-22 в том объёме как и про Т-50?

ИМХО сиречь не про технические неполадки - речь про пиарщиков. Которые были освистаны.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Я думаю все-же "не от большого ума".


Совершенно согласен, и я о том же. Тут даже не "журналисты", тут, вроде, должны бы быть нормальные люди, на форумах. Но и здесь, на разных форумах, нашлись "спецы", которые стали делать такие  выводы, что диву даешься. Смешали все в одну кучу: секретность, состояние самолета (в смысле того, что опытный), иностранцев, безопасность и т. п.
 Попутно хочу заметить, что не выйди он 21.08 на полеты, и все бы заливались восторгами, а про прерванный взлет, случись он днем позже, никто бы и не узнал. 
А теперь повылазили доморощенные аналитики и провидцы со своими заумными выводами о том, что нельзя демонстрировать опытные машины и объясняют, почему .

----------


## muk33

> Речь скорее о другом - желание выпендриться, похвастаться, пропиариться и показать что распил проходит удачно и привёл к этому.
> 
> Вобщем хотели выпендриться - довыпендривались. ПоделОм.
> Много ли Вы видели Ф-22 на пилотаже в тот момент, когда он был в фазе Т-50? Да ещё перед иностранцами? Много ли Вы видели подробностей про Ф-22 в том объёме как и про Т-50?
> 
> ИМХО сиречь не про технические неполадки - речь про пиарщиков. Которые были освистаны.


Пиарщикам поделом, хотя это такие люди, что их этот случай ничему не научит. Потому как на смену (надеюсь) действующим придут в лучшем случае (увы) такие-же. У нас в стране кадровый голод не только на слесарей и клепальщиков, но и на хороших управленцев. Но в первом случае, если человек делает свою работу хорошо, он не входит в противоречие с другими слесарями и клепальщиками, то во втором быстро наживает себе влиятельных врагов. Ибо посредственность во главе может выделяться ТОЛЬКО на фоне других посредственностей. А летчики-испытатели будут заложниками.

----------


## Sr10

> Вобщем хотели выпендриться - довыпендривались. ПоделОм.
> Много ли Вы видели Ф-22 на пилотаже в тот момент, когда он был в фазе Т-50? Да ещё перед иностранцами? Много ли Вы видели подробностей про Ф-22 в том объёме как и про Т-50?


F22 никогда не был “в фазе” Т50, в том-то и фокус. Он пошел в первый полет с предназначенными для него движками (а не с “подогнанными” от F-15) и частью оборудования – это вещи неразделимые, в этом смысл 5-го поколения.  А до этого имел место конкурс (реальный, а не на ватмане). Подробности по нему были в объеме равном Т50 – фото внешнего вида и общие характеристики. Но F22 не экспортируется, даже членам НАТО. А Т50 уже сватают индусам.  Ибо F22 представляет собой авиакомплекс завоевания превосходства в воздухе нового поколения (а такими вещами не делятся, даже с лучшими друзьями - “такая скотина нужна самому”…), Т50 – многофункциональный самолет 4 поколения пониженной РЛ-заметности. Аналог F-117, упрощенно говоря, с оговорками. Или Су-27 в новом планере, как кому нравится.

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересное мнение.



> Пиарщикам поделом


Я бы хотел понять, кого именуют "пиарщиком"? ОКБ, ОАК или кого? Я думаю, что решение о демонстрации принимали не менеджеры отдела рекламы, а гораздо более ответственные люди совсем другого уровня.

----------


## juky-puky

- Народ соскучился по Т-50, все хотели его увидеть вблизи, ответственные товарищи хотели народ порадовать. Никто же не планировал "проколы". Бывает... Катастрофы не случилось - вот и прекрасно, надо радоваться, поскольку иногда на аэрошоу в разных частях света аварии и катастрофы  случаются...

----------


## Redav

> ...не выйди он 21.08 на полеты, и все бы заливались восторгами...


_Фигвам_ (с)

Нашлось бы кому дружно зачирикать, что он такой плохой, такой плохой... не смог даже на МАКСе каждый день полетать. И фиг с тем, что тот же 787 скромненько простоял пару дней и свалил по-тихому в середине выставки. 

Где хор знатаков рвущих фуфайки на груди и по астрашенному сЮкрету рассказывающий, что у него была ну оченно серьёзная проблема с матчастью? Нету. Не интересно им в этом случае наброс делать.
 :Wink: 

Вспомните прошлый МАКС. 

Крокодиловы слёзы рекой лились. Дерьмо набрасывали без устали. Вой стоял с размышлизмами про безопасность полётов на салоне.

На этом МАКСе
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp95_...eature=related

_И чё? Да ни чё!_ (с)
Подумаешь литовский хлопец с полосы в сторону зрителей выкатился. Бывает.  :Cool: 

С Т-50 та же история. Не покажи первый полёт. "Та фуфло сделали, он не летает! Мне друг по большому сЮкрету рассказал!!!"

Не покажи на МАКСе, та же песня была бы.

Отлетал бы без проблем. Слушали то же самое. "Нафиг надо, почему сЮкреты не берЯгут" Хотя до этого без устали трындели, что всё пипец, нетути у нас авиапрома, ни одного самолета, вертолёта не можем построить...

Дерьмомётчикам главное, что б було _шеф всё пропало_ (с) и _попил бабла_ (с)
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Redav

> Катастрофы не случилось - вот и прекрасно, надо радоваться, поскольку иногда на аэрошоу в разных частях света аварии и катастрофы  случаются...


Кошмар... как же бедолагам радоваться. Самолёт цел, лётчик жив. На русскоязычных форумах про человечность вспоминают когда за бугром грохнется самоль или лётчик убъётся. Тогда про машину и уровень подготовки лётчика и тени сомнения не смей высказать. Сразу свора набрасывается, а про наше это нормалёк поскулить, помоями облить...
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## A.F.

Для информации *Observer69*: гриф с внешнего вида снят в конце позапрошлого года, но есть некоторые элементы, которые показывать "не положено". Посему наземная демонстрация не разрешается. А не показать было нельзя (политика). Вот и пришлось летать. Причем опять-таки, по тем же причинам - с середины полосы (подальше от глаз) - соответственно на все про все (прерванный взлет) уже не 5400 метров лиевской ВПП-4, а в лучшем случае половина.
При этом на взлете и на пилотаже все что "не положено" замечательно видно фотографам, включая иностранных, с официально продаваемых мест на медиа-платформе - даже лучше, чем если б стоял на статике за загородочкой. Такие вот парадоксы нашей действительности... Логику искать бесполезно. Есть бумага - надо ее выполнить. Неважно, каков будет результат. Главное выполнить.
...А показать надо было, безусловно. Все инсинуации про опытный самолет не выдерживают критики. Машину допускают к первому полету не по чьей-то прихоти. А к МАКСу оба летных экземпляра налетали их уж больше 80 полетов. И вероятность отказа существует для любого аппарата, даже растиражированного в тысячах штук.

----------


## Redav

> F22 никогда не был ...


Значится двигатель F119-PW-100 к ТРДДФ F100 ни каким боком.
_Чудно_ (с)
 :Rolleyes: 
От действительно, ну зачем делать прототип самолёта 5-го поколения. Надоть как амеры, вначале дать отмашку на ваяние двигателя, а когда он будет сделан тогда и начинать ваять ПАК ФА. Иначе ведь никак нельзя, _не кашерно_ (с)

У богатых свои причуды, а Россия чем хужее... Надо, надо не ватманский конкурс. И не плохо бы как у них там. Главное что б был скоростной и малозаметный... а придя к финишу сделать заяву что главнее ещё и его маневренность. /токма теперь не понятно чего они чирикают что маневренность ему нафиг не нужна потому как оказывается сразу замышлялось палить по супостату из даёкого далёка/

Надо бы, но... пожалели експертов потому как могут бедалаги захлебнутся слюной считая скока бабла попилено и нафига это создавать "неуловимого Джо" который нафиг никому не нужен, а ведь ему было сказано чтоб спилил мушку  :Biggrin: 

Сдаётся мне, что с Ф-15 тоже были пальцы веером пока Су-27 не появился... созданный "не правильно".

----------


## AC

> [I]_И чё? Да ни чё!_ (с)
> Подумаешь литовский хлопец с полосы в сторону зрителей выкатился. Бывает.


Во-первых, "Пчелы" не литовская группа, а латвийская.
Во-вторых, "хлопцы" там, как можно догадаться, вполне себе хлопцы, и наши в том числе...
И командир у них -- Артем Солодуха, тот еще "литовец"!  :Biggrin: 




> Вспомните прошлый МАКС...


А мы и помним... Пилот конкретно залетел и отгрести мог по полной. Он сам, кстати, потом плевался и чертыхался по этому поводу  :Smile:

----------


## timsz

> При этом на взлете и на пилотаже все что "не положено" замечательно видно фотографам, включая иностранных, с официально продаваемых мест на медиа-платформе - даже лучше, чем если б стоял на статике за загородочкой.


Была фотография, где ветер немного приподнял с Т-50 "завесу секретности". Мне показалось, что там очень сильно отклонены и как-то выдвинуты ... не знаю, как назвать. То, что у него вместо ПГО. На других фотографиях я такого не видел.

----------


## juky-puky

- ПЧН - подвижная часть наплыва. При манёврах с солидными перегрузками/углами работают практически синхронно с отклоняемыми носками крыла.

----------


## kfmut

> Была фотография, где ветер немного приподнял с Т-50 "завесу секретности". Мне показалось, что там очень сильно отклонены и как-то выдвинуты ... не знаю, как назвать. То, что у него вместо ПГО. На других фотографиях я такого не видел.


как на этой фотографии http://russianplanes.net/ID51168 или как?

----------


## juky-puky

- Разумеется не так, как у первого - это будет звиздец для двигателей:  им будет нечем дышать...

----------


## kfmut

как я понял, timsz, говорил не о полётной конфигурации, а о Т-50 в чехлах ;-)

----------


## timsz

> как на этой фотографии http://russianplanes.net/ID51168 или как?


Да, так) ..

----------


## Pilot

третий сегодня слетал

----------


## BSA

> третий сегодня слетал


ну да слетал...заявленно выполнение более 100 полетов с начала программы....смешно и грустно америкосы столько на ф-35 в мес делают

----------


## forcekons

> ну да слетал...заявленно выполнение более 100 полетов с начала программы....смешно и грустно америкосы столько на ф-35 в мес делают


Важно не кол-во полетов, а общее время налета. Один полет  может продолжаться по 3 и более часов. (52 бывало такое)

----------


## Nazar

> Важно не кол-во полетов, а общее время налета. Один полет  может продолжаться по 3 и более часов. (52 бывало такое)


Сомневаюсь что на F-35 или ПАК-ФА  хоть один полет продолжался 3 и более часа.

----------


## Холостяк

> третий сегодня слетал


Скоро сломается.... 
Они то два первых сделали или на свалку выкинули.... неее, в Китай на металлолом наверно продали?

----------


## BSA

> Важно не кол-во полетов, а общее время налета. Один полет  может продолжаться по 3 и более часов. (52 бывало такое)


это откуда такие сведения? желательно со ссылкой на первоисточник.

----------


## Redav

> Важно не кол-во полетов, а общее время налета.


 :Biggrin:  из серии что было раньше курица или яйцо?

Налёт, налёт... его "нагрести" не такая уж проблема, а нет нужного количества взлётов/посадок при требуемых метеоусловиях и фиг вам по мусалам, а не класс. И за ради этого как только не исхитряются лётчики, чего только их отцы-командиры не придумывают...

Не выполнил зачётный полёт? Опять мимо кассы с продвижением по программе...

Люди бают, что в данном случае тот же расклад. Надо "нарисовать" полёт что бы  комар носа не подточил и он пошел в зачёт. А сколько часов, минут, секунд это уже из другой оперы.

----------


## Redav

> Они то два первых сделали или на свалку выкинули.... неее, в Китай на металлолом наверно продали?


_Муйня крепчает_ (с)
 :Eek:  вроде не конец пятницы, а колбасит вас уже не по-детски, как после после первого стакана из второй бутылки третьего ящика водки. 

Чего сказать то хотели? 
 :Cool:

----------


## xasan

В сми сообщили, что в 2013 году Т-50 поступит на вооружение ВВС РФ. Как-то не верится, неужели возможно за такой короткий срок? Судя по поставкам в ВВС Су-34, Су-27МС и пр., как-то вяло... Интересно, кто первым получит Т-50.

Вот видео, заснял на МАКСе 2011
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfxzL_6hDCA

----------


## MAX

Теоретически ВВС могут получить первые Т-50 в 2013г.
В Липецк передадут пару машин из опытных. Формально, это будет этап войсковых испытаний, который проводят военные. Все как обещали. Но, это только в теории.
Необходимо активно проводить первый этап заводских испытаний, а не на чем. "1" как стояла, так и стоит. А ведь ее только подготовили к большим углам и штопору. Когда полетит - не известно. А это все время.
По "3", пока, самый веселый *слух* - перелет в Жуковский своим ходом. Мы опять впереди планеты всей! :Biggrin:

----------


## muk33

> Теоретически ВВС могут получить первые Т-50 в 2013г.
> В Липецк передадут пару машин из опытных. Формально, это будет этап войсковых испытаний, который проводят военные. Все как обещали. Но, это только в теории.
> Необходимо активно проводить первый этап заводских испытаний, а не на чем....


Как интересно у Вас: заводские испытания и сразу войсковые! Вы ничего между ними не пропустили? И когда это в Липецк передавали ОПЫТНЫЕ машины? Вы хоть в курсе, что на них имеют право летать даже не все летчики-испытатели?

----------


## MAX

Конечно пропустил. :Wink: 
Су-34, например. В Липецке еще на опытных (предсерийных) машинах летали. Или нет?

----------


## kfmut

> Су-34, например. В Липецке еще на опытных (предсерийных) машинах летали. Или нет?


Максим, об этом уже говорили n-ое число раз, я думаю Олег уже устал пояснять этот момент. Серийность, предсерийность - это производственная вещь(а с учётом современных веяний скорее рекламный трюк), испытателям оно, можно сказать, параллельно в данном случае, главное чтобы конкретный борт соответствовал требования предъявляемым на данном этапе испытаний к данному изделию в части касающейся + чтобы это всё было подкреплено ворохом бумажек с нужными подписями. Опытная машина, я так понимаю, летает только в интересах разработчика, хотя потом могут её и доработать для участия в каком-нибудь этапе испытаний. А вообще тема, конечно, по пакфайтеру интересная, пока у нас тут выборы ещё полгода, то фОрсить её будут по всем направлениям, может быть ещё чего наговорят :-) Су-35-ому бы столько внимания...

Касательно Су-34, хотя в "Рождении легенды" и есть сноска, что 10В-9 и 10В-10 предназначались для участия в испытаниях, но зачли их как первые *серийные* переданные ВВС, бумажки с подписями рулят :-)

----------


## MAX

Вот, типа того, что-то и будет с ПАКом. Не те времена, как с Су-24 было. Десятки самолетов на испытаниях. Вот были времена!
А "1" жалко. :Frown:

----------


## Serega

> Не те времена, как с Су-24 было. Десятки самолетов на испытаниях. Вот были времена!


 - и что в том хорошего? куча су-24 на испытаниях была потому, что им приходилось "по-живому" смотреть, как самоль-то делать. А совсем не от богатства. Имхо - кстати су-24 самый "тяжелый" самоль суховцев.

А что касаемо пакфы - ситуацию драматизировать не стоит, все с ним будет ОК, в первую очередь потому, что рассматривается он не как оружие, а как ТОВАР. Эпоха су-27 уходит, и варианты его с парой новых болтов уже не втулишь в больших количесивах. Нужен новый самоль. Так что пакфу доведут и будут торговать. Ну и своим ввс несколько (десятков) самолей достанется.

----------


## Sr10

> А что касаемо пакфы - ситуацию драматизировать не стоит, все с ним будет ОК, в первую очередь потому, что рассматривается он не как оружие, а как ТОВАР.


Много-ли желающих преобрести данный ”ТОВАР” ? Которого еще нет, кстати. А есть только действующий макет в витрине. И даже он проблемный. И по мере того как макет будут пытаться превратить в изделие, проблемы будут множится как снежный ком. Учитывая состояние местной науки и промышленности - многие из них станут нерешаемыми. Ибо некому и нечем.
Большинство платежеспособных покупателей сейчас с озабоченностью следят за ситуацией с уже вполне полноценным товаром F35. Ибо локхидовцы так-же обещали им, что все будет ОК и в шоколаде, дешево и сердито. А практика преподносит сюрпризы, и все больше неприятные. Это у них-то, с их потенциалом и бюджетом… 
Одно можно сказать с уверенностью – бабла будет потрачено и распилено немало. А там как фишка ляжет. Может и продадут кому по накатанной схеме – кредит – поставка товара в счет  кредита с откатами – списание кредита – распил профита - фуршет…

----------


## Serega

> Много-ли желающих преобрести данный ”ТОВАР” ?


 - насколько много, не знаю. Но - будет товар, найдутся и покупатели. Особливо учитывая то, что амеры не всем будут продавать свои самоли.

И не надо драматизировать про "проблемы". Это все обычный процесс, они будут, понемногу будет изживаться.

У амеров, конечно, самоль получится уже сразу менее глючным - но у них есть и возможность бабла туда сыпать немеряно (за что они и получают на выходе дутую цену на изделие, и читают читку про то, что якобы там технологии чуть ли не неземные).

Что касаемо пакфы -  то я уверен, что он будет менее технически "навороченным", в отличии от ф-22 и ф-35, но зато более приспособленным к реальным условиям как боя, так и эксплуатации. И этот фактор очень важен - так как не у всех покупателей есть возможность шить по стопиццот тапочек, чтобы обуть обслуживающий персонал.  :Biggrin: 

Но в любом случае, создание пакфы критично для нашего авиапрома - не будет товара- выбьют с рынка. Потому я думаю, что несмотря на распилы и проч., товар будет создан и будет продаваться.

----------


## Chizh

Я думаю "к реальным условиям боя", да еще в связке с множеством других систем и сенсоров как в воздухе, так и на земле, традиционно лучше приспособят свои самолеты они. Для нас это пока "неземные технологии".

----------


## bakulinks77

> - 
> 
> Что касаемо пакфы -  то я уверен, что он будет менее технически "навороченным", в отличии от ф-22 и ф-35, но зато более приспособленным к реальным условиям как боя, так и эксплуатации. И этот фактор очень важен - так как не у всех покупателей есть возможность шить по стопиццот тапочек, чтобы обуть обслуживающий персонал.


Ну это Вы ошибаетесь.В него стока понапихали,что оно туда даже толком не лезет все.А пихают в него все что надо и не надо...

А насчет эксплуатации это Вы явно погорячились.Взять хотя бы композиты.Во-первых они делаются через пень-колоду и одна и таже панель на разных машинах ведет себя по разному,потому что их делают такое очучение что таджики.Во-вторых они абсолютно не ремонтопригодны,то есть при появлении трещины в крыле,нужно менять ВСЮ консоль.А если лопнет панель на центроплане,тащи его на АРЗ.Потому что в частях с ней никто ниче не сделает.В-третьих они очень хрупкие,на них особо нельзя ничего ронять,ходить по ним в шпильках.
Спрашивается,как с нашей культурой обслуживания техники(кто работал в полках,те меня поймут) делать такое? Причем это тока композиты,а там еще куча всего такого.Его делают студенты,которые тока на максе самолеты и видят.Обыватели этого не видят,а кто с ним работает все прекрасно видят и понимают. :Frown:

----------


## Sr10

> - насколько много, не знаю. Но - будет товар, найдутся и покупатели. ...
>  Потому я думаю, что несмотря на распилы и проч., товар будет создан и будет продаваться.


“Суперджета” от Погосяна уже есть. Покупателей на него нет и в обозримом будущем не предвидится. А на боинговский “Дримлайнер” очередь – более 800 заказанных, несмотря на задержки и проблемы. Покупатели предпочитают товар от известного бренда с хорошей репутацией, а не побочный продукт распила бюджета…
Бабло важно, но не решающе в этом деле, нужны научные разработки и промышленность, способная их реализовать в изделия. И все это здесь чудесным образом в одночасье не появится из небытия, где пребывает уже второе десятилетие. Уже поздно пить боржоми, к сожалению.
Сказки, что мы-де создадим недорогой, нетребовательный к обслуживанию, но при этом невероятно эффективный многоцелевой самолет – сказки и есть. Тут либо одно, либо другое. Конкретно по 5-му поколению это наглядно продемонстрировали штаты, а остальные даже и не пытаются, ибо осознают, что не потянут. Россиянского и китайского “бумажных драконов” можно в расчет не брать, это для “внутреннего употребления’.

----------


## Антон

> “Суперджета” от Погосяна уже есть. Покупателей на него нет и в обозримом будущем не предвидится.


Товарищ, вы что курили то? Как раз на суржика заказов полно.

----------


## Serega

> Ну это Вы ошибаетесь.В него стока понапихали,что оно туда даже толком не лезет все.А пихают в него все что надо и не надо...


 - я может и ошибаюсь, но тем не менее уверен, что все ништяки, которые в него тулят, всетаки менее навороченее амерских.




> А насчет эксплуатации это Вы явно погорячились.Взять хотя бы композиты.


 - я не говорил что он в эксплуатации будет как миг-21. Но и таким требовательным, как ф-22 он тоже не будет. как раз в силу менее технической навороченности и более низкой культуры производства.




> Спрашивается,как с нашей культурой обслуживания техники(кто работал в полках,те меня поймут) делать такое? Причем это тока композиты,а там еще куча всего такого.Его делают студенты,которые тока на максе самолеты и видят.Обыватели этого не видят,а кто с ним работает все прекрасно видят и понимают.


 - а выхода другого нет. Но проблема глубже. Нет культуры обращения с техникой вообще. ПОсмотри на те же миг-29 - в каком они состоянии в россии и у зарубежных пользователей.

----------


## Sr10

> Товарищ, вы что курили то? Как раз на суржика заказов полно.


Это Вы не вкурили, товарищ. Речь шла о товаре, то-бишь о прибыльности программы. А что Афлот и други возьмут суперджетов сколько прикажут, в этом  никто не сомневается. Для солидности на мировой арене традиционно Индонезия поддержит, и друг Уго…. Но даже до формальной окупаемости проекта (по самым скромным независимым расчетам) этого “полно’ пока сильно не хватает. 
 Да простят модераторы оффтоп…

----------


## Холостяк

Индийская авиастроительная компания Hindustan Aeronautics опубликовала на своем сайте некоторые технические характеристики перспективного истребителя FGFA (Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft), создаваемого совместно с Россией *на базе боевого самолета Т-50* (ПАК ФА).

Согласно описанию, индийская версия самолета будет сетецентрической и сможет действовать в группе с другими FGFA даже в районах с "плохой связью".

Основные характеристики FGFA:
длина - 22,6 м
высота - 5,9 м
максимальный взлетный вес - 34 т
расстояние полета - до 3,88 тыс. км
скорость - до 2,3 тыс. км/ч

На FGFA будут установлены двигатели со всеракурсным управлением вектором тяги и максимальным отклонением сопел в 15 градусов.

Каждый из двух двигателей истребителя сможет развивать тягу в 1400 килограммов-силы (13,7 кН). Вероятно, в этом параметре допущена ошибка. Для сравнения, двухконтурный турбореактивный двигатель АЛ-41Ф1С (устанавливается на истребители Су-35С) способен развивать тягу в 8,8 тыс. килограммов-силы и в 15 тыс. килограммов-силы в режиме форсажа.

В конце сентября текущего года стало известно, что командование ВВС Индии выбрало двигатели для перспективного истребителя, однако какие именно не уточнялось. Сообщалось только, что силовые установки для FGFA будут мощнее АЛ-41Ф1 ("Изделие 117"), предназначенных для перспективного истребителя Т-50.

FGFA сможет совершать полеты на сверхзвуковой скорости в крейсерском режиме, а также маневрировать на сверхзвуке. Во внутреннем отсеке истребителя может быть размещено вооружение массой до 2,25 т, а на внешних пилонах - массой до 5,75 т.

Фюзеляж индийского истребителя будет выполнен с применением технологии малозаметности. Следует учитывать, что разработка FGFA находится на стадии проектирования, а значит многие параметры, указанные HAL, могут измениться в ту или иную сторону. Технические характеристики ПАК ФА пока засекречены.

Контракт на совместную разработку FGFA был подписан Россией и Индией в конце 2010 года. Индийская версия самолета будет создана на базе ПАК ФА, но будет отличаться от последнего версиями с одноместной и двухместной кабиной пилота, двигателями и бортовым оборудованием. Ранее сообщалось, что первый полет FGFA запланирован на 2015 год. ВВС Индии намерены принять на вооружение 250 истребителей FGFA.

----------


## Chizh

> - я не говорил что он в эксплуатации будет как миг-21. Но и таким требовательным, как ф-22 он тоже не будет. как раз в силу менее технической навороченности и более низкой культуры производства.


Для ЛА показательно количество человеко-часов на подготовку вылета и стоимость часа полета.
Для F-22 они заявляли более низкую стоимость чем для F-15. Пока этого не добились, но приближаются.

А вообще нет прямой корреляции более низкой культуры производства и меньшей "требовательности". Может быть ровно наоборот.

----------


## Оскар

> Ну это Вы ошибаетесь.В него стока понапихали,что оно туда даже толком не лезет все.А пихают в него все что надо и не надо...
> 
> А насчет эксплуатации это Вы явно погорячились.Взять хотя бы композиты.Во-первых они делаются через пень-колоду и одна и таже панель на разных машинах ведет себя по разному,потому что их делают такое очучение что таджики.Во-вторых они абсолютно не ремонтопригодны,то есть при появлении трещины в крыле,нужно менять ВСЮ консоль.А если лопнет панель на центроплане,тащи его на АРЗ.Потому что в частях с ней никто ниче не сделает.В-третьих они очень хрупкие,на них особо нельзя ничего ронять,ходить по ним в шпильках.
> Спрашивается,как с нашей культурой обслуживания техники(кто работал в полках,те меня поймут) делать такое? Причем это тока композиты,а там еще куча всего такого.Его делают студенты,которые тока на максе самолеты и видят.Обыватели этого не видят,а кто с ним работает все прекрасно видят и понимают.


то все понятно и все эти проблемы с композитами известны давно, но вы видите другой выход? Композиты сейчас это основная составляющая современных самолетов. И если одни и те же панели разные на разных самолетах это говорит где нужно заострять внимание.
Пример композитный и как рассказывают многие "нежный" Ф-22 используется в суровых условиях Аляски или влажных тропиков. В нете даже фотки есть где с раптора счищают снег вениками техники ходящие по нему в сапогах. Или моющих его из бранспоинтов.
Просто все это понятно но иногда меня удивляет косность мышления, напоминает тот период когда в советское время в зимний период летали истребители с лыжами потому что иначе пришлось бы чистить взлетки, а ведь  лыжи ухудшали аэродинамику. в оконцовке решили все же чистить аэродромы. может просто культуру обслуживания поменять чем наступать на те же "лыжи". Думаю если ПАК пойдет в серию,эту нишу придется возрождать (и кое что создавтать заново) и со временем проблемы решаться. Заодно и технологии поднимуться, иначе и так разрыв большой он еще больше увеличиться.
Вообще примеров когда по тем или иным причинам отказывались от всего нового и продвинутого в Российской армии куча, пример когда не хотели принимать капсюльные ружья вместо крменевых, ссылаясь на то что грубые пальцы солдат не справятся с маленькими капсюлями)))

----------


## Nazar

> Просто все это понятно но иногда меня удивляет косность мышления, напоминает тот период когда в советское время в зимний период летали истребители с лыжами потому что иначе пришлось бы чистить взлетки, а ведь  лыжи ухудшали аэродинамику. в оконцовке решили все же чистить аэродромы. может просто культуру обслуживания поменять чем наступать на те же "лыжи".


А вот у меня вопрос попутный, вы Советское время какого периода берете?
Да и не у одних нас самолеты с лыжами использовали, у тех-же финов, частично у немцев и у ряда других стран и боюсь предположить, что заключалось это немного не в лени чистить полосы.

----------


## bakulinks77

Неужели вы действительно верите в серию?Эта страна Су-34 не может 20 лет.Возрождать нишу?Кто это будет делать?На заводах и КБ получают копейки, люди не держатся.Некому возрождать будет. Комплектующие приходят на него,до 70% брака,потому что людям не платят ничерта.Все просто когда этого не видишь. :Smile:

----------


## Sr10

Серия вполне может быть, и даже скорее всего будет, учитывая что с самого верху прокукарекали о том, теперь хоть наизнанку вывернись, а делать придется - поставят какое-то количество ( эскадрилью, две, три … сколько там вовочка хотел ?) в тот-же Липецк. Формально это строевая часть, формально фак в войсках, и “все хорошо, прекрасная маркиза”. О его реальной боевой ценности будут обтекаемые формулировки в духе “ не имеет мировых аналогов, иновационно, нанотехнологично, неведимко и т.д. и т.п.  Продолжит летать на максах, на потешных военных играх пред ясными очами луноликих доморощенных цезарей,  вот только нет спарки, что-б они, любимые, парили аки соколы в небе (хотя-бы по рулежке провезти, от греха, а остальное дебилятор дорисует)… но ведь можно сделать ? Скажем, по “индийскому заказу”. 
А остальное – под строжайшим грифом, не придерешься, Раптор ведь то-же секретный (“…обо всем остальном людям знать не положено…”). Только там секретят то, что есть, а здесь – то, чего нету….

----------


## Оскар

> Неужели вы действительно верите в серию?Эта страна Су-34 не может 20 лет.Возрождать нишу?Кто это будет делать?На заводах и КБ получают копейки, люди не держатся.Некому возрождать будет. Комплектующие приходят на него,до 70% брака,потому что людям не платят ничерта.Все просто когда этого не видишь.


Это все понятно, обо всем этом говорилось тысячу раз. Но я спросил в чем выход? Мне интересно только ваше мнение на эту ситуацию. Прекратить всю программу ПАКа? Вообще может разрушить всю отрасль, что там все равно некому и нечему возрождать, может просто тогда прекратить все? Что же деньги то переводить на это. Может быть просто оставить то, что покупают за бугром и что необходимо в стране хотя бы в минимуме? Пример Ми-8 со всеми клонами покупают на ура и т.д.Тогда и возрождать ничего не надо, пусть рабочие пахающие на копейки поищут себе другие более достойные вакансии. Ведь всегда есть выход. Готов внимательно выслушать ваши варианты.
Убивает другое, всегда и не раз говорилось, что Российская военная промышленность не может обеспечить уже свою армию. Что ничего массово выпускать не может. А если провести паралель сколько Су-30 и вообще клонов Т-10 было поставлена иностранцам за 20 лет независимости? Там близко уже к пяти сотням входит. Хватило бы на полное перевооружение. Получается что для забугорья возможно все, и мощностя и люди находятся. А для себя нет (там и УВТ, и  БРЛС с ПФАР и все сваяют и прикрутят  было бы бабло) ничего. Можно конечно сказать что там половина забугорного барахла, но почему это оборудование устраивает иностранцев, но нельзя для себя? Если ты сам не в состоянии что-то лучше сделать, то почему не купить у тех у кого лучше получается, покупать технологиями и оборудованием и заполнить ту  нищу которая развалилось. Было бы бабло то все это можно сделать оперативно. Или все же лучше отказаться и не морочить голову?

----------


## juky-puky

> В нете даже фотки есть где с раптора счищают снег вениками техники ходящие по нему в сапогах.


- Да хоть в унтах (Аляска, всё-таки), но обязательно *со специальными мягкими подошвами!*






> Просто все это понятно но иногда меня удивляет косность мышления, напоминает тот период когда в советское время в зимний период летали истребители с лыжами потому что иначе пришлось бы чистить взлетки, а ведь  лыжи ухудшали аэродинамику. в оконцовке решили все же чистить аэродромы.


- В то время, когда истребители были на лыжах, просто не было ещё в достатке машин для очистки аэродромов, - тех же роторов, например, даже таких маломощных:



Не говоря уже о таких (а есть ещё в разы больше):

----------


## Привод

*juky-puky*
Насколько изменят боевой радиус и полезную нагрузку отсеки авиационных средств поражения и топливные баки в нижней (плоской) части фюзеляжа? Cудя по фотографии ПАК ФА, такое возможно? Как это изменит задачи Т-50, исходя из бомбовой нагрузки и запаса топлива на борту? Интересен сам принцип, вытекающий из фотографии плоской части фюзеляжа Т-50...Спасибо...

----------


## Привод

*flateric*, 
а так же остальные *незаменимые мастера своего дела* *(с)*,
прошу прокомментировать фотографии ПАК ФА. Особенно интересует первая фотография. Что м.б. спрятано в хвостовой части самолета? Версии?

----------


## Саныч 62

> прошу прокомментировать фотографии ПАК ФА. Особенно интересует первая фотография. Что м.б. спрятано в хвостовой части самолета? Версии?


 Открытый контейнер противоштопорного парашюта? :Rolleyes:

----------


## MAX

Секретный плазменный ускоритель на наночастицах. :Wink:

----------


## Антон

> Секретный плазменный ускоритель на наночастицах.


Верно!В точку! :Biggrin:

----------


## Привод

> Верно!В точку!


*Антон*
Все три элемента в хвостовой части (между килями и по бокам) - плазменные ускорители на наночастицах? ИМХО, я подозреваю, что под чехлами спрятано три элемента? И еще, по поводу плоской нижней и особенно верхней части (с плоским скосом) фюзеляжа к хвосту - не прокомментируете? Мое скромное мнение - не спроста это. Под брюхом более-менее понятно - отсеки АСП и м.б. конформные баки или контейнеры БРЭО и еще что-нибудь. Как на рисунке с Паралая в теме о Су-34 на airforce.ru . Нет?

----------


## Sr10

Если сформулировать упрощенно, то это сделано в целях оптимизации дифференциала поворотных характеристик и лирингованного улучшения синусоидальных амплитуд высотных эклирисакций, чем одновременно достигается минимизация двунаправленности вектора крутящего момента относительно переменной составляющей амплитуды колебания оси вращения.

----------


## Привод

Видимо слишком упрощенно, для моего понимания, по крайней мере. У меня видимо еще упрощеннее - для конформных топливных баков и отсеков АСП и контейнеров БРЭО ПАК ФА, в зависимости от поставленной задачи и конкретной конфигурации ПАК ФА.  Как в конструкторе Лего. То что это прототип - сомнений не вызывает? И то что ПАК ФА - это комплекс? Один из вариантов боевого применения комплекса - полет в составе группы самолетов. Что и отрабатывалось ПАК ФА в паре с Су-17 одной из модификаций. Данные эти были в открытом доступе на Паралае. 
Возможно удалены уже. Предполагается полет на ПМВ - ставим РЛС ОПМВ (обеспечения полетов намалых высотах). Требуется увеличить боевой радиус - подвешиваем конформный бак. Требуется побольше АСП - отсек АСП (авиационных средств поражения). Это по поводу плоского брюха. Насчет скошенного верха - конкретного ничего упрошенного на ум не приходит, кроме возможной пристыковки с плазменным генератором, озвученной уважаемым *Антон*. И возможной стыковки с каким-либо еще ЛА, как "тандем" самолетов. Последнее - ни на чем не основано и является моим ИМХО...

----------


## muk33

Cу-17 "одной из модификаций" летал с ПАК ФА в качестве самолета видео и фотосъемки  :Tongue: 
А в хвостовой части ПАК ФА "спрятан" банальный порыв ветра. http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...01fbdd6c06f935 или так: http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...8838b5713ea438. А вот так еще круче: http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...8838b5713ea438

----------


## Привод

*muk33*
(С) Если над дыркой в заборе написано слово из пяти букв - не торопитесь в нее что-либо засовывать, там может оказаться ржавый гвоздь - цитата уважаемого Дяди Миши с авиафорумов рунета. Поэтому насчет фотосъемки я вам верю, как верю уважаемым пользователям форумов Паралай, конкретно, уважаемому *flateric* и *paralay* лично. И не только им. Например верю уважаемому *spitfire*. Т.к. несмотря на всю его "одиозность" и славу в рунете, Михаил Исакович - военный летчик 1 класса, ветеран военной службы ВС РФ и в состоянии анализировать материалы открытого доступа и конкретно фотографии ПАК ФА, выложенные на Паралае и не только инсайдерами... То, что ПАК ФА будет работать в группе понимают даже не авиационные специалисты форума стелс-машины. И его малая заметность в полете группы только улучшение и дополнение к тактическим приемам прорыва ПВО на МВ и ПМВ. Для чего и предусмотрено, видимо, место для установки РЛС ОПМВ (как вариант). Никто самолеты с малой заметностью не пошлет напролом в бой через боевые порядки ЗРВ ПВО. Для этого есть способы снижения т. наз. работного времени КП ПВО противника (времени реакции КП ПВО)при выполнении полетов на МВ и ПМВ.  
Вот тема применительно к полетам и способам прорыва ПВО на ПМВ фронтового бомбардировщика Су-34. Тема уже "причесана" модераторами форума Паралай, по понятным причинам...
*Су-34 vs ПВО*
http://paralay.iboards.ru/viewtopic....7a67d980b7f994

----------


## MAX

Уважаемый "Привод", в чем, собственно, вопрос-то?
На Т-50 не будет никаких комфорных баков. Еще, какие секретные подробности Вы хотите узнать (выведать)?  :Wink:

----------


## Привод

> Уважаемый "Привод", в чем, собственно, вопрос-то?
> На Т-50 не будет никаких комфорных баков. Еще, какие секретные подробности Вы хотите узнать (выведать)?


ув. Мах, это не секретные подробности. Это сведения подлежащие засекречиванию, если на то пошло. Если еще точнее - охраняемые сведения. Или сведения, подлежащие защите от ИТР (иностранных технических разведок). На этапе разработки образца В и ВТ. Конкретно -  ПАК ФА. А "Инструкция по комплексному противодействию иностранным техническим разведкам при эксплуатации ПАК ФА в Военно Воздушных Силах" - это документ уже для этапа эксплуатации комплекса. И знать и видеть его пока никто не может, потому что его нет пока. Как нет и самого комплекса в ВВС. Пока нет. И уж тем более пока нет и не будет выписок из него или частных (временных) инструкций по защите охраняемых от разведок сведений. Если проще - это не нашего с вами ума дело. Эдо дело даже не инсайдеров. И случайных/неслучайных споттеров. Такие вот дела и инфо к размышлению...Это я вам как специалист, с доступом информации к идеологии и деятельности ФСТЭК России рассказал. Центрального аппарата ФСТЭК и ее Управлений в Федеральных округах России, отвечающих в т.ч. и за работу ОПК авиационной направленности на местах...

----------


## An-Z

> ... И знать и видеть его пока никто не может, потому что его нет пока. Как нет и самого комплекса в ВВС. Пока нет. И уж тем более пока нет и не будет выписок из него или частных (временных) инструкций по защите охраняемых от разведок сведений. Если проще - это не нашего с вами ума дело.....


Еще пара таких ёмких и "ценных" по содедржанию сообщений, бан за флуд гарантирован...

----------


## Привод

> Еще пара таких ёмких и "ценных" по содедржанию сообщений, бан за флуд гарантирован...


*An-Z*
Это намек на блокировку доступа за возможное разглашение мной сведений? Если так, то к сведениям допущен и с достаточной формой. И руководство о моем присутствии здесь поставлено в известность. Поэтому и присутствую. Теперь по поводу названия упомянутой мною инструкции: 
*"Инструкция по комплексному противодействию иностранным техническим разведкам при эксплуатации ПАК ФА в Военно Воздушных Силах"*. Это название не существующего документа и не существующего пока в ВВС комплекса ПАК ФА. И озвучено оно в формате документа времен СССР, т.е. в устаревшем формате... Документы с похожим или близким названием поступали в войска и авиацию вместе с изделием и имели соответствующий гриф. Поскольку было это уже в не существующем ныне государстве и находится в настоящее время за границей РФ, то никаких сведений ограниченного доступа в моем сообщении нет. Естественно их и не будет...По понятным причинам. Понятным не только мне, но и моему руководству... :Rolleyes:

----------


## MAX

> *juky-puky*
> Насколько изменят боевой радиус и полезную нагрузку отсеки авиационных средств поражения и топливные баки в нижней (плоской) части фюзеляжа? Cудя по фотографии ПАК ФА, такое возможно? Как это изменит задачи Т-50, исходя из бомбовой нагрузки и запаса топлива на борту? Интересен сам принцип, вытекающий из фотографии плоской части фюзеляжа Т-50...Спасибо...


Как тогда можно расценивать эти вопросы с Вашей стороны? Разглашение? Выуживание информации? Пустые домыслы?

----------


## Привод

> Как тогда можно расценивать эти вопросы с Вашей стороны? Разглашение? Выуживание информации? Пустые домыслы?


Уважаемый MAX, а как бы вы хотели расценивать или расцениваете вообще общение на форумах авиационной и другой специализированной направленности? И что это общение представляет лично для вас и других любителей авиации? Или вы не любитель, а человек для которого рамки интернета узки и недостаточны для конструктивного и предметного обсуждения самолетов России? И вообще для чего люди собираются в интернете на авиафорумах, например? Сам процесс присутствия на форумах и ваше личное представление о присутствии людей в интернете интересует. Думаю, что оно не отличается от представления других пользователей и моего представления лично...Форум русарми в качестве примера не приводите...

----------


## MAX

Лично Ваше сообщение, я расцениваю, как делитанское и к авиации (профессиональной) никакого отношения не имеющего. Прикрытие при этом всевозможными ссылками на параграфы и определения режимов секретности наводит на мысли, что эти секретные инструкции даны в Ленгли. :Biggrin: 
Как к Вам нужно относится, после вопросов о том, что находится под чехлами на самолете? Самолет. Конкретно Т-50. И ничего более того. :Wink:

----------


## Привод

Как угодно расценивайте, уважаемый МАХ. Кстати, в обратном направлении свой никнейм не пробовали читать? Вы типичный пользователь интернет-ресурсов с функциями провокатора. Их в интернете, как глистов развелось у пуделя. Уважаемый spitfire на Паралае их очень метко назвал "фуфлогонами". Вы бы скан своего диплома опубликовали, прежде чем малознакомым ярлыки приклеивать. Не по взрослому это. Это характерно для начинающих бойцов интернета, к которым, видимо вы себя не причисляете? Обычный любитель авиации? Как на форуме коноплеводов-русарми marinel, видимо-невидимо? Ничего личного, уважаемый МАХ, клейте дальше ярлыки - со мной вы ошиблись.
p.s.  Был тут прапорщик пару лет назад - писал на суржике и копипастил бред. С волчьим никнеймом. Да не учел бедолага, что почерк техника-оператора микрофонного перехвата Ил-20 даже в интернете и за два кабельтовых виден. Это к вопросу распознавания образов на форумах...Кто есть ху, т.е.   ... :Wink:

----------


## MAX

"И тут Остапа понесло!" :Biggrin:

----------


## Привод

> "И тут Остапа понесло!"


Ага...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Как тогда можно расценивать эти вопросы с Вашей стороны? Разглашение? Выуживание информации? Пустые домыслы?


Все гораздо проще: это словесный понос.

----------


## Привод

А может быть и т. наз."маскирующий радиообмен". Зачем-то инсайдеры выложили фото зачехленного ПАК ФА в сети. Или это случайные прохожие сделали?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

> Это намек на блокировку доступа за возможное разглашение мной сведений?


Нет, это намек на то, что не надо начинать с того, с чего Вы закончили в Ваше предыдущее пришествие на данный форум. :Wink:

----------


## forcekons

> А может быть и т. наз."маскирующий радиообмен". Зачем-то инсайдеры выложили фото зачехленного ПАК ФА в сети. Или это случайные прохожие сделали?


"А Остапа всё несет и несёт..." :Biggrin: 
Ага, *инсайдеры* всех стран присутствовавших на МАКС-2011... среди десяток тысяч посетителей...

----------


## Nazar

> =) Слышь, Фуфлогонище Паниковский, ты часом х*р с губной помадой не попутал? Когда научишься отличать инсайдеров от ротозеев и стоянки в Жуковском от МАКСа- пиши, или очки одень. А сейчас- иди в *опу. Направление движения сечёшь, клоун? =)


Я же двумя постами выше предупреждал.
Итог, бан трое суток, за оскорбление собеседника.

----------


## An-Z

> *An-Z*
> Это намек на блокировку доступа за возможное разглашение мной сведений? Если так, то к сведениям допущен и с достаточной формой. И руководство о моем присутствии здесь поставлено в известность...


Нет, это было предупреждение воздержаться от флуда, флейма и троллинга. Привет руководству!

----------


## juky-puky

> *juky-puky*
> Насколько изменят боевой радиус и полезную нагрузку отсеки авиационных средств поражения и топливные баки в нижней (плоской) части фюзеляжа? Cудя по фотографии ПАК ФА, такое возможно? Как это изменит задачи Т-50, исходя из бомбовой нагрузки и запаса топлива на борту? Интересен сам принцип, вытекающий из фотографии плоской части фюзеляжа Т-50...Спасибо...


- В принципе это можно сделать, разумеется, - переместить отсеки вооружения на метр ниже, чтобы люки располагались в одной плоскости с воздухозаборниками двигателей, а освободившееся место занять под топливные баки - войдёт ещё дополнительно тонн 5-6 топлива. Естественно, что боевой радиус при этом может быть увеличен ещё километров на 700-1000.

*Но это будет уже совершенно другой самолёт* - у него будет и максимальная скорость меньше километров на 400 в час, порядка 1500 км/ч на полном форсаже...
Но полезная нагрузка при этом никак не изменится...

----------


## juky-puky

> *flateric*, 
> а так же остальные *незаменимые мастера своего дела* *(с)*,
> прошу прокомментировать фотографии ПАК ФА. Особенно интересует первая фотография. Что м.б. спрятано в хвостовой части самолета? Версии?


- То же, что и у YF-22 здесь на видео, начало 44 секунды, - контейнер с противоштопорным парашютом на стойках:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdRVbr1OfKc

----------


## MAX

> - То же, что и у YF-22 здесь на видео, начало 44 секунды, - контейнер с противоштопорным парашютом на стойках:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdRVbr1OfKc


Зачем на "1" два противоштопорных парашюта в "заднице"? Один в контейнере врезанном в хвостовую балку, а второй, как Вы утверждаете, на ферме над хвостовой балкой. Это чтобы тормозить быстрее? :Biggrin: 
Банальный порыв ветра, о котором уже говорилось. Нет там ничего и не будет. Если только, как опять уже говорилось, плазменный генератор на наночастицах.

----------


## juky-puky

> Зачем на "1" два противоштопорных парашюта в "заднице"? Один в контейнере врезанном в хвостовую балку, а второй, как Вы утверждаете, на ферме над хвостовой балкой. Это чтобы тормозить быстрее?


- В контейнере в хвостовой балке не _противоштопорный_ парашют, там был и есть _тормозной_ парашют. Тормозной парашют нужен будет постоянно самолёту, на весь период его эксплуатации, а *противоштопорный парашют крепят на самолёты* (любые, от истребителей до огромных лайнеров и транспортников) *только на время испытаний*.
Я же привёл картинку на видео, не по глазам разве??



> Банальный порыв ветра, о котором уже говорилось. Нет там ничего и не будет.


- Не смешите мои тапочки, - в приличном испытательном центре настолько херовые резинки и крепления крючков на чехлах, или настолько безответственные техники и механики, что нормально не могут зачехлить истребитель №1, и по дороге там чехол болтается как половая тряпка?! И лупит по самолёту?!  Да тут же эту бригаду техников, которая таким безответственным образом обращается со столь важной матчастью, старший инженер расстреляет за ближайшим капониром из табельного ПМ... 



> Если только, как опять уже говорилось, плазменный генератор на наночастицах.


- Не смешно.

----------


## MAX

Все ясно. 
Просвящаю. Так, на всякий случай. 
На фото "1" в чехлах, снятая, скорее всего, перед МАКСом. На нее весной был установлен именно противоштопорный парашют в контейнере в хвостовой балке. Тормозной штатный парашют находится в контейнере на верхней поверхности хвостовой балки (как на Су-34) и никуда не делся. Не сочтите за труд самому посмотреть видео. 
"1" на второй день МАКСа сломали. Это отдельная тема. В остальные дни летала только "2". 
"1" как стояла в ангаре с тех пор, так и стоит до сих пор. Ремонтируют. И простой этот тем и обиден, что должны были уже слетать на большие углы. А не слетали. 
Вот фото. Первое - до установки контейнера. Второе - с контейнером противоштопорного парашюта. И третье - тормозной парашют.
Еще вопросы будут? 
А чехол такой легкий сделали специально. Неужели правда думайте, что в стране брезент закончился? И крепится этот чехол свободно. Постоянно меняется форма. Легче в заблуждение ввести.

----------


## juky-puky

- Форма у этого вздувшегося чехла уж слишком странная!  :Smile:  До невозможности. Причём видно, что с той стороны, откуда фотографировали, он прекрасно застёгнут!..  :Wink:

----------


## AndyK

> - Форма у этого вздувшегося чехла уж слишком странная!  До невозможности. Причём видно, что с той стороны, откуда фотографировали, он прекрасно застёгнут!..


Очень такая "странная", эдакая дифференциальная  :Biggrin: 

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...01fbdd6c06f935
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...8838b5713ea438
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...8838b5713ea438

----------


## MAX

> - Форма у этого вздувшегося чехла уж слишком странная!  До невозможности. Причём видно, что с той стороны, откуда фотографировали, он прекрасно застёгнут!..


Т.е., другими словами, Вы признаете свою неправоту в отношении тормозного и противоштопорного парашюта на Т-50-1?
Если, вдруг, еще что-то не знаете по Т-50 - обращайтесь.  :Wink:  Никаких домыслов. Все домысливают (допридумывают) на других сайтах, ативно здесь пропогандируемых недавно.

*AndyK*
Особенно хороша последняя фотка. И что там спрятано? :о))

----------


## AndyK

> *AndyK*
> Особенно хороша последняя фотка. И что там спрятано? :о))


Как шо? фсе давно знают, что надувной бак на стопитьсот литров  :Biggrin:

----------


## juky-puky

> Т.е., другими словами, Вы признаете свою неправоту в отношении тормозного и противоштопорного парашюта на Т-50-1?


- Конечно, признаю.



> Если, вдруг, еще что-то не знаете по Т-50 - обращайтесь.  Никаких домыслов. Все домысливают (допридумывают) на других сайтах, ативно здесь пропагандируемых недавно.


- С удовольствием обращаюсь: правда ли, что в ходе испытаний у одного из Т-50 была проблема из-за превышения перегрузки?

----------


## AndyK

> правда ли, что в ходе испытаний у одного из Т-50 была проблема из-за превышения перегрузки?


Ага, все вот так Моссаду и выложили :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

Я вообще не понимаю, зачем нужно было его чехлить, если он все равно обснят со всех сторон. В Сети выложены такие фото, сделанные той же Лысцевой, что можно все заклепки пересчитать и лючки.
А то, что чехол раздувается, так мне кажется, что это специально сделано. Для этого и дырки в нем, для забора воздуха.

----------


## Саныч 62

http://content.foto.mail.ru/mail/moin/283/s-559.jpg  - похоже, что там что-то есть, в отличие от остальных
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...01fbdd6c06f935
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...8838b5713ea438
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...8838b5713ea438
 уж очень форма "вздутия" чехла странная

----------


## forcekons

> Я вообще не понимаю, зачем нужно было его чехлить, если он все равно обснят со всех сторон. В Сети выложены такие фото, сделанные той же Лысцевой, что можно все заклепки пересчитать и лючки.
> А то, что чехол раздувается, так мне кажется, что это специально сделано. Для этого и дырки в нем, для забора воздуха.


Все до неприличия просто. У нас еще со времен СССР осталась "привычка" (требуемая сверху) к новой технике применять демаскирирующие средства... и порой это выглядит смешно. Примеров вполне достаточно. Вспомним, как на выводе из эллинга  ЮД, его нос был накрыт брезентом, а после спуска он намок и отчетливо "проявилась" его мордочка со всеми подробностями... на спуске второй лодки они учли свой промах и под брезентом соорудили конструкцию  :Biggrin: , хотя уже за долго до этого только  ленивому не было известно как  она выглядит...   "Севмаш" до сих пор  ретушует свои фото "Бореев", несмотря на то, что в сети полно их фото без ретуши. Еще вспоминается, как военные секретили Т-90М, несмотря на то, что на презентации Путину было полно журналистов, и вечером по всем каналом прошли видеорепортажи,  на которых был тот самый "секретный" но после этого военные не давали  согласие на его рассекречивание. И таких примеров полно.  



> похоже, что там что-то есть, в отличие от остальных


Да нету там ничего! На МАКСе Т-50 выкатывая на дорожки в этой накидке, затем снимая ее с него, он совершив полет, опять укутывался в нее... Для чего? ну главное что бы меры "секретности" были соблюдены, несмотря на то, что  они за частую идиотские и смешные.



> уж очень форма "вздутия" чехла странная


Странная она потому что, в задней части этого "балахона" нет дырок для пропускания воздушного потока набираемого через отверстия сверху и щели... поэтому там всегда имеется характерное вздутие...

Ваш Кэп :Tongue:

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

Журнал "ВЗЛЁТ"

_Третий прототип ПАК ФА – в воздухе!
22 ноября 2011 г. в Комсомольске-на-Амуре впервые поднялся в воздух третий летный экземпляр Перспективного авиационного комплекса фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА) – опытный самолет Т-50-3. Пилотировал машину Заслуженный летчик-испытатель России Герой Российской Федерации Сергей Богдан. Первый полет третьего прототипа ПАК ФА продолжался около часа и прошел в соответствии с поставленным заданием. После выполнения нескольких полетов по программе заводских испытаний Т-50-3 будет перебазирован на Летно-испытательную и доводочную базу компании «Сухой» в подмосковном Жуковском, где, пройдя дооснащение рядом новых систем бортового оборудования, присоединится к комплексной программе испытаний, в которых уже участвуют два первых летных образца ПАК ФА._

http://www.take-off.ru/

True or false?!

----------


## MAX

Так "трешка" давно в Жуковском уже. Стоит себе спокойно, рядышком с остальными. Летать, пока не летали. Но собрали уже почти.

----------


## bakulinks77

> True or false?!


В чем собсна вопрос? Ну да, полетел, было дело.  :Biggrin:

----------


## muk33

3-й, 33-й - какая разница? Когда он попадет в войска - вот в чем вопрос!

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

Ладно, понял, ни для кого не новость. Поеду обратно к себе в... город на Б... там всегда всё в новинку.

----------


## PPV

> Ладно, понял, ни для кого не новость. Поеду обратно к себе в... город на Б... там всегда всё в новинку.


А я считал, что город Иркутск на реке Ангаре...

----------


## Sr10

> 3-й, 33-й - какая разница? Когда он попадет в войска - вот в чем вопрос!


В 2013г - установочная партия в Липецк, в 2015г - серийные поставки.
Так "старшОй приказал' ;)

----------


## muk33

> В 2013г - установочная партия в Липецк, в 2015г - серийные поставки.
> Так "старшОй приказал' ;)


Чрезвычайно оптимистичное заявление  :Smile: . Вот что писали например в 2008 году про Су-35: http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2008/07/07/152511.html. И ХДЕ они все? А чем, кстати _установочная партия_ отличается от _серийных поставок_? В установочной партии тоже серийные самолеты...

----------


## Sr10

> Чрезвычайно оптимистичное заявление . А чем, кстати _установочная партия_ отличается от _серийных поставок_? В установочной партии тоже серийные самолеты...


Это не ко мне вопросы ;) 
Так премьер-министр, он-же бывший и будущий президент/верховный главком озвучил планы по Т50. Выше рангом уже просто некуда…  
Но действительно интересно, как справятся, учитывая проблемы с №1. Судя по заявленным потенциальным возможностям, Т50 должен стать чем-то вроде увеличенного 2-двигательного F35 базового варианта. А заокеанская программа растянулась по времени прилично, не говоря уже о стоимости. Это не беря в расчет состояние их промышленности и здешней…

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

> А я считал, что город Иркутск на реке Ангаре...


Иркутск на Ангаре, а город на Б... это город на Б. Кузница авиационных кадров СНГ.

То есть третий всё таки поднялся, но насколько помню его должны были на статические испытания сдать? Или я что-то путаю?

----------


## Sr10

> То есть третий всё таки поднялся, но насколько помню его должны были на статические испытания сдать? Или я что-то путаю?


Третий совершенно точно уже поднялся, уже прибыл в Жук, уже были фото в сети, отчего у Вас такие сомнения по этому вопросу ?  
Если суммировать всю открытую инфу - на третьем присутствует электро массогабарит рлс.

----------


## FLOGGER

Разве там сейчас МГМ стоит, не реальная станция?

----------


## Sr10

> Разве там сейчас МГМ стоит, не реальная станция?


Слухи такие ходят, не более того ;)   С этим Т50 все что не гостайна – то коммерческая…

----------


## Observer69

> Чрезвычайно оптимистичное заявление . Вот что писали например в 2008 году про Су-35: http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2008/07/07/152511.html. И ХДЕ они все? А чем, кстати _установочная партия_ отличается от _серийных поставок_? В установочной партии тоже серийные самолеты...


В данном случае люди упоминающие про "установочную" партию сами "ни сном ни рылом" про то что такое "установочная партия".


Согласно "Положению о порядке создания АТ", установочная партия возникает только тогда, когда СЕРИЙНОЕ производство, освоенное на одном предприятии, переносится (осваивается) на другое предприяие.

----------


## bakulinks77

> Разве там сейчас МГМ стоит, не реальная станция?


Сама станция должна с 4 вроде появицца. :) Если успеют до ума довести конечно :)

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

> Сама станция должна с 4 вроде появицца. :) Если успеют до ума довести конечно :)


Так на статику ни один не сдадут?

----------


## kfmut

на стат.испытаниях уже поди один заломали, а для повторных ещё рано же, что там менялось-то?

----------


## bakulinks77

> Так на статику ни один не сдадут?


На статику нулевка самая первая ушла, раньше, чем КНС сделали  :Wink:

----------


## Djoker

Начались испытания истребителя пятого поколения с новейшим радаром | Оборона и безопасность | Лента новостей "РИА Новости"




> *Начались испытания истребителя пятого поколения с новейшим радаром*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 8 авг - РИА Новости. Компания "Сухой" приступила к летным испытаниям самолета пятого поколения (ПАК ФА, Т-50) с уникальной бортовой радиолокационной системой с активной фазированной антенной решёткой (БРЛС с АФАР) в составе бортового комплекса авионики, сообщает в среду пресс-служба компании "Сухой".
> 
> Первая опытная партия истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 должна поступить в ВВС РФ в 2013 году, серийно эти самолеты будут выпускаться с 2015 года.
> 
> "В ходе наземных и летных экспериментов на опытном образце Т-50-3 при проверке режимов работы БРЛС "воздух-воздух" и "воздух-поверхность" в первых же экспериментах получены значительные и устойчивые результаты на уровне существующих возможностей лучших образцов авиационной техники", - говорится в сообщении.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

ОАО "Компания "Сухой" - Новости - Новости компании




> *Компания «Сухой» провела стыковки ПАК ФА с самолетом-заправщиком*
> 
> Москва, 21 августа. Компания «Сухой» провела эксперименты по подходам и стыковке ПАК ФА (Т-50) с самолетом-заправщиком. Проведено девять контактирований в процессе одного полета. В испытаниях помимо Т-50-2 участвовал самолет-заправщик Ил-78 с экипажем из строевой воинской части и самолет сопровождения Су25УБ с экипажем из испытательного центра ВВС. 
> 
> На Т-50-2 в настоящее время проводятся исследования по устойчивости, управляемости и прочности самолета в большом диапазоне до- и сверхзвуковых режимов полетов в различных конфигурациях.
> 
> Первый летный образец Т-50-1 завершает программу подготовки к испытательным полетам на большие закритические углы атаки и сверхманевренность.
> 
> На Т-50-3 в августе начаты летные испытания с уникальной бортовой радиолокационной системой с активной фазированной антенной решёткой (БРЛС с АФАР) в составе бортового комплекса авионики. В ходе наземных и летных экспериментов на опытном образце Т-50-3 при проверке режимов работы БРЛС «воздух-воздух» и «воздух-поверхность» в первых же экспериментах получены значительные и устойчивые результаты на уровне существующих возможностей лучших образцов авиационной техники. Подтверждены пути дальнейшего развития этих возможностей. Начаты работы по проверке работы оптических каналов.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Изготовлены первые радары с АФАР для ПАК ФА




> *Изготовлены первые радары с АФАР для ПАК ФА*
> 
>  Научно-исследовательский институт приборостроения имени В.В.Тихомирова разработал и изготовил первые четыре образца радара с активной фазированной решеткой (АФАР), который в ходе летных испытаний на истребителе пятого поколения полностью подтверждает заявленные характеристики, сообщил генеральный директор института Юрий Белый. 
> 
> «На сегодняшний день уже изготовлено четыре полномасштабных образца АФАР. Один стоит на постоянно действующем стенде генерального конструктора в НИИП имени Тихомирова, второй - на стенде компании «Сухой», третий - на третьем летном образце перспективного авиационного комплекса фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА) и уже начал летные испытания», - сказал Ю.Белый на проходящем в Берлине авиасалоне «ИЛА-2012».
> 
>  По его словам, в первых же полетах практически все заявленные характеристики новой бортовой РЛС с АФАР были подтверждены: и в режиме «воздух-воздух», и в режиме «воздух-поверхность». Ю.Белый сообщил, что четвертый образец радара с АФАР поставлен на Комсомольское-на-Амуре авиационное производственное объединение. «Он сейчас установлен на четвертый самолет, который должен перебазироваться в ЛИИ имени Громова и подключиться к летным испытаниям. 
> 
> Так что программа идет своим чередом. Фактически, по графику, согласованному с компанией «Сухой», - сказал собеседник агентства.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Поставки истребителей пятого поколения в войска начнутся в 2016 году &mdash; Российская газета &mdash; Поставки истребителей пятого поколения в войска начнутся в 2016 году




> *Поставки истребителей пятого поколения в войска начнутся в 2016 году* 
> 
> Серийные поставки истребителей пятого поколения ПАК ФА в войска начнутся в 2016 году, сообщает РИА Новости.
> 
> "По гособоронзаказу ПАК ФА должен прийти в ВВС в 2016 году, но предварительные испытания он пройдет в Государственном летно-испытательном центре Минобороны РФ. Я так думаю, что в 2014-2015 мы к ним приступим", - заявил генерал-лейтенант Виктор Бондарев, главнокомандующий ВВС РФ.
> 
> По словам генерала, есть прогресс и в деле создания самолета, предназначенного для Дальней авиации (ПАК ДА). По словам главкома, уже утвержден внешний облик будущего летательного аппарата. В скором времени будут проведены все необходимые мероприятия, включая доводку воздушного судна и его постановку на производство.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот тут я не понял: каким образом самолет, на который только утвержден "внещний облик" "в скором времени" будет поставлен на производство? Да и "доводка воздушного судна в скором времени" звучит как-то странно. "Судно"-то уже построено, что-ли?

----------


## muk33

> Поставки истребителей пятого поколения в войска начнутся в 2016 году — Российская газета — Поставки истребителей пятого поколения в войска начнутся в 2016 году


Главком, млять! В ГЛИЦ проводятся не ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНЫЕ, а *ГОСУДАРСТВЕННЫЕ* испытания. Предварительные, они же ЗАВОДСКИЕ или ЛЕТНО-КОНСТРУКТОРСКИЕ проводятся фирмой-производителем. И они начались с момента первого полета....

----------


## Pilot

Мож он говорил предварительно пройдет испытания, а потом поступит в войска, а журналисты не поняли, хотя этот мог и так сказать :(

----------


## Холостяк

Амеры ржут относительно этого Т-50. Машина эта не соответствует современной концепции ведения боевых действий в воздухе. Прежде всего потому как боев типа «за достижение превосходства в воздухе» уже  современной войне не будет. Основная задача авиации это удары с воздуха. Практику уже видели – в начале удары без захода в зону действия истребителей и ПВО противника.., эти удары выводят из строя аэродромы, систему управления, подавляют ПВО.., для этого уже есть все необходимое вооружение…, дальше следуют бомбовые удары и поддержка штурмовой авиацией наземных сил для уничтожения остатков разрозненных сухопутных сил противника… Авиа ударами авиация противника будет уничтожена! Так что никаких истребительных боев не будет. Обратитесь к тому же конфликту с Грузией. Сейчас надо самолеты для ударов по земле… Не было бы сбитых Ту-22 С4-24 если б у нас были самолеты и оружие для нанесения современных воздушных ударов, а мы пока «бомбим Берлин»… Поэтому амеры идут к сокращению и отказу закупок Ф-35. Самолет типа воздух-воздух уже «вышел в тираж»… Это и касается Т-50 который и так сырой, что композиты от него отлетают и крошатся на каждом вылете, МАКС тому подтверждение когда оба самолета «загнулись»…, к тому и вооружение для него тока по воздуху,как и вся начинка для него просто «пшик»… Просто смех когда его собираются ставить на вооружение да еще на перспективу. На какую перспективу!? Это все деньги «на воздух»! С кем Россия собирается устраивать воздушные бои в локальных конфликтах или мировой войне!? Если мировая война нагрянет, то после ядерных ударов неужели повзлетают истребители? Для чего? Покружить вокруг разваленного аэродрома?
Амеры уже закрыли эту тему с истребителями.. Они работают на доставку оружия по воздуху, без захода в зоны действия противника… Работа идет над самолетом в большей степени работающим воздух-земля и только с возможностью воздух-воздух, когда любые воздушные цели просто уничтожаются на больших дальнастях совместно с наземными ПВО… Массированный воздушный удар как высокоточным так и обычным оружием с воздуха уже опробирован.., уничтожение военных баз\аэродромов, средств ПВО, коммуникаций, промышленности, а затем уже поддержка с воздуха -  это является перспективой для авиации... По факту наши и так отстали и фактически период истребителей 5 поколения профукали, так и пропустили бы его, а то нахрена лезть и машину вчерашнего дня пытаются втиснуть не только в сегодняшний день, но и в завтрашний… Место этому Т-50 вместе с выкидышами – черному Су с обратнойстреловидностью и 1.44…

----------


## Павел1988

Однозначный респект. После такого мега-авторитетного развенчания и срыва покровов надо лавочку сворачивать, это к гадалке не ходи...

----------


## skynomad

Уважаемый Холостяк это Вы свое компетентное мнение высказали? Или опять МК начитались на ночь?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Уважаемый Холостяк это Вы свое компетентное мнение высказали? Или опять МК начитались на ночь?


Мне тоже этот пост Холостяка  показался неожиданным и неадекватным, но это *моё* восприятие.  И мне некоторые его "пассажи" кажутся  очень сомнтельными. Но он имеет полное право, как я понимаю, высказать *свое* собственное мнение. И не надо сюда МК проплетать, потому что у каждого человека мнение формируется под влиянием внешних факторов: это может быть личный опыт и знания, чужой опыт, а также информация, почерпнутая  из книг, журналов, статей и т. п. В т. ч. и из МК. Так что не вижу повода для сарказма.
 А по существу, я не разделяю пафоса статьи Холостяка и не соглаен с ней по сути.

----------


## Павел1988

Вы там еще где-то суть нашли?)) Мне лично хватило пассажа "Ф-35 - самолет для завоевания господства в воздухе..." - интересно, сами амеры в курсе?)) В общем, за позитив ему спасибо, честно.

----------


## Холостяк

Парни! Это все на полном серьезе... Я просто своими словами запостил и не свои "больные" мысли, эта инфа на докладе с аргументом..., и на верхах уже начинают чесать репу по поводу заказов нашего ВВС на энтот самолет... Тем более он себя уже "показал". На него ничего нет... Доводить (в смысле не то что там приводить к оптимальному, а вообще - к тому чтоб хоть нормально что-то работало от движка до афара) его будут как тот же СуперДжет хрен знамо скока. По композитам у нас никакого опыта и все разлетается, как и все технологии, в том числе по кирпичу, у нас утеряны - это официальные заявления наших руководителей сквозь слезы - так как так все и обстоит... ВВСу как заказчику, в свете современной войны и опыта применения авиации сейчас НАТОвской в их войнах как и нашей в Грузии....., уже не это надо... "Бомбить Берлин" по той схеме, как попытались наши в Грузии (хотя знали что будут биты, но выхода не было так как у нас одно старье) да и НАТО рыпнулись в Югославии (и потом схему применения авиации резко сменили) - мы и они это уже поняли и уже не будут (хотя наши по убогости будут вынуждены еще до 2025 года уж точно если ничего не поменяют)... Сейчас уже не будет за сбитые - "Все для фронта" тыл выпускать и возмещать потери сбитых... Сейчас то, что есть - должно максимально работать и не входить во время войны в потери. Сейчас уже обратили внимание - что нет массовости самолетов и авиабаз. Сейчас держут оптимальное число, чтоб и содержать их было не накладно... А у нас пока витает будёновская теория с шашкой в атаку - "превосходства в воздухе".., их сбивают а на их место новые и новые... Туча наших истребкоф! Гы-гы-гы! Неееее! Сейчас авиация аккуратно, неуязвимо, без потерь, тотечные удары с воздуха без захода в зоны - подавляет все.., а уж потом уже можно добивать в норах оставшихся ФАБами и пехоту поддерживать... А в лоб сейчас никто биться на истребках не будет... На "кучу" Т-50 просто вышлют кучу пвошных ракет, если все эти Т-50 еще в ангаре или в кармане не уничтожат..., и превосходство закончилось....
Так что, как говорят амеры - "оупен ё майнд"... А с наших они действительно ржут..., так как наши пытаются свое отставание на 30 лет пройти за 5 лет вместо того чтоб пропустить и начать уже с новых технологий и не тратить деньги и мучать жопу на то что уже "поезд ушёл".......

----------


## An-Z

> ... Я просто своими словами запостил и не свои "больные" мысли, эта инфа на докладе с аргументом...


А можно поконкретнее, что за доклад, можно ли ознакомиться? Ваш поток слов ниасили..




> ...  так как наши пытаются свое отставание на 30 лет пройти за 5 лет вместо того чтоб пропустить и начать уже с новых технологий....


С каких, например? Я знаю что ряд технологий применяемых промышленно на Западе у нас даже воспроизвести не могут, так что прямо т аки взять и начать не получиться, что то надо проходить из пропущенного за 30 лет.

И ещё. Откуда такая уверенность, что ПАК_ФА в окончательном виде будет самолётом «достижения превосходства в воздухе»?

----------


## Nazar

> Мне лично хватило пассажа "Ф-35 - самолет для завоевания господства в воздухе..."



А где вы это вычитали, сами додумали, или из контекста такой вывод сделали?
По факту американцы действительно  сократили план закупок F-35, правда одному богу известно на сколько, изначально вроде планировалось что-то около 2500 самолетов, для ВВС, ВМФ и КМП, сейчас вроде проскакивала цифра 2000 машин, до 34 года.

В остальном с Холостяком  согласен не полностью, но радужных надежд на Т-50 так-же не разделяю.

----------


## skynomad

собственно, мой вопрос был задан, как раз с целью определиться в своем отношении к посту Холостяка. Если это его мнение, то ( заметьте, что и уважаемый и компетентное без кавычек, то есть с уважением к его личному мнению)  - сомнение, если это была трансляция МК без указания на источник,  то извините сарказм ( и это мое личное мнение)

----------


## Павел1988

> А где вы это вычитали, сами додумали, или из контекста такой вывод сделали?
> По факту американцы действительно  сократили план закупок F-35, правда одному богу известно на сколько, изначально вроде планировалось что-то около 2500 самолетов, для ВВС, ВМФ и КМП, сейчас вроде проскакивала цифра 2000 машин, до 34 года.
> 
> В остальном с Холостяком  согласен не полностью, но радужных надежд на Т-50 так-же не разделяю.


"...Поэтому амеры идут к сокращению и отказу закупок Ф-35. Самолет типа воздух-воздух уже «вышел в тираж»… " Вам озвученный мною вывод из данного пассажа логичным не кажется? Про "уничтожение авиации противника на аэродромах без захода в зону действия авиации противника" - сей бред на Авантюре сильно товарищей посмешил. Остальное комментировать тем более себя не уважать.

----------


## Nazar

> Вам озвученный мною вывод из данного пассажа логичным не кажется?


Кажется, но не совсем.




> Про "уничтожение авиации противника на аэродромах без захода в зону действия авиации противника" - сей бред на Авантюре сильно товарищей посмешил.


Расскажите товарищам на Авантюре, о ракете AGM-86C и о ее применении, пусть они еще маленько повеселятся.

----------


## Nazar

Кстати какие-то слухи поползли, что какой-то министр обороны, кому-то признался, что серийное пр-во Т-50 откладывается на пять лет...
Даже не знаю кому верить...Так хочется надеяться что к 15 году будет 80 Су-35, с десяток Т-50 и так далее.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Так хочется надеяться что к 15 году будет 80 Су-35, с десяток Т-50 и так далее....


Надеяться можно,  по-моему, на то, что сколько-то СУ-35-х в войска придут. Не думаю, что 80. До 15 года осталось 2, ну, пусть 3 года. Это, считай, по 30 штук в год. Это *реально?* Мне кажется, нет. По нынешним темпам строительства самолетов, нереально. С  десяток Т-50, возможно, наклепают, но что это будет? Чем и насколько они будут укомплектованы? МИ-28 вон до сих пор без надвтулочной РЛС летает, хотя в планах, ЕМНИС, она была, и даже есть. А тут, мне кажется, дело-то посложнее будет. Отрапортовать  при наличии десятка можно о чем угодно, как говорится, "пипл схавает". Ну, а реально будет ли этот десяток тем, что должно было бы быть? Большой вопрос...

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Кстати какие-то слухи поползли, что какой-то министр обороны, кому-то признался, что серийное пр-во Т-50 откладывается на пять лет...
> Даже не знаю кому верить...Так хочется надеяться что к 15 году будет 80 Су-35, с десяток Т-50 и так далее....


www.Airforce.ru - Серийное производство Т-50 (ПАК ФА) откладывается на 5 лет

Серийное производство российского перспективного истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 (ПАК ФА) начнется к 2020 году. Об этом, как сообщает РИА Новости, в среду, 10 октября, заявил министр обороны России Анатолий Сердюков.

Ранее серийное производство самолета планировалось начать в 2015 году, а мелкосерийное - уже в 2013 году. Поступление первых самолетов на вооружение Минобороны ожидалось к 2016 году. Чем обусловлена задержка с началом серийного производства самолетов, Сердюков не уточнил.

Источник: РИА Новости

----------


## Djoker

> www.Airforce.ru - Серийное производство Т-50 (ПАК ФА) откладывается на 5 лет


Имелась в виду экспортная модификация... :)

Выпуск экспортных истребителей 5 поколения планируется начать к 2020 г | Оборона и безопасность | Лента новостей "РИА Новости"




> *Выпуск экспортных истребителей 5 поколения планируется начать к 2020 г*
> 
> 
> 
> НЬЮ-ДЕЛИ, 10 окт - РИА Новости. Серийное производство экспортной версии истребителя пятого поколения планируется начать к 2020 году, заявил в среду журналистам министр обороны РФ Анатолий Сердюков.
> 
> "Нашими министерствами (обороны РФ и Индии) утверждено тактико-техническое задание. Предполагаем, что к 2020 году может быть начато серийное производство этого самолета", - сказал Сердюков по итогам совещания межправительственной комиссии России и Индии в Нью-Дели.

----------


## FLOGGER

Нравится мне тут слово "мелкосерийное". Ассоциируется у меня почти как "кустарное". А мелкосерийное - это сколько? Вот в этом году обещали  выкатить четвертую машину. А на будущий год ведь тоже, наверное, запланировано сколько-то? Конечно, для ускорения испытаний лучше, когда машин больше, это понятно. Допустим, на будущий год спланировано еще пара машин. Допустим, их тогда станет штук шесть - семь. (Цифры - это я так, с потолка взял, для примера, чтоб понять, если смогу, о чем речь). Это тогда и будет названо "мелкосерийным производством"? Кто-нибудь владеет этим языком? Это язык технический или бюрократический?

----------


## Nazar

> Надеяться можно,  по-моему, на то, что сколько-то СУ-35-х в войска придут. Не думаю, что 80.


Ну вот Павел утверждает что что хотим мы, или нет, но их будет к 15 году минимум 50 штук.... :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

Дели. 10 октября. INTERFAX.RU - Серийное производство истребителей пятого поколения на экспорт начнется в 2020 году, заявил министр обороны РФ Анатолий Сердюков на заседании российско-индийской межправкомиссии по военно-техническому сотрудничеству.

"Что касается создания самолета пятого поколения, то решено большое количество организационных вопросов. Характеристики экспортного облика самолета согласованы, нашими министерствами утверждено тактико-техническое задание. Предполагаем, что к 2020 году может быть начато серийное производство этого истребителя", - сказал Сердюков.

Ранее в индийских СМИ со ссылкой на главкома ВВС Индии маршала Нормана Анила Кумара Брауни сообщалось, что на вооружение ВВС страны новый истребитель должен начать поступать к 2022 году.

Смотрите оригинал материала на http://www.interfax.ru/news.asp?id=270079

----------


## Pilot

> Ну вот Павел утверждает что что хотим мы, или нет, но их будет к 15 году минимум 50 штук....


Так вроде контракт на 48 штук. Есть разные мнения по этому самолету.Некоторые военные против принятия его на вооружение

----------


## Nazar

> Так вроде контракт на 48 штук. Есть разные мнения по этому самолету.Некоторые военные против принятия его на вооружение


Мы все прекрасно знаем как у нас выдерживаются сроки по контрактам, особенно в оборонке.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Так вроде контракт на 48 штук.


Это еще куда ни шло, все же не 80. Посмотрим.

----------


## Nazar

> Это еще куда ни шло, все же не 80. Посмотрим.



Ну да, американцы планируют производить 80 штук в год, одних F-35.....

----------


## FLOGGER

Американцы могут, а мы нет.

----------


## skynomad

И что эта КР отменяет Су27 ?

----------


## Nazar

> И что эта КР отменяет Су27 ?


Эта КР позволяет наносить удары с воздуха, не входя в зону действия ПВО противника, а дальность ее пуска значительно превышает радиус действия Су-27 и Миг-31. О чем в принципе и был разговор.

----------


## Павел1988

> Эта КР позволяет наносить удары с воздуха, не входя в зону действия ПВО противника, а дальность ее пуска значительно превышает радиус действия Су-27 и Миг-31. О чем в принципе и был разговор.


Гениальный поток сознания, за демагогию - 5 с плюсом. Начали за истребители, а закончили за стратегические бомберы. Можете сразу к СЯС тогда переходить, чего там. У нас стратеги тоже имеются. А если по факту, то эти ползущие на 800 км/ч КР перехватчики пережуют даже без прикрытия, не говоря о наземной ПВО. Успев перед вылетом еще принять ванну и выпить чашечку кофе. Так что если кто-то реально считает, что для нагибания России достаточно будет 60 оставшихся В-52, а завоевывать господство в воздухе не понадобится вообще, то мне его реально жаль. Хотя, если амеры тоже так думают, это очень хорошо - меньше мороки будет.

----------


## Nazar

Павел, вечером из дома отвечу более развернуто, если время будет, а пока обратите внимание на пост Холостяка и внимательно его прочитайте.
Где там написано, что удары по аэродромам противника, не входя в зону ПВО, должны наносить истребители?

За внимание вам двойка....
Ну а про ваши потоки сознания я уже неоднократно говорил... :Wink:

----------


## FLOGGER

> У нас стратеги тоже имеются.


О да, мы в курсе. Количеством не побалуете публику? Реальным, которое летает.



> А если по факту, то эти ползущие на 800 км/ч КР перехватчики пережуют даже без прикрытия, не говоря о наземной ПВО. Успев перед вылетом еще принять ванну и выпить чашечку кофе.


Не забудьте волосы феном высушить. У нас перехватчиков столько не наберется, сколько там КР.



> Так что если кто-то реально считает, что для нагибания России достаточно будет 60 оставшихся В-52,


А почему Вы думаете, что, "что для нагибания России" будут использоваться только Б-52?



> а завоевывать господство в воздухе не понадобится вообще, то мне его реально жаль.


Россия, конечно, не Ирак, не юги и не Ливия, и даже не все они вместе взятые. Но у этих козлов методы подавления ПВО имеют уже большой практическй опыт. И проверены, и испытаны.



> Хотя, если амеры тоже так думают, это очень хорошо - меньше мороки будет.


Ну вот, из-за Вас амеры теперь будут думать правильно, и у нас прибавится мороки. :Mad:  Фактически это разглашение государственной тайны, а это чревато. :Cool:  Ну, а то, что амеры сплошь идиоты - это известно из опусов Задорнова.

----------


## Sr10

> А если по факту, то эти ползущие на 800 км/ч КР перехватчики пережуют даже без прикрытия, не говоря о наземной ПВО. Успев перед вылетом еще принять ванну и выпить чашечку кофе. Так что если кто-то реально считает, что для нагибания России достаточно будет 60 оставшихся В-52, а завоевывать господство в воздухе не понадобится вообще, то мне его реально жаль.


  Для “нагибания” помимо 60 В52 есть еще носители - ПЛАРБ класса Огайо, всегда готовые выпустить свой запас Трайдентов из районов мирового океана, непросматриваемых с остатков советской системы предупреждения о рн.  Ну этот сюжет на сегодня больше из области фантастики.
  А для завоевания превосходства в воздухе имеются 185 F-22,  и вдобавок более 1000 не самых плохих машин 4-го поколения F15 и F16. По традиции, их поддержит палубная авиация – около 550 то же недурственных F-18. 
  Так сколько там перехватчиков нынешних “бибиси” поднимутся им навстречу после традиционного душа с кофе ?

----------


## Павел1988

> Для “нагибания” помимо 60 В52 есть еще носители - ПЛАРБ класса Огайо, всегда готовые выпустить свой запас Трайдентов из районов мирового океана, непросматриваемых с остатков советской системы предупреждения о рн.  Ну этот сюжет на сегодня больше из области фантастики.
>   А для завоевания превосходства в воздухе имеются 185 F-22,  и вдобавок более 1000 не самых плохих машин 4-го поколения F15 и F16. По традиции, их поддержит палубная авиация – около 550 то же недурственных F-18. 
>   Так сколько там перехватчиков нынешних “бибиси” поднимутся им навстречу после традиционного душа с кофе ?


Блин, реально люди в альтернативной реальности обитают. Как и предполагалось, подошли к БРПЛ, только выводы остались на том же уровне. Нашим СЯС, вообще-то, однофигственно, из каких "районов мирового океана выпустят свой запас Трайдентов Огайо", наши отстреляются от пирса. Если вы даже это не в состоянии понять и приводите как аргумент - тут о чем-то беседовать бессмысленно. Всем остальным "специалистам", также убежденным, что у РФ не осталось никакой СПРН и ПВО, и долбать аэродромы и прочие объекты можно совершенно безнаказанно и "без завоевания господства в воздухе" - мне сказать просто нечего. Тут уж, видимо, если полимеры просраны, то просраны окончательно. И соображалка тоже.

----------


## FLOGGER

> И соображалка тоже.


Вы уж простите нас, безмозглых. Напишите, пож., нам курс Вашх лекций о выходу из "альтернативной реальности", а то заблудились мы что-то... Уж не бросайте нас сирых и убогих! *Но:*
Как обычно, хамство - последний "аргумент".
Так, на всякий случай: если Вы соизволите глянуть на пару постов повыше, Вы заметите, что до Вашего появления речь шла только об истребителях. Про Б-52, если я еще не совсем ослеп, речь завели Вы. И упоминание о СЯС - это тоже Ваше. Это ВЫ ПРИТАЩИЛИ СЮДА апокалиптические сценарии *глобальной* войны. *ДО* Вас, обитающего в иной реальности, речь шла о согласии или несогласии с постом Холостяка. Речь шла о Т-50, Ф-35, о сроках, полезности, нужности и пр.
P.S. Вы кофем-то, того, не злоупотребляйте. Вредно, говорят.

----------


## Nazar

> наши отстреляются от пирса. Если вы даже это не в состоянии понять


Вы так далеки от реальности, молодой человек.
Сходите в армию, закончите ВВУЗ, попадите на флот, а потом расскажите всем здесь, сколько и какие лодки могут отстреляться от пирса. Перестаньте думать временами СССР, великой и мощной державы, вернитесь в Россию и думайте ее возможностями.
Вы дилетант, говорящий штампами, услышанными в городской ( даже не гарнизонной ) курилке. К сожалению, вы даже не в состоянии понят произошедшее уже и происходящее еще.
Я дальше лучше промолчу, ибо пытаться что-то доказать человеку уверовавшему в свою исключительную правоту и не имеющему никаких фактических знаний в вопросе, просто бесполезно и глупо.

----------


## Nazar

Про B-52 начал говорить я, в контексте нанесения ударов по объектам, не входя в зону действия ПВО, уважаемый Павел сказал что не вылезая из ванны, наши перехватчики все уничтожат, а наши стратеги нанесут ответный, устрашающий удар, вылетая с центральной России и заправляясь над Атлантикой. Не так-ли Паша?

----------


## Павел1988

Хм, т. е. мы еще и не в курсе, что у РФ стратеги не только в Энгельсе есть? Печалька.

----------


## skynomad

Чего то я спросил одно, а все развернулось в другую сторону. Наличие подобных КР делает истребители как класс авиакомплексов бессмысленными? Именно это утверждал Холостяк. То ,что у нас не достаточно этих самых истребителей для борьбы с КР говорит о необходимости предпренимать действия прямо противоположные тому,что им предлагается. Война если она будет, начнется с завоевания господства в воздухе. Вы же сами это и утверждаете своими постами. Далее я вообще не понял чем предложил заниматься сейчас Холостяк, поясните мне пожалуйта. И относительно технологий - это такая тонкая штука, наличие или отсутствие копии технологии у противника  не гарантирует автоматически победу. Военные системы и комплексы можно создавать используя разные техлогии эффективность их будет не прямо связана с использоваными технологиями производства. К тому у нас то же есть технологии которые не могут пока создать " наши вечные партнеры" и что ?

----------


## Igor_k

> Так вроде контракт на 48 штук. Есть разные мнения по этому самолету.Некоторые военные против принятия его на вооружение


А чем мотивируют?Романс Сомнение по поводу Су-34 -это еще можно понять,но тут?

----------


## Nazar

> Хм, т. е. мы еще и не в курсе, что у РФ стратеги не только в Энгельсе есть? Печалька.


Да я то в курсе, вот только мне интересно как вы будете рассматривать МСы с Украинки, в случае конфликта с США, вы планируете что-бы они куда летели? На Аляску, в Канаду, или напролом через Японию, АУГи и так далее поближе к Лос-Анжелесу?
Правда я забыл, мы же СЯСом Японию в труху, а лодки от пирсов отстреляются по АУГам и их в труху и все, путь на восток открыт, то-же самое делаем с Европой на Западе, лодки с Западной-Лицы и Гаджиево шутя уничтожают Атлантический флот США и всяких шакальствующих англосаксов, да норвегов, в Атлантику гордо выходит Петр Великий, в сопровождении авианосца Адмирал Кузнецов и пары БДК ( а вот тут надо обязательно что-бы менструаль успели сдать, еще с десяток танков на америку пошлем ) и все, считай Вашингтон наш.

----------


## Nazar

> К тому у нас то же есть технологии которые не могут пока создать " наши вечные партнеры" и что ?


Можно спросить какие и как они интегрированы в различные рода войск?
Мне очень грустно об этом говорить, но все эти разговоры про чудо технологии ( Вы не о Чубайсе ), напоминают мне анекдот про неуловимого Джо, который неуловимый, потому что на ...никому не нужный.

----------


## skynomad

не я не о Чубайсе( господи прости).  В качестве примера можно привести  "сверхзвуковые" торпеды, не мегут они их сделать, не знают как. А вот если нам от них толк, как раз илюстрирует тезис о том, что супертехнология и боевая эффективность разные понятия

----------


## Nazar

Вы о Шквале?
Если не о нем, то расскажите на каких носителях установлено то, о чем Вы говорите...

----------


## Igor_k

Назар
Сивучей(1239-я почти год проработал на достройке),скажем,тоже ни у кого нет.Но это мало что меняет

----------


## skynomad

я о Шквале

----------


## Nazar

> Назар
> Сивучей(1239-я почти год проработал на достройке),скажем,тоже ни у кого нет.Но это мало что меняет


Вот и я о чем...
Зубров тоже ни у кого не было, сколько их там у нас осталось? Пара штук...

----------


## Nazar

> я о Шквале


А с каких пор он стал сверхзвуковым? Тем более при движении в воде.... :Confused:

----------


## skynomad

свехзвуковой в кавычках было, это сути не меняет, вы же поняли о чем я. :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> свехзвуковой в кавычках было, это сути не меняет, вы же поняли о чем я.


Не понял, американцы вон тоже утверждают что рекорд скорости под водой принадлежит им, точнее их экспериментальной торпеде, развившей сверхзвуковую скорость в воде, о ней фактически нет доступной информации и если честно, я в это не особо верю.
По-этому подумал, может и в наше, российское время что-то подобное создали....
А теперь самый главный вопрос, при всех недостатках Шквала, какова будет вероятность его эффективного боевого применения, учитывая еще и то, что они есть только с обычной БЧ и без ГСН?

----------


## Nazar

> свехзвуковой в кавычках было, это сути не меняет, вы же поняли о чем я.


Не понял, американцы вон тоже утверждают что рекорд скорости под водой принадлежит им, точнее их экспериментальной торпеде, развившей сверхзвуковую скорость в воде, о ней фактически нет доступной информации и если честно, я в это не особо верю.
По-этому подумал, может и в наше, российское время что-то подобное создали....
А теперь самый главный вопрос, при всех недостатках Шквала, какова будет вероятность его эффективного боевого применения, учитывая еще и то, что они есть только с обычной БЧ и без ГСН?

----------


## skynomad

Так я о том и говорю, что само по себе икслюзивное наличие технологии не обязательно дает приемущества в войне. Это я к тому, что постоянные вздохи на тему " не можем поспроизыести технологию" лукавы. Есть критические технологии, по ним и надо добиваться как минимум паритета. В остальных случаях нужно либо создавать аналогичные комплексы на базе своих технологий либо вообще идти своим путем. 
А намеки Холостяка мне вообще не понятны, крайнее, что есть у "  партнеров" это самый оптимистичный вариант F35. О какой следующей ступеньке речь?

----------


## Nazar

> А намеки Холостяка мне вообще не понятны, крайнее, что есть у "  партнеров" это самый оптимистичный вариант F35. О какой следующей ступеньке речь?


Как вариант, в качестве легкого, ударного самолета, с высокоточным оружием...
 

Правда сейчас Павел придет и скажет что эту игрушку наши моряки будут с палубы, из стрелкового оружия расстреливать.

----------


## Sr10

> ...нужно либо создавать аналогичные комплексы на базе своих технологий либо вообще идти своим путем.


F-35 должен стать основным массовым типом, да еще и универсальным база/палуба. Что-то типа Фантома-2 в современной реинкарнации. Он и стелс-то в меньшей степени чем прочие, и однодвигательный, и изначально предлагается на экспорт. У него другие системы на первом плане. Технологии американской рл-малозаметности много лет, F117 уже на хранении. Как-то слабо верится, что имея такие практические наработки по ним и опыт практического применения, янки не разрабатывали “противоядия”. Вспоминаются их “звездные войны” начала 80-х, вследствии попыток не отстать от которых, с кое-кого чуть победнее и свалились портки, вместе со всеми союзниками, нехилыми собственными территориями с военной инфраструктурой и статусом 2-й мировой сверхдержавы. Вполне может повторится история, но в меньших объемах...
  За океаном меж тем параллельно максимально автоматизированным стелсам строятся БПЛА, а соединение этих разработок в будущем довольно ожидаемо дает им 6-е поколение – многоцелевой беспилотный робот.  А еще там есть Х-37В...  
  В РФ с БПЛА чуть лучше чем совсем никак, с системами связи и управления примерно то-же, Т50 массовым не будет (если вообще что-то будет, кроме роспила с откатом), постройка нескольких десятков Су-34,35 и т.д – это клонирование мягко выражаясь далеко не новых советских разработок, рассчитанных на массовое производство в абсолютно других условиях давно почившей сверхдержавы СССР, совершенно под другие цели и задачи. По космосу имеются старые добрые Союз, Протон с последней доработкой - работником РПЦ с веником на старте. Вот и все “аналогичные комплексы на базе своих технологий”.  У Китая нечто похожее, у Индии и этого нет... Реалии однополярного мира.

----------


## Холостяк

Соглашусь с Sr10 амеры конкретно ведут уже 6-е поколение. Нашим правителем уже разъяснили что к чему поэтому: 
_"...Напомним, в минувший четверг президент Владимир Путин в ходе посещения авиабазы «Кореновск» в Краснодарском крае заявил, что в России необходимо разработать программу создания беспилотных летательных аппаратов. На создание последних до 2020 года планируется потратить не менее 400 млрд рублей._
_Путин объявил о решении начать разработку перспективного бомбардировщика нового поколения для дальней авиации.__9 июня премьер-министр Дмитрий Медведев заявил, что Россия намерена разработать новый перспективный стратегический бомбардировщик..."
_
Т-50-ми хотят заменить "устаревшие" Су-27\30, но эта замена как "шило на мыло". По большому счету мужики сидели и придумывали куда впихнуть эти самые Т-50. И придумали - заявить, шо это замена устаревшим Су-27... Хмммм. Т-50 пока никакой и говорить, что эта замена поднимет нашу Авиацию на современный уровень - просто глупо. У нас суховцы еще не знают что делать с композитами, то есть производители сидят с ними маются, нет ни опыта эксплуатации и нормальной (я не говорю про отлаженную) технологии производства, сборки и применения.... А думаете во время эксплуатации в войсках все сразу технари решат...? Вояки сейчас не хотят тратить деньги на какие-либо доводки и иметь стоящие колом самолеты. Вон индийцы увидели что Ми-28 сырой да еще глохнет , они сразу он него отказались и взяли хоть и проблемного но проявившего себя и отлаженного в обслуге американоса. 
Как мне рассказали, что после доклада по поводу вот таких перспектив, один высший начальник сказал, что пусть промыслы в своем кругу пилят деньги и трахаются со своими "поделками", а мы просто купим у китайцев\французов то что надо, но с отработанными технологическими картами по ремонту\обслуживанию\руков  одством пользователя на русском языке да еще и с гарантией - деньги есть.... Это серьезно!
Походу все эти "поделки", типа как с самолетами, танками у нас сейчас просто распил денег.., вгрохивают туда кучи государственных бюджетных денег, а толку никакого..., так как просрали уже все технологии. Они сейчас просто работают методом тыка.., альтернативы никакой. Не в том что промыслы просрали, а то что технологии - это государственная задача.., а у нас хотят что типа промыслы сами там эти технологии в тихоря шаманят и выдают на рынок свои чудо изделия - что воякам тока выбирай! Нееее! Государственная задача заключается не только тупо вбухнуть денег, но и наладить систему КБ, НИИ, Промышленность, разведка - чтоб в одной упряжке... Сами не могут что стали в тупик с этими композитами - так поможет разведка и скомуниздим у Локхид-Мартин. То есть оперативно, экономно решат проблему и сделают "конфетку" да еще на потоке, а не в единичном экземпляре. В советское время даже по линии науки гражданские НИИ - вояки в своих НИИ четко страховали, доробатывали и даже больше - имели свои наработки и изобретения. А ща рынок.., блин..., каждый по себе...
Потом индийцы вряд ли продолжат с нами сотрудничество.. Закупки они уже сворачивают окончательно. Сейчас вот уже постят про Су-30 еще с 96 года которые усерались им втюхивали: http://www.directadvert.ru/news/txt/...&da_id=3572325

Вот сейчас нарвался на инфу: до 2020 года в Россию и СНГ будут ввезены 525 бизнес-джетов, в последующее десятилетие — еще 1016. Больше чем в Министерство обороны где все самолеты уже поустарели!

Почитайте подробнее им эти "поделки" типа СуперДжета на*ер не нужны: http://www.forbes.ru/stil-zhizni-pho...-lyudi/photo/1

----------


## skynomad

Обсуждать положение дел в нашей авиации и ее( авиации) перспективы я не берусь, то что " не все благополучно в королевстве Датском" видно не вооруженным взгрядом. Я о близком будущем военной авиации. Вы, что серьезно полагаете, что БПЛА отменят все остальные авиакомплексы? У БПЛА есть своя ниша, она сейчас уточняется, но слышать от летчика-истребителя, что этот класс ЛА умер, мне честно говоря странно, да и не вижу я в окружающем нас мире подобной тенденции, определенный универсализм, да. Так этому уже 100 лет в том или ином виде. Руссуждать сейчас судьбах о ПАК- ФА по моему смешно, он еще только летать учится, что там из него вырастит и вырастит ли вообще , посмотрим когда(если) он в войсках появится.

----------


## Nazar

> Вы, что серьезно полагаете, что БПЛА отменят все остальные авиакомплексы?


Со временем однозначно, если и не все, то основные ударные, может не на нашем веку, что скорее всего, но в очень недалеком будущем. 
Страны не сидящие на нефтегазовой игле, умеют считать свои деньги и полноценные, ударные БПЛА для США, Израиля, возможно Японии и Германии - это дело времени.

----------


## skynomad

Считать деньги - это мало для похорон военной авиации, а если считать нечего , то БПЛА вообще не вариант .ИМХО

----------


## Nazar

> Считать деньги - это мало для похорон военной авиации, а если считать нечего , то БПЛА вообще не вариант .ИМХО


А кто сказал что это похороны авиации? Это переход на другой уровень.
1) Обучение оператора БПЛА в разы дешевле обучения летчика
2) БПЛА сам по себе дешевле ( тогда как обучение того-же летчика, зачастую дороже самого летательного аппарата )
3) Некоторые возможности ЛА, ограничены возможностями летчика, БПЛА в будущем смогут от этого избавиться.
4) В конце концов, есть страны в которых всерьез ценят жизни *своих* военных в частности и граждан в целом.
И так далее.
Лично я не вижу в появлении широкого спектра БПЛА, гибели военной авиации.

----------


## skynomad

Вот и я не вижу :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Вот и я не вижу


Конечно, я вижу что БПЛА постепенно заменят ударную авиацию в тех странах, которые смогут это себе позволить, в основном в техническом смысле ( в отношении БПЛА, в ближайшие годы, нам это точно не грозит, я имею в виду создание хоть чего-то, отдаленно схожего с американскими, германскими и израильскими аналогами ).
По-этому военная авиация конечно будет, но со временем летчик скорее всего пересядет в другое место... :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

ВВС Индии решили сократить число закупаемых истребителей пятого поколения (FGFA) до 144, ранее говорилось, что на вооружение индийской боевой авиации поступит более 200 таких машин, сообщают индийские СМИ со ссылкой на главкома ВВС маршала авиации Нормана Анила Кумара Брауна.


По его словам, это будут одноместные самолеты, оснащенные практически теми же компонентами, что и российские аналоги, однако предполагаются некоторые отличия – в частности, в системе бортовых компьютеров (как и в случае модернизированных специально для Индии Су-30МКИ), передает India Strategic.

Перспективный многоцелевой истребитель будет производиться в Индии с помощью России, сообщил Браун, добавив, что переговоры на этот счет с российской стороной уже ведутся.

Цифра в более чем 200 предполагаемых к поставке двухместных истребителей появилась ранее, исходя из договоренностей о том, что первая их партия, целиком произведенная в России, поступит в Индию в 2017 году, однако, по данным индийской стороны, подрядчик не укладывается в отведенные сроки.

Первый прототип, вероятно, будет поставлен в Индию в 2014 году, следующие два появятся в 2017 и 2019 годах. А серийное производство начнется после того, как будет определена «окончательная конфигурация третьего прототипа», отметил Браун.

Проект создания истребителя пятого поколения FGFA будет совместно реализован Индией и Россией. Самолет будет создаваться на базе российского истребителя пятого поколения (перспективный комплекс фронтовой авиации, ПАК ФА)

Также сообщалось, что в 2014 году в Индии будет показан прототип истребителя пятого поколения, который совместно разрабатывается Россией и Индией на базе российского самолета Т-50 (ПАК ФА).

«Второй прототип FGFA прибудет в Индию в 2017 году, а третий – в 2019 году. С учетом итогов испытаний каждого прототипа будет создана итоговая версия истребителя, которая и поступит на вооружение», – сказал маршал ВВС Индии.

Анатолий Сердюков в среду сообщил, что экспортные истребители пятого поколения станут серийными в 2020 году. Прежде чем попасть в Индию, самолету предстоит пройти ряд испытаний.

Тем временем недавно стало известно, что США, которые в последнее время активно развивают военно-техническое сотрудничество с Индией, пригласили Дели к участию в разработке легкого истребителя пятого поколения F-35.


﻿

----------


## Djoker

Lenta.ru: Оружие: Россия проведет испытания ПАК ФА со штатным вооружением




> *Россия проведет испытания ПАК ФА со штатным вооружением*
> 
> 
> 
> Разработка систем вооружения для перспективного российского истребителя Т-50 (ПАК ФА) ведется в соответствии с графиком, а испытания самолета с пусками некоторых ракет начнутся "в самое ближайшее время". Как сообщает "Интерфакс", об этом заявил генеральный директор корпорации "Тактическое ракетное вооружение" Борис Обносов. Точные сроки начала испытаний Т-50 со штатным вооружением Обносов не назвал. 
> 
>  В настоящее время некоторые системы вооружения для перспективного истребителя уже проходят испытания на летающих лабораториях, созданных на базе других самолетов. По словам Обносова, некоторые из новых систем уже находятся "в завершающей стадии" и уже идет предварительная подготовка к их серийному производству. "По другим системам испытания продолжаются", - отметил гендиректор ТРВ.

----------


## forcekons

*Компания Sukhoi подняла в воздух четвертый опытный истребитель пятого поколения*



> Москва. 12 декабря. INTERFAX.RU - Четвертый опытный образец российского истребителя пятого поколения (перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации, ПАК ФА) совершил первый вылет в Комсомольске-на-Амуре.
> Как сообщила "Интерфаксу" пресс-служба компании Sukhoi, самолет пилотировал заслуженный летчик-испытатель, Герой России Сергей Богдан. Истребитель провел в воздухе 40 минут и совершил посадку на взлетно-посадочной полосе заводского аэродрома.
> http://www.interfax.ru/print.asp?sec=1448&id=280465

----------


## Д.Срибный

А тут и видео подоспело: Состоялся первый полет четвертого опытного образца истребителя пятого поколения ПАК ФА - Телеканал «Звезда»

И фотографии:
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5808/..._14f18ac6_orig
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4115/...d181e3_-2-orig
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4128/...4806c7_-2-XXXL
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4133/...3420ac_-2-XXXL

----------


## Djoker

Госиспытания истребителя РФ пятого поколения начнутся в марте 2013 г | РИА Новости




> *Госиспытания истребителя РФ пятого поколения начнутся в марте 2013 г*
> 
> 
> 
> ПОСЕЛОК ЗАРЯ (Московская область), 23 дек — РИА Новости. Государственные испытания российского истребителя пятого поколения (ПАК ФА) начнутся в марте 2013 года, в испытаниях до конца следующего года будут задействованы восемь машин, сообщил журналистам в воскресенье главнокомандующий ВВС России генерал-лейтенант Виктор Бондарев.
> 
> В настоящее время самолет проходит заводские летные испытания.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Т-50-4:



ПАК ФА Т-50 (часть 4) &bull; Форум "Стелс машины"

----------


## Pilot

Летит птенчик :)))

----------


## Холостяк

> Госиспытания истребителя РФ пятого поколения начнутся в марте 2013 г | РИА Новости


Эти байки поют уже последние десять лет, а авиация все в той же самой *опе... Напомнило тот же мотивчик что пели и затихли про Су-34...

----------


## Pilot

Российский истребитель пятого поколения совершил первый длительный перелет - Рогозин#

МОСКВА, 17 янв - РИА Новости. Российский истребитель пятого поколения Т-50 совершил первый самостоятельный длительный перелет, поднявшись в воздух на Дальнем Востоке и приземлившись в подмосковном Жуковском, сообщил в четверг вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин.

"Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА) Т- 50 после первого самостоятельного перелета с Дальнего Востока приземлился в Жуковском", - написал он в своем микроблоге в twitter.

Зампред правительства РФ отметил, что этот самолет укомплектован практически полным составом радиоэлектронного оборудования и обзорно-прицельных систем.

"Это серьезный прорыв! Машина преодолела 7 тысяч километров, сделав по дороге в столицу две посадки в Абакане и Челябинске. Поздравляю коллектив разработчиков и испытателей!", - добавил Рогозин.

----------


## Djoker

Т-50-4 в Жуковском:



russianplanes.net - наша авиация




ОАО "Компания "Сухой" - Новости - Новости компании

----------


## PPV

> ..."Это серьезный прорыв! Машина преодолела 7 тысяч километров, сделав по дороге в столицу две посадки в Абакане и Челябинске. Поздравляю коллектив разработчиков и испытателей!", - добавил Рогозин.


Кто для него готовит сведения? Откуда такие данные по маршруту?...

----------


## Fencer

Вот статья из местной газеты "Наш город" № 03 от 16 января 2013 года.Приведу дословно:
"В 2013-м году ВВС России получат в рамках государственного оборонного заказа 12 многофункциональных истребителей Су-35С.Об этом сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС со ссылкой на источник в министерстве обороны РФ.Су-35С выпускаются в рамках заключённого в августе 2009-го года министерством обороны России с холдингом "Сухой" государственного контракта на поставку 48-ми истребителей этого типа.В серийном производстве этих самолётов наметилась тенденция увеличения ежегодного выпуска новых машин.Если в 2011-м компания "Сухой" передала ВВС России два Су-35С,построенных в Комсомольске-на-Амуре (от меня - Комсомольское-на-Амуре авиационное производственное объединение имени Ю.А. Гагарина),а в 2012-м - шесть новых боевых машин,то в 2013-м годовой выпуск этих истребителей будет увеличен в два раза."
Вот такие перспективы для ВВС России.

----------


## Fencer

> Кто для него готовит сведения? Откуда такие данные по маршруту?...


В чём тут подвох?Неверная информация или разглашение государственной тайны?

----------


## Pilot

напутал маленько с маршрутом и посадками :)

----------


## Fencer

> напутал маленько с маршрутом и посадками :)


Ну это как всегда-исполнитель официального заявления виноват (при том что,наверное, его не снабдили верной информацией вовремя).

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Вооружение ПАК ФА успешно проходит испытания | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»




> *Вооружение ПАК ФА успешно проходит испытания*
> 
> _ОАО «Корпорация «Тактическое ракетное вооружение» успешно реализует план испытаний и подготовки к серийному производству новых авиационных средств поражения, в том числе для истребителя 5-го поколения (ПАК ФА), сообщил генеральный директор корпорации Борис Обносов._
> 
> 
> 
> «Разработка систем вооружения ПАК ФА проходит в соответствии с графиком, который призван обеспечить своевременную, заданную руководством страны серийную поставку боевой машины как в строевые части ВВС России, так и нашему зарубежному партнеру - Индии», - сказал Б.Обносов.
> 
> Он отметил, что «ряд систем вооружения для истребителя 5-го поколения проходят предварительные испытания на других типах самолетов, которые выполняют роль летающих лабораторий».
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Пятый по счету истребитель Т-50 прибыл на летные испытания в Жуковский | РИА Новости




> *Пятый по счету истребитель Т-50 прибыл на летные испытания в Жуковский*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 20 ноя — РИА Новости. Пятый по счету истребитель пятого поколения ПАК ФА (Т-50) прибыл в среду в подмосковный Жуковский для проведения летных испытаний, сообщает компания "Сухой".
> 
> "Сегодня на аэродром Летно-исследовательского института имени Громова в подмосковном Жуковском прибыл пятый летный образец перспективного авиационного комплекса пятого поколения. Он совершил с тремя промежуточными посадками перелет из Комсомольска-на-Амуре, где на авиационном заводе имени Гагарина ведется производство этих самолетов", — говорится в сообщении, размещенном на сайте компании.
> 
> По данным "Сухого", самолет во время перелета показал себя хорошо — замечаний по работе двигателей, систем и оборудования не было.
> ...








http://www.knaapo.ru/rus/gallery/eve...-50/t-50-5.wbp

----------


## Djoker



----------


## AC

> Пятый по счету истребитель Т-50 прибыл на летные испытания в Жуковский | РИА Новости


+ 5:
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
http://russianplanes.net/id124987
http://russianplanes.net/id124992
http://russianplanes.net/id125027
http://russianplanes.net/id125061

+ ещё:
http://michaeldec.livejournal.com/22140.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## kfmut

ну наконец-то хоть кто-то красивый серый окрас разработал и сделал!

----------


## Fencer

Статья "Т-50-5 совершил перелет из Комсомольска-на-Амуре в Жуковский" Комсомольск-на-Амуре. Портал kmslife.ru. - Новости-в Комсомольске-Т-50-5 совершил перелет из Комсомольска-на-Амуре в Жуковский.

----------


## Гравилётчик

Ещё один кадр пятого Т-50, а/д Канск-Дальний.

----------


## Евгений

> Ещё один кадр пятого Т-50, а/д Канск-Дальний.


 У Владимира Полуянова в свете его постоянных командировок, очень много интересных фото.

----------


## Djoker

https://www.facebook.com/defenceforu...79136738813220

----------


## Nazar

Чёй-то не верю...

----------


## xasan

Фотожоп же, видно. :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Фотожоп же, видно.


Конечно. С индийскими ОЗ... Рановато.

----------


## Fencer

Новости Aviation EXplorer: Михаил Погосян: Производственные мощности для серийного производства ПАК ФА уже развернуты

----------


## piotr22

This is my vision, dreams. Fast drawing... In Poland, it is a legend, the Holy Graal of Aviation. Many aviation enthusiasts believe that somewhere in Russia survived PZL-37 Łoś. Best regards, Piotr Dubowik, Arteast. Sztuka i technika.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Отличные рисунки, спасибо!
А PZL-37 был одной из первых масштабных моделей, которую я построил :) Вот только про то что он может быть в России я никогда ничего не слышал... Так что Грааль остается легендой :)

----------


## piotr22

Russian captured 4 plane PZL 37 Łoś. 2 aircraft were complete. They tested. Some of the solutions used in the Tu-2. 1 PZL-37 was a disaster. The rest of the unknown ...

----------


## Djoker

Wall




> *Программа ПАКФА успешно приступила к испытаниям вооружения*
> 
> Совсем недавно засветился Т-50-4 с 4 пилонами, факт почему-то остался незамеченным. Сегодня сразу два борта - Т-50-3 и Т-50-4 - приступили к очередному этапу испытаний вооружения. Интересно, что по доступной информации Т-50-3 не предполагался в участии испытаний вооружения.
> Бесконечные благодарности автору фото, - естественно, Михаилу Полякову!

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> Wall


Судя по маркировке, на 053 массо-габаритные макеты. Так что, к программе испытания вооружения его, возможно, и не привлекают. Скорее всего изучают поведение машины с внешней подвеской на разных режимах.

----------


## Djoker

Ещё фото:


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Djoker

ВВС России начали госиспытания новейшего истребителя Т-50 | РИА Новости




> *ВВС России начали госиспытания новейшего истребителя Т-50*
> 
> 
> 
> ВОРОНЕЖ, 22 мая — РИА Новости. Государственные испытания новейшего российского истребителя Т-50 (проект ПАК ФА) начались в Ахтубинске (Астраханская область), сообщил журналистам в четверг главком ВВС генерал-лейтенант Виктор Бондарев.
> 
> По плану серийные поставки истребителя пятого поколения в войска начнутся в 2016 году. Не исключается даже, что ВВС могут получить Т-50 раньше срока. Пока только одна страна в мире имеет на вооружении истребители пятого поколения — США с F-22 и F-35.
> 
> "Летный состав переучен и приступил к полетам на одном самолете. Сейчас придет туда второй и будет летать по программе испытаний", — сказал Бондарев.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

MichaelDeC - Т-50.

----------


## Djoker

nickras: С подарками

----------


## Djoker

Arty Aviation - Испытания Т-50 ПАК-ФА

----------


## Avia M

В Жуковском сгорел Т-50. "Подножка" программе ...
Отставить. По крайним данным, небольшое задымление на пробеге...

----------


## MAX

Вроде как "пятерка" сгорела.

----------


## OKA

> Вроде как "пятерка" сгорела.


"МОСКВА, 10 июня. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. В подмосковном Жуковском произошел инцидент с самолетом Т-50 (Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации - ПАК ФА) во время испытаний.
Об этом ИТАР-ТАСС сообщил источник в правоохранительных органах.
"Самолет загорелся, взлет был прерван. Летчик-испытатель, который находился в кабине, выбрался из самолета и не пострадал", - сказал собеседник агентства. 
Расследованием инцидента займется спецкомиссия
Источник в компании "Сухой" сообщил ИТАР-ТАСС, что истребитель проходил испытания и Министерству обороны РФ еще не передавался. Задымление в правом двигателе произошло во время посадки на аэродроме ЛИИ им. Громова, самолет получил незначительные повреждения. 
Причины инцидента будет выяснять специальная комиссия, подчеркнул источник, добавив, что инцидент не повлияет на сроки проведения испытаний этих самолетов. "При посадке самолета Т-50 наблюдалось задымление над правым воздухозаборником, затем произошло локальное возгорание. Оно было оперативно потушено. Самолет подлежит восстановлению. Пострадавших нет", - уточнили в компании.
Как сообщил один из представителей ЛИИ им. Громова, "истребитель, как обычно, выполнял испытательные полеты, однако мы обратили внимание на то, что несколько кругов он сделал на малой высоте". Он добавил, что возгорание в истребителе было небольшим, приезда пожарных расчетов не потребовалось, сотрудники аэродрома справились своими силами, также не было слышно никаких хлопков или взрывов. 
Предыдущий инцидент с ПАК ФА :
21 августа 2011 года на авиасалоне МАКС-2011 истребитель не смог взлететь. При разгоне самолета была зафиксирована вспышка из сопла правого двигателя, после чего летчик выпустил тормозной парашют, и самолет остановился в пределах взлетной полосы.
Причиной происшествия стал сбой в работе автоматики силовой установки двигателя, в результате чего произошел его помпаж.
По мнению специалистов, не сработал датчик, следящий за параметрами силовой установки.
О самолете
ПАК ФА - одноместный ударный самолет, в конструкции широко применяются композитные материалы. Согласно открытым данным, он будет отвечать следующим требованиям, предъявляемым ВВС для истребителей 5-го поколения: сверхзвуковой полет без форсажа, малая заметность (для радиолокационных, оптических, акустических и иных систем обнаружения), сверхманевренность и способность совершать относительно короткие взлет и посадку. Летно-технические характеристики самолета официально не раскрываются.
Первый полет ПАК ФА состоялся 29 января 2010 года в Комсомольске-на-Амуре. 
На базе одноместного ПАК ФА будет создан двухместный вариант
Ранее главком Военно-воздушных сил генерал-лейтенант Виктор Бондарев заявлял, что ПАК ФА будет поставляться в ВВС России с 2017 года. "Я думаю, что самолет до 2017 года мы доведем и, может быть, даже раньше. Если все пойдет нормально, то программа испытаний, возможно, будет сокращена, но с 2017 года мы планируем закупать эти самолеты и поставлять их в наши военно-воздушные части", - сказал Бондарев.
В настоящее время в Жуковском продолжаются летные испытания четырех Т-50. В наземных экспериментальных работах задействованы еще две машины - одна представляет собой комплексный наземный стенд, другая проходит статические испытания."  ИТАР-ТАСС: Происшествия - Истребитель пятого поколения Т-50 загорелся на аэродроме в подмосковном Жуковском

----------


## Антон

fotografersha: Подгоревший ПАКФА

----------


## MAX

Ни хрена себе "небольшое задымление"!!! Так-то, пол планера переклепывать. Могу ошибаться, но похоже, что кислорододобывающая станция загорелась.

----------


## Flanker B

Критерием истины является опыт. - Новейший истребитель пятого поколения Т-50, загорелся во время испытаний в Подмосковье. 
еще фотография

----------


## AC

Кстати, молодцы ОАК, что сразу фотки выложили, сразу и половина вопросов снята...  :Cool:

----------


## bakulinks77

> Ни хрена себе "небольшое задымление"!!! Так-то, пол планера переклепывать. Могу ошибаться, но похоже, что кислорододобывающая станция загорелась.


Она немного в другом месте  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

Главное что пилот капитулировался, все остальное ерунда.

----------


## OKA

> Главное что пилот капитулировался, все остальное ерунда.


Куколка-мяукалка не шмогла прочесть написанное)) А редахтор новостей ниасилил новостей)) Кресло самолёту на память оставили))

----------


## xasan

Могу предположить, что возгорание произошло по причине замыкания в электропроводке. Гаргрот прогорел и область системы кондиционирования. Переклепывать не обязательно, конструкция Т-50 модульная из композиционных материалов, видно по прогоревшему планеру, хотя может и не подлежит восстановлению.
Ничего необычного, машина проходит испытания.

----------


## OKA

> Могу предположить, что возгорание произошло по причине замыкания в электропроводке. Гаргрот прогорел и область системы кондиционирования. Переклепывать не обязательно, конструкция Т-50 модульная из композиционных материалов, видно по прогоревшему планеру, хотя может и не подлежит восстановлению.
> Ничего необычного, машина проходит испытания.


Скорее всего до лётного состояния доводить смысла нет. Получится отличный натурный наземный стенд для отработки разнообразных систем. Может и по полосе побегать, без проблем. Дорого, но действительно- испытания, всякое бывает. Пилот цел, опыт получен. Кресло не капитулировало)))

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=xasan;108784]Могу предположить, что возгорание произошло по причине замыкания в электропроводке. Гаргрот прогорел и область системы кондиционирования. Переклепывать не обязательно, конструкция Т-50 модульная из композиционных материалов, видно по прогоревшему планеру, хотя может и не подлежит восстановлению.
Ничего необычного, машина проходит испытания.

Позволю с Вами не согласиться. Потеря самого "свежего" борта, из-за банального К.З. По вашему ничего необычного... По моему все замыкания, давно пора победить (конструктивно, технологически).
P.S. У Т-50 есть гаргрот?

----------


## Fencer

28.08.14 ОПК создала новые радиоэлектронные системы для истребителя 5 поколения - Военный паритет

----------


## Fencer

ВЗГЛЯД / СМИ: Проект российско-индийского истребителя пятого поколения сдвинулся с мертвой точки

----------


## Fencer

«Поставлены первые комплексы радиоэлектронной борьбы «Гималаи» для Т-50» в блоге «Авиация» - Сделано у нас

----------


## Fencer

Палубный вариант истребителя Т-50 планируют создать для ВМФ РФ | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

"Главком ВВС РФ: истребитель нового поколения Т-50 начнет поступать в войска с 2016 года   24 января, 10:34 UTC+3

"Авиация живет, с каждым годом растет ее количество, увеличиваются ее возможности," - отметил генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев

БАРНАУЛ, 24 января. /ТАСС/. Истребитель нового поколения Т-50 (ПАК ФА) начнет поступать в войска, как и планировалось ранее, с 2016 года. Об этом на встрече с ветеранами Барнаульского высшего военного авиаучилища, расформированного в 2006 году, рассказал главнокомандующий ВВС России генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.

"Авиация живет, с каждым годом растет ее количество, увеличиваются ее возможности. Пока приходят самолеты поколения 4++, ну а со следующего года мы начнем получать Т-50 - самолет пятого поколения, который ничем не уступает американским F-22, а по большинству показателей и превосходит его", - сказал он.

Бондарев напомнил, что сейчас в войска поступают истребители Су-30СМ и Су-35С, а также модернизированные штурмовики Су-25.

Говоря об эффектных авиашоу, которые демонстрируют российские летчики-асы в составе пилотажных групп, Бондарев подчеркнул, что делается это, прежде всего, ради молодежи - чтобы ей хотелось идти в армию, в Военно-воздушные силы.

В Барнауле в субботу проходит масштабная акция "Военная служба по контракту - твой выбор!" Главком ВВС РФ уже неоднократно принимал в ней участие. Также барнаульцам и гостям города предстоит увидеть зрелищный авиапоказ с участием липецких асов - авиагруппы "Соколы России". На месте проведения акции работает мобильный пункт по отбору на контрактную службу, куда могут прийти все желающие служить в Российской армии."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Главком ВВС РФ: истребитель нового поколения Т-50 начнет поступать в войска с 2016 года

----------


## OKA

"Модернизированная 30-мм пушка для истребителя Т-50        bmpd        January 23rd, 5:29

Как сообщило в материале о своей деятельности в 2014 году тульское ОАО «Конструкторского бюро приборостроения имени академика А.Г. Шипунова» (КБП), «в 2014 году проходили летные испытания модернизированной скорострельной авиационной пушки 9А1-4071К, позволяющей отработать весь боекомплект носителя в любом режиме, на самолёте СУ-27СМ. После завершения испытаний, в 2015 году планируется ОКР по отработке пушки на самолёте 5-го поколения Т-50. В настоящее время оформляется ТЗ и Госконтракт с МЗ имени «П.О. Сухого» на данную работу».

Как явствует из обозначения, пушка 9А1-4071К для истребителя Т-50 (ПАК ФА) является модернизированным вариантом 30-мм авиационной пушки ГШ-30-1 (9А-4071К), разработанной КБП и серийно производимой ОАО «Ижевский машиностроительный завод» с начала 1980-х годов."

bmpd - Модернизированная 30-мм пушка для истребителя Т-50

----------


## Avia M

"Поехали"...    30 января, AEX.RU –  Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация начинает поставку установочной партии истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 (ПАК ФА) для Минобороны РФ, сообщил в пятницу глава ОАК Юрий Слюсарь. Об этом пишет РИА Новости.
Юрий Слюсарь: ОАК начинает первые поставки установочной партии истребителей Т-50 для Минобороны - AEX.RU

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Алексей Коваль

Фейк? Для внутреннего рынка должен быть по-хорошему нечётный индекс. Для Ирана почему ЭС? Ну и т.д.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Фейк? Для внутреннего рынка должен быть по-хорошему нечётный индекс.


А Су-30 например?

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Су-30 изначально экспортная машина, на внутренний рынок её стали поставлять спустя годы. "В обратную сторону" не переименовывали, а вот Су-17-20-22 и Су-27-30 — факт.

----------


## Panda-9

По-моему, у Сухого, начиная с 24-й машины идет сквозная нумерация: 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35 (36 пропуск, резерв?), 37, 38, 39. Причем без четкой привязки к назначению и экспорту. Потом сбой. С-47 назвали Су-47, С-80 - Су-80. Так что теперь Т-50 = Су-50 - самый вероятный сценарий (и уже не один год об этом речь).

----------


## APKAH

> Су-30 изначально экспортная машина, на внутренний рынок её стали поставлять спустя годы. "В обратную сторону" не переименовывали, а вот Су-17-20-22 и Су-27-30 — факт.


Опытные образцы Т10ПУ (впоследствии Су-30) переоборудованные из Су-27УБ, прошли испытания в 1987-1992 годах. Серийный выпуск 10ПУ в Иркутске, согласно приказу МАП от 13.02.1991 предусматривалось начать с 1992 года. Этот приказ был выполнен в срок: в 1991 году на заводе была запущена в производство установочная партия из 10 машин. В первой половине 90-х эти девять машин были переданы в ЛИИ, 148 ЦБП, а также были доработаны в экспортные варианты Су-30К/МК. И только со второй половине 90-х началось производство на экспорт в Индию. Поэтому Су-30 изначально экспортным назвать всё же нельзя...

----------


## AndyK

> Опытные образцы Т10ПУ (впоследствии Су-30) переоборудованные из Су-27УБ, прошли испытания в 1987-1992 годах. Серийный выпуск 10ПУ в Иркутске, согласно приказу МАП от 13.02.1991 предусматривалось начать с 1992 года. Этот приказ был выполнен в срок: в 1991 году на заводе была запущена в производство установочная партия из 10 машин. В первой половине 90-х эти девять машин были переданы в ЛИИ, 148 ЦБП, а также были доработаны в экспортные варианты Су-30К/МК. И только со второй половине 90-х началось производство на экспорт в Индию. Поэтому Су-30 изначально экспортным назвать всё же нельзя...


Ваши слова, КМК, напротив склоняют чашу весов в сторону того, что индекс "30" предназначался изначально для экспорта (для нужд МО РФ с-т в вариантах и под обозначениями 30М2 и 30СМ вот только недавно стал поставляться). Аналогично, Су-39 - экспортное обозначение Су-25ТМ, Су-32 - Су-34. Хотя может и нет в этих обозначениях ярко выраженной закономерности...

----------


## Avia M

Двигатель российского многоцелевого истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 (ПАК ФА) может запускаться без кислорода в отличие от предыдущих самолетов, на которых использовалась кислородная подпитка, сообщил во вторник гендиректор холдинга "Авиационное оборудование" (входит в госкорпорацию Ростех) Максим Кузюк.

Максим Кузюк: бескислородный запуск двигателя реализован в ПАК ФА - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

18 февраля, AEX.RU –  Технический проект двигателя второго этапа для истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 выполнен, в 2015 году будет изготовлен первый двигатель-демонстратор. Об этом заявил Lenta.ru генеральный директор «Объединенной двигателестроительной корпорации» (ОДК) Владислав Масалов.

Демонстратор нового двигателя для истребителя Т-50 появится в 2015 году - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

19 февраля, AEX.RU –  Опытно-конструкторские работы (ОКР) по созданию штатных двигателей пятого поколения — двигателей второго этапа — для истребителя ПАК ФА завершатся в 2020 году, сообщил в четверг РИА Новости глава "Объединенной двигателестроительной корпорации" Владислав Масалов.

Штатный двигатель пятого поколения для ПАК ФА создадут к 2020 году - AEX.RU

По демонстратору года "пляшут"...

----------


## GThomson

> ...По демонстратору года "пляшут"...


осторожничают. это второй этап ведь. с первым бы разобраться.
демонстратор первого этапа выдали в 2013 на пятую машину. 
в 2014 её чуть не сожгли.

----------


## Fencer

Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации ПАК-ФА

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации ПАК-ФА


Авиапушка в ОЛС? D:

----------


## Антон

> Авиапушка в ОЛС? D:


Лазерган))

----------


## FLOGGER

> Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации ПАК-ФА


Интересно, кто эту картину рисовал? Размах крыла на виде сверху в полтра раза меньше, чем на виде спереди. Длина самолета = 14м? Т. е., почти как МИГ-21? Я бы назвал эту картину фуфлом.

----------


## Avia M

16 марта, AEX.RU –  В 2015 году начнут испытания еще три новые машины Т-50, создаваемые по программе истребителя пятого поколения «Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации» (ПАК ФА). Об этом сообщил Lenta.ru источник в оборонной промышленности.

В 2015 году на испытания выйдут еще три истребителя пятого поколения - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

23 марта, AEX.RU –  Замглавы Минобороны РФ Юрий Борисов в понедельник подтвердил планы начать серийное производство истребителя пятого поколения ПАК ФА (Т-50) в 2016 году. Пока только одна страна в мире имеет на вооружении истребители пятого поколения — США с самолетами F-22 и F-35.

ПАК ФА уйдет в серию в 2016 году - AEX.RU

----------


## маска

Ъ-Газета - Пятое с минусом поколение
Минобороны не готово покупать ПАК ФА в больших количествах

Вчера замминистра обороны по вооружениям Юрий Борисов заявил, что военные могут закупить меньшее количество истребителей пятого поколения Т-50 (перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации — ПАК ФА), чем запланировано в Государственной программе вооружения до 2020 года. По информации "Ъ", военные законтрактуют только 12 истребителей и после ввода их в эксплуатацию определятся с тем, сколько самолетов данного типа смогут себе позволить, хотя ранее твердо рассчитывали приобрести 52 самолета.

О сокращении закупок господин Борисов заявил в ходе визита на Комсомольский-на-Амуре авиационный завод. Он констатировал, что "предприятие готово к началу серийного производства истребителя пятого поколения уже с 2016 года". Однако, продолжил замминистра, Минобороны оставляет за собой право пересмотреть количество закупаемых машин. "В новых экономических условиях первоначальные планы могут быть скорректированы,— пояснил он.— Лучше нам иметь задел в виде ПАК ФА и возможность потом продвинуться вперед, до конца выжав все возможности из истребителей поколения 4+ (самолеты Су-30 и Су-35.— "Ъ")". Президент Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации Юрий Слюсарь заявил "Ъ", что позиция Минобороны согласована с ОАК.

По словам источника "Ъ" в военном ведомстве, ГПВ-2020 предусматривала закупку 52 Т-50. "Мы даже прописали график поставок,— говорит собеседник "Ъ".— В период 2016-2018 годов российские ВВС должны были получать по восемь истребителей ежегодно, а в 2019-2020 годах — уже по 14 самолетов данного типа". Эти планы были реально выполнимы, считает он, если бы не возникшие в стране экономические сложности: "Есть понимание, что для начала нами будет подписан контракт на эскадрилью Т-50 (12 единиц.— "Ъ"). После этого будем решать, сколько их еще необходимо и сколько мы можем себе позволить". В ОАК эту информацию комментировать не стали. […

----------


## Fencer

> 23 марта, AEX.RU –  Замглавы Минобороны РФ Юрий Борисов в понедельник подтвердил планы начать серийное производство истребителя пятого поколения ПАК ФА (Т-50) в 2016 году. Пока только одна страна в мире имеет на вооружении истребители пятого поколения — США с самолетами F-22 и F-35.
> 
> ПАК ФА уйдет в серию в 2016 году - AEX.RU


Комсомольск-на-Амуре. Портал kmslife.ru. - Новости-в Комсомольске-ПАК ФА ожидается в серию в 2016 году

----------


## Avia M

10 апреля, AEX.RU –  Истребитель пятого поколения Т-50 не будет участвовать в параде Победы 9 мая в Москве...

Истребитель Т-50 исключен из программы парада Победы - AEX.RU

----------


## GThomson

в Страстную Пятницу в полёте стекло фонаря кабины треснуло...
" ...высота 4 с половиной... фонарь лопнул, подвижная часть...много трещин... трещины увеличиваются...  систему обогрева лобового стекла выключите.. "
http://www.radioscanner.ru/uploader/2015/231_fonar.mp3
какой у него обогрев? горячий воздух или электрический?

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=GThomson;119969]в Страстную Пятницу в полёте стекло фонаря кабины треснуло...
" ...высота 4 с половиной... фонарь лопнул, подвижная часть...много трещин... трещины увеличиваются...  систему обогрева лобового стекла выключите.. "

По другим данным, неподижная...

----------


## GThomson

> ...По другим данным, неподвижная...


?
так из радиообмена  - "подвижная часть". 
остальное - "козырёк", "лобовое стекло" как-то по другому воспринимается и, даже в экстремальной ситуации, перепутать сложно.

----------


## muk33

ПАК ФА в Ахтубинске: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib3MiSoqcmA

----------


## Fencer

bmpd - В Жуковский доставлен новый опытный образец Т-50 для наземных испытаний

----------


## Avia M

"Сколько сделают, столько и возьмём (закупим?)"...

"Со следующего года истребители пятого поколения поступают на вооружение. Мы завершаем испытания самолета, и с 2017 года самолет пойдет в серию", - сказал В.Бондарев.

 По его словам, будет закуплено столько самолетов, сколько позволят возможности промышленности. "Сколько смогут они сделать, столько и возьмем, сделают четыре - возьмем четыре, сделают десять - возьмем десять", - отметил главком.
Истребитель пятого поколения появится на вооружении ВВС России в 2016 году - AEX.RU

----------


## Fencer

Главком ВВС: госиспытания ПАК ФА входят в завершающую стадию | РИА Новости

----------


## Let_nab

*Российский истребитель-невидимка в серьезной беде ("Medium", США)*
Кремль сокращает расходы на Т-50
Роберт Бекхузен (Robert Beckhusen) 

Еще недавно Россия планировала принять на вооружение к концу десятилетия 52 современных истребителя-невидимки Т-50. По крайней мере, таковы были намерения.
Похоже, что сейчас программа Т-50 столкнулась с большими трудностями, и Россия может существенно сократить количество запланированных к производству самолетов.
Первые признаки того, что в этом деле что-то пошло не так, появились в прошлом месяце. 24 марта заместитель российского министра обороны по вооружениям Юрий Борисов заявил газете «Коммерсант», что военные серьезно сокращают количество закупаемых Т-50. Вместо 52 истребителей-невидимок Россия построит всего 12 машин.
Это ничтожно мало.
На сегодня Кремль создал пять опытных образцов Т-50, а один серьезно пострадал во время пожара. Между тем, в разработке этого самолета участвует Индия, и финансирование Нью-Дели помогает сохранять жизнь этому проекту. Однако сейчас руководители из индийских ВВС вообще прекратили разговаривать со своими российскими коллегами.
Все это привлекает внимание к проблемам России в создании истребителей пятого поколения, которые нужны стране, чтобы соперничать с лучшими образцами, предлагаемыми США и Китаем.
Опытные образцы строить легко, однако создать по-настоящему работоспособный самолет, причем в период крупного экономического спада, очень непросто. И это особенно верно, когда речь идет не о маленькой партии, а о большом количестве.
«В новых экономических условиях первоначальные планы могут быть скорректированы, — сказал Борисов. — Лучше нам иметь задел в виде ПАК ФА и возможность потом продвинуться вперед, до конца выжав все возможности из истребителей поколения 4+».
Он имел в виду современные, но не обладающие характеристиками малозаметности многоцелевые самолеты Су-30 и Су-35. По словам Борисова, эти машины закроют брешь, которая образуется в результате сокращения производства Т-50.
Теоретически Т-50 должен стать российским конкурентом американских истребителей F-22 и F-35. На первый взгляд, Т-50 кажется мощным и боеспособным самолетом. Он крупный, высокоскоростной и обладает большой дальностью. На авиашоу эта машина показывает высокую маневренность.
У него два огромных, устрашающих на вид двигателя, разнесенные между собой на большое расстояние для обеспечения устойчивости. Размах крыла у самолета превышает 15 метров. У Т-50 имеется большой внутренний отсек вооружений, и он обладает характеристиками малозаметности, позволяющими уходить от радаров противника. Если у машины и имеются технические проблемы, то Россия их не раскрывает.
Официально в сокращении производства виновата непростая экономическая ситуация в России. Общая стоимость разработки самолета неизвестна и может составлять от 10 до 30 миллиардов долларов. Индия уже потратила на эти цели пять миллиардов долларов. Но и на техническом фронте не все хорошо.
Дело в том, что мы знаем: Индия расскажет о проблемах с этим самолетом.
Уже больше года индийская газета Business Standard пишет о дурных предчувствиях Нью-Дели. Индийская версия Т-50 известна как FGFA.
«Имеющиеся у FGFA двигатели АЛ-41Ф1 обладают недостаточной мощностью, а русские не хотят делиться важной проектной информацией, в связи с чем в итоге этот истребитель будет стоить слишком дорого», — сообщает газета, ссылаясь на брифинги руководства индийских ВВС, проведенные в декабре 2013 года.
Спустя месяц в прессу просочились и другие неприятные новости. Индия хотела получить большую долю в этом проекте. Но двигатели были по-прежнему плохи, стоили слишком дорого, РЛС самолета «не отвечала требованиям», а «характеристики малозаметности были спроектированы слабо».
Затем в июне Т-50 совершил посадку на испытательном аэродроме в подмосковном Жуковском... и у него загорелся двигатель. Российские представители заявили, что ущерб незначительный, однако на фотографиях видно, что вся задняя часть фюзеляжа почернела от пламени.
«Скандал усилился... из-за отказа России рассказать подробности происшествия. Дошло до того, что присутствовавшей на месте команде по технической оценке из индийских ВВС было отказано в доступе к поврежденной машине», — заявила Defense News Моника Чансория (Monika Chansoria) из делийского Центра изучения наземных войн (Center for Land Warfare Studies).
Индия и Россия должны были продолжить переговоры по контракту на разработку. Однако сейчас Нью-Дели не выходит на связь с Москвой. Российское министерство обороны хотело провести встречи со своими индийскими партнерами с февраля по март. Индия не ответила.
«Командование [индийских ВВС] опасается, что FGFA ослабит доводы в пользу покупки французских истребителей Rafale. Этот контракт на 18-20 миллиардов долларов в настоящее время находится на стадии безуспешных пока переговоров», — сообщила Business Standard.
Российские средства массовой информации полагают, что одна из главных причин сокращения производства Т-50 это снижение цен на нефть. Кремлю не хватает денег, и он в этих условиях вряд ли сможет обосновать многомиллиардные траты на новый самолет-невидимку в количестве 52 единиц.
Если так, значит, после улучшения экономической ситуации в России Кремль может вернуться к изначальному графику строительства Т-50, правда, с небольшой задержкой. Это в лучшем случае, при наличии благоприятных обстоятельств.
В худшем случае у самолета будут серьезные и таинственные технические проблемы. А если Индия пойдет дальше и откажется от участия в программе, Т-50 из проблемы превратится в катастрофу.
Это будет означать, что расчет на миллиардные инвестиции не оправдался, и что Россия потеряла самого крупного покупателя на мировом рынке.
Российские ВВС пользуются в основном самолетами советской постройки, которые с каждым днем все больше стареют. Россия просто не в состоянии достаточно быстро заменять свои стареющие истребители и строить самые современные машины теми же темпами, что Вашингтон и Пекин.
Однако Москва может постепенно усовершенствовать существующие разработки, такие как Су-30 и Су-35. А это говорит о том, что строительство революционного самолета, такого как Т-50, ей не по силам.

Цинк - https://medium.com/war-is-boring/rus...e-24ac3ef85227

----------


## skynomad

Какая унылая херня

----------


## Avia M

Пространная статейка.
Двигатели первого этапа, но "мощности уже не хватает"... 
Планы для того и существуют, чтобы их корректировать.  :Smile:

----------


## GThomson

Погосяна выгнали, и МиГ-1.44 распилить не успели...

----------


## Avia M

> Главком ВВС: госиспытания ПАК ФА входят в завершающую стадию | РИА Новости


15 июня, AEX.RU –  Начало государственных испытаний российского истребителя пятого поколения ПАК ФА (Т-50) ожидаются в конце 2016 — начале 2017 года, сообщил в понедельник глава "Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации" (ОАК) Юрий Слюсарь.
Госиспытания Т-50 ожидаются в конце 2016 - начале 2017 года - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

22 июня, AEX.RU –  Визит премьер-министра Индии в Россию, запланированный на 7 июля, может означать, что Москва и Нью-Дели близки к подписанию соглашений о совместной разработке конструкции российского истребителя пятого поколения FGFA на базе Т-50 (ПАК ФА), сообщает РИА Новости со ссылкой на издание Real Clear Defense. СМИ: Истребитель Т-50 обеспечит технологический паритет России и США - AEX.RU

----------


## OKA

"Минобороны сокращает закупку истребителей пятого поколения Т-50  12:49 02.07.2015

Заместитель министра обороны России Юрий Борисов сообщил, что в ближайшие годы будет закуплена только одна пробная эскадрилья истребителей пятого поколения ПАК ФА.

САНКТ-ПЕТЕРБУРГ, 2 июл — РИА Новости. Минобороны сократит первую закупку партии истребителей пятого поколения Т-50, будет закуплена только одна первая пробная эскадрилья, сообщил журналистам в четверг в Санкт-Петербурге замминистра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.

"Да, мы сокращаем закупку истребителей ПАК ФА, будет закуплена в ближайшие годы одна эскадрилья. В то же время мы будем увеличивать закупку истребителей Су-35, которые дешевле, но по своим тактико-техническим характеристикам на голову выше своих зарубежных аналогов", — сказал Борисов.

В то же время замминистра подчеркнул, что сроки начала серийного производства ПАК ФА не меняются.

"Сокращается лишь количество закупок, но серия в оговоренные ранее сроки начнется", — сказал Борисов.

Как ранее неоднократно заявляли представители Минобороны, серийное производство истребителей ПАК ФА должно начаться в 2016 году."

Минобороны сокращает закупку истребителей пятого поколения Т-50 | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

"Индия вложила в разработку истребителя пятого поколения более $230 млн  15:32 04.08.20152

НЬЮ-ДЕЛИ, 4 авг — РИА Новости. Индия вложила в совместную с Россией программу по разработке истребителя пятого поколения (FGFA) почти 15 миллиардов рупий (около 230 миллионов долларов), сообщил в понедельник министр обороны Индии Манохар Паррикар.

"Затраты, понесенные на настоящий момент на стадии предварительного проектирования, составляют 14,8 миллиарда рупий (около 230 миллионов долларов)", — сообщил он в письменном ответе на вопрос одного из членов верхней палаты индийского парламента.

Ранее на прошлой неделе Паррикар также сообщил в письменном ответе членам индийского парламента, что предварительная стадия проекта была завершена в июне 2013 года, а следующий этап разработок начнется после подписания контракта на опытно-конструкторские работы (ОКР).

Согласно проекту контракта на ОКР, поставки истребителей пятого поколения индийским ВВС должны начаться через 94 месяца после подписания документа, однако пока он не подписан.

ПАК ФА, известный в Индии как FGFA (fifth generation fighter aircraft), — российский многоцелевой истребитель пятого поколения. Использование композиционных материалов и инновационных технологий, аэродинамическая компоновка самолета, характеристики двигателя обеспечивают беспрецедентно низкий уровень радиолокационной, оптической и инфракрасной заметности.

По планам ВВС РФ, серийные поставки Т-50 начнутся в 2016 году. Пока только одна страна в мире имеет на вооружении истребители пятого поколения — США с самолетами F-22 и F-35."

Индия вложила в разработку истребителя пятого поколения более $230 млн | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

"НОГИНСК, 13 авг — РИА Новости. Российский самолет пятого поколения ПАК ФА получит 30-мм авиационную пушку с боеприпасами с пластмассовым ведущим устройством (ПВУ) и высокой термостойкостью, сообщил в четверг журналистам генеральный конструктор крупнейшего в России разработчика и производителя малокалиберных боеприпасов для ВВС, Сухопутных войск и ВМФ НПО "Прибор" (входит в концерн "Техмаш" "Ростеха") Олег Чижевский.

"Авиационная автоматическая пушка используется на всех самолетах. Я не знаю ни одного боевого самолета, где бы не использовалось авиационное автоматическое оружие. Поэтому естественно, и на новом самолете (ПАК ФА) она будет использована", — сказал Чижевский..."

ПАК ФА получит к своей пушке боеприпасы с высокой термостойкостью | РИА Новости

----------


## Avia M

27 августа. Госиспытания российского истребителя пятого поколения ПАК ФА, также известного как Т-50, завершатся в следующем году...
Госиспытания российского истребителя пятого поколения завершат в 2016 году - AEX.RU

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Антиресно, ещё не начались, а уже скоро закончатся :Wink:

----------


## Flanker B

> 27 августа. Госиспытания российского истребителя пятого поколения ПАК ФА, также известного как Т-50, завершатся в следующем году...
> Госиспытания российского истребителя пятого поколения завершат в 2016 году - AEX.RU


это утка, там им хочется, но так не будет...поскольку имел разговор с одним пилотом  этого лайнера

----------


## KURYER

Индия просит Москву предоставить возможность её пилотам провести испытательные полёты на ПАК ФА перед декабрьским визитом Н.Моренди -> Источник

----------


## KURYER

Интересная новость пришла из Российской Газеты, что ПАК ФА начал финальный этап испытаний в Ахтубинске перед поступлением в ВВС в 2016 году -> ИСТОЧНИК
Однако, когда открываем первоисточник этой новости, то обнаруживаем, что слов "...финальный этап..." нет -> ИСТОЧНИК :Confused:

----------


## KURYER

Россия получила запрос на испытания ПАК ФА индийскими пилотами и рассматривает его -> ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Avia M

26 октября. Индийская газета The Financial Express со ссылкой на военное ведомство страны сообщает, что контракт на покупку российских истребителей Т-50 может быть подписан уже в ноябре. Об том пишет Российская газета.

 Делегация из Дели, ответственная за заключение договора, прибудет в Москву в конце осени. Планируется, что соглашение обеспечит ВВС Индии 154 новенькими FGFA (экспортное наименование ПАК ФА Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft - истребитель пятого поколения). Самолеты соберут на индийских заводах, но комплектующие будут полностью российскими. Предварительная стоимость соглашения оценивается в 35 миллиардов долларов США, что сделает его самым дорогим в истории Индии...
Индия закупит 154 российских истребителя ПАК ФА - AEX.RU

----------


## TapAc

komсity.ru 

Один из трёх истребителей пятого поколения Т-50, которые должны были в этом году подключиться к лётным испытаниям, уже принимает в них участие. Этот ПАК ФА во время вылетов уже могли видеть жители Ленинского округа — истребитель больше двух недель летает как в одиночку, так и в сопровождении Су-30. 
Как сообщает Объединённая авиастроительная корпорация, ещё два Т-50 подключатся к лётным испытаниям позже. Об этом во вторник рассказал президент ОАК Юрий Слюсарь. Он отметил, что три лётных образца позволят «интенсифицировать программу лётных испытаний».
— Она включает огромное количество полётов, поэтому, чем больше мы будем иметь «на крыле» опытных самолётов, принимающих участие в лётных испытаниях, тем быстрее эта программа будет реализована. Программа идёт в графике. Мы подтверждаем те характеристики, которые изначально при оформлении ТЗ в машину были заложены и удовлетворены ходом реализации программы, — отметил глава ОАК.

На снимках — новый ПАК ФА во время испытательных полётов. Фото Ольги Щербаковой. 



И сюда же:
http://bmpd.livejournal.com/1553862.html#comments

----------


## OKA

"Министры обороны РФ и Индии позитивно оценили работы над истребителем пятого поколения  Армия и ОПК  2 ноября, 14:57 UTC+3

Страны вместе работают над проектом FGFA (Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft)

МОСКВА, 2 ноября. /ТАСС/. Министры обороны России и Индии Сергей Шойгу и Манохар Паррикар позитивно оценили работы по совместному проектированию истребителя пятого поколения и производству ракетных комплексов "Брамос". Об этом 2 ноября сообщили журналистам в пресс-службе Минобороны РФ по итогам заседания российско-индийской межправительственной комиссии по военно-техническому сотрудничеству.

"Стороны позитивно оценили ход работ по проектированию перспективного многофункционального истребителя и многоцелевого транспортного самолета, лицензионного производства самолетов Су-30МКИ и танков Т-90С, реализации программы по созданию и производству ракетных комплексов "Брамос", модернизации самолетов МиГ-29 и подводных лодок проекта 877ЭКМ", - сказали в Минобороны.

Кроме того, отметили в военном ведомстве, министры обороны обменялись мнениями о состоянии и перспективах российско-индийского военного сотрудничества.

РФ и Индия вместе работают над проектом FGFA (Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft). В конце августа этого года первый заместитель гендиректора "Рособоронэкспорта" Иван Гончаренко заявлял, что эскизно-технический проект российско-индийского истребителя пятого поколения уже разработан."

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Министры обороны РФ и Индии позитивно оценили работы над истребителем пятого поколения

----------


## Fencer

Истребитель Т-50: взгляд изнутри » Военное обозрение

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Avia M

28 декабря, AEX.RU –  Российский истребитель пятого поколения Т-50 ПАК ФА (Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации) поступит на вооружение в 2017 году. Об этом в эфире телеканала "Россия 24" заявил главнокомандующий Воздушно-космическими силами России генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев...
Виктор Бондарев: Российский истребитель пятого поколения Т-50 поступит в ВКС России в 2017 году - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

В топе...
 Эксперты Business Insider составили список из 11 самолетов, "меняющих правила игры" в мировой авиации. ПАК ФА (Т-50) оказался в тройке лидеров рейтинга...
Российский Т-50 вошел в топ-11 самых передовых самолетов XXI века - AEX.RU

----------


## KURYER

Истребитель Т-50 будет оснащен радиофотонным радаром разработки КРЭТ



> Российский истребитель пятого поколения ПАК ФА может быть оснащен радиофотонным радаром разработки КРЭТ. Концерн намерен создать натурный образец радиолокационной станции будущего до 2018 года. 
> «Технология радиофотоники, в частности, должна открыть новые возможности для улучшения характеристик «умной обшивки», применяемой на российских вертолетах и самолетах последнего поколения»
> «На выходе нашей работы по радиооптической фазированной антенной решетке (РОФАР) будет получен полный перечень летательных аппаратов – пилотируемых и беспилотных – которые мы планируем предложить оснастить радарами на основе РОФАР. Я думаю, что ПАК ФА тоже будет в этом списке, и по нему будут выданы определенные предложения», - сообщил советник первого заместителя генерального директора КРЭТ Владимир Михеев. Он отметил, что финальное решение будет за Минобороны России.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Бондарев: серийное производство ПАК ФА начнется в 2017 году



> Серийное производство перспективного авиационного комплекса фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА, Т-50) должно начаться в 2017 году. Об этом  сообщил главнокомандующий Воздушно- космическими силами России генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.
> "Сегодня на стапелях в готовности процентов 60-70 находится Т-50 номер 11 - крайний самолет испытательной группы. Я на сто процентов уверен, что ГСИ (государственные совместные испытания) в этом году мы закончим. В следующем году этот самолет должен встать на серию", - сказал главком.

----------


## Avia M

11 февраля, AEX.RU –  Россия и Индия возобновили переговоры в рамках совместной программы по разработке истребителя пятого поколения (FGFA). высокопоставленная российская делегация прибыла в Дели для ведения переговоров. "Российская делегация здесь, и переговоры по цене начались вчера"... 
Россия и Индия возобновили диалог по программе разработки истребителей - AEX.RU

----------


## Let_nab

*Американцы «разжаловали» российский Т-50 из истребителей пятого поколения*
Оригинал новости ИноТВ: 
https://russian.rt.com/inotv/2016-02...ijskij-T-50-iz

Как утверждает американское издание Business Insider, из-за отсутствия действительно новых технологий российский Т-50 остается истребителем пятого поколения «только на бумаге». В частности, он не дотягивает до американских конкурентов по малозаметности, надежности и техническим параметрам узлов и агрегатов, убеждает читателей автор. 

США продолжают разрабатывать истребитель нового поколения F-35 Lightning II, пишет Business Insider. Российские специалисты также  работают над собственной версией воздушного судна. «К несчастью для России, – отмечает издание, – ее ПАК ФА, также известный как Т-50, столкнулся с производственными трудностями, которые ставят его принадлежность к пятому поколению истребителей под сомнение».

Так, некоторые авиационные эксперты отмечают, что при внимательном изучении Т-50 оказывается истребителем пятого поколения «только на бумаге». В основном, утверждает издание, это связано с отсутствием эволюционных технологий на борту нового самолета по сравнению с предыдущими российскими моделями. ПАК ФА использует те же самые двигатели, что и его предшественник – Су-35. Более того, оба самолета имеют во многом схожие бортовые системы, а отличающиеся элементы все равно не делают разрабатываемое Россией воздушное судно истребителем нового поколения.   



Индийские источники, знакомые с производством ПАК ФА, уверяют, что у самолета множество технологических проблем. Среди них «работа двигателя, надежность радара с активной фазированной решеткой и техническое обеспечение малозаметности».   



Между тем, по словам издания, вопрос малозаметности – это самый примечательный фактор, дающий представление о Т-50. В 2010 и 2011 годах специалисты, знакомые с российской разработкой, оценивали эффективную площадь рассеивания (ЭПР) самолета в диапазоне от 0,3 до 0,5 квадратного метра.  



В то же время американские ВВС «намекали», что ЭПР истребителя F-22 составляет всего лишь 0,0001 квадратного метра. Данный показатель для F-35 больше – 0,001 квадратного метра, но все равно «крошечный» в сравнении с ПАК ФА.



Настоящие значения ЭПР российских и американских самолетов засекречены. «Тем не менее, – заключает Business Insider, – если предварительные оценки верны, ПАК ФА значительно уступает в малозаметности своим американским эквивалентам».

----------


## Djoker

Т-50-6-2


На пороге лета... - В ДВИЖЕНИИ ...

----------


## LansE293

> *Американцы «разжаловали» российский Т-50 из истребителей пятого поколения*
> Оригинал новости ИноТВ: 
> https://russian.rt.com/inotv/2016-02...ijskij-T-50-iz
> 
> Как утверждает американское издание Business Insider, из-за отсутствия действительно новых технологий российский Т-50 остается истребителем пятого поколения «только на бумаге». В частности, он не дотягивает до американских конкурентов по малозаметности, надежности и техническим параметрам узлов и агрегатов, убеждает читателей автор. 
> 
> США продолжают разрабатывать истребитель нового поколения F-35 Lightning II, пишет Business Insider. Российские специалисты также  работают над собственной версией воздушного судна. «К несчастью для России, – отмечает издание, – ее ПАК ФА, также известный как Т-50, столкнулся с производственными трудностями, которые ставят его принадлежность к пятому поколению истребителей под сомнение».
> 
> Так, некоторые авиационные эксперты отмечают, что при внимательном изучении Т-50 оказывается истребителем пятого поколения «только на бумаге». В основном, утверждает издание, это связано с отсутствием эволюционных технологий на борту нового самолета по сравнению с предыдущими российскими моделями. ПАК ФА использует те же самые двигатели, что и его предшественник – Су-35. Более того, оба самолета имеют во многом схожие бортовые системы, а отличающиеся элементы все равно не делают разрабатываемое Россией воздушное судно истребителем нового поколения. 
> ...


Стараются заранее опустить конкурента? 
По двигателю они наверное думают, что "изделие 117С" более совершенная модификация, чем "изделие 117". Но умом Россию не понять, и у нас изделие  "117" существенно более продвинутый двигатель, чем 117С:). Это двигателем 5-го поколения,  обеспечивающим сверхзвуковую скорость самолета в бесфорсажном режиме. Кстати, на F-35 крейсерский сверхзвук вроде как того...
По кабине расположение МФИ похоже на СУ-35С, но это не значит, что у бортовых систем те же возможности.
А ЭПР это сферический конь в вакууме. Пока различные РЛС не попробуют на зубок, говорить рано.

----------


## Avia M

Россия начала «обкатку» в небе над Крымом новейшего истребителя Т-50...

Источник: Сюрприз: Россия начала «обкатку» в небе над Крымом новейшего истребителя Т-50 » Политикус - Politikus.ru
Politikus.ru

----------


## Pilot

Среди новой авиатехники в российскую армию в 2017 году поступят истребители "пятого поколения" Т-50 - главком ВКС



Севастополь. 5 июня. ИНТЕРФАКС - Более 100 единиц новейшей авиатехники поступит, как ожидается, в российские авиачасти в 2017 году, сообщил журналистам главком ВКС РФ генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.

"Да, можно и так сказать", - сказал Бондарев, отвечая на вопрос о том, поступит ли в ВКС РФ более 100 самолетов и вертолетов.

"В 2017 году по госпрограмме вооружений, по гособоронзаказу меньше, чем в 2016 году, не будет. Тем более, мы будем получать новую технику - истребители Т-50, новые вертолеты", - отметил главком.

----------


## Fencer

20 июня в воздух поднимется восьмой лётный образец истребителя Т-50 | Новости Комсомольска-на-Амуре

----------


## PPV

> 20 июня в воздух поднимется восьмой лётный образец истребителя Т-50 | Новости Комсомольска-на-Амуре


В этом сообщении прекрасно все: и даты, и технические подробности...

----------


## OKA

> В этом сообщении прекрасно все: и даты, и технические подробности...


В "Известиях" поинтересней написано, чем в КМС :

"Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК) готовит предварительное заключение на производство установочной партии новейших истребителей пятого поколения Т-50 для поставки Воздушно-космическим силам России. По данным «Известий», 20 июня в Комсомольске-на-Амуре поднимется в воздух восьмая машина серии, практически полностью отвечающая требованиям военных по боевым возможностям к истребителю пятого поколения.

— В отличие от предыдущих самолетов восьмой борт полностью укомплектован оборудованием и системами, прописанными в техническом задании на создание перспективного комплекса фронтовой авиации, — сообщил «Известиям» источник, близкий к ОАК. — Именно с появлением этого истребителя можно говорить, что Т-50 как боевая единица обрел реальное лицо и готов к серийному производству в интересах ВКС.

По словам источника, в настоящий момент в цехах Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиационного завода (КнААЗ) в разной степени готовности находятся еще четыре Т-50.  Машина под № 9 присоединится к летным испытаниям комплекса в сентябре. Две следующие, 10-я и 11-я, стоят на стапелях: у первой состыковали фюзеляж, у второй собрали центроплан. До конца года обе выйдут на этап летных испытаний. Осенью ОАК будет готова подписать контракт с Минобороны на поставку установочной партии истребителей.

Поставки машин, по словам главкома ВКС Виктора Бондарева, должны начаться в 2017 году.

— Установочная партия — это не менее 12 машин, то есть одной эскадрильи, — уточняет глава Центра анализа стратегий и технологий (Центр АСТ) Руслан Пухов. — В их число не входят истребители, проходящие сейчас этап испытаний. То есть в 2017 году в интересах ВКС будут построены и поставлены совершенно новые, отвечающие требованиям технического задания боевые машины, которым предстоит пройти этап войсковых испытаний, после чего можно будет говорить о расширении закупки. 

Впрочем, как уточнил эксперт, ждать, что Т-50 станет массовым истребителем, пока не стоит. ПАК ФА позиционируется как главный конкурент американскому F-22 Raptor. Стоимость программы создания Raptor оценивается в $74 млрд. Стоимость одного самолета — $146 млн. США купили 187 таких самолетов, после чего вообще закрыли программу. Наш Т-50 и программа его разработки на порядок дешевле, но замминистра обороны по вооружениям Юрий Борисов уже заявил, что военные могут купить меньшее количество истребителей пятого поколения, чем запланировано в госпрограмме вооружения до 2020 года. Военные пока контрактуют 12 штук и после ввода их в эксплуатацию определят, сколько самолетов данного типа смогут себе позволить.

— Всё новое стоит очень дорого, и надо понимать, что первые машины будут весьма далеки от общепринятого представления, что с их появлением ВКС получат некие сверхвозможности, — говорит Пухов. — Процесс доводки самолета даже после принятия на вооружение займет годы. Достаточно вспомнить, что между прототипом Су-27 — Т-10, появившимся в 1977 году, — и итоговым изделием прошло столько изменений в конструкции и бортовом оборудовании истребителя, что только последняя модификация — Су-35С, принятая на вооружение в позапрошлом году, — может считаться окончательной. Такая же судьба, судя по всему, ждет и Т-50.

Хотя бы потому, что двигатели пятого поколения, известные сегодня как «Тип 30», или двигатели второго этапа, находятся в стадии разработки. Серийные Т-50 пойдут на вооружение с моторами 117С, такими же, какие стоят на истребителях Су-35. Они хоть и обеспечивают необходимую суммарную тягу, достаточную для достижения сверхзвуковой крейсерской скорости, но не отвечают требованиям пятого поколения по соотношению веса и тяги, а также расходу топлива. Техническая сложность доводки двигателей требует проведения весьма длительных стендовых и летных испытаний, что скажется на общих сроках разработки Т-50. По разным оценкам, силовые установки второго этапа российские истребители Т-50 получат только в 2025–2027 годах. Собственно, только тогда можно будет сказать, что Т-50 стал настоящим самолетом пятого поколения.

— Мне кажется, что сегодня нужно идти на опережение, не только развивая Т-50 в рамках программы FGFA (экспортное наименование ПАК ФА — Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft) с нашим стратегическим партнером в области ВТС — Индией, но и предложив его Алжиру и Вьетнаму, — отметил Пухов. — Обе страны ведут независимую военно-техническую политику и имеют собственные средства на покупку современного вооружения. Благодаря союзу с ними можно «удешевить» создание Т-50, сделав его массовым истребителем."

Истребитель Т-50 готов к серийному производству - Известия

----------


## Fencer

Новости Aviation EXplorer: ОАК готовит предварительное заключение на производство установочной партии ПАК ФА

----------


## LansE293

> В "Известиях" поинтересней написано, чем в КМС :
> 
> 
> Хотя бы потому, что двигатели пятого поколения, известные сегодня как «Тип 30», или двигатели второго этапа, находятся в стадии разработки. Серийные Т-50 пойдут на вооружение с моторами 117С, такими же, какие стоят на истребителях Су-35. Они хоть и обеспечивают необходимую суммарную тягу, достаточную для достижения сверхзвуковой крейсерской скорости, но не отвечают требованиям пятого поколения по соотношению веса и тяги, а также расходу топлива. Техническая сложность доводки двигателей требует проведения весьма длительных стендовых и летных испытаний, что скажется на общих сроках разработки Т-50. По разным оценкам, силовые установки второго этапа российские истребители Т-50 получат только в 2025–2027 годах. Собственно, только тогда можно будет сказать, что Т-50 стал настоящим самолетом пятого поколения.


Может быть и интересней написано. Но почему указано, что " пойдут на вооружение с моторами 117С"? Изделие 117С это АЛ-41Ф1С, разработанный НПО Сатурн для СУ-35С. Т-50 вроде как должен комплектоваться другой модификацией - АЛ-41Ф1 или "изделие 117" или "двигатель первого этапа". У последнего тяга на 500 кг больше и система управления с цифровой АСУ. 
Руслан Пухов оговорился или не удалось довести до ума даже "двигатель первого этапа" и Т-50 пойдет в серию с двигателем от СУ-35С?

----------


## OKA

> ...Руслан Пухов оговорился или не удалось довести до ума даже "двигатель первого этапа" и Т-50 пойдет в серию с двигателем от СУ-35С?


Ну, наверное, непосредственно ему можно вопрос задать, например здесь : 

bmpd .

Или на других ресурсах.

----------


## LansE293

Не зная "подводных течений" трудно что-то понять. НПО Сатурн и УМПО хотели объединиться в холдинг, чему препятствовало государство, которое хотело создать ОДК. В результате по  итогам выездного совещания с участием Путина обе конторы таки вошли в ОДК и Сатурн получил деньги на покрытие краткосрочных займов.
Финам.ru - Консолидациия НПО "Сатурн" и УМПО - сигнал окончания конфликта, возникшего между акционерами предприятий и Оборонпромом - Рынок и Аналитика : Вопрос эмитенту
Однако в результате в перечне продукции ОДК и входящего в него НПО Сатурн значится только изделие 117С (тягой 14.5т) для истребителя СУ-35С
АО «ОДК» - Высокотемпературный двухконтурный турбореактивный двигатель «Изделие 117С»
А изделие 117 для ПАК-ФА (это который с тягой 15 т) есть только в перечне перспективной продукции УМО Изделие 117, Изделие 117 



> Изделие 117 – глубокая тягово-ресурсная модернизация двигателя четвертого поколения АЛ-31Ф/ФП с электронно-цифровой системой автоматического управления. По своим техническим характеристикам изделие 117 близко к турбореактивному двухконтурному двигателю с форсажом пятого поколения и предназначено для комплектации силовой установки истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 (ПАК ФА) первого этапа поставки.
> Разработчик – филиал ОАО «УМПО» «ОКБ им. А. Люльки». Работы проводятся по договору с ОАО «Компания Сухой» по заказу Министерства обороны РФ.
> Состояние разработки: изготовлены и проходят комплекс стендовых и летных испытаний опытные образцы изделий 117 производства ОАО «УМПО». До 2014 года производство данных двигателей осуществлялось в сотрудничестве с ОАО «НПО «Сатурн», затем – только ОАО «УМПО».


При этом еще в 2011 году в УМО и Сатурн завершили работу над 16 двигателями для истребителей пятого поколения. Шесть изделий выпущены для стендовых испытаний, остальные предназначены для установки на самолеты.
Успешные полеты ПАК ФА обеспечены двигателями совместного производства ОАО "УМПО" и ОАО "НПО "Сатурн" - ОРУЖИЕ РОССИИ Информационное агентство
Так на на каких же двигателях летают сейчас ПАК-ФА:)?

----------


## Avia M

> 28 декабря, AEX.RU –  Российский истребитель пятого поколения Т-50 ПАК ФА (Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации) поступит на вооружение в 2017 году. Об этом в эфире телеканала "Россия 24" заявил главнокомандующий Воздушно-космическими силами России генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев...
> Виктор Бондарев: Российский истребитель пятого поколения Т-50 поступит в ВКС России в 2017 году - AEX.RU


Подвинемся...

Серийные поставки истребителя пятого поколения ПАК ФА (также известен как Т-50) для Министерства обороны РФ начнутся в 2018 году. Об этом заявил замминистра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов в ходе посещения Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиационного завода им. Ю.А.Гагарина, сообщает управление пресс-службы и информации МО РФ.
В ходе проверки выполнения Государственного оборонного заказа 2016 года Юрий Борисов осмотрел сборочные цеха и процесс производства перспективного авиационного комплекса фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА). «Идет реализация опытной партии самолетов Т-50, серийный контракт на которые мы планируем заключить в 2017 году со сроками поставки с 2018 года», - сказал Борисов, комментируя программу ПАК ФА.

Истребители Т-50 начнут поставлять для Минобороны в 2018 году / Новости / Независимая газета

----------


## Djoker

Месяц назад:




> "В Государственном летно-исследовательском центре (ГЛИЦ) их уже находится пять, они проходят испытания и уже с 2017 года будут поступать к нам на вооружение. Все идет по плану - никаких отставаний и изменений, *мы даже немножко вышли вперед*", - подчеркнул Бондарев.


ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Бондарев: истребитель Т-50 начнет поступать в войска в 2017 году

----------


## L39aero

Ну как с су-34 будет,скорее всего,предсерийные машины,в липу и глиц,а потом серия уже в лидерную эксплуатацию!

----------


## LansE293

По двигателю "второго этапа" или "Изделию 30"
http://zhukvesti.ru/articles/detail/38421/



> *ЛИИ ждут новый двигатель для истребителя Т-50*
> Планируется, что летные испытания двигателя «изделие 30» начнутся через полтора года
> На специализированных отечественных и зарубежных сайтах широко обсуждается информация о сроках начала летных испытаний перспективного отечественного двигателя «изделие 30», предназначенного для установки на военных самолетов. В первую очередь перспективный двигатель планируется установить на истребителе пятого поколения Т-50, который сейчас проходит летные испытания. Новый авиационный двигатель также называют «двигателем второго этапа» для машины Т-50.
> По словам генерального конструктора - директора двигателестроительного ОКБ им. А.Люльки (филиал Уфимского моторостроительного завода) Евгения Марчукова, первый полет Т-50 (Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации) с «двигателем второго этапа» состоится в конце 2017 г., либо в начале 2018 г., при этом машина Т-50 будет задействована в качестве летающей лаборатории.
> По словам Е.Марчукова, прототип «двигателя второго этапа» для Т-50 находится в производстве, а на стенде испытывается внутренний контур этого перспективного ТРДДФ. Наземные испытателя двигателя-демонстратора начнутся летом нынешнего года. По своим характеристикам «изделие 30» будет превосходить установленный сейчас на Т-50 двигатель «изделие 117» (АЛ-41Ф1) на 15-20%. Характеристики силовой установки повышены за счет резкого улучшения параметров рабочего цикла, КПД агрегатов, новых конструкционных материалов, значительно уменьшен удельный расход топлива (не только на крейсерском режиме, но и в режиме форсажа) и др.
> По словам разработчиков, количество деталей в компрессоре высокого давления (КВД) «изделия 30» сократили практически вдвое по сравнению с компрессором двигателя предыдущего этапа (АЛ-41Ф1), при этом обеспечили значительное увеличение работы на одну ступень. Стоимость изготовления такого компрессора не будет превышать стоимость изготовления КВД двигателя четвертого поколения (АЛ-41Ф1) при условии применения новых материалов и технологий. В новом двигателе для Т-50 (ПАК ФА) применяются композиционные материалы, которые построены не только на полимерной матрице для холодной части, а также детали, созданные из высокотемпературных композиций.
> КБ-интегратором по разработке двигателя «изделие 30» является филиал ПАО «Уфимское моторостроительное производственное объединение» (УМПО) – ОКБ им. А.Люльки. В кооперации по созданию «изделия 30» также задействованы московское АО «НТЦ газотурбостроения «Салют» и АО «НПП «Мотор» (Уфа). Также в работе участвуют специалисты рыбинского НПО «Сатурн», входящего в ПАО «Объединенная двигателестроительная корпорация». Головным изготовителем серийных «двигателей второго этапа» для Т-50 определено УМПО.


Видео по теме:

----------


## Avia M

Российский истребитель 5-го поколения Т-50 будет оборудован новейшей системой обработки видеоизображений «Охотник», позволяющей на большей дальности обнаруживать цели, сообщает RNS со ссылкой на пресс-службу Концерна «Радиоэлектронные технологии» (КРЭТ, входит в «Ростех»).

«Полным ходом ведется разработка аппаратуры обработки видеоизображений для одной из оптико-электронных станций Т-50», - говорится в сообщении.

Система «Охотник» предназначена для применения в обзорных и прицельных оптико-электронных системах вертолетов, самолетов и других объектов вооружений, военной и специальной техники. Данные изделия решают задачи электронной стабилизации изображений, автоматического обнаружения и сопровождения целей, а также повышают в полтора-два раза дальность обнаружения объектов в сложных условиях видения», - говорится в сообщении.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Пара *Т-50*, июль 3016 г.:

Фото: Вадим Савицкий.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

Создаваемые для истребителя 5-го поколения Т-50 (перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации, ПАК ФА) авиационные средства поражения проходят цикл наземных и летных испытаний, сказал в интервью RNS генеральный директор корпорации «Тактическое ракетное вооружение» Борис Обносов.

«Работа идет интенсивно. Мы раз в две недели собираемся с представителями "Сухого". Обсуждаем текущие планы. По существу, на всех изделиях ведутся либо наземные, либо летные испытания», — сказал Обносов.

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## lithium

Уважаемые коллеги, известно ли, какой из вариантов деформирующего окрашивания признан наиболее эффективным?

----------


## Avia M

> Уважаемые коллеги, известно ли, какой из вариантов деформирующего окрашивания признан наиболее эффективным?


Вариант номер четыре. Подробности в приёмной...

----------


## lithium

Ув. Avia M, что Вы имеете в виду?

----------


## Fencer

Глава Хабаровского края назвал сроки запуска в серию истребителя Т-50 :: Общество :: РБК

----------


## Avia M

Россия начнет серийное производство истребителей пятого поколения Т-50 (проект ПАК ФА) с новыми двигателями в 2018 году, сообщил РИА Новости в четверг источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.

"Когда будут новые двигатели — это будет примерно 2018 год — тогда мы, соответственно, переходим к производству полномасштабного поколения", — сказал он, отвечая на вопрос о производстве Т-50.

Ранее в Объединенной двигателестроительной корпорации заявляли, что первые опытные образцы штатного двигателя "второго этапа" ПАК ФА будут изготовлены к 2017 году, а испытания запланированы на 2018 год.

Сегодня опытные образцы ПАК ФА летают с двигателем "первого этапа" — "изделием 117", который уже запущен в серийное производство.

Двигатель "второго этапа" по топливной эффективности и удельной тяге будет значительно превосходить "изделие 117", а по конструктивно-технологическому исполнению и уровню достигаемых параметров будет полностью соответствовать мировому уровню двигателя пятого поколения.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 6 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Первый этап испытаний истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 завершится в 2017 году, заявил гендиректор Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации Юрий Слюсарь.

"Программа Т-50 реализуется в соответствии с графиком, в 2017 году мы ожидаем завершения первого этапа испытаний и начала поставок в серию", - сказал Ю.Слюсарь в интервью телеканалу "Россия-24".

Он отметил, что в Минобороны будут поставлены 12 машин.


 МОСКВА, 6 сентября. /ТАСС/. Первый этап испытаний истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 планируется завершить в 2017 году, сообщил сегодня глава Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации Юрий Слюсарь.

"Программа Т-50 реализуется в соответствии с графиком, в 2017 году мы ожидаем завершения первого этапа испытаний, контрактацию и начало поставок установочной серии. С Министерством обороны мы обсуждаем 12 машин, которые будут в рамках этой серии поставлены... В этом году мы изготовим все самолеты, которые в рамках контракта на опытно-конструкторские работы у нас реализуются, всего будет 12 машин принимать участие в испытаниях", - сказал он в эфире телеканала "Россия 24".

Слюсарь напомнил, что интерес к этому истребителю проявляет Индия.

Истребитель пятого поколения Т-50 (Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации, ПАК ФА) - это одноместный ударный самолет, в конструкции широко применяются композитные материалы. В июне главнокомандующий ВКС РФ Виктор Бондарев сообщил, что Т-50 начнет поступать в российские авиачасти в 2017 году.

----------


## KURYER

Контракт на серийное производство Т-50 на КнААЗе планируется заключить до конца 2017 г.



> Контракт на серийное производство Перспективного авиационного комплекса фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА) пятого поколения Т-50 на Комсомольском-на-Амуре авиазаводе (КнААЗ) планируется заключить до конца 2017 года. Об этом сообщил губернатор Хабаровского края Вячеслав Шпорт.
> "Прорабатывается вопрос о заключении в конце следующего года контракта на изготовление первой партии серийных образцов Перспективного авиационного комплекса фронтовой авиации Т-50 для Министерства обороны Российской Федерации", - сказал Шпорт, выступая на церемонии открытия нового цеха обработки алюминиевых сплавов (механообрабатывающее производство) на КнААЗе.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 16 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Для истребителя пятого поколения создают принципиально новые ракеты, сообщил генеральный директор корпорации "Тактическое ракетное вооружение" (КТРВ) Борис Обносов.

"Т-50 получит к 2017 году шесть принципиально новых ракет, к 2020 году - еще шесть. Четыре образца ракет внутрифюзеляжного размещения уже созданы и проходят испытания",- заявил Б.Обносов в интервью официальному журналу ОАК "Горизонты".

Ранее глава совета директоров "Объединенной двигателестроительной корпорации" (ОДК), первый заместитель гендиректора госкорпорации "Ростех" Владимир Артяков сообщил "Интерфаксу", что сборку опытного образца перспективного двигателя для российского истребителя пятого поколения планируется завершить в октябре.

"В настоящее время его первый опытный образец находится в стадии изготовления. Ориентировочно в октябре текущего года его сборка будет завершена, после чего можно будет приступить к испытаниям", - сказал он.

Речь идст о двигателе "второго этапа" для ПАК ФА. Первые самолеты летают с двигателем "первого этапа".

----------


## Avia M

"Невидимый фронт" канал ТВЦ. Соцсети и Т-50... (с 9-30) Специальный репортаж "Событий". "Невидимый фронт" :: ТВ Центр - Официальный сайт телекомпании

Тема "щекотливая", двигатели, какое покрытие...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Борт "053 синий":

Источник на фото.

----------


## Avia M

Главнокомандующий Воздушно-космическими силами России генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев в беседе с журналистами рассказал о перспективах поступления в авиационные части истребителей пятого поколения ПАК ФА (Т-50), сообщает пресс-служба Министерства Обороны РФ.

«В следующем году мы завершаем испытания данного авиационного комплекса. Вот тогда мы и начнем их получать. Первую партию составят пять самолетов», — пояснил Виктор Бондарев.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Борт "055 синий", декабрь 2015 г.: 

Иван Зубов.

----------


## Pilot

РЫБИНСК (Ярославская область), 20 окт – РИА Новости. Девятый опытный образец российского истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 (ПАК ФА) приступил к испытаниям, заявил журналистам в четверг замминистра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.

Первые ПАК ФА должны поступить на вооружение в 2017 году, подтвердил ранее главком ВКС РФ Виктор Бондарев.

"У нас сегодня девятый самолет уже выходит. Мы перешли к комплексным испытаниям, к испытаниям авиационных средств поражения, всего комплекса авионики", - сказал Борисов.

По его словам, испытания идут по графику, "особых нареканий нет".

"Летно-технические характеристики уже подтверждены. Сегодня переходим к вопросу комплексного испытания, включая испытания авиационного боевого комплекса", - добавил он.

Борисов подчеркнул, что Т-50 "перешагнул все те требования, которые сегодня предъявлены к такого рода летательным аппаратам".

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Fencer

> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


Вроде как не ПАК-ФА...

----------


## MAX

А открытый отсек вооружения, как у Т-50. :Cool:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

11.11.16.:

----------


## Avia M

«В Опытно-конструкторском бюро имени Люльки (Москва, филиал ПАО «УМПО») состоялся первый запуск стендового образца двигателя-демонстратора «изделие 30» – двигателя второго этапа для истребителя ПАК ФА, в подтверждение чему приводится соответствующий плакат», – говорится в блоге bmpd, выходящем под эгидой Центра анализа стратегий и технологий (Центр АСТ), в «Живом Журнале».

 ВЗГЛЯД / Состоялся первый запуск двигателя второго этапа для ПАК ФА

----------


## Fencer

Седьмой ПАК-ФА впервые поднялся в воздух в Комсомольске-на-Амуре komсity.ru

----------


## KURYER

*Fencer* фото подозрительно похоже на первый полёт Т-50-5Р

----------


## Avia M

> *Fencer* фото подозрительно похоже на первый полёт Т-50-5Р


Небо неск. темнее... :Smile:  Ничего удивительного, за неимением официальных фото, публикуют то, что имеется в наличии.                                       А "всемогущие споттеры", отсутствуют в тех краях (причины неизвестны).

----------


## seDAN

:Wink: этой фоткой уже 6-2 по моему обзывали, причём тот же автор на том же сайте))) хотя это правда 5Р вроде.
Ну а 8ку всё таки запечатлели, несмотря на режим, но вряд ли в сети появятся.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Седьмой ПАК-ФА впервые поднялся в воздух в Комсомольске-на-Амуре komсity.ru


Октябрем 2015-го гуглится...

----------


## ZHeN

> но вряд ли в сети появятся.


Азохен запечатлел ? :D

----------


## Avia M

> этой фоткой уже 6-2 по моему обзывали, причём тот же автор на том же сайте))) хотя это правда 5Р вроде.
> Ну а 8ку всё таки запечатлели, несмотря на режим, но вряд ли в сети появятся.


Интересно, на какое расст. от ВПП действует "режим". Каким образом отрабатывается жилой сектор и прочие дороги...

----------


## bakulinks77

Никаким образом. С прямого и обратного курса при нормальной оптике можно спокойно пристроиться... А по режиму товарищ видимо имел ввиду территорию завода...

----------


## Avia M

> Никаким образом. С прямого и обратного курса при нормальной оптике можно спокойно пристроиться... А по режиму товарищ видимо имел ввиду территорию завода...


По заводу, естественно понятно. Товарищ комментировал "фотку" в полёте...

----------


## Fencer

> *Fencer* фото подозрительно похоже на первый полёт Т-50-5Р
> Вложение 75671


Я уже понял,что фотография не имеет ни какого отношения к первому полету Т-50-8...

----------


## seDAN

*ZHeN,* что-то у него не пошло это дело... (я про "нормальный" споттинг)

----------


## KURYER

Непонятна позиция ОАК. Официальный релиз не дают. Официальный сайт молчит. Официальный Твиттер даёт информацию ссылаясь на посторонние ресурсы! Что мешает написать две строчки и прикрепить фото с большого расстояния (если имеется вероятность, что на некрашеной части фюзеляжа можно заметить, что-то лишнее). Отправил им ссылку ув. *Fencer*. Может спросят на КНААЗе фото.Надежды, правда нет.

----------


## seDAN

Мы живём в удивительное время Шрёдингера: у Борисова уже 9ка на испытаниях, а у ОАК ещё 50-6-2 даже не поднялся. Ну а истина действительно где-то по середине.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Мы живём в удивительное время Шрёдингера: у Борисова уже 9ка на испытаниях, а у ОАК ещё 50-6-2 даже не поднялся. Ну а истина действительно где-то по середине.


Ну, это как считать. С КНС и статическими машинами все 10 будет.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Ну, это как считать. С КНС и статическими машинами все 10 будет.


Так? Т-50-0 (ст.), Т-50-1, Т-50-2, Т-50-3, Т-50-4, Т-50-5Р, Т-50-6-2, Т-50-7 (ст.), Т-50-8, КНС.

----------


## KURYER

А остатки от первого Т-50-5??

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Это же остатки, а не останки.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

:Wink: 

С сайта «Отвага».

----------


## forcekons

> С сайта «Отвага».


"в каждой шутке есть доля шутки, остальное правда" (с)
 :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

Власти Комсомольска-на-Амуре прославили авиапром США - Аргументы Недели

----------


## Avia M

Лучше с цитатами..

Курьёзный случай произошёл на днях в Комсомольске-на-Амуре. По случаю приближения 85-летия города его администрация объявила конкурс на разработку юбилейного логотипа. Из 36 макетов авторитетная комиссия выбрала по её мнению лучший.
Однако после того как логотип был опубликован в Сети, любители авиации сразу же обратили внимание на то, что вместо российского истребителя на нём красуется американский самолёт невидимка F-22. 
Власти Комсомольска-на-Амуре прославили авиапром США - Аргументы Недели

----------


## OKA

> Лучше с цитатами..
> 
> Курьёзный случай произошёл на днях в Комсомольске-на-Амуре. По случаю приближения 85-летия города его администрация объявила конкурс на разработку юбилейного логотипа. Из 36 макетов авторитетная комиссия выбрала по её мнению лучший.
> Однако после того как логотип был опубликован в Сети, любители авиации сразу же обратили внимание на то, что вместо российского истребителя на нём красуется американский самолёт невидимка F-22. 
> Власти Комсомольска-на-Амуре прославили авиапром США - Аргументы Недели


По весёленькой расцветочке можно предположить, что некие креаклы и "авторитетная комиссия",  очень хотят "рапторов" над Комсомольском))

----------


## Polikarpoff

> По весёленькой расцветочке можно предположить, что некие креаклы и "авторитетная комиссия",  очень хотят "рапторов" над Комсомольском))


К сожалению, довольно не редкая ситуация. Лет 6 назад одни тут хорнетов над Москвой захотели на 23-е февраля. Гневное письмо в мэрию, и за ночь все поснимали.

----------


## Avia M

> По весёленькой расцветочке можно предположить, что некие креаклы и "авторитетная комиссия",  очень хотят "рапторов" над Комсомольском))


...Не до такой же степени... Похоже на обычный "пофигизм" (рисую как умею).

----------


## OKA

> ...Не до такой же степени... Похоже на обычный "пофигизм" (рисую как умею).


Всё ж, видимо, некое креаклиное позёрство-оппозиционство присутствует ... На дев.-дезигнеров привычно уже ссылаться))
 Гугылом нынче детсадовцев не удивишь,  набрать неск. букв и увидеть нужную картинку нетрудно, при желании.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Всё ж, видимо, некое креаклиное позёрство-оппозиционство присутствует ... На дев.-дезигнеров привычно уже ссылаться))
>  Гугылом нынче детсадовцев не удивишь,  набрать неск. букв и увидеть нужную картинку нетрудно, при желании.


Ну и набрали что-то типа "5-е поколение". И что первое вылезло, то и ляпнули. Встречал случаи, когда "эксперты" в центральных газетах МиГ-29 с Су-27 путали, и н чего... У них убойный аргумент: "А какая разница? Обычный пипл в этом все равно не разбирается!".

----------


## Djoker

> *Сроки первых поставок ПАК ФА будут выдержаны, сообщил главком ВКС*
> 
> 
> 
> *МОСКВА, 10 дек – РИА Новости.* Сроки первых поставок перспективного истребителя пятого поколения (ПАК ФА) в 2017 году будут полностью выдержаны, заявил журналистам в субботу главком Воздушно-космических сил РФ генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев.
> 
> "Все сроки сохраняются, испытания ПАК ФА идут семимильными шагами, уже поставлен восьмой экземпляр. Самолет показывает прекрасные летно-технические характеристики. Это наше будущее, наша надежда. Не только летный, но и инженерно-технический состав освоят его с большим успехом", — сказал он на праздновании столетия инженерно-авиационной службы ВКС РФ.


https://ria.ru/arms/20161210/1483291209.html

----------


## Fencer

> Седьмой ПАК-ФА впервые поднялся в воздух в Комсомольске-на-Амуре komсity.ru


Первые фото Т-50-8 https://topwar.ru/105835-pervye-foto-t-50-8.html

----------


## Fencer

КнААЗ запускает в серию новейший истребитель Т-50 - 27R.Ru - РИА «27 Регион»

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 11 января. /ТАСС/. Противоперегрузочный костюм нового поколения разработан для летчиков российского истребителя пятого поколения, также известного как перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА). Об этом в интервью ТАСС сообщил генеральный директор - главный конструктор Научно-производственного предприятия (НПП) "Звезда" (разработчик и производитель систем жизнеобеспечения для летчиков и космонавтов) Сергей Поздняков.

"Мы разработали костюм нового поколения, который при возникновении перегрузки позволяет обжать пневмокамерами не только нижнюю часть тела, но и руки. За счет дополнительной компенсации... он обеспечивает переносимость перегрузок в несколько раз лучше, чем существующие костюмы", - сказал он.

Поздняков отметил, что новый костюм позволяет летчику выдержать перегрузку в девять единиц до 40 секунд во время пилотажа.

"Кроме того, введено упреждающее срабатывание противоперегрузочной защиты по сигналу от бортовой ЭВМ, которое прогнозирует предстоящую перегрузку не позднее чем за одну секунду до ее начала. В настоящее время идет летная оценка нового противоперегрузочного костюма", - добавил собеседник агентства.

----------


## Fencer

> Курьёзный случай произошёл на днях в Комсомольске-на-Амуре. По случаю приближения 85-летия города его администрация объявила конкурс на разработку юбилейного логотипа. Из 36 макетов авторитетная комиссия выбрала по её мнению лучший.
> Однако после того как логотип был опубликован в Сети, любители авиации сразу же обратили внимание на то, что вместо российского истребителя на нём красуется американский самолёт невидимка F-22. Вложение 75903
> Власти Комсомольска-на-Амуре прославили авиапром США - Аргументы Недели


Юбилейный логотип Комсомольска-на-Амуре в очередной раз изменили http://www.komcity.ru/news/?id=25305

----------


## Panda-9

> Юбилейный логотип Комсомольска-на-Амуре в очередной раз изменили komсity.ru


Всё равно двоечники. Если F-22 был улетающим вдаль, то Су-27 с его плановой проекцией этого уместного эффекта не имеет и, более того, создается впечатление, что описав дугу, самолет обреченно идет к земле. ПМСМ.

----------


## Avia M

Дозаправка.
https://youtu.be/7n7tJnM-Fkc

----------


## OKA

" Испытания основного двигателя для российского истребителя пятого поколения ПАК ФА начнутся в 2017 году в составе летной лаборатории, полностью завершить разработку планируется к 2020 году. Об этом сообщил журналистам глава Объединенной двигателестроительной корпорации (ОДК) Александр Артюхов.

"Мы в этом году планируем приступить к испытаниям в составе летной лаборатории, а завершение ОКРовской работы (опытно-конструкторских работ - прим. ТАСС) планируется к 2020 году", - сказал он.

Ранее сообщалось, что испытания так называемого двигателя второго этапа для ПАК ФА в составе самого истребителя начнутся в конце 2017 года или в 2018-м. Ожидается, что государственные испытания изделия пройдут в 2020 году. Сейчас ПАК ФА оснащаются двигателями первого этапа, такие же стоят на истребителях Су-35."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Испытания основного двигателя для ПАК ФА на летающей лаборатории начнут в 2017 году

----------


## KURYER

29 января 2010 года в Комсомольске-на-Амуре в воздух поднялся первый летный экземпляр российского многоцелевого истребителя пятого поколения Т-50/ПАК ФА.
Машину пилотировал заслуженный летчик-испытатель Герой России Сергей Богдан, полет продлился около 45 минут.

----------


## KURYER

Поставки истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 в войска могут начаться в 2018 г.



> Пока есть аналоги, которые удовлетворяют потребностям вооруженных сил, нет необходимости тратить деньги на закупку дорогой новой техники, заявил замглавы Минобороны Юрий Борисов.
> Поставки истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 (ПАК ФА) в войска могут начаться после 2018 года. Об этом заявил журналистам замглавы Минобороны Юрий Борисов.
> "Скорее всего, это следующая Госпрограмма вооружений, то есть 2018-2025 годы", - сообщил он, отвечая на вопрос о возможных сроках поставок истребителя в войска.
> Он добавил, что сначала нужно завершить испытания самолета. "Мы не торопимся", - подчеркнул Борисов. По его словам, пока существующие аналоги удовлетворяют потребностям вооруженных сил, нет необходимости тратить деньги

----------


## LansE293

Простите, если баян:

Вооружение ПАК ФА:

9A1-4071K — скорострельная 30-мм пушка, производящая 1500 выстрелов в минуту.

BRAHMOS-NG — компактный вариант сверхзвуковой крылатой ракеты c прямоточным воздушно-реактивным двигателем. Её предельная скорость составляет почти 3,5 Маха, что значительно снижает шансы быть уничтоженным другими ракетами. Длина 5 м; стартовая масса 1500 кг; вес боевой части 300 кг; дальность полёта 290 км. Х-31АД/ПД — высокоскоростная противокорабельная ракета с радиолокационным наведением. Длина 5,43 м; стартовая масса 715 кг; вес боевой части 110 кг; дальность действия 160 км.

K-74M2 — ракета ближнего действия класса «воздух-воздух» с системой инфракрасного самонаведения. Улучшенная версия R-74. Также обладает полностью цифровой и перепрограммируемой системой. Длина 2,9 м; стартовая масса 105 кг; вес боевой части 8 кг; дальность действия 40 км.

K-77M — ракета средней дальности класса «воздух-воздух», улучшенная версия R-77 с антенной на основе цифровой активной фазированной решётки. Длина 3,7 м; стартовая масса 190 кг; вес боевой части 22 кг; дальность действия 110 км.

Х-38M — семейство модульных ракет класса «воздух-земля» малой дальности, предназначенных для поражения бронированной тяжёлой техники, а также легкоуязвимых наземных и надводных объектов. Длина 4,2 м; стартовая масса 520 кг; вес боевой части 250 кг; дальность действия 40 км.

ИЗДЕЛИЕ 810 — ракета очень большой дальности действия класса «воздух-воздух», предназначенная для уничтожения авиационных комплексов радиообнаружения и наведения, а также других разведывательных самолётов. Длина 4,2 м; стартовая масса 600 кг; вес боевой части 60 кг; дальность действия 400 км.

Х-58УШКЭ — последняя версия высокоскоростной противорадиолокационной ракеты. Сконструирована специальным образом, чтобы размещаться внутри оружейных отсеков фюзеляжа ПАК ФА. Длина 4,19 м; стартовая масса 650 кг; вес боевой части 149 кг; дальность действия 245 км.

Х-35УЭ — противокорабельная ракета повышенной дальности со спутниковой навигацией и пассивно-активной радиолокационной головкой самонаведения. Предназначена для поражения кораблей водоизмещением до 5000 тонн. Длина 3,8 м; стартовая масса 520 кг; вес боевой части 145 кг; дальность действия 260 км.

KAБ-1500 — самый большой представитель бомб семейства КАБ. Корректируемая бомба. Длина 4,63 м; общая масса 1525 кг; вес боевой части 1170 кг; высота сброса 9 км.

KAБ-500 — средний представитель бомб семейства КАБ. Предназначена для поражения неподвижных наземных и надводных малогабаритных целей. Длина 3,05 м; общая масса 520 кг; вес боевой части 380 кг; высота сброса 9 км.

KAБ-250 — самый маленький представитель бомб семейства КАБ. Наводится с использованием системы ГЛОНАСС. Длина 3,2 м; общая масса 250 кг; вес боевой части 127 кг; высота сброса 9 км

----------


## KURYER

Статья большая, можно прочитать в ИСТОЧНИКЕ. Интересны цифры:



> Вместо 52 самолетов будет законтрактовано только 12 машин и после ввода их в эксплуатацию будет решаться вопрос, сколько их вообще надо. До этого ВКС будут концентрировать свое внимание на самолетах предыдущего поколения: Су-30СМ и Су-35. Эти истребители только недавно стали поступать в войска. Отметились в Сирии, где полностью подтвердили заложенные в них характеристики.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Двигатель для истребителя Т-50 будет на 20% мощнее систем предыдущего поколения



> Разрабатываемый для истребителя 5-го поколения Т-50 двигатель будет иметь тягу примерно на 20% больше, чем у двигателей предыдущего поколения, сказал журналистам генеральный директор Объединенной двигателестроительной корпорации (ОДК) на выставке Aero India 2017 в Бангалоре (Индия) Александр Артюхов.
> «Речь идет об увеличении тяги порядка на 20%», — сказал Артюхов на брифинге российской делегации, отвечая на вопрос, будет ли мощнее двигатель для Т-50, чем двигатель АЛ-41ФП, которым оснащается самолет Су-35.
> Сегодня самолет Т-50 оснащается так называемым двигателем первого этапа на базе АЛ-41ФП. Новый двигатель позволит Т-50 совершать длительный полет на сверхзвуковых скоростях.

----------


## Avia M

21 февраля 2017 г. Гендиректор концерна «Техмаш» Сергей Русаков сообщил, что испытания артиллерийского вооружения для перспективного авиационного комплекса фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА) планируется завершить в этом году. Об этом пишет Взгляд.

Русаков напомнил, что «в 2016 году на вооружение ВКС России приняты 30-мм изделия с пластмассовыми ведущими устройствами». В сентябре прошлого года Русаков сообщал, что изготовлены первые партии снарядов для истребителя ПАК ФА.

Перед этим, гендиректор НПО «Прибор» Олег Чижевский рассказал, что ПАК ФА получит 30-миллиметровую скорострельную авиационную пушку с новыми термостойкими боеприпасами

----------


## Pilot

видео испытаний пушки

----------


## Avia M

22 февраля 2017 г. Испытания российского истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 (ПАК ФА) находятся на стадии интеграции ракетного и бомбового вооружения, сообщает РИА Новости во вторник со ссылкой на слова замминистра обороны РФ Юрия Борисова.

"Проводится отработка и оценка систем самолета, интеграция авиационных средств поражения, в том числе управляемых ракет классов "воздух-воздух", "воздух-поверхность", а также бомбового вооружения. Это очень важный этап испытаний, где, по сути, подтверждаются все боевые качества Т-50", — сказал Борисов в интервью "Российской газете".

Он добавил, что программа государственных испытаний проводится на базе 929 государственного летно-испытательного центра Минобороны России.

----------


## Avia M

> " Испытания основного двигателя для российского истребителя пятого поколения ПАК ФА начнутся в 2017 году в составе летной лаборатории, полностью завершить разработку планируется к 2020 году. Об этом сообщил журналистам глава Объединенной двигателестроительной корпорации (ОДК) Александр Артюхов.
> 
> "Мы в этом году планируем приступить к испытаниям в составе летной лаборатории, а завершение ОКРовской работы (опытно-конструкторских работ - прим. ТАСС) планируется к 2020 году", - сказал он.
> 
> Ранее сообщалось, что испытания так называемого двигателя второго этапа для ПАК ФА в составе самого истребителя начнутся в конце 2017 года или в 2018-м. Ожидается, что государственные испытания изделия пройдут в 2020 году. Сейчас ПАК ФА оснащаются двигателями первого этапа, такие же стоят на истребителях Су-35."
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> 
> ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Испытания основного двигателя для ПАК ФА на летающей лаборатории начнут в 2017 году


1 марта 2017 г. Испытания двигателя второго этапа для российского истребителя пятого поколения ПАК ФА начнутся в 2018 году, сообщил журналистам вице-президент Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК) Сергей Коротков,  передает ТАСС.

P.S. Полагаю числа и дальше будут корректироваться...

----------


## Djoker

Т-50-8 в ЛИИ


https://www.instagram.com/p/BROLc9DBN3P/

----------


## OKA

"Индия готова продолжить совместную работу с Россией по разработке и производству истребителей пятого поколения (FGFA) только при условии передачи всех технологий и помощи индийским авиастроителям в создании собственных самолетов. Об этом сообщает в четверг, 9 марта, The Times of India со ссылкой на источники в индийском Минобороны.

Решение, как утверждает издание, было принято «на высшем уровне», чтобы «не повторять всех ошибок», допущенных при заключении контракта на производство в Индии российских истребителей Су-30МКИ. «Хотя большая часть из 272 истребителей марки "Сухой" (240 введенных в строй) была изготовлена ​​Hindustan Aeronautics (HAL) [индийский авиаконцерн], в основном они были собраны из импортируемых комплектов. HAL все еще не может производить "Сухие" самостоятельно», — заявил источник. При этом он отметил, что истребители, собираемые в Индии, стоят дороже поставляемых из России.

Индия, по информации газеты, намерена получить гарантии того, что, потратив примерно 25 миллиардов долларов на разработку FGFA, она получит 127 истребителей по приемлемой цене. Для дальнейшей работы над проектом Нью-Дели выдвигает два условия. Первое заключается в масштабной передаче технологий для того, чтобы в дальнейшем Индия могла самостоятельно модернизировать самолеты с интеграцией новых вооружений. Во-вторых, Нью-Дели хочет, чтобы работа над FGFA позволила продвинуться вперед в разработке проекта боевого самолета нового поколения AMCA, которым занимаются индийские авиастроители.

При этом ВВС Индии, как отмечает The Times of India, не устраивает российский истребитель пятого поколения Т-50, создаваемый по программе ПАК ФА. По мнению индийской стороны, он не является полноценным стелс-самолетом, а его двигатель не обладает достаточной тягой.

14 февраля глава Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК) Юрий Слюсарь сообщил «Ленте.ру», что в программе FGFA пока нет продвижения. По контракту второго этапа, о котором идет речь, должна быть запущена разработка истребителя с учетом требований индийской стороны. Стоимость работ, исполнение которых индийские военные ожидают за семь лет (в том числе три года до момента первого полета машины), оценивается в четыре миллиарда долларов для каждой из стран — участниц проекта.

Ранее сообщалось, что Дели выдвинул более 40 дополнительных требований к проекту. В частности, индийцы добиваются применения новейших российских двигателей, обеспечивающих крейсерскую сверхзвуковую скорость (предложенные АЛ-41Ф1 их не устраивают), бортового радиолокационного комплекса с круговым обзором, а также требуют понижения радиолокационной заметности.

В июне 2013 года Россия завершила контракт первого этапа объемом 295 миллионов долларов, по которому разрабатывался технический облик будущей машины. Базой для проекта служит российский истребитель пятого поколения, создаваемый по программе ПАК ФА."

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/03/09/fgfa/

----------


## muk33

> Т-50-8 в ЛИИ


В смысле "в ЛИИ"?

----------


## Djoker

> В смысле "в ЛИИ"?


ЛИИ имени Громова в Жуковском.

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;147309]
При этом ВВС Индии, как отмечает The Times of India, не устраивает российский истребитель пятого поколения Т-50, создаваемый по программе ПАК ФА. По мнению индийской стороны, он не является полноценным стелс-самолетом, а его двигатель не обладает достаточной тягой.


Наблюдая за позицией индийских партнёров, создаётся впечатление, что "сложно с ними"...
На какие данные они опираются, делая подобные заявления? Ни "оригинального" двигателя ещё нет и соотв., окончательного варианта машины в целом.

----------


## OKA

> Наблюдая за позицией индийских партнёров, создаётся впечатление, что "сложно с ними"...
> На какие данные они опираются, делая подобные заявления?...


".. The Times of India со ссылкой на источники в индийском Минобороны..." - это ихнее РБК, Ъ , или "эхо Москвы" , или ещё какие медиа? )))

"Источники в М.О. Индии" тоже понятие неопределённое)) 
А позиция вполне понятная- "всего, да побольше ,  желательно сразу и сейчас")))


"Индия хочет, чтобы Россия отдала ей технологию производства истребителя пятого поколения, который наша страна уже несколько лет разрабатывает совместно с индийцами. Как сообщили Times of India высокопоставленные источники в индийском министерстве обороны, военные этой страны намерены продолжать совместную работу с Россией над истребителем пятого поколения FGFA, создаваемым на базе российского истребителя Т-50 (ПАК ФА), только в случае полной передачи им всех технологий.

Проект истребителя пятого поколения софинансируется Россией и Индией и, как отмечают эксперты, давно вышел за границы тех средств, которые были изначально заложены. В связи с этим Россия предложила Индии увеличить вложения в проект, но в ответ, если верить индийской прессе, может, в свою очередь, получить индийские условия.

Военный эксперт, председатель Совета партии "РОДИНА" по национальной обороне Игорь Коротченко не отрицает, что Россия может пойти на уступки индийцам, но призывает их соизмерять свои желания и возможности.

Его экспертное мнение для http://www.nakanune.ru/articles/112678  :

– Окончательно вопрос о передаче Индии технологий истребителя пятого поколения будет решаться в рамках рабочей группы по этой машине и в рамках межправительственной комиссии по военно-техническому сотрудничеству России и Индии. Будут проведены переговоры, консультации для выработки оптимального решения. Отмечу, что передача технологий для того, кто ее получает, предполагает уже не просто сборку техники из готовых комплектующих, а возможность самостоятельно применять, осваивать, выпускать и модернизировать свои образцы авиационной техники. Сюда входят и ноу-хау, и другие элементы, ведь современный истребитель, а тем более истребитель пятого поколения – это набор уникальных технологий не только в проектировании, но и в освоении и производстве.

И тут надо заметить, что Индия, конечно, должна бы соизмерять свои технологические амбиции и возможности производства, осваивания национальной авиационной промышленностью новой техники. Мы же помним, что был ряд проектов, которые были начаты Индией самостоятельно, и на выходе были, конечно, образцы, но характеристиками они не устроили даже собственное министерство обороны. Поэтому оптимальный, на мой взгляд, вариант сотрудничества – поэтапный трансферт технологий в тех объемах, которые промышленность Индии сможет осваивать реально.

Разница в технологическом уровне нашего авиапрома и индийского все-таки существует, она никуда не делась. Даже если все сразу им передать, то смогут ли они освоить? Кроме того, для Индии Россия – партнер безальтернативный. Ни одна другая страна, где есть развитый авиапром, не сможет дать Индии того набора компетенций, которые готова передать Россия."

http://rodina.ru/novosti/Igor-Korotc...ogo-pokoleniya



На тему индийской "сАмости")) :


"Как сообщает Shiv Aroor в материале «Indian Kaveri Turbofan’s Last Mile Problem: A Mystery Noise», опубликованной индийским веб-ресурсом "Livefistdefence", индийская Организация оборонных исследований (DRDO) недавно озвучила проблемы с  двухконтурнымтурбореактив  ным двигателем национальной разработки Kaveri. Это плохая приемистость на большой высоте, недостаточная тяга, перетяжеленность. Этот двигатель разрабатывается уже почти 30 лет. Недавно стало известно, что неожиданный шум, появившийся в ходе испытаний на полную тягу, привел к прекращению испытаний. Подробные отчеты, подготовленные в последние два года, не дают ответ на вопрос о причинах шума, а инженеры даже не могут ответить, является ли причиной шума влияние аэродинамики. По информации ресурса, эта проблема является самой свежей из серии неурядиц, преследующих разработку данного двигателя. Шум в пяти опытных двигателях, который появляется на режиме полной тяги, стал ключевым вопросом, который был поставлен перед французской двигателестроительной компанией Snecma (Safran) и который нужно решить для прохождения последнего этапа сертификации. Кроме шума на данном режиме ученые обнаружили вспышки в форсажном режиме, что говорит о неполном сгорании топлива или проблемам в системе подачи горючего.



Двухконтурный турбореактивный двигатель Kaveri индийской разработки (с) Livefistdefence


3 января 2017 года компания Safran Group создала и объявила конкурс на место директора программы разработки двигателя Kaveri.

Хорошие новости для программы заключаются в том, что DRDO получила условный карт-бланш для использования оффетных программ по программе закупки истребителей Dasssault Rafale для решения проблем Kaveri. Компания Snecma, являющаяся партнером по сделке с Rafale, производит двигатель М88, устанавливаемый на этом истребителе. В рамках заключенного в прошлом году соглашения Snecma будет работать над модернизацией, сертификацией и интеграцией двигателя Kaveri с истребитель LCA до 2020 года. На последнем этапе сотрудничества французская компания будет привлечена к модернизации Kaveri для использования в двухдвигательной силовой установке индийского истребителя пятого поколения AMCA, а его вариант без форсажной камеры планируется устанавливать в БЛА Ghatak. Остается неизвестным, будет ли распространяться сотрудничества со Snecma на проект турбореактвиного двигателя Manik малой тяги, разрабатываемого для БЛА и крылатых ракет. На недавнем авиасалоне Aero India 2017 были представлены только опытные образцы двигателя Kaveri.


Элементы двигателя Kaveri (с) Livefistdefence

Влияние сотрудничества между Snecma и DRDO на двигатель Kaveri – в нем могут быть применены решения от французского двигателя М88, и это может быть серьезным фактором в принятии Индией решения относительно следующей партии истребителей для ВВС и ВМС. В любом случае, эти решения станут понятными, как Kaveri достигнет приемлемого уровня по характеристикам и будет формирован его окончательный облик.

Автор отмечает, что истребитель LCA (Tejas) Mk 1/1A в настоящее время комплектуется двигателями General Electric F404. Планами предусматривается установка на нем модифицированного двигателя DRDO/Snecma Kaveri, интеграция нового двигателя с планером запланирована на 2020 год .

В отношении истребителя LCA Mk 2 сообщается, что в феврале в Индию были поставлены два из шести двигателей GE F414-INS6 для продолжения программы. Однако будущее этой модификации остается непонятным. Если двигатель DRDO/Snecma Kaveri будет доработан для использования на этом истребителе, то положение дел может измениться. Но на сегодняшний день это маловероятно.

Истребитель AMCA – предполагается установка на нем двух модифицированных двигателей DRDO/Snecma Kaveri. Но в настоящий момент это еще неочевидно. Имеются другие претенденты – компания Boeing активно продвигает для него доработанный двигатель GE F414, причем он также используется в выпускаемых Boeing истребителях F/A-18E/F Super Hornet и истребителях Saab JAS-39 Gripen E.

БЛА Ghatak, для него предполагается использовать двигатель DRDO/Snecma Kaveri в варианте без форсажной камеры. Правительство на сегодняшний день четко определилось, что не планирует установку на нем импортной силовой установки из-за высокой значимости программы."

http://bmpd.livejournal.com/2485499.html

----------


## muk33

> ЛИИ имени Громова в Жуковском.


 Вы наверное хотели сказать "на аэродроме ЛИИ"

----------


## Avia M

22 марта 2017 г. Воздушно-космические силы России в первой партии истребителей пятого поколения Т-50 (проект ПАК ФА) получат шесть машин, сообщил журналистам в среду на оружейной выставке в Лангкави командующий ВВС — замглавкома ВКС генерал-лейтенант Андрей Юдин.  Об этом пишет РИА Новости.
Ранее представители Минобороны неоднократно заявляли, что первые поставки начнутся в этом году.
"Т-50 — тут секретов нет, это самолёт со сверхзвуковой скоростью на бесфорсажном режиме, малозаметный, с искусственным интеллектом. Мы получим эту машину. Шесть штук", — сказал Юдин, отвечая на соответствующий вопрос.

----------


## Avia M

5 апреля. /ТАСС/. Современный российский комплекс связи С-112, предназначенный для перспективного многофункционального истребителя, представлен на выставке "ЛААД-2017"

Он отметил, что С-112 обеспечивает телефонную радиосвязь и закрытый обмен данными между летательными аппаратами различного назначения, а также пунктами управления (наземными, воздушными, надводными). "В комплексе используются высокоскоростные магистрали для передачи информации в едином цифровом формате. Он обеспечивает обмен данными в помехозащищенном режиме в пределах прямой радиовидимости при высоте полета 10 км на дальностях до 350 км по линии "борт - земля" и до 400 км по линии "борт - борт", - пояснил источник.
Кроме того, С-112 производит автоматизированный контроль работоспособности аппаратуры, после чего передает результаты в информационно-управляющую систему и регистратор полетной информации самолета.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Российский комплекс связи для новейших истребителей показан на выставке «ЛААД-2017» - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

14 апреля 2017 г. Российская компания «Сухой» провела первые летные испытания новой бортовой электроники и микропроцессора истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 (ПАК ФА), сообщает корпоративный журнал «Горизонты» со ссылкой на главного конструктора компании Дмитрия Грибова. Об этом пишет RNS.

«Работы по созданию новой системы "Интегрированная модульная авионика боевых комплексов" (ИМА БК) велись в течение последних четырех лет. Один из заказчиков — Министерство промышленности и торговли Российской Федерации. Вычислительная система спроектирована на базе отечественных многоядерных микропроцессоров и новой, отечественной же, операционной системы реального времени», - говорится в журнале компании.

Отмечается, что в структуре оборудования Т-50 на компьютер возлагаются функции управления системами самолета, вооружением, а также многорежимная интеллектуальная поддержка пилота.

«Центральный компьютер, который одновременно выполняет роль и электронного пилота, и электронного штурмана, и электронного бортинженера, в реальном времени решает задачи по автоматическому распознаванию и определению наиболее опасных целей, построению наиболее оптимального маршрута, оптимальному решению задач применения оружия и обороны самолета, а также реконфигурации систем при отказах. Новая система берет на себя управление почти всеми ключевыми системами самолета — локатором, системой навигации и связи, в то время как ранее для расчета функций каждой системы использовался свой вычислитель», - сообщается в журнале «Сухого».

----------


## Avia M

Всех лучше...

Российский многофункциональный истребитель Т-50 (ПАК ФА)  занял первое место в рейтинге топ-10 лучших истребителей в мире по версии портал Global Conflict.
В качестве главных преимуществ российского истребителя пятого поколения портал отмечает высокую скорость и дальность полета, а также мощные двигатели и отличные маневренные характеристики.
 В топ-10 также попали еще три российских самолета. Так, истребители Су-35 и Су-30МКИ заняли третье и четвертое места соответственно. Еще один российский самолет, МиГ-35, расположился на восьмой строчке рейтинга.

ПАК ФА занял первое место в топ-10 лучших истребителей в мире

----------


## Leonid Krylov

В соседней ветке PPV написал, а здесь никто... Вчера Т-50-9 подняли. Поскольку ОЧЕВИДНО, что двигатели у нас тоже проср...ли, то поставили на "девятку" паровые машины конструкции братьев Черепановых (Стефенсона нельзя - импортозамещение). Топили, ОЧЕВИДНО, триллиардами съеденных денег...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Модератору.
Зря Вы посты поудаляли. Теперь со стороны не понятно о чем сыр-бор. Тогда уж и мой #1026 бы потерли, что бы весь спор целиком убрать.

----------


## OKA

"..Российский истребитель пятого поколения Т-50 станет «убийцей кораблей». В состав его вооружения вошла новейшая тактическая противокорабельная крылатая ракета Х-35УЭ. Она способна уничтожать любые морские цели — от небольшого десантного катера до авианосца, а также наземные цели: укрепления, хранилища, склады и даже военную технику. При этом ей не страшны радиоэлектронные помехи и зенитные противоракеты. По мнению экспертов, благодаря новинке Т-50 станет не просто истребителем, а многофункциональной боевой машиной.

Как рассказали «Известиям» в корпорации «Тактическое ракетное вооружение» (КТРВ), испытания Х-35УЭ в составе бортового вооружения Т-50 завершены. Ракета уже применяется на палубных истребителях МиГ-29К/КУБР, ударных вертолетах Ка-52.

— Мы проверили совместимость бортового оборудования истребителя с ракетой, — сообщил «Известиям» главный конструктор ракетного комплекса Николай Васильев. — Ракета включена в состав бортового вооружения самолета. 

Правда, по словам Николая Васильева, из-за своих габаритов ракета будет размещаться не внутри отсеков вооружения стелс-истребителя, а на внешних подвесках.

Разработка ракеты Х-35 (по классификации НАТО AS-20 Kayak) началась в 1982 году в ответ на появление французской ракеты MM38 Exocet. Эти ракеты прославились во время Фолклендской войны Аргентины против Великобритании. Тогда с их помощью потопили британский эсминец «Шеффилд», контейнеровоз и серьезно повредили эсминец «Гламорган». В российском Военно-морском флоте Х-35 стала оружием самообороны на всех типах кораблей водоизмещением от 5 тыс. т.

Усовершенствованная Х-35УЭ получила индекс «У» — универсальная. Ее носителями стали не только корабли, но и самолеты, вертолеты и береговые ракетные комплексы. Новая машина имеет складывающиеся крылья и укороченный воздухозаборник. Ее стартовая масса — 550 кг. Из них 145 кг приходится на боевую часть. Скорость полета — 300 м/с. Дальность применения — 260 км.

На цель машину выводит двухдиапазонная головка самонаведения. Первый режим ее работы — активный. При нем машина на доли секунды включает систему наведения для поиска цели. Второй и основной — пассивный. В этом режиме ракета не сканирует пространство, а ловит импульсы, испускаемые радиолокаторами кораблей противника. Из-за чего до последнего момента Х-35УЭ остается совершенно неразличимой для радиолокационных станций. Кроме того, она теперь «видит» не только корабли, морской транспорт, но и нефтехранилища, портовые объекты, сухопутную бронетехнику.

— Интеграция ракеты Х-35УЭ в состав бортового вооружения истребителя Т-50 позволит ему полностью заменить собой машины предыдущих поколений, — рассказал «Известиям» редактор журнала «Экспорт вооружений» Андрей Фролов. — Применение в его вооружении новых крылатых ракет сделает Т-50 многофункциональным ударным истребителем, способным бороться как с воздушными целями, так с морскими и береговыми.

Х-35УЭ в определенной мере похожа на западные разработки: авиационный вариант французской AM-39 Exocet и американский AGM-84 Harpoon. Западные аналоги неоднократно использовались в военных конфликтах. Х-35УЭ в бою не применялась. Тем не менее сравнение характеристик позволяет считать, что ракеты Х-35УЭ будут эффективней конкурентов. Хотя бы потому, что те не имеют пассивного режима наведения."

Т-50 научили уничтожать корабли - Известия

----------


## GThomson

> "..Российский истребитель пятого поколения Т-50 станет «убийцей кораблей». ...


поскольку авианосцы тоже корабли, то писали бы сразу - "убийца авианосцев"!

----------


## Avia M

> поскольку авианосцы тоже корабли, то писали бы сразу - "убийца авианосцев"!


Т-50 "всеяден"... :Cool:

----------


## ОБУ

Фотошоп??? Вести.Ru: Российский истребитель Т-50 снабдили ракетой, способной уничтожать корабли

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Фотошоп??? Вести.Ru: Российский истребитель Т-50 снабдили ракетой, способной уничтожать корабли


FGFA первый прототип, случайно сфоткали)))

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 3 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС - Новейший истребитель Т-50 в ближайшее время начнет испытания с новым двигателем, сообщил вице-президент по инновациям Объединенным авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК) Сергей Коротков.

"Сегодня практически создан, в ближайшее время начнутся испытания самолета Т-50 с двигателем следующего поколения", - сказал С.Коротков на пресс-конференции в Москве в среду.

В марте гендиректор Объединенной двигателестроительной корпорации (ОДК) Александр Артюхов сообщил "Интерфаксу", что испытания силовой установки второго этапа для перспективного авиационного комплекса фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА) начнутся в конце 2017 года.

"Мы планируем в конце этого года приступить к испытаниям двигателя второго этапа для ПАК ФА", - заявил А.Артюхов.

21 ноября 2016 года в пресс-службе ОДК сообщили, что осуществлен первый наземный пуск перспективного двигателя для истребителя ПАК ФА (Т-50).

Там отметили, что разработку двигателя ведет "ОКБ им. А.Люльки", а запуск двигателя-демонстратора был проведен на Лыткаринском машиностроительном заводе.

"ОДК продолжает работу по созданию новой силовой установки для российского самолета пятого поколения. При изготовлении двигателя-демонстратора были применены новые конструктивные решения, не имеющие аналогов в отечественном двигателестроении", - прокомментировал запуск генеральный директор АО "ОДК" Александр Артюхов, слова которого привели в пресс-службе.

----------


## OKA

> поскольку авианосцы тоже корабли, то писали бы сразу - "убийца авианосцев"!


Обычно СМИ так именуют Ту-22М3)) Но вариантов много))

«Циркон»: «Убийца авианосцев» стал неуязвим - Свободная Пресса - Новое оружие. Современное оружие Россия. Война и армия.

Можно здесь поискать, например  :

https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D1%8...w=1280&bih=867

----------


## Red307

С параллельного патриотического ресурса

https://topwar.ru/114917-pochemu-f-3...kticheski.html

Ждем не раньше 25-го года.

----------


## Djoker

https://vk.com/wall-14964099_29825

----------


## ZHeN

> https://vk.com/wall-14964099_29825


плешивый какой-то

----------


## OKA

"Летные испытания истребителя Т-50 с новыми двигателями начнутся в конце 2017 года, заявил заместитель министра обороны России Юрий Борисов.

"Работы по Т-50 идут в графике, самолет уже подтвердил ряд летно-тактических характеристик, которые Минобороны предъявляет к этому перспективному изделию. В конце 2017 года мы ожидаем начала летных испытаний Т-50 с новыми двигателями", - заявил он.

Т-50 - истребитель пятого поколения. Самолет впервые поднялся в воздух в 2010 году. Ранее сообщалось, что серийное производство Т-50 начнется в 2017 году, и он поступит на вооружение Воздушно-космических сил России. Согласно новым данным, первый этап испытаний планируется завершить в 2018 году.

Сейчас на российском истребителе пятого поколения стоит так называемый двигатель первого этапа - 117С, новый двигатель пока не получил названия и условно обозначается как "двигатель второго этапа"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Летные испытания Т-50 с новыми двигателями начнутся в конце 2017 года - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Pilot

Санкт-Петербург. 2 июня. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Реализация серийного контракта с Минобороны РФ на поставку истребителей пятого поколения ПАК ФА начнется в 2019 году, сообщил "Интерфаксу" президент "Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации" Юрий Слюсарь.

"В 2019 году будет начало поставки в войска установочной партии. Они будут уже в серийном облике", - сказал Ю.Слюсарь.

27 мая заместитель министра промышленности и торговли РФ Олег Бочаров заявил, что промышленность готова начать серийное производство новейшего истребителя пятого поколения ПАК ФА (Т-50).

"Промышленность готова, и по технологиям, и по обеспеченности научными кадрами, и по производственным мощностям. Как только будет понятно, что технические характеристики устраивают заказчика, выходим и производим", - сказал "Интерфаксу" О.Бочаров, курирующий авиационную отрасль.



Там отметили, что разработку двигателя ведет "ОКБ им. А.Люльки", а запуск двигателя-демонстратора был проведен на Лыткаринском машиностроительном заводе.

Согласно открытым данным, ПАК ФА будет отвечать следующим требованиям: сверхзвуковой полет без форсажа, малая заметность (для радиолокационных, оптических, акустических и иных систем обнаружения), сверхманевренность и способность совершать относительно короткие взлст и посадку.

Лстно-технические характеристики самолета официально не раскрываются.

----------


## Avia M

Два новейших российских истребителя пятого поколения ПАК ФА (Т-50), укомплектованных в полном соответствии с техническим заданием, будут изготовлены в 2017 году. Об этом на днях заявил заместитель министра обороны Юрий Борисов. «Работы по ПАК ФА находятся сегодня на финальной стадии. По этому году мы получаем 10-й и 11-й образцы, которые подключат к испытаниям, и в будущей госпрограмме вооружения на 2018–2025 годы у нас запланирована первая серийная закупка самолетов Т-50»

Истребитель Т-50 близок к серийному выпуску / События НВО / Независимая газета

----------


## Avia M

Оптимистично...

Москва. 3 июля. INTERFAX.RU - Истребитель пятого поколения Т-50 (Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации - ПАК ФА) проходит финальные проверки, говорится в годовом отчете ПАО "Сухой".
"На завершающей стадии испытаний находится перспективный авиационный комплекс 5-го поколения", - говорится в отчете.

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/569005

----------


## Avia M

Законцовки консолей крыла, эксперименты...

----------


## Red307

В среду два Т-50 вели что-то типа воздушного боя между собой.
Один, как я понял, имитировал противника, летал "большими" радиусами. Второй использовал весь арсенал сверхманевренности. Показуха конечно, но необычно.




Снимал на телефон, поэтому что есть, то есть.

----------


## Сергей72

*Созданные для истребителя Т-50 ракеты подтвердили заявленные характеристики*

Создаваемые для истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 (перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации, ПАК ФА) авиационные ракеты в ходе совместных испытаний подтверждают заявленные характеристики, сказал RNS генеральный директор корпорации «Тактическое ракетное вооружение» (КТРВ) Борис Обносов.
«Мы предложили ряд изделий. Сегодня некоторые из них проходят совместные испытания с борта ПАК ФА. Были пуски, подтверждены заявленные характеристики и носителя, и средств поражения», — сказал Обносов.
Отвечая на вопрос, какие авиационные средства поражения КТРВ представит на МАКС-2017, Обносов сказал, что в экспозиции корпорации будут демонстрироваться доработанные образцы вооружения, в том числе для Т-50,
«Если мы будем каждые два года что-то новое показывать, значит, мы будем не в ладах со здравым смыслом. Для создания нового оружия требуется, по крайней мере, 5-7 лет. Некоторые вещи мы ранее показывали на начальной стадии разработки. Сегодня что-то уже завершило государственные испытания, что-то — проходит их», — сказал гендиректор.
Ранее Обносов сообщил, что для истребителя 5-го поколения Т-50 создается мощный комплекс авиационного вооружения. «Т-50 получит к 2017 году шесть принципиально новых ракет, к 2020 году — еще шесть. Четыре образца ракет внутрифюзеляжного размещения уже созданы и проходят испытания», — сказал Обносов в интервью корпоративному журналу ОАК «Горизонты».
КТРВ создает для Т-50 различные типы вооружения, включая ракеты «воздух — воздух», «воздух — поверхность» и управляемые авиабомбы. Новые ракеты должны отличаться от предыдущего поколения повышенной дальностью, высокой маневренностью, всепогодностью, улучшенными средствами самонаведения. Кроме того, ключевым требованием к оружию для Т-50 стала адаптация новых ракет для применения из внутренних отсеков Т-50. Это потребовало применения складывающихся плоскостей, а также серьезных изменений в алгоритмах пуска.
По информации КТРВ, Т-50, в частности, должен получить три типа новых ракет класса «воздух — воздух» — РВВ-МД (малой дальности), РВВ-СД (средней дальности) и РВВ -БД (большой дальности).
Кроме того, КТРВ разработала сверхскоростную авиационную крылатую ракету, способную летать со скоростью, превышающей скорость звука более, чем в четыре раза. По словам Обносова, ракета, летящая с такой скоростью, мгновенно поражает цель и становится малозаметной для радиолокационных станций, установленных на самолетах. Принятие ракеты на вооружение исключит саму возможность достижения превосходства авиацией НАТО.

https://rns.online/military/Sozdanni...i--2017-07-17/

----------


## Avia M

Обновленная ракета класса «воздух — земля» увеличенной дальности Х-38 для истребителя 5-го поколения Т-50 впервые представлена на Международном авиакосмическом салоне МАКС-2017, сообщает RNS  со ссылкой на издание ShowObserver.

«Последняя версия Х-38 получила заметные изменения крыла и хвостового оперения. Большое треугольное крыло в средней части фюзеляжа стало короче, но более широким у основания. Хвостовое оперение также уменьшилось в размерах», — пишет издание.

На более ранних модификациях ракеты Х-38 разработки корпорации «Тактическое ракетное вооружение» (КТРВ) оперение было складным, чтобы она могла помещаться во внутренние отсеки истребителя 5-го поколения Т-50.

«Новый дизайн, по всей вероятности, позволит нести ракету во внутренних отсеках без складывания оперения, что упрощает его конструкцию», — сообщается в публикации.
В статической экспозиции КТРВ представлен вариант ракеты Х-38МЛЭ, оснащенный полуактивной лазерной головкой самонаведения.

Максимальная дальность полета ракеты Х-38 увеличилась с 40 км до 50 км.

----------


## Stevee

Российский Фонд перспективных исследований впервые представил "нервную систему" авиатехники, которой предполагается оснастить истребитель будущего ПАК ФА (Т-50) и другие машины, сообщили РИА Новости в фонде в четверг.
По плану, первые ПАК ФА должны поступить в Вооруженные силы РФ в 2019 году.
"На авиасалоне МАКС-2017 ФПИ впервые показал разработку "нервной системы" для перспективной авиатехники — систему контроля состояния конструкции самолетов на основе принципов работы нервной системы живых организмов. ФПИ представил макет перспективного истребителя ПАК ФА, изготовленный из композитных материалов", — рассказали в фонде.
Макет изготовлен таким образом, что при его деформировании (например, при попытке согнуть крыло) все внешние воздействия отображаются на мониторе, позволяя оценить характер возникших дефектов. Оснащение самолета "нервной системой" позволит снизить затраты на обслуживание и ремонт.
"Встроенная система неразрушающего контроля позволяет в реальном времени делать комплексную оценку состояния техники и прогнозировать срок службы композитных деталей самолетов. "Чувствительность" конструкции к механическим воздействиям достигается за счет встроенных в структуру композиционных материалов оптических волокон с особыми датчиками, объединенных в сеть", — рассказали в ФПИ.

----------


## AndyK

"Как сообщается, серийный вариант истребителя Т-50 получил официальное наименование Су-57" 
Как сообщается, серийный вариант истребителя Т-50 получил официальное наименование Су-57 - bmpd

----------


## Djoker

https://vk.com/photo-14964099_456239801

----------


## Avia M

7 августа 2017 г. Новый прототип российского истребителя пятого поколения, Т-50-11 с бортовым номером 511, впервые поднялся в небо, сообщил источник в авиастроении. Об этом пишет Взгляд.

По данным издания Naked science, первый полет новой машины, также известной как Су-57, состоялся в воскресенье, 6 августа. При этом официального подтверждения об этом не поступало, отмечает издание.

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 11 авг — РИА Новости. Истребитель пятого поколения Су-57, ранее известный как перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА), или Т-50 начнет поступать в войска в 2018 году

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/arms/20170811/1500198843.html

----------


## Avia M

Перспективы...

"В принципе, вся та линейка изделий, которую мы сейчас демонстрируем, может использоваться на Су-57", - отметил гендиректор КТРВ. 

"Другое дело, если размещать что-то внутри фюзеляжа. Тогда это серьезнейшая задача. Изделия должны быть более компактными, должна применяться другая система сброса и подготовки полётного задания, иная система целеуказания и т. д.", - сказал Б.Обносов.

http://www.militarynews.ru/

----------


## МиГ-23

PAKFA

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id215905

----------


## Avia M

> Перспективы...
> 
> 
> 
> "Другое дело, если размещать что-то внутри фюзеляжа. Тогда это серьезнейшая задача - сказал Б.Обносов.


Москва. 24 августа. INTERFAX.RU - Истребитель пятого поколения ПАК ФА (Су-57) будет нести более десятка ракет, в том числе противолокационные...

Четыре образца ракет внутрифюзеляжного размещения уже созданы и проходят испытания", - заявил он в интервью официальному журналу ОАК "Горизонты".
http://www.interfax.ru/russia/576148

----------


## Avia M

Минобороны РФ планирует заключить контракт на поставку перспективных истребителей пятого поколения Су-57 в 2018 году, сообщил журналистам замминистра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.

https://rns.online/military/Minoboro...57-2017-08-30/

----------


## Djoker

Т-50-11, Новосибирск, (с) Павел Осокин


https://vk.com/wall1402266_13617

----------


## Djoker

(c) Андрей Нейман


https://vk.com/photo733936_456241142

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id217632

----------


## Гравилётчик

Ой, мля... Возьмутся за новосибирских фотографов скоро, я думаю.

----------


## Гравилётчик

Прикольно. Его указали в онлайн-табло иркутского аэропорта.

Но что же баки? Зачем он там садился?
UPD
_________
Говорят, шутейка.

----------


## stream

> Ой, мля... Возьмутся за новосибирских фотографов скоро, я думаю.


...он же

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Илюха, какй-то ты шуганый стал после службы в РА


Служба ни при чём. Вопрос в том, как именно особые отделы на местах обеспечивают режим. Где-то всё закрывают наглухо и грозят на бутылку посадить даже за Су-24, а где-то даже не чешутся по поводу какой-то там, понимаешь, пакфы. Например, в Новосибирске можно снимать что угодно и даже не бояться.

----------


## stream

> Служба ни при чём. Вопрос в том, как именно особые отделы на местах обеспечивают режим. Где-то всё закрывают наглухо и грозят на бутылку посадить даже за Су-24, а где-то даже не чешутся по поводу какой-то там, понимаешь, пакфы. Например, в Новосибирске можно снимать что угодно и даже не бояться.


Фото сделаны вне режимной территории, в чём вопрос, ....а с Су-24М, МР гриф снят и давно

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Фото сделаны вне режимной территории, в чём вопрос, ....а с Су-24М, МР гриф снят и давно


Например, у нас никого не волнует ни первое, ни второе. Сразу же в подвал ведут на допрос.
А когда мимо пролетали Т-50, всем было плевать. Хм.

----------


## Гравилётчик

По прибытии в Жук.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ой, мля... Возьмутся за новосибирских фотографов скоро, я думаю.


А что, где-то написано что их нельзя фотографировать?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> А что, где-то написано что их нельзя фотографировать?


Ну конечно же нет. Всё упирается, как я уже сказал, в работу особых отделов на местах. Кто-то работает и даже превышает должностные полномочия, а кому-то и дела нет. В основном, конечно, второе.
А что до секретности в отношении внешнего вида Т-50... я тоже этого не понимаю. Что такого во внешнем-то виде? Это идиотизм и дурдом. 
На Армии-2017 был казус при выкатке 509-го из ОАКовского корпуса. 
По рассказу одного из очевидцев. Курировал сию ответственную операцию некто в полковничьих погонах. На всех зевак, пытавшихся заснять лiтак, он и его свита гавкали и грозили бутылками шампанского и прочими карами небесными. Требовали удалить фото. Как бы ладно. НО. Очевидцу за какое-то время до этого позвонил какой-то знакомый *поляк* и назвал точное время, когда 509 вывезут из ангара.
Как-то так у нас всё устроено. Иностранцам можно знать, а своим - не положено.

----------


## Let_nab

> Служба ни при чём. Вопрос в том, как именно особые отделы на местах обеспечивают режим. Где-то всё закрывают наглухо и грозят на бутылку посадить даже за Су-24, а где-то даже не чешутся по поводу какой-то там, понимаешь, пакфы. Например, в Новосибирске можно снимать что угодно и даже не бояться.


Накручиваете Вы себя..., и других стращаете...

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Накручиваете Вы себя..., и других стращаете...


Испытано на себе. Я не любитель болтать просто так.

----------


## cemichael

> А что, где-то написано что их нельзя фотографировать?





> Центральное разведывательное управление (ЦРУ) США объявило о снятии грифа «Секретно» с ряда документов, подготовленных ведомством в 1960–1980 годы и посвященных состоянию и действиям советского военно-морского флота.
> 
> В подготовленной ЦРУ справке отмечается, что рассекречены в общей сложности 82 материала объемом около 2 тыс. страниц. *Среди них есть и переводы статей из выпускавшегося Минобороны СССР журнала «Военная мысль»*, и оценки аналитиков американских спецслужб, и отчеты разведчиков.
> 
> Подробнее на РБК:
> ЦРУ рассекретило документы о военном флоте СССР времен холодной войны :: Политика :: РБК


Все мы в этих справках фигурируем.

----------


## cemichael

> Но что же баки? Зачем он там садился?


Да, по возврату. То ли встречный был хороший, короче не хватало до ТЛМЧ.

----------


## KAV

> Накручиваете Вы себя..., и других стращаете...


Не, не стращает...
Когда некоторые самолеты морской авиации ВМФ в рамках подготовки к параду ко Дню ВМФ в Питере "присели" в Громово, кое-кто пытался их фотографировать, находясь за территорией, со стороны, примыкающей к ВПП. И были задержаны.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Да, по возврату. То ли встречный был хороший, короче не хватало до ТЛМЧ.


Ещё непонятно, нахрена ему было в Толмачёво идти. "Сернистый" не работает, что ли?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Не, не стращает...
> Когда некоторые самолеты морской авиации ВМФ в рамках подготовки к параду ко Дню ВМФ в Питере "присели" в Громово, кое-кто пытался их фотографировать, находясь за территорией, со стороны, примыкающей к ВПП. И были задержаны.


Да есть там, в ЛенОбласти, один особист отбитый. Он в споттерской среде уже стал мемом. Причём, сам поснимать ну очень любит.
Но это оффтоп уже.

----------


## cemichael

> Ещё непонятно, нахрена ему было в Толмачёво идти. "Сернистый" не работает, что ли?


По выходным и праздничным Сернистый только как ПП работает, но даже если 511 дошел бы по плану в субботу вечером, интересно ждали бы его там. Так что ХЗ.

----------


## KAV

> Да есть там, в ЛенОбласти, один особист отбитый. Он в споттерской среде уже стал мемом. Причём, сам поснимать ну очень любит. Но это оффтоп уже.


Странно, знаю вроде бы его много лет, но не замечал за ним страсти к фотографированию...

----------


## stream

взято с paralay



https://pp.userapi.com/c639323/v6393...U9pibiksKw.jpg

----------


## cemichael

Опять кому-то вломят. После того как водила тягача новенькие борта РВ вывалил в сеть, раньше всех... На след.понедельник ПТБ орал в рацию и звал "Серегу с тягача на разбор к заму по производственной"))

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 26 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Истребитель пятого поколения дорабатывается, хотя уже сегодня готов к запуску в серийное производство, сообщил заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.

"По существу ПАК ФА (перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации - ИФ) уже сегодня готов к серийному производству. Самолст подтвердил ряд лстно-тактических характеристик, которые мы к нему предъявляем. Текущей осенью состоится первый полет Су-57 с новыми двигателями, которые обеспечат ему сверхзвуковую крейсерскую скорость", - сказал Ю.Борисов в интервью, которое будет опубликовано в среду в еженедельнике "Военно-промышленный курьер".

Вместе с тем, сказал замминистра, "принятие того или иного образца на вооружение требует проведения государственных испытаний, первый этап которых подходит к завершению".

----------


## Fencer

Президент ОАК Юрий Слюсарь посетил авиазавод Комсомольска-на-Амуре https://kms.city/news/aircraft-factory.html

----------


## Avia M

Перспективы перспективного...

Новейший истребитель Су-57 благодаря своему модернизационному потенциалу сможет стать истребителем *шестого поколения*. Такое мнение в интервью ТАСС высказал экс-главком Воздушно-космических сил РФ, председатель комитета Совфеда по обороне и безопасности Виктор Бондарев.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Су-57 может стать истребителем шестого поколения - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Red307

Вот полное интервью.

Сенатор Бондарев: меня всегда тянет в небо - Интервью ТАСС

или (этот вариант читабельней)

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/2924740...172#t311135172





> - Часто говорят, что наш Су-57 — это калька американских "Рапторов", что мы пытаемся их скопировать и на самом деле они слишком дорогие, чтобы выйти в серию.
> 
> - Все прекрасно понимают, что Су-57 не будет стоить как Як-130. И даже не как Су-35. Это абсолютно другая, суперсовременная разработка. Я видел его, сидел в нем, видел, как он работает, мне докладывали из Ахтубинского авиацентра.
> 
> Это на самом деле прекрасный самолет, *и он может быть не только пятого, но и шестого поколения*. У него огромнейший модернизационный потенциал. Самое главное, что по своей незаметности он лучший среди существующих образцов. Он воплотил все лучшее, что есть в современной авиационной науке, не только российской, но и мировой.

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 29 ноя — РИА Новости. Вооруженные Силы России примут на вооружение истребитель пятого поколения Су-57 в 2018 году,

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/arms/20171129/1509825939.html

----------


## LansE293

По сообщению:
Сегодня, 05.12.2017, совершил свой первый полет второй летный прототип Т-50-2 с установленным Изделием 30.

----------


## Гравилётчик

***

----------


## Red307

> ***


Сегодня в подьезд заходил, слышал что что-то летит, а звук непривычный, я аж обернулся. Только в небе муть - ничего не видно.

По двигателю. Я почему-то думал, что сопло будет квадратное, типа Ф-22..

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Сегодня в подьезд заходил, слышал что что-то летит, а звук непривычный, я аж обернулся. Только в небе муть - ничего не видно.
> По двигателю. Я почему-то думал, что сопло будет квадратное, типа Ф-22..


Ну как бы давно общеизвестно, что плоского сопла не будет с:

----------


## Red307

> Ну как бы давно общеизвестно, что плоского сопла не будет с:


Я как-то упустил тот момент.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

> Сегодня в подьезд заходил, слышал что что-то летит, а звук непривычный


Выходил из подъезда, звук действительно уникальный. Не будет ли он выдавать "невидимку"? (тем более с обоими новыми двигателями)

P.S. "Квадратное" сопло, даже американцам не покорилось... :Smile:

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 


Скока-скока, 3000 км/ч????




> Выходил из подъезда, звук действительно уникальный. Не будет ли он выдавать "невидимку"? (тем более с обоими новыми двигателями)


Ну если вспомнить многочисленные жалобы на рев Фу-35 в сша...

----------


## LansE293

> 5 декабря 2017 года в ЛИИ им. М.М. Громова совершил первый полет новейший российский истребитель пятого поколения Т-50 с двигателем 2-го этапа.
> 
> Полет выполнил Герой российской Федерации шеф-пилот ПАО «Компания «Сухой» (в составе ОАК) Сергей Богдан.  Продолжительность полета составила 17 минут. Полет прошел штатно в соответствии с условиями полетного задания.
> 
> Успешный полет с новым двигателем придает дополнительный импульс программе истребителя 5-го поколения. Это доказательство высокого потенциала российского авиастроения, способного создавать высокоинтеллектуальные передовые системы – уникальный планер, инновационная цифровая начинка, новейшие двигатели, -
> отметил Министр промышленности и торговли Российской Федерации Денис Мантуров.


Минпромторг :: Все новости
Да еще инсайд от человека: 


> 6 летунов уже подготовлены на Т-50 (Су-57) в Ахтубе, первая пара серийных в мае следующего года.

----------


## stream

Состоялся первый полет летающей лаборатории Т-50 с двигателем 2-го этапа

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=371VTv_jQE0

----------


## Red307

> Состоялся первый полет летающей лаборатории Т-50 с двигателем 2-го этапа
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=371VTv_jQE0


У него раньше была противобликовая маска?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> У него раньше была противобликовая маска?


Да его вообще красили заново, судя по виду.

----------


## Avia M

> Да его вообще красили заново, судя по виду.


Заново не похоже, кили...

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 13 декабря. /ТАСС/. Серийное производство истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 (ПАК ФА - Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации, известен как Т-50) начнется в Хабаровском крае в 2018 году. 
"Завод заканчивает испытания в этом году, и в следующем году приступит к *серийному* производству", - сказал он, отвечая на вопрос ТАСС.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
В Хабаровском крае в 2018 году начнется серийное производство ПАК ФА - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

Бондарев о предсерийном молвил... :Confused:

----------


## LansE293

> В мае следующего года Воздушно-космические силы (ВКС) России получат два первых серийных сверхманевренных истребителя пятого поколения Су-57. Уникальные самолеты будут переданы в 929-й Государственный летно-испытательный центр (ГЛИЦ). Его испытатели «облетают» новейшие истребители и подготовят руководство по их летной эксплуатации. По словам экспертов, Су-57 — сложная машина. Перед тем как передать ее в строевые полки и эскадрильи, ВКС придется провести большую работу.
> Как рассказали «Известиям» в Минобороны, согласно утвержденным планам, два первых серийных Су-57 должны быть переданы Воздушно-космическим силам в мае следующего года. Правда, не исключено, что сроки могут быть сдвинуты «вправо». Су-57 войдут в  авиапарк 929-го ГЛИЦ.
> Государственный летный исследовательский центр имени Валерия Чкалова дислоцируется в Ахтубинске Астраханской области. ГЛИЦ проводит государственные, контрольные и специальные испытания самолетов, вертолетов, а также беспилотников и привязных аэростатов. Специалисты центра проверяют работу авиационного оборудования и вооружения, средств наземного обслуживания и обеспечения полетов.
> 
> 
> По данным «Известий», в Ахтубинске уже подготовлена группа из шести пилотов. Их задача — провести исследовательские полеты на новых машинах и подготовить руководство по летной эксплуатации (РЛЭ).


https://iz.ru/682709/aleksei-ramm-se...oshlo-na-vzlet

----------


## Гравилётчик

> По данным «Известий»


А откуда Известия взяли данные? Не с этого ли форума? :D

----------


## PPV

> https://iz.ru/682709/aleksei-ramm-se...oshlo-na-vzlet


Да, все-таки журналист, равно как и эксперт, это особая профессия, требующая огромных познаний, полной самоотдачи, а самое главное - отвественности за свои слова!
Иначе как объяснить все те перлы, что выходят из под их пера?
В результате, лётчики ГЛИЦ разрабатывают РЛЭ, а "источники" в Министерстве обороны определяют сроки поставки серийных самолётов. Ну а "рукожопы" из промышленности, естественно, сдвигают их"вправо"...

----------


## LansE293

> А откуда Известия взяли данные? Не с этого ли форума? :D


Нет, вероятно, с другого, я же давал ссылку от кого инфа:
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=27972&page=740

----------


## OKA

"Как сообщили несколько источников, включая довольно известную посвященную самолету Су-57 группу «Су-57 (ПАК ФА Т-50)», 23 декабря впервые поднялся в небо самый последний летный прототип российского истребителя пятого поколения, выполненный в рамках программы ПАК ФА. Взлетевший экземпляр Т-50-10 получил бортовой номер 510. Он является т. н. прототипом второго этапа: такие самолеты имеют более приближенный к серийной версии облик, чем самые первые Т-50. Официального подтверждения первого полета новой машины не поступало.

С двумя последними прототипами Су-57 возникла некоторая путаница. Дело в том, что формально Т-50-10 считается девятым летным прототипом (то есть предпоследним). Десятым, напомним, стал Т-50-11. В силу ряда обстоятельств борт 511 поднялся в воздух раньше, чем Т-50-10. Так что де-факто самолет с бортовым номером 510 стал последним, десятым, прототипом. Именно ему выпала честь завершить опытную партию.

Отсутствие фотографий и детальной информации не позволяет сделать выводы о новой машине. Очевидно, самолет создан с учетом опыта, полученного в ходе испытаний предыдущих ПАК ФА. Интригой остается и выбранная камуфляжная схема. Отметим, что предыдущий Т-50-11 получил оригинальную «пиксельную» серо-синюю окраску, которая стала своего рода развитием всех вариантов, использованных на более ранних прототипах ПАК ФА. На сегодня также неизвестно, какой камуфляж выбран для серийной машины, которая поступит в ВКС РФ..."

Су-57 / ©dokonline Далее: https://news.rambler.ru/troops/38764...ource=copylink 

https://news.rambler.ru/troops/38764...-57-istochnik/

----------


## PPV

Прошедший 2017-й год стал самым "урожайным" - в воздух было поднято сразу 3 опытных машины Т-50...

----------


## Red307

> Прошедший 2017-й год стал самым "урожайным" - в воздух было поднято сразу 3 опытных машины Т-50...


Наступивший 2018-й обещают ещё "урожайнее".

----------


## Red307

Что-то не пойму, это фотошоп или он реально с двумя новыми уже?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Что-то не пойму, это фотошоп или он реально с двумя новыми уже?


А у гугля спросить? ;-)

----------


## Red307

> А у гугля спросить? ;-)


А я картинками не умею

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А я картинками не умею






А в хроме достаточно просто в картинку тыкнуть...

----------


## OKA

https://vk.com/doc4006000_457066285?...3261851ad4d69f

----------


## Avia M

Не скоро...

Москва. 17 января. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Летные испытания истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 (ПАК ФА) с новым двигателем, как ожидается, продлятся порядка трех лет.

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=471311

----------


## OKA

> Не скоро...
> 
> Москва. 17 января. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Летные испытания истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 (ПАК ФА) с новым двигателем, как ожидается, продлятся порядка трех лет.
> 
> http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=471311


"Летные испытания истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 (ПАК ФА) с новым двигателем, как ожидается, продлятся порядка трех лет. Об этом сообщил "Интерфаксу" глава Минпромторга РФ Денис Мантуров.

"Испытания двигателя второго этапа (для ПАК ФА - ИФ) могут продлиться около трех лет", - сказал Мантуров.

5 декабря в Минпромторге РФ сообщили, что истребитель пятого поколения Су-57 совершил первый полет с двигателем второго этапа. Полет прошел штатно и продлился 17 минут.

Ранее в "Объединенной двигателестроительной корпорации" (ОДК) "Интерфаксу" сообщили, что перспективный двигатель, силовая установка пятого поколения, для Су-57 позволяет развивать самолету сверхзвуковую крейсерскую скорость.

В начале января 2018 года стало известно, что к летным испытаниям приступил десятый опытный образец истребителя Су-57. До последнего времени в летных испытаниях участвовали девять образцов с двигателем "первого этапа".

В начале января источник "Интерфакса" в авиаотрасли сообщил, что поставки военным истребителей пятого поколения Су-57 могут начаться в этом году.

"Передача ВКС России первых нескольких истребителей из установочной партии, как ожидается, произойдет уже в 2018 году", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Как сообщалось, установочная партия для передачи Минобороны РФ составит 12 истребителей, все они будут оснащены двигателем "первого этапа".

"У нас на подходе начало серийного производства самолета пятого поколения", - сказал вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин в интервью "России-24" в ноябре 2017 года..."

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/595751

----------


## Avia M

Су-57 приступил к полетам с авиационными средствами поражения нового поколения.
Мы перешли к практическим полетам, думаю, что в недалеком будущем увидим и результат"
"Не за горами и основные работы - пуски. Это касается и изделий "Радуги", и изделий "Вымпела", и изделий головной площадки в Королеве"

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Су-57 начал полеты с новейшим оружием на борту - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id224718

----------


## Fencer

В*России началась опытно-боевая эксплуатация истребителя Су-57* Далее: https://news.rambler.ru/weapon/39089...ource=copylink

----------


## Polikarpoff

> *В России началась опытно-боевая эксплуатация истребителей Су-57*
> 
> Военные летчики из строевых подразделений начали полеты на истребителях пятого поколения Су-57. Об этом рассказал замминистра обороны Юрий Борисов во время визита на авиазавод имени Ю.А. Гагарина в Комсомольске-на-Амуре.
> 
> «Госиспытания первого этапа закончились и мы берем Су-57 уже для опытно-боевой эксплуатации», — сообщил Борисов авиастроителям. Он также рассказал, что в текущем году будет подписан контракт на поставку в ВКС России установочной партии Су-57: «Мы будем контрактовать сначала первую эскадрилью — 12 самолетов», цитирует РИА Новости слова зам.министра обороны.
> 
> Также сообщается, что первые два самолета из установочной партии поступят в войска в 2019 году.
> 
> Напомним, ранее в рамках опытно-конструкторской работы по проекту ПАК ФА было изготовлено 12 самолетов, 10 из которых сейчас активно участвуют в летных испытаниях.


В России началась опытно-боевая эксплуатация истребителей Су-57 - Агентство Информационных Сообщений

----------


## Avia M

Российские истребители пятого поколения Су-57 получили «умную обшивку». Антенны радиолокационной станции Н036 «Белка» теперь размещаются не только в носу машины (что позволяет видеть объекты в передней полусфере), но и распределены по поверхности самолета. По оценке экспертов, это обеспечит российскому истребителю расширенные возможности. Машина получит круговой обзор на сотни километров, и пилот будет своевременно предупрежден об опасности.

https://social.iz.ru/blog/4330860457...iy-radar-Su-57

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 1 марта. /ТАСС/. Два истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 успешно выполнили двухдневную программу испытаний в Сирии...

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Шойгу назвал успешными испытания двух истребителей пятого поколения Су-57 в Сирии - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## LansE293

> МОСКВА, 1 марта. /ТАСС/. Два истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 успешно выполнили двухдневную программу испытаний в Сирии...
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Шойгу назвал успешными испытания двух истребителей пятого поколения Су-57 в Сирии - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС





> "Они действительно были там. Были недолго, два дня. За это время выполнили программу испытаний, в том числе боевых. Могу сказать, что испытания прошли успешно. Самолеты вернулись домой еще неделю назад" - сказал Шойгу.





> "Что касается различных фотографий со спутников, могу сказать, что уже не 95-й год, такие самолеты никогда вместе не стоят. Фотографии, которые были опубликованы - не знаю откуда, потому что все самолеты были в укрытиях все это время"


Выходит видео пролета пары СУ-57, опубликованное 22.02 было не прибытием, а завершающим полетом после испытаний. А спутниковое фото на стоянке от 24.02 это фанерный макет сколотили и установили, чтобы союзнички порадовались успешной фотосессией:)))

----------


## GK21

> МОСКВА, 1 марта. /ТАСС/. Два истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 успешно выполнили двухдневную программу испытаний в Сирии...
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Шойгу назвал успешными испытания двух истребителей пятого поколения Су-57 в Сирии - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС


интересная информация...
http://niros.ru/obschestvo/98202-ssh...hnoy-gute.html

----------


## Djoker

> Подзабросил я писать - формат Инстаграма явно удобнее. Но тут нашел снимок, который в инсту показать не интересно, а описать его можно. Итак, у нас есть 15 минут, 100+15 лошадей и неизвестный борт, заходящий на полосу в 15км от точки нахождения. При удалении в 1,5км от точки съемки слышим, что борт в 15 км от полосы. Как итог: кусты,провода и невозможность опознать самолётик( вот такая вот печаль..(




https://t.me/novospotting/751

----------


## Fencer

Уже с регистрационным номером RF...
https://russianplanes.net/id226460
https://russianplanes.net/id226794

----------


## GThomson

> Уже с регистрационным номером RF...
> https://russianplanes.net/id226460
> https://russianplanes.net/id226794


510 - длинная железная штанга ПВД с флюгерами ДУА и ДУС исключает нормальную работу АФАР, в отличие от чистого радарного носового кока на 511. 
может даже и носовой конус съёмный дюралевый для каких-то новых проверок. 
или 510 ударный вариант?

----------


## Антон

> 510 - длинная железная штанга ПВД с флюгерами ДУА и ДУС исключает нормальную работу АФАР, в отличие от чистого радарного носового кока на 511. 
> может даже и носовой конус съёмный дюралевый для каких-то новых проверок. 
> или 510 ударный вариант?


Что-то мне кажется что РЛС там вообще нет. Признак этого - отсутствие значка "излучение".

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Что-то мне кажется что РЛС там вообще нет. Признак этого - отсутствие значка "излучение".


Да и сам самолёт - надувной :D

----------


## Avia M

Анонсировано участие пары "Су-57" в Параде Победы...

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id227749

----------


## Avia M

Итоговое заседание Государственной комиссии по турбореактивному двигателю АЛ-41Ф-1 завершилось торжественным вручением ПАО "ОДК-УМПО" (входит в Объединенную двигателестроительную корпорацию Госкорпорации Ростех) акта о завершении государственных стендовых испытаний опытного двигателя. Церемония прошла в московском филиале предприятия - Опытно-конструкторском бюро им. А. Люльки.

Председатель Государственной комиссии полковник В.А. Брусков передал генеральному конструктору-директору ОКБ им. А. Люльки Е.Ю. Марчукову документ, свидетельствующий об окончании важнейшего этапа в разработке АЛ-41Ф-1.

Таким образом, завершены 14-летние опытно-конструкторские работы. АЛ-41Ф-1 выполняет функцию двигателя первого этапа для истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 (ПАК ФА). Первый испытательный полет ПАК ФА с АЛ-41Ф-1 состоялся 29 января 2010 года.

https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2018/04/17/537371.html

----------


## Avia M

Британский «Jane's Defense Weekly» сообщил 20 апреля, что источники в Индии и в Российском Министерстве обороны и промышленности и несколько подтверждённых источников, что Индия официально завершила проект FGFA, который длился 11 лет (разработка в сотрудничестве России и Индии самолёта 5-го поколения).

https://aftershock.news/?q=node/639343&full

----------


## Let_nab

*В США заявили о провале Су-57*
- It&#39;s No Surprise India Finally Ditched Its Stealth Fighter Program With Russia - The Drive
Приостановка Индией совместного с Россией проекта FGFA (Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft), предполагающего создание на основе Су-57 первого индийского истребителя пятого поколения, спровоцирует отмену ранее заявленных планов по серийному выпуску данного самолета, полагает автор The Drive Джозеф Тревитик.

«Для россиян потеря Индии в качестве партнера может обернуться еще большими проблемами. Без дополнительных средств от индийцев, необходимых для помощи программе Су-57, Кремлю, возможно, придется еще больше сократить свои планы на самолет», — пишет эксперт.

Издание перечисляет особенности Су-57, которые могли не устроить индийскую сторону, в частности, двигатель первого поколения АЛ-41Ф-1 и недостаточную скрытность.

Также The Drive признает, что программа FGFA слишком затратна для Индии. Вместо этого страна может приобрести уже готовые европейские или американские истребители.

«Неудивительно, что появляющиеся годами новости о том, что индийское правительство все больше разочаровывается в прогрессе, касающемся проекта, и его возможностях, решение может иметь значительные последствия для обеих стран», — отмечает Тревитик.

Автор вспоминает, как в течение последних лет откладывались планы серийного производства Су-57. «Вначале Россия надеялась к 2020 году построить 150 самолетов Су-57, основная часть которых была бы окончательной моделью. В итоге Москва уменьшила это число до покупки дюжины самолетов первоначальной модели. К концу 2017 года она все еще не получила эти самолеты», — пишет Тревитик.

«Сейчас Кремль утверждает, что серийное производство [Су-57] начнется к концу 2018 года и что он может приобрести целых 220 самолетов, что вызывает сомнения, учитывая недавние сокращения оборонного бюджета страны и его массовое сосредоточение на дорогостоящих передовых стратегических вооружениях (имеется ввиду представленное в марте 2018 года в ходе послания президента России Владимира Путина Федеральному собранию оружие — прим. “Ленты.ру”)», — полагает автор.

Тревитик заключает, что побывавшие в Сирии в течение менее двух недель два Су-57 «вряд ли могли бы совершить какие-либо полезные миссии», а «прогресс России в плане Су-57 идет очень медленно», в результате чего «нет никакой гарантии, что самолеты получат желаемые функции».

Программа FGFA стартовала в 2007 году, ее основными подрядчиками стали «Сухой» с российской стороны и Hindustan Aeronautics с индийской. Страны договорились о создании истребителя пятого поколения на базе российского Су-57. В рамках первого этапа программы стоимостью 295 миллионов долларов был разработан дизайн индийского истребителя, но далее проект FGFA не продвинулся из-за множества разногласий, возникших между сторонами.

Россия рассматривала партнерство с Индией по созданию истребителя пятого поколения в качестве основного источника финансирования серийного выпуска Су-57. В апреле 2018 года сообщалось, что Россия завершила создание двигателя первого поколения для Су-57. В том же месяце Janes сообщило, что Индия приостановила свое участие в программе FGFA.

----------


## Avia M

> «Для россиян потеря Индии в качестве партнера может обернуться еще большими проблемами. Без дополнительных средств от индийцев, необходимых для помощи программе Су-57, Кремлю, возможно, придется еще больше сократить свои планы на самолет», — пишет эксперт.


Пишет эксперт - "возможно"... А заголовок броский.

----------


## Pilot

АНТАЛЬЯ, 27 апр - РИА Новости. Россия не получала от руководства Индии уведомления о выходе Нью-Дели из совместного проекта по созданию истребителя пятого поколения ( Fifth generation fighter aircraft, FGFA), заявил РИА Новости в пятницу в ходе авиасалона Eurasia Airshow-2018 директор по международному сотрудничеству и региональной политике госкорпорации "Ростех" (включает в свой состав "Рособоронэкспорт") Виктор Кладов.

Ранее в некоторых зарубежных СМИ появилась информация о том, что Индия уведомила Россию о выходе из совместной программы разработки истребителя пятого поколения FGFA, длившейся на протяжении последних 11 лет???. Причиной отказа стали якобы несоответствие российской машины требованиям ВВС Индии по скрытности, авионике, радарам и сенсорам.

При этом в публикации отмечалось, что ВВС Индии могут в дальнейшем вернуться к рассмотрению данного проекта или приобрести уже готовый истребитель пятого поколения (Су-57, ранее известен как ПАК ФА), после того, как тот будет принят на вооружение Воздушно-космических сил РФ.

Кладов опроверг информацию ряда зарубежных СМИ, согласно которой Индия уведомила Россию о своём выходе из этого проекта.

"Я не могу комментировать догадки зарубежных журналистов. Могу комментировать только заявления суверенного руководства Индии. От него таких заявлений не было", - подчеркнул Кладов.

"Сейчас в высшем военном руководстве Индии идут споры о концепции развития ВВС страны в целом: может быть разработать свой истребитель, а может купить готовые машины. Давайте уважать их суверенное право принимать это решение", - сказал он, отвечая на вопрос о причинах затягивания сроков реализации проекта FGFA.

----------


## Pilot

Анталья (Турция). 27 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Индонезия может купить у России дополнительную партию истребителей Су-35, сообщил "Интерфаксу" в пятницу директор по международному сотрудничеству и региональной политике госкорпорации "Ростех" Виктор Кладов.

"Они покупают по мере наличия финансовых возможностей государства", - заявил В.Кладов, отвечая на вопрос агентства о возможной закупке Индонезией дополнительной партии Су-35 из пяти машин.

Ранее в СМИ появилась информация, что Индонезия, возможно, решит приобрести у РФ еще пять истребителей Су-35 помимо действующего контракта на 11 машин.

В.Кладов сказал, что пока вопрос о покупке Индонезией дополнительной партии Су-35 в практической плоскости не обсуждается.

"Но я думаю, что они увидят, какая это замечательная машина, и я думаю, это не одноразовое партнерство, а долгосрочное", - сказал В.Кладов.

В середине февраля информированный источник сообщил "Интерфаксу" о подписании между Россией и Индонезией контракта на поставку 11 многофункциональных истребителей Су-35.

1 марта эту информацию, отвечая на вопрос "Интерфакса", подтвердил помощник президента РФ по вопросам военно-технического сотрудничества Владимир Кожин. "Контракт на Су-35 подписан", - сказал он.

Газета "Ведомости" сообщала 15 февраля, что стоимость контракта - примерно $1,1 млрд, из которых половина будет оплачена индонезийскими товарами.

В январе посол Индонезии в России Вахид Суприяди сообщил "Интерфаксу", что Индонезия рассчитывает на начало поставок самолетов в августе 2018 года. "Мы рассчитываем, что в августе мы уже получим хотя бы один самолет, поскольку в это время отмечаем День независимости", - сказал В.Суприяди.

Поставка современной авиатехники по законодательству Индонезии увязывается с офсетными обязательствами и встречной торговлей.

"Это означает, что мы берем на себя обязательства закупить определенные национальные товары. Эти вопросы согласовываются", - сказал ранее "Интерфаксу" В.Кладов. Он заявлял, что Индонезия может поставить каучук, пальмовое масло и другие товары традиционного экспорта.

----------


## Fencer

> Анталья (Турция). 27 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Индонезия может купить у России дополнительную партию истребителей Су-35, сообщил "Интерфаксу" в пятницу директор по международному сотрудничеству и региональной политике госкорпорации "Ростех" Виктор Кладов.


Это нужно было бы здесь Су-35 выложить...

----------


## Djoker



----------


## LansE293

> *Шойгу: Су-57 нанес удар по террористам в Сирии с помощью крылатых ракет*
> Александр Пешков 16:54 25.05.2018
> Россия испытала в Сирии перспективные крылатые ракеты с истребителя пятого поколения Су-57, сообщил министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу.
> Ракеты применялись в боевой обстановке для проверки их заявленных возможностей.
> 
> «Для оценки в боевой обстановке заявленных возможностей разрабатываемой военной техники в феврале текущего года проведены практические пуски перспективных крылатых ракет оперативно-тактического назначения с самолета пятого поколения Су-57», - заявил Шойгу на заседании коллегии ведомства.


https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...51654-4r25.htm

----------


## ZHeN

5:35

----------


## LansE293

Η Τουρκία απειλεί ευθέως τις ΗΠΑ με αγορά υπερ-μαχητικών Su-57 από την Ρωσία αν δεν παραδοθούν τα F-35.

Анкара, скорее всего, купит российские истребители Су-57, так как Вашингтон окончательно решил приостановить поставку F-35 в ответ на покупку российских противоракетных систем S-400.
Об этом сообщает турецкая газета «Yeni Safak», самая проправительственная газета, редакция которой находится в непосредственном контакте с президентом Турции Р. Эрдоганом.
Согласно докладу, сотрудничество между Москвой и Анкарой для обмена военной техникой обсуждалось во время визита Владимира Путина в Турцию 3 апреля. "Это сотрудничество может включать в себя рынок Су-57, который является прямым конкурентом F-35", - говорится в докладе, но, конечно, это самолет, превосходящий F-35 во многих областях, и единственный, который может сравниться с американским истребителем F-22.
В декабре прошлого года Россия и Турция подписали соглашение о поставке в Анкару противоракетных систем S-400. Однако это вызвало напряженность между Анкарой и Вашингтоном, и США пригрозили Турции санкциями, считая, что это оружие несовместимо с защитой НАТО.
В своих заявлениях в пятницу Путин критиковал США, потому что они подталкивают Турцию отказаться от сделки с Россией.
Законопроект об оборонной политике США предусматривает «замораживание» поставок F-35 в Турции в ответ на покупку российских S-400, но, конечно, есть еще много шагов, которые должны быть приняты и подписаны президентом США.


*СМИ сообщили о планах Анкары купить российские Су-57 вместо американских F-35*

Запланированная на июнь поставка в Турцию партии американских истребителей F-35 может не состояться. Об этом сообщает турецкая газета Yeni Şafak. Минобороны США может отказаться от контракта из-за сделки Турции с Россией по ЗРК С-400.
В этом случае, вместо F-35 Анкара может приобрести российские «Су». Ранее в качестве варианта рассматривался Су-35, теперь — Су-57 (истребитель пятого поколения). Согласно данным издания, Су-57 оценили в два раза дешевле, чем F-35.
https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3642524

Кроме того в первоисточнике утверждает, что СУ-35 и СУ-57 могут быть приобретены "пустыми" и потом полностью оснащены турецким программным обеспечением, оружием, боеприпасами, радарами и авионикой. При этом они будут отвечать национальным потребностям гораздо больше, чем F-35, тк в настоящее время Соединенные Штаты не разрешают и не санкционируют какое либо вмешательство в программное обеспечение F-35. Даже для использования в F-35 турецких боеприпасов требуется особое разрешение США.
В то время как сделка с Россией предусматривает при покупке самолетов "Сухой" доступ к «программному обеспечению» (видимо "открытую архитектуру"?) и «передачу технологий». (Прошу прощения за вольный перевод, Гугл достаточно плохо реагируют на турецкий язык:)))

Скорее всего все это просто попытка Турции заставить США изменить отношение к сделке с РФ по С-400. Все же F-35 "готовый продукт", а СУ-57 еще в стадии испытаний. Хотя как написано в одной греческой статье:
Турция может отказаться от С-400, получив взамен от США F-35. Но тогда политический итог для Анкары и лично Р.Т. Эрдогана будет таким: он «склонил голову» против США! 
Но Эрдоган не собирается «склонять голову». Он скорее готов в конце концов потерять голову, но политику не поменяет.

----------


## LansE293

Еще с соседнего форума про размещение Х-59МК2 и внутренние отсеки:


и старая известная схема

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Двигатель первого этапа АЛ-41Ф-1 («Изделие 117»), на апрель 2018 г.:

----------


## OKA

> *В США заявили о провале Су-57*
> - It's No Surprise India Finally Ditched Its Stealth Fighter Program With Russia - The Drive
> Приостановка Индией совместного с Россией проекта FGFA (Fifth Generation Fighter Aircraft), предполагающего создание на основе Су-57 первого индийского истребителя пятого поколения, спровоцирует отмену ранее заявленных планов по серийному выпуску данного самолета, полагает автор The Drive Джозеф Тревитик.
> 
> «Для россиян потеря Индии в качестве партнера может обернуться еще большими проблемами. Без дополнительных средств от индийцев, необходимых для помощи программе Су-57, Кремлю, возможно, придется еще больше сократить свои планы на самолет», — пишет эксперт.
> 
> Издание перечисляет особенности Су-57, которые могли не устроить индийскую сторону, в частности, двигатель первого поколения АЛ-41Ф-1 и недостаточную скрытность.
> 
> Также The Drive признает, что программа FGFA слишком затратна для Индии. Вместо этого страна может приобрести уже готовые европейские или американские истребители.
> ...


PЫSЫ ЕЩЁ ))

----------


## Сергей72

> PЫSЫ ЕЩЁ ))


Статья не о чём. Нет информации, что индусы встали в ступор. Попахивает 404. ИМХО

----------


## GThomson

> Статья не о чём. Нет информации, что индусы встали в ступор. Попахивает 404. ИМХО


из статьи:
"Тревитик заключает, что *побывавшие в Сирии в течение менее двух недель два Су-57* «вряд ли могли бы совершить какие-либо полезные миссии», а «прогресс России в плане Су-57 идет очень медленно», в результате чего «нет никакой гарантии, что самолеты получат желаемые функции»."

из сообщения ТАСС:
"Су-57 успешно выполнили *двухдневную программу испытаний в Сирии*"

Шойгу назвал успешными испытания двух истребителей пятого поколения Су-57 в Сирии - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

автор первоисточники не читает.

----------


## Сергей72

[QUOTE побывавшие в Сирии ][/QUOTE]
Факт, что были., другого продукта пока нет, Что делали и какие задачи выполняли(там???) С индусами тяжелая тема, дядя *сэм* и политика (сэм я пишу с маленькой буквы "это не самогон, а наши заклятые друзья") Ракетное вооружение идёт в гору, индусы хитрые и не хотят вкладываться при наличие денег. Тема очень обширная и необъятная.

----------


## Avia M

На открытой площадке авиационного кластера Конгрессно-выставочного центра парка «Патриот» в Кубинке в ходе форума «Армия-2018» будет представлен новейший истребитель пятого поколения СУ-57.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...6fd843c23e9e1c

----------


## Avia M

> Они то грозят...  то выставляют


Так надо! :Cool:  https://youtu.be/RvdaCwvj-7g

----------


## Djoker

> *Заключен первый контракт на поставку истребителей Су-57*
> 
> КОМСОМОЛЬСК-НА-АМУРЕ, 30 июн — РИА Новости. Первый контракт на поставку 12 истребителей пятого поколения Су-57 заключен, сообщил журналистам в субботу замминистра обороны России Алексей Криворучко.
> 
> Он отметил, что авиазавод в Комсомольске-на-Амуре (КнААЗ) без задержек выполняет гособоронзаказ (ГОЗ), в том числе по созданию Су-57.
> 
> "Предприятие прекрасно справляется с работой", — заявил Криворучко, добавив, что в настоящее время продолжаются испытаниям Су-57 с двигателем второго этапа.
> 
> "И уже первый контракт на 12 машин заключен, поэтому в ближайшее время в соответствии с контрактом поставки уже начнутся", — сказал он.


https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20180630/1523694698.html

----------


## Polikarpoff

_Заместитель министра обороны России Алексей Криворучко заявил, что ведомство ожидает получить первую партию серийных самолетов Су-57 в 2019 году, передает РИА «Новости».

«Первую партию серийных самолетов Минобороны ожидает получить уже в следующем году, соответствующий контракт готовится к подписанию», — сказал Криворучко.


Он также отметил, что на сегодняшний день все готово для заключения контракта на поставку двух самолетов, которые проходят завершающие этапы испытаний. По его словам, авиационный комплекс полностью подтвердил заданные характеристики, «в том числе и с учетом испытаний в Сирии».

Ранее сообщалось, что Минобороны заключит первый контракт на поставку 12 Су-57.   

https://www.gazeta.ru/army/news/2018...11724373.shtml
_

Контракт еще НЕ заключен. И про два самолета не понятно, 510 и 511 передадут МО?

----------


## cobra_73

> _Заместитель министра обороны России Алексей Криворучко заявил, что ведомство ожидает получить первую партию серийных самолетов Су-57 в 2019 году, передает РИА «Новости».
> 
> «Первую партию серийных самолетов Минобороны ожидает получить уже в следующем году, соответствующий контракт готовится к подписанию», — сказал Криворучко.
> 
> 
> Он также отметил, что на сегодняшний день все готово для заключения контракта на поставку двух самолетов, которые проходят завершающие этапы испытаний. По его словам, авиационный комплекс полностью подтвердил заданные характеристики, «в том числе и с учетом испытаний в Сирии».
> 
> Ранее сообщалось, что Минобороны заключит первый контракт на поставку 12 Су-57.   
> 
> ...



Таки не понял. Так контракт на 12 бортов уже заключен или нет?

----------


## Avia M

> Таки не понял.


Разве г-н *Polikarpoff* не прояснил ситуацию?

----------


## Red307

> Разве г-н *Polikarpoff* не прояснил ситуацию?


Прояснил, что ничего не понятно.
Стелс-самолёту стелс-самолёту контракт.

----------


## Pilot

Москва. 2 июля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Массовых поставок в российские войска истребителей пятого поколения Су-57 в ближайшие годы не будет, заявил вице-премьер РФ Юрий Борисов.

"Вы знаете, что у нас сегодня Су-35 считается одним из самых лучших самолетов в мире, поэтому у нас нет смысла сегодня форсировать работы по массовому производству самолета пятого поколения. Это наш такой козырск, который мы всегда сможем разыграть, когда самолсты предыдущего поколения будут отставать по своим характеристикам от аналогичных самолетов ведущих стран мира", - сказал Ю.Борисов в интервью "России-24" (ВГТРК).

Он отметил, что истребитель Су-57 хорошо проявил себя, в том числе и в Сирии, где подтвердил свои летно-технические характеристики и боевые возможности.

"В этом году будут законтрактованы два самолета для опытной партии. Вообще, у нас в планах ГПВ (госпрограммы вооружения до 2027 года - ИФ) 12 самолетов для эскадрильи", - сообщил Ю.Борисов.

По его словам, испытания новейшего истребителя с новым двигателем "идут в соответствии с планами, никаких срывов нет".

Су-57 (Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА), Т-50) - российский многоцелевой истребитель пятого поколения, разрабатываемый ОКБ Сухого. Он предназначен для уничтожения всех видов воздушных целей в дальних и ближних боях, поражения наземных, надводных целей противника с преодолением систем ПВО противника, осуществления мониторинга воздушного пространства на больших удалениях от места базирования, разрушения системы управления действиями авиации противника. Первый полст ПАК ФА состоялся 29 января 2010 года в Комсомольске-на-Амуре.

Как сообщалось, российские военные уже начали опытно-боевую эксплуатацию истребителя пятого поколения.

Вице-премьер Юрий Борисов, будучи заместителем министра обороны РФ, заявлял, что ранее в рамках опытно-конструкторской работы по ПАК ФА было изготовлено 12 самолстов, 10 из которых активно участвуют в лстных испытаниях.

Ожидается, что установочной партия, которую получат российские военные, будет насчитывать 12 Су-57. Эти истребители будут выпускаться уже в серийном облике, но с двигателями предыдущего поколения. Двигатель "второго этапа" (изделие 30), который обеспечит Су-57 сверхзвуковую крейсерскую скорость без форсажа, приступил к летным испытаниям в декабре 2017 года. Ожидается, что программа его испытаний займет около трех лет.

----------


## Avia M

"Это наш такой "козырек" (Су-57), который мы всегда сможем разыграть...

Ситуация с "козырьком" прояснилась - "козырять" нечем... :Confused:  
Надо судиться.http://www.interfax.ru/russia/619305

----------


## Red307

> Москва. 2 июля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Массовых поставок в российские войска истребителей пятого поколения Су-57 в ближайшие годы не будет, заявил вице-премьер РФ Юрий Борисов.
> 
> "Вы знаете, что у нас сегодня Су-35 считается одним из самых лучших самолетов в мире, поэтому у нас нет смысла сегодня форсировать работы по массовому производству самолета пятого поколения. Это наш такой козырск, который мы всегда сможем разыграть, когда самолсты предыдущего поколения будут отставать по своим характеристикам от аналогичных самолетов ведущих стран мира", - сказал Ю.Борисов в интервью "России-24" (ВГТРК).
> 
> Он отметил, что истребитель Су-57 хорошо проявил себя, в том числе и в Сирии, где подтвердил свои летно-технические характеристики и боевые возможности.
> 
> "В этом году будут законтрактованы два самолета для опытной партии. Вообще, у нас в планах ГПВ (госпрограммы вооружения до 2027 года - ИФ) 12 самолетов для эскадрильи", - сообщил Ю.Борисов.
> 
> По его словам, испытания новейшего истребителя с новым двигателем "идут в соответствии с планами, никаких срывов нет".
> ...


Потом объявят Су-35 вообще самым лучшим и прикроют Су-57 "за явным преимуществом над соперниками'.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Потом объявят Су-35 вообще самым лучшим и прикроют Су-57 "за явным преимуществом над соперниками'.


Вы стебётесь или всерьёз?

----------


## Red307

> Вы стебётесь или всерьёз?


А я уже сам не знаю...
12 самолётов до 27го года это серьезно?

----------


## cobra_73

А где конкретно и кем  сказано что 12 бортов это до 2027 года?

----------


## Red307

> А где конкретно и кем  сказано что 12 бортов это до 2027 года?


В статье написано, что программа до 27го года, и в ней предусмотрено 12 Су-57. Конечно, их могут и до конца 18го года слепить, но на данном этапе больше 12ти закупать не хотят. Вплоть до 27го года. Не верят уже.

----------


## cobra_73

В статье вольный пересказ Рабиновичем оперы Травиата. Хотелось бы лично из уст услышать прямым текстом  - что так мол и так в плане закупка 12 Су-57 в течении 9 лет. с 2018 по 2027 г. Самому точно не смешно?

Кстати никто не в курсе сколько в прошлом году стоили Су-30См, Су-35 и Су-34?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

> "Это наш такой "козырек" (Су-57), который мы всегда сможем разыграть...
> 
> Ситуация с "козырьком" прояснилась - "козырять" нечем... 
> Надо судиться.http://www.interfax.ru/russia/619305


При слове "мы", сразу же возникает вопрос- кто это такие ?   :Biggrin: 




> 


Будет понятно по судьбе  "Арктики" :

Наша "Арктика"

----------


## Red307

Москва. 4 июля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Перспективный истребитель Су-57 надо рассматривать как прекрасный самолет с экспортным потенциалом, но главные усилия должны быть сконцентрированы на создании переходной машины, заявил в среду "Интерфаксу-АВН" глава комиссии Госдумы по правовому обеспечению развития организаций ОПК, первый вице-президент Союза машиностроителей РФ Владимир Гутенев.
"Полагаю, что истребитель шестого поколения будет переходной машиной между самолетами, еще управляемыми человеком, и беспилотными интеллектуальными ударными комплексами (БИУК) - в данном случае мы говорим о воздушных БИУК, которые смогут благодаря своему интеллекту выполнять поставленные задачи, в том числе и достаточно массированными группами", - сказал он, комментируя заявление вице-премьера РФ Юрия Борисова о том, что массовых поставок в ВКС России истребителей пятого поколения Су-57 в ближайшие годы не будет.
"Я в значительной степени солидарен со словами Юрия Ивановича (Борисова) по поводу того, что вряд ли стоит ожидать массированные закупки Су-57", - отметил В.Гутенев.
"При несомненных достоинствах данной машины мы, конечно же, понимаем, что старт программе был дан еще в 2001 году, и реализация программы по целому ряду объективных причин затянулась (изначально планировалось в 2006 - 2007 годах провести летные испытания, а с 2014 года уже поставлять в войска), в связи с очень динамичным развитием технологий - это касается и систем радиоэлектронной борьбы, и новых композитных материалов, и новых возможностей, которые предоставляют аддитивные технологии с точки зрения конструктивного удешевления машин", - констатировал он.
"Ну, и конечно, это связано с тем, что мы обладаем весьма совершенными машинами - это Су-34 и Су-35, которые хорошо себя проявили", - отметил В.Гутенев. "До 2023-2024 года на Су-57 не предполагается установка двигателя второго этапа, испытания которого только начались, это - "Изделие 30", и не смотря на то, что наша машина значительно дешевле (по моим оценкам, в 2,5 раза, чем зарубежные аналоги 5-го поколения), но все-таки она значительно дороже и требует более тонких сервисов по сравнению с Су-34 и Су-35", - добавил В.Гутенев.
"Поэтому я солидарен с мнением Юрия Ивановича (Борисова), согласно которому мы уже имеем опыт, когда благодаря разумной технической политике фактически перепрыгивали через поколение, в значительной степени экономя бюджет", - сказал он.
"Мы наверняка смогли в рамках краткосрочного пребывания в феврале с.г. наших машин Су-57 в Сирии уточнить ряд возможных и сопутствующих данных по способности F-22 и F-35 по обнаружению наших самолетов - телеметрия дала существенный повод для их совершенствования", - отметил В.Гутенев.
"Поэтому концентрация (усилий) на переходном, 6-м поколении, мне кажется, была бы гораздо более целесообразной, а 5-е поколение должно послужить в малосерийном варианте отработке технических задач, которые позволили бы с одной стороны капитализировать на внешних рынках затраты, понесенные по данной машине, а другой стороны - совершенствовать системы (перспективных самолетов)", - уверен В.Гутенев.
"Это - крайне рациональный и правильный подход, обеспечивающий баланс между интересами оборонно-промышленного комплекса (ОПК) и заказчика", - считает он.
Депутат полагает, что в интересах ОПК было бы "достаточно просто сформировать экспортный облик Су-57 с двигателем второго этапа".
"Это - абсолютно верное и прагматичное решение", - уверен он.

----------


## PPV

Кто только не руководил за прошедшие годы оборонными отраслями!
Вот ещё один яркий образец нынешнего поколения руководителей.
На этот раз -профессиональный мелиоратор и защитник окружающей среды.
И все то он знает, обо всем профессионально судит.
Оказывается, лётные испытания Т-50 мы должны были провести ещё в 2006-2007 годах!
А вот интересно, кем был в те благословенные годы г-н Гутенев? Оказывается, профессором кафедры управления социальными и экологическими системами Российской академии государственной службы при Президенте Российской Федерации! Ну ведь очевидно, что в этом своём качестве он был непосредственно причастен к разработке самолёта.
А нынешний его статус ну просто обязывает высказаться на эту животрепещущую тему...

----------


## Red307

> Кто только не руководил за прошедшие годы оборонными отраслями!
> Вот ещё один яркий образец нынешнего поколения руководителей.
> На этот раз -профессиональный мелиоратор и защитник окружающей среды.
> И все то он знает, обо всем профессионально судит.
> Оказывается, лётные испытания Т-50 мы должны были провести ещё в 2006-2007 годах!
> А вот интересно, кем был в те благословенные годы г-н Гутенев? Оказывается, профессором кафедры управления социальными и экологическими системами Российской академии государственной службы при Президенте Российской Федерации! Ну ведь очевидно, что в этом своём качестве он был непосредственно причастен к разработке самолёта.
> А нынешний его статус ну просто обязывает высказаться на эту животрепещущую тему...


Вопрос не в том, что он говорит, а в том, что эти люди в итоге все решают. И вся эта система сверху вниз. Даже если поковырять вашу (и нашу) конторы, таких "эффективных менеджеров" пруд пруди. Не важно, что они не понимают технических моментов и не умеют управлять коллективом, зато они "молодые и перспективные". На выходе имеем что имеем.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Вопрос не в том, что он говорит, а в том, что эти люди в итоге все решают. И вся эта система сверху вниз. Даже если поковырять вашу (и нашу) конторы, таких "эффективных менеджеров" пруд пруди. Не важно, что они не понимают технических моментов и не умеют управлять коллективом, зато они "молодые и перспективные". На выходе имеем что имеем.


Коллеги, ну что вы, как дети малые? Понятно ж все: денег нет, но вы держитесь. Вам ранее уже рассказали, как замечательно повышение пенсионного возраста, НДС 20%? Вот и с Т-50 из той же оперы: как замечательно их не закупать. И вообще, Т-50 уже устарел, поэтому надо Су-34 и Су-35 закупать вместо него. Чем древнее самолёт, тем современные - что ж непонятного-то? Они ж успевают за "...очень динамичным развитием технологий - это касается и систем радиоэлектронной борьбы, и новых композитных материалов, и новых возможностей, которые предоставляют аддитивные технологии с точки зрения конструктивного удешевления машин", а Т-50, видимо, нет. Собственно, во всех этих выступлениях значимая фраза всего одна: "...в значительной степени экономя бюджет". Писали, что ЧМ-2018 обошелся в 13 млрд. $. Сколько Т-50 (и не только) на эти деньги закупить можно было бы? Да и помимо ЧМ денег на всякую фигню ушло немеряно. Извиняюсь, с точки зрения нашего государства фигня, видимо, Т-50 и прочая новая техника...

----------


## LansE293

> *За один F-35 дали 2,5 Су-57*
> 
> Российский перспективный многофункциональный истребитель пятого поколения Су-57 будет стоить в 2,5 раза дешевле американских истребителей F-22 Raptor и F-35 Lightning II, заявил РИА Новости член экспертного совета Госдумы по авиационной промышленности Владимир Гутенев.
> 
> «Вне всякого сомнения, истребитель пятого поколения конкурирует с американскими F-22 и F-35, при этом он значительно — в 2,5 раза — дешевле их при абсолютно схожих характеристиках, а по некоторым показателям, таким как маневренность, он даже превосходит американские аналоги», — сказал парламентарий.
> 
> Цена одного истребителя F-22 Raptor составляет 146,2 миллиона долларов, тогда как стоимость экземпляра F-35 Lightning II варьируется в зависимости от варианта от 83 миллионов до 108 миллионов долларов. Такие оценки не учитывают стоимость эксплуатации и технического обслуживания самолета, а также создания и поддержания необходимой для этого инфраструктуры.
> https://lenta.ru/news/2018/07/05/su57/


Получается стоимость СУ-57 никак не более 43 миллионов долларов.

----------


## ZHeN

> Получается стоимость СУ-57 никак не более 43 миллионов долларов.

----------


## Red307

> Получается стоимость СУ-57 никак не более 43 миллионов долларов.


Су-35 для Китая больше сотки за самолёт получился. Правда там помимо самолетов ещё какие-то допники идут.

----------


## Red307

> Коллеги, ну что вы, как дети малые? Понятно ж все: денег нет, но вы держитесь. Вам ранее уже рассказали, как замечательно повышение пенсионного возраста, НДС 20%? Вот и с Т-50 из той же оперы: как замечательно их не закупать. И вообще, Т-50 уже устарел, поэтому надо Су-34 и Су-35 закупать вместо него. Чем древнее самолёт, тем современные - что ж непонятного-то? Они ж успевают за "...очень динамичным развитием технологий - это касается и систем радиоэлектронной борьбы, и новых композитных материалов, и новых возможностей, которые предоставляют аддитивные технологии с точки зрения конструктивного удешевления машин", а Т-50, видимо, нет. Собственно, во всех этих выступлениях значимая фраза всего одна: "...в значительной степени экономя бюджет". Писали, что ЧМ-2018 обошелся в 13 млрд. $. Сколько Т-50 (и не только) на эти деньги закупить можно было бы? Да и помимо ЧМ денег на всякую фигню ушло немеряно. Извиняюсь, с точки зрения нашего государства фигня, видимо, Т-50 и прочая новая техника...


Не, такой разговор тоже не интересным получается. "Давайте нам бесконечно денег, и мы будем делать вечно ПАК-ФА", тоже не лучший вариант.

----------


## Avia M

"Длинная рука» для Су-57"

Минобороны завершает испытание сверхдальнобойной ракеты класса «воздух-воздух» Р-37М. 

https://iz.ru/755046/aleksandr-krugl...uka-dlia-su-57

----------


## Red307

> "Длинная рука» для Су-57"
> 
> Минобороны завершает испытание сверхдальнобойной ракеты класса «воздух-воздух» Р-37М. 
> 
> https://iz.ru/755046/aleksandr-krugl...uka-dlia-su-57


Только не написали, что на самолёте Миг-31.))

----------


## LansE293

> Су-35 для Китая больше сотки за самолёт получился. Правда там помимо самолетов ещё какие-то допники идут.


Надо смотреть стоимость на поставки СУ-35С в ВКС, а не на экспорт. Крайняя поставка ~32 миллиона $ за штуку. 
По СУ-57 Martin Bergesen приводит такие цифры (на мой взгляд он должен стоить существенно дороже):



> Су-57 производит корпорация «Сухой». Стоимость его составляет около 50 миллионов долларов.
> Самолет должен стать непосредственным ответом на американский F-22, который используется уже 13 лет и на 2009 год стоил 150 миллионов долларов за штуку — то есть в три раза больше, чем Су-57.


Первоисточник на норвержском https://www.side3.no/vitenskap/sukho...ampfly-4453141

----------


## Red307

> Надо смотреть стоимость на поставки СУ-35С в ВКС, а не на экспорт. Крайняя поставка ~32 миллиона $ за штуку. 
> По СУ-57 Martin Bergesen приводит такие цифры (на мой взгляд он должен стоить существенно дороже):


Ну наши ВВС вообще хотят все бесплатно получить..

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Не, такой разговор тоже не интересным получается. "Давайте нам бесконечно денег, и мы будем делать вечно ПАК-ФА", тоже не лучший вариант.


Выступавшие говорили не про разработку, а про закупку серийных самолётов.

----------


## Red307

> Выступавшие говорили не про разработку, а про закупку серийных самолётов.


Мы же знаем во что превращается закупка новой техники. Сколько лет Су-27 летал, пока на вооружение не приняли? Тут песня будет ещё дольше.

----------


## LansE293

> Мы же знаем во что превращается закупка новой техники. Сколько лет Су-27 летал, пока на вооружение не приняли? Тут песня будет ещё дольше.


В данном случае речь именно о поставках в ВКС серийно выпускаемых СУ-57 и их стоимости. Приняты они на вооружение или нет в данном случае не имеет значения.

----------


## Red307

> В данном случае речь именно о поставках в ВКС серийно выпускаемых СУ-57 и их стоимости. Приняты они на вооружение или нет в данном случае не имеет значения.


Все прекрасно понимают, что купив новые самолёты ВВС будут заниматься по сути их опытной эксплуатацией с длительным устранением недостатков. И это затянется на долгие годы. И стоимость вырастет как бы не в разы от изначальной.
И когда их приведут к боевоц готовности - большой вопрос. 
Так же вопрос с оружием. Те же 72е (изд.760), что б пускать их из люка, или 77е для пятого поколения (изд.180). Есть они?

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Все прекрасно понимают, что купив новые самолёты ВВС будут заниматься по сути их опытной эксплуатацией с длительным устранением недостатков. И это затянется на долгие годы. И стоимость вырастет как бы не в разы от изначальной.
> И когда их приведут к боевоц готовности - большой вопрос. 
> Так же вопрос с оружием. Те же 72е (изд.760), что б пускать их из люка, или 77е для пятого поколения (изд.180). Есть они?


Скорость устранения недостатков прямо зависит от скорости их выявления, а последняя - от наработки парка. Чем больше парк, чем интенсивные он эксплуатируется, тем быстрее выявляются и устраняются недостатки.
Стоимость единицы продукции снижается с увеличением серии. Если перейти от производства пары самолётов в год, по-сути опытного, к серийному, хотя бы 10-20 машин ежегодно, при значительной заказанной партии, от сотни и больше, то будет создана специализированная оснастка, соответствующие техпроцессы и т.п., и стоимость упадёт ОЧЕНЬ значительно. Пример, на НАЗе для установки оборудования в закабинку Су-34 сделали специализированную платформу-стремянку, что снизило время выполнения сборочных работ в 2 раза.  Опять же, стоимость ОКР "размазывается" на всю серию. Чем больше серия, тем меньше приходится на 1 самолёт. Факторов много, и все они работают в одну сторону: больше серия - меньше себестоимость. Естественно, те же закономерности влияют и на стоимость ПКИ. Если же выпускать по 2 самолёта в год, то их будут делать "на коленке", с соответствующей себестоимостью.
Напоминаю: указание закрытого названия вместе с открытым (изд.) имеет гриф "секретно". Хотите путь Азохен-вея повторить?

----------


## LansE293

> Напоминаю: указание закрытого названия вместе с открытым (изд.) имеет гриф "секретно". Хотите путь Азохен-вея повторить?


Можно уточнить насчет указанного Вами нарушения режима секретности? В интернете это встречается достаточно часто, навскидку,
https://topwar.ru/82782-raketa-vozdu...ti-rvv-bd.html
или
https://bmpd.livejournal.com/675239.html
Аналогично в ряде монографий, например, вот, справочник Р-77 / Советские авиационные ракеты "Воздух-воздух" / Библиотека (книги, учебники и журналы) / Арсенал-Инфо.рф
Я, например, не знал об этом запрете. Понятно, что не знание не освобождает от ответственности. Но может быть, если все так серьезно, вынести это в правила форума?

----------


## Red307

Все правильно. Я эти названия взял с топвар и ещё какого-то форума. Там сплошь и рядом встречаются эти названия и вместе, и параллельно и крестиком.
А откуда иначе я их могу знать?



Вот например

_В сфере вооружения малой дальности, как сообщается в докладе, ведутся работы по модернизации семейства ракет Р-73. Ближайшая перспектива - изд. 760, так называемый «2-й этап модернизации». Характеристики ракеты наращиваются за счет оснащения её комбинированной системой управления в составе ТГС, инерциальной системы  управления (ИСУ) и приёмника линии радиокоррекции. Захват цели может осуществляться уже после пуска по целеуказанию от ИСУ_. 
https://russbalt.livejournal.com/29827.html

----------


## KAV

> Понятно, что не знание не освобождает от ответственности. Но может быть, если все так серьезно, вынести это в правила форума?


Не в этом случае.

Дело в том, что ответственность за разглашение сведений, составляющих государственную тайну, наступает лишь в случае, если лицо, их разгласившее, *было допущено к ним по службе, работе, учебе или иных случаях, установленных законодательством Российской федерации* (статья 283 УК РФ).

С мистером Азохен Веем был как раз именно такой случай. Работая на предприятии военно-промышленного комплекса он был допущен к сведениям ограниченного доступа, часть из которых и выкладывал на этом форуме, а возможно и не только на этом.

Если же лицо получило сведения, составляющее гостайну из открытого источника, например Интернета, то ему не может быть предъявлено обвинение по признакам преступления, предусмотренного статьей 283 уголовного кодекса Российской федерации не подлежит.
Ответственности подлежит то лицо, которое законным образом имело доступ к означенной информации и разгласила ее....неважно кому, в Инет ее, информацию, могло выложить уже другое лицо, ставшее обладателем этой информации.

Вот как-то так...

----------


## Red307

> Не в этом случае.
> 
> Дело в том, что ответственность за разглашение сведений, составляющих государственную тайну, наступает лишь в случае, если лицо, их разгласившее, *было допущено к ним по службе, работе, учебе или иных случаях, установленных законодательством Российской федерации* (статья 283 УК РФ).
> 
> С мистером Азохен Веем был как раз именно такой случай. Работая на предприятии военно-промышленного комплекса он был допущен к сведениям ограниченного доступа, часть из которых и выкладывал на этом форуме.
> 
> Если же лицо получило сведения, составляющее гостайну из открытого источника, например Интернета, то оно ответственности по признакам преступления, предусмотренного статьей 283 уголовного кодекса Российской федерации не подлежит.
> Ответственности подлежит то лицо, которое законным образом имело доступ к означенной информации и разгласила ее....неважно кому, в Инет ее, информацию, могло выложить уже другое лицо, ставшее обладателем этой информации.
> 
> Вот как-то так...


А что за сведения он выкладывал?

Хотя б из какой области?

Или они удалены, и теперь это тоже тайна?

----------


## KAV

> А что за сведения он выкладывал?


Не знаю удалены или нет, попробуйте посмотреть темы в разделе "Матчасть" - "Су-35 история серий" и "Т-50", сообщения пользователя с ником Азохен Вэй.

Возможно упомянутый мистер выкладывал информацию не только на этом форуме и не только ту, что была выложена в указанных темах, в итоге результат для него оказался вполне предсказуемым, хотя местные форумчане не единожды его предупреждали.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Я не знаю, у кого из форумчан какая форма, к чему он допущен, к чему - нет. Поэтому считаю, что лучше предупредить. Тем более, что есть нюансы. Лучше со следователем совсем не общаться, чем разъяснять ему тонкости законодательства. Тем более, что в соответствующих службах тоже толкователи есть. Зачем дразнить гусей? Тем более, есть ощущение, что предупреждаемый работает на одном из предприятий славного города Жуковского.

----------


## KAV

> Лучше со следователем совсем не общаться, чем разъяснять ему тонкости законодательства. Тем более, что в соответствующих службах тоже толкователи есть. Зачем дразнить гусей?


Но и перегибать палку в другую сторону тоже не стоит. К тому же даже в случаях "с разглашением" тоже не все так просто, прежде, чем возбудить дело создается бо-оо-ольшая комиссия из представителей различных заинтересованных служб, она определяет были ли действительно разглашены/утрачены сведения, составляющие государственную тайну, несмотря на то, что информация/документ мог иметь гриф, повлекло ли это ущерб и тому подобное. Знаком с несколькими случаями когда утрачивались документы, имевшие гриф, а дело не возбуждалось, ибо комиссия приходила к выводу, что РЕАЛЬНОЙ информации, составляющей государственную тайну, в тех документах не было. В паре раз даже сам входил в состав подобной комиссии.

----------


## Avia M

ЛИПЕЦК, 14 июля. /ТАСС/. Специалисты Липецкого авиацентра в ближайшее время одними из первых в Вооруженных силах России получат истребители пятого поколения Су-57. Об этом журналистам сообщил в субботу начальник центра генерал-лейтенант Юрий Сушков.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Липецкий авиацентр в ближайшее время получит истребители Су-57 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Red307

> ЛИПЕЦК, 14 июля. /ТАСС/. Специалисты Липецкого авиацентра в ближайшее время одними из первых в Вооруженных силах России получат истребители пятого поколения Су-57. Об этом журналистам сообщил в субботу начальник центра генерал-лейтенант Юрий Сушков.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Липецкий авиацентр в ближайшее время получит истребители Су-57 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС


Соколы России получат 5е поколение..

----------


## Avia M

> Соколы России получат 5е поколение..


Ужель опять начальник поведал?

----------


## Red307

> Ужель опять начальник поведал?


А вы тут типа не в курсе чем занимаются "специалисты" в Липецке))

----------


## Avia M

> А вы тут типа не в курсе чем занимаются "специалисты" в Липецке))


Поверхностно. Режим.

Аллею героев-летчиков открыли у Липецкого авиацентра в День города. Событие посвятили столетию липецкой военной авиации.
Как сообщили в персс-службе администрации города, на гранитных плитах аллеи увековечили имена летчиков, проходивших службу в Липецком авиацентре, - Героев СССР и России. В частности, установили памятник советскому летчику-испытателю Валерию Чкалову (его имя носит авиацентр).
Также во время церемонии вспомнили подвиги Суламбека Осканова, бывшего руководителя Липецкого авиацентра, ценой собственной жизни предотвратившего падение самолета на поселок в Добринском районе, и Олега Пешкова, погибшего в 2015 году во время военной кампании в Сирии.

https://www.lipetsk.kp.ru/online/news/3174918/

----------


## Red307

... а ещё "наш ромбик носится по небу".

----------


## Avia M

> ... а ещё "наш ромбик носится по небу".


"Беспилотный вариант самого Су-57 создавать не планируется. Но на нем сейчас испытываются отдельные системы боевого самолета следующего, шестого поколения, который будет в базовом варианте беспилотником и только опционально пилотируемым"

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Источник: бортовые системы истребителя шестого поколения испытывают на Су-57 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Red307

Т.е. в принципе, "Начало производства ПАК ФА" смысла не имеет, поскольку на подходе уже 6е поколение.

----------


## Avia M

> на подходе уже 6е поколение.


"На дальних (очень) подступах"... Вам там в Жуковском, лучше же виднее.

----------


## Nazar

> А вы тут типа не в курсе чем занимаются "специалисты" в Липецке))


Чем?.........

----------


## Red307

> "На дальних (очень) подступах"... Вам там в Жуковском, лучше же виднее.


Это тот всюду видно, если смотреть))

----------


## Red307

> Чем?.........


Красиво  летают строем.

----------


## Nazar

> Красиво  летают строем.


Как я понимаю, этим для вас работа Липецкого центра ограничивается? Ну пусть так, пусть только строем, лишь-бы не наоборот.

----------


## Red307

Есть одна очевидная вещь. Родину проще любить в неведении. Как только попадаешь в эту систему, сразу вся патриотическая муть улетучивается.))

----------


## Nazar

> Есть одна очевидная вещь. Родину проще любить в неведении. Как только попадаешь в эту систему, сразу вся патриотическая муть улетучивается.))


Да действительно, как я мог забыть, в ведении здесь находитесь только вы. Прямо кладезь знаний и информации. Вот только я понять не могу, причем здесь патриотическая муть? Видимо это словосочетание идет набором со словосочетанием "летать строем" и является основной компонентой вашего "ведения".

----------


## Red307

Всего лишь вопрос времени. Поживем - увидим.

----------


## Nazar

> Всего лишь вопрос времени. Поживем - увидим.


Так а чего ждать то? Разговор о том, чем занимается центр сейчас. Как я понял, они только строем летают. Ну вот и ладненько.

----------


## Red307

> Так а чего ждать то? Разговор о том, чем занимается центр сейчас. Как я понял, они только строем летают. Ну вот и ладненько.


Разговор начался с того, зачем су-57 (ПАК-ФА) Липецкому центру. 
Я предполагаю с большой долей уверенности, что они получат, довольно быстро наиграются с ними в "боевое применение" и начнут от себя возить их по выставкам, праздникам и прочим "дням города"

----------


## LansE293

> Есть одна очевидная вещь. Родину проще любить в неведении. Как только попадаешь в эту систему, сразу вся патриотическая муть улетучивается.))


Вещь вовсе не очевидная. В основе патриотизма  действительно лежит чувство любви и преданности своему Отечеству. Если эти чувства исчезают от видения недостатков системы, то значит они были весьма поверхностны или Вы были привязаны к системе, а не к Родине:)

----------


## Red307

> Вещь вовсе не очевидная. В основе патриотизма  действительно лежит чувство любви и преданности своему Отечеству. Если эти чувства исчезают от видения недостатков системы, то значит они были весьма поверхностны или Вы были привязаны к системе, а не к Родине:)


Это вопрос философский. Что есть "Отечество" в представлении того или иного индивидуума. Далее следует, как к нему относиться.
На эту тему можно долго спорить, все равно никто никого не переубедит, а здесь это будет конкретный офтоп..

----------


## cobra_73

Мягко говоря заявление странное. Учитывая что большинство здесь присутствующих так или иначе люди служившие и рабоотавшие на страну. Я четверть века как то по всем северным закуткам отслужил, и мягко говоря патриотом России быть не перестал (Что характерно в моем понимании быть патриотом вовсе не значит полный одобрям-с, приходилось по отдельным вопросам и с начальством грызться и т.д.)... И условия службы были отнють не тепличные. И в общем то вижу теперь не зря,

----------


## Nazar

> Разговор начался с того, зачем су-57 (ПАК-ФА) Липецкому центру. 
> Я предполагаю с большой долей уверенности, что они получат, довольно быстро наиграются с ними в "боевое применение" и начнут от себя возить их по выставкам, праздникам и прочим "дням города"


Ну да...

----------


## Red307

> Мягко говоря заявление странное. Учитывая что большинство здесь присутствующих так или иначе люди служившие и рабоотавшие на страну. Я четверть века как то по всем северным закуткам отслужил, и мягко говоря патриотом России быть не перестал (Что характерно в моем понимании быть патриотом вовсе не значит полный одобрям-с, приходилось по отдельным вопросам и с начальством грызться и т.д.)... И условия службы были отнють не тепличные. И в общем то вижу теперь не зря,


А я вот не служил. Наверное поэтому патриотизм, в вашем понимании мне чужд. 
Тут у нас ужесточаются условия связанные с секретностью. Предлагают форму повысить, что влечет за собой проблемы при выезде за рубеж. Когда я сказал, что за эти деньги это для меня не приемлемо, начали прям цитировать что "есть такая профессия - Родину защищать". А у меня жена и двое детей, которым надо летом на море. С такой зарплатой я максимум могу позволить  отдых в Греции (максимум Италии),  но никак не в Крыму или Ейске. Про Сочи я вообще молчу. 
Так что я такой сомнительный "патриот".

----------


## Red307

> Ну да...


Как я понял, задача сдать ещё одного форумчанина ФСБ?

----------


## Nazar

> Как я понял, задача сдать ещё одного форумчанина ФСБ?


Нет. Задача придерживаться последовательности мыслей и слов. Вы сказали, что липецкие летчики занимаются только тем, что красиво летают строем, несмотря на то, что делает это всего несколько человек, остальные заняты совершенно другой работой.
Вот и все. Даже ПАК-ФА здесь ни при чем.

----------


## Nazar

> С такой зарплатой я максимум могу позволить  отдых в Греции (максимум Италии)


Я таки сильно подозреваю, что процентов 80 населения планеты ( если считать тех, кто у этого самого моря живет и кому оно осточертело ), не в состоянии вывозить свою семью, к какому-нибудь другому морю, или вообще к морю. Таки вы считаете что плохо живете? :Wink:

----------


## Avia M

> это всего несколько человек, остальные заняты совершенно другой работой.


Коли дозволено, уточню - "несколько человек" помимо красиво летать, заняты совершенно другой работой...

----------


## Red307

Сегодня ознакамливался с литературой. Теперь не знаю, что можно писать, а что нельзя. На любую реплику можно подобрать статью))
Предлагаю по поводу Липецка остаться при своем. Как я говорил  ранее, время покажет.

----------


## Red307

> Я таки сильно подозреваю, что процентов 80 населения планеты ( если считать тех, кто у этого самого моря живет и кому оно осточертело ), не в состоянии вывозить свою семью, к какому-нибудь другому морю, или вообще к морю. Таки вы считаете что плохо живете?


Ещё 10 лет назад я тоже так считал. Оказалось не казалось. "Голь на выдумку хитра". Было бы желание.

----------


## cobra_73

> патриотизм, в вашем понимании мне чужд..


Патриотизм либо есть либо его нет. А чем вам Краснодарский край не нравится...? Не я понимаю, что мне до Азовского моря километров 20 максимум, если на центральный пляж, либо 40 на дикий. Вполне кошерно...

----------


## Nazar

> Коли дозволено, уточню - "несколько человек" помимо красиво летать, заняты совершенно другой работой...


Так оно понятно...

----------


## L39aero

Вмешаюсь в ваш спор, но откровенно говоря, липецкие это больше понтов, чем толка. показывают они это, где бы они не появлялись. Причем гонор там еще советский, а выхлоп уже российский и это прям бросается в глаза, а полетушки их вообще удивляют. Есть АГВП в ЦПАТ вот они пусть и пилотажат, а эти должны только исследовательской работой заниматься, с чем у них откровенно слабовато. Слабо представляю в тех же ВВС США или ВМС тандербердс и вдруг героическая пилотажная группа с авиабазы Эдвардс из какого-нибудь weaponcenter на ф-16 еще и боевых. Это выглядит несколько глупо и растратно.

----------


## Red307

Не понаслышке знаю, что у летчиков претензии к липецким. Доходило до того, что строевые летчики через фирменных обращались к "представителям промышленности", что бы те написали, например, методики перехвата сложных целей типа КР. По сути, делали работу Центра Боевого Применения.

----------


## Avia M

> На эту тему можно долго спорить, все равно никто никого не переубедит, а здесь это будет конкретный офтоп..


С какой целью продолжаете "топить"? (если не секрет)

----------


## Red307

С какой целью выдергиваете из контекста? Разговор шел про "патриотизм" и "отечество".

----------


## Avia M

> Предлагаю по поводу Липецка остаться при своем.


Принимается.

----------


## Djoker

> *Су-57 идет в армию*
> 
> Как рассказали «Известиям» в Минобороны, в начале следующего года два серийных Су-57 должны быть переданы в 4-й Центр боевой подготовки ВКС.


Далее:
https://iz.ru/767944/aleksei-ramm-al...-idet-v-armiiu

----------


## Avia M

Поколения всякие важны... :Confused: 

Россия проводит испытания технологий шестого поколения на самолетах Су-57. ВКС РФ планируют начать массовые закупки Су-57 в конце 2020-х - начале 2030-х годов именно в качестве истребителя шестого поколения. Если начавшиеся сейчас испытания новых технологий пройдут успешно, это приблизит новинку к массовому производству, пишет Military Watch.

https://rg.ru/2018/08/01/istrebiteli...st-vks-rf.html

----------


## Red307

> Поколения всякие важны...
> 
> Россия проводит испытания технологий шестого поколения на самолетах Су-57. ВКС РФ планируют начать массовые закупки Су-57 в конце 2020-х - начале 2030-х годов именно в качестве истребителя шестого поколения. Если начавшиеся сейчас испытания новых технологий пройдут успешно, это приблизит новинку к массовому производству, пишет Military Watch.
> 
> https://rg.ru/2018/08/01/istrebiteli...st-vks-rf.html


Обманули всех многоходовочкой.

----------


## cobra_73

Не обращайте внимания, это война кланов военно-промышленных....

----------


## boyan

> Обманули всех многоходовочкой.


Вот интересно, либерасты, свидомиты и прочие колбасные мигрантики раз за разом придумывают себе мемы, а точнее получают из методичек. И радостно пытаются их внедрить в общественное сознание. Ну это же типа "все знают". Как например ложь про "денег нет , но вы держитесь", и подобное. Да денег нет и построили Крымский мост. Денег нет и вся социалка финансируется в полном объем. 
Но хрюкнуть бред, придуманный ими же про какие то "многоходовочки" это признак полного отмороженного хомячка.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Вот интересно, либерасты, свидомиты и прочие колбасные мигрантики раз за разом придумывают себе мемы, а точнее получают из методичек. И радостно пытаются их внедрить в общественное сознание. Ну это же типа "все знают". Как например ложь про "денег нет , но вы держитесь", и подобное. Да денег нет и построили Крымский мост. Денег нет и вся социалка финансируется в полном объем. 
> Но хрюкнуть бред, придуманный ими же про какие то "многоходовочки" это признак полного отмороженного хомячка.


Особенно радует про ложь на счёт "денег нет"... Увеличение пенсионного возраста, повышение НДС - это, видимо, от избытка денег...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вот интересно, либерасты, свидомиты и прочие колбасные мигрантики раз за разом придумывают себе мемы, а точнее получают из методичек. И радостно пытаются их внедрить в общественное сознание. Ну это же типа "все знают". Как например ложь про "денег нет , но вы держитесь", и подобное. Да денег нет и построили Крымский мост. Денег нет и вся социалка финансируется в полном объем. 
> Но хрюкнуть бред, придуманный ими же про какие то "многоходовочки" это признак полного отмороженного хомячка.


Надо, все-таки, стремиться к здоровому образу жизни... :Mad:

----------


## Red307

А никто не в курсе, ПАКи ФА летают с линзами люнеберга, как Рэпторы, или нет?

----------


## Avia M

Небольшие доработки (жёлтым)?

----------


## Red307

Спустя полвека и у нас появились контейнеры.

----------


## OKA

> Спустя полвека и у нас появились контейнеры.


Ну зачем уж так безапелляционно, встречались и ранее 

))

----------


## ZHeN

> Спустя полвека и у нас появились контейнеры.


ещё не появились

----------


## Avia M

> Обманули всех многоходовочкой.


22 августа. /ТАСС/. Министерство обороны России и ПАО "Сухой" подписали в среду контракт на поставку в вооруженные силы двух истребителей пятого поколения Су-57

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Минобороны и «Сухой» заключили контракт на поставку двух Су-57 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Red307

> 22 августа. /ТАСС/. Министерство обороны России и ПАО "Сухой" подписали в среду контракт на поставку в вооруженные силы двух истребителей пятого поколения Су-57
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Минобороны и «Сухой» заключили контракт на поставку двух Су-57 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС


"Двух"? Двух единиц?

----------


## Антон

> "Двух"? Двух единиц?


т.е. 2 самолета за 16 месяцев

----------


## Red307

> т.е. 2 самолета за 16 месяцев


Я уже не ориентируюсь в нынешних реалиях. Это хорошо или плохо?

----------


## Avia M

> Я уже не ориентируюсь в нынешних реалиях. Это хорошо или плохо?


Хорошо...

Российский истребитель пятого поколения Су-57 станет основой для целого семейства самолётов, сообщил президент Объединённой авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК) Юрий Слюсарь.

https://rns.online/industry/OaK-sozd...57-2018-08-22/

----------


## Red307

Надеюсь не бизнес-джет, как Путин полгода назад вещал.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> т.е. 2 самолета за 16 месяцев


За 28 месяцев.

----------


## Fencer

Первый серийный истребитель пятого поколения Су-57 поступит в войска 2019 году https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2193295@egNews

----------


## Pilot

Баку (Азербайджан) 26 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Сверхдальняя гиперзвуковая ракета Р-37М поступит на вооружение истребителя пятого поколения Су-57, сообщил "Интерфаксу" гендиректор корпорации "Тактическое ракетное вооружение" Борис Обносов.

"Ну да, конечно, на внешней подвеске", - сказал Б.Обносов, отвечая на соответствующий вопрос.

В июле газета "Известия" сообщила, что испытания ракеты находятся на завершающей стадии. По данным издания, ракета сможет поражать высокоскоростные цели на дальности более 300 км. На заключительной стадии полета ракета способна развивать гиперзвуковую скорость до 6 Маха.

Новая ракета - это развитие сверхдальнобойной ракеты предыдущего поколения Р-37, разработка которой стартовала в начале 1980-х годов. Разработку ракеты вело конструкторское бюро "Вымпел" им И.И. Торопова, в настоящий момент входящее в состав КТРВ. В 1985 году Р-37 вышла на испытания, а спустя четыре года была принята на вооружение. Но из-за габаритов (длина более 4 м и стартовая масса 6 т) ее единственным носителем стал перехватчик МиГ-31. Работы по созданию Р-37М были начаты в конце 2000-х годов.

В марте замглавы концерна "Техмаш" Александр Кочкин сообщил "Интерфаксу", что истребители пятого поколения Су-57 в перспективе могут получить на вооружение авиабомбу "Дрель".

"Авиабомба "Дрель" может применяться со всех типов самолетов - от дальних стратегических бомбардировщиков до штурмовиков. В перспективе будет возможно применение этой авиабомбы и самолетом Су-57", - заявил А.Кочкин.

"Основная цель этой авиабомбы - нанесение ударов по объектам, не заходя в зону поражения средств ПВО противника: самолет сбрасывает бомбу, она планирует и самоприцеливающиеся боевые элементы накрывают площадь в районе цели", - сказал А.Кочкин

"Дрель" - новый базовый образец планирующей бомбовой кассеты калибром 500 кг в снаряжении самоприцеливающимися боевыми элементами.

----------


## OKA

" Поставка многофункциональных самолетов Су-57 пятого поколения в авиационные части воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России пройдёт по плану Госпрограммы вооружения до 2027 года. Об этом заявил заместитель министра обороны РФ Алексей Криворучко.

Он добавил, что работы по государственным испытаниям Су-57 уже идут в плановом режиме, в соответствии с графиком. Однако замминистра не назвал дату поставки самолета Министерству обороны.

Как передает пресс-служба ведомства, Криворучко провел рабочее совещание в 929-ом государственном летно-испытательном центре Минобороны РФ (ГЛИЦ) имени Чкалова. Он проверил ход государственных испытаний Су-57 и заслушал доклад по актуальным вопросам испытаний перспективных и модернизированных самолетов оперативно-тактической авиации, разработанных в ПАО "Компания "Сухой" и АО "РСК МиГ"..."

https://www.kp.ru/online/news/3263227/

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Борт «510 синий», Жуковский, октябрь 2018 г.:

Фото: Артём Аникеев.

----------


## Red307

Лазил по Гугл картам, нашел ситуацию.
"Случай на дороге"

----------


## stream

> Лазил по Гугл картам, нашел ситуацию.
> "Случай на дороге"


давно было...

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересная фигня случайно попалась: тут и про Эрфорс, и про Су-57, и про нашего, как я понимаю, бывшего форумчанина, и про "дядю Мишу" :Cool: 
https://vz.ru/news/2018/11/6/949436....medium=desktop

----------


## stream

Игра в самолетики

https://zona.media/article/2018/11/0...dRGm2n6STJIaRs

Основной метод работы агента «Моссада» Цайгера — троллинг в интернете. Следствие полагает, что он специально оскорблял оппонентов и восхвалял израильскую военную технику, чтобы спровоцировать других посетителей форума вступить с ним в дискуссию и в полемическом запале выдать секретную информацию.

----------


## Avia M

Момент разрушения крыла новейшего истребителя Су-57.

https://youtu.be/P304KiM1KtQ

104% не мало?

----------


## Panda-9

> 104% не мало?


Если от *расчетной*, то самое то! Больше не надо. Это в принципе, но всегда надо смотреть конкретику: что "треснуло" и каким образом (каковы по расчету были запасы именно в этих разрушенных местах).

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Саныч 62

> Момент разрушения крыла новейшего истребителя Су-57.
> 
> https://youtu.be/P304KiM1KtQ
> 
> 104% не мало?


 Это = расчётный  вес самолёта * максимальная перегрузка(10-11) * коэффициент безопасности (обычно 1,5) * 1,04 (104%). Совсем не мало.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Любомирский

Дразнились-дразнились и вот показали.
Хотя посмотрел и немного расстроился - зачем нужно было какими-то частями показывать отдельные части сюжета до показа всего фильма целиком? Понимаю, чтоб привлечь внимание, но ситуация начинает напоминать нынешнюю обстановку с праздниками - гении маркетинга начинают предлагать новогодние украшения в ноябре с таким раскладом, что к исходу декабря и новогоднего настроения не остается. 
Может с удовольствием и посмотрел бы на зрелищные кадры, но уже виденное уже не особо интересно.

----------


## Avia M

В серийное производство будет запущен вариант самолета под номером 511 (Т-50-11) в так называемой «пиксельной» окраске, которая снизит оптическую заметность машины.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...41457-xd6k.htm

----------


## Fencer

Летчики Су-57 начали испытывать новые противоперегрузочные костюмы https://iz.ru/812879/2018-11-16/letc...chnye-kostiumy

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

Работа т-50 в Сирии

----------


## ZHeN

ни пусков, ни сбросов ...

----------


## Nazar

> Работа т-50 в Сирии


Я так понимаю это то что весной снимали..

----------


## Pilot

Да. Больше они туда не летали

----------


## Nazar

> Да. Больше они туда не летали


Ага, спасибо. Собственно я так и думал, просто должен был удостовериться, а то мне на другом ресурсе, "очевидцы" пишут про постоянное присутствие и про 350 боевых вылетов..))

----------


## FlankeRMan69

вот это боевая работа)

----------


## Nazar

Самый конец февраля, считай уже весна..))

----------


## Let_nab

Аналитическая бла-бла-бла статья в американском издании Military Watch Magazine от 20 ноября 2018 года о Су-57 в Сирии.

Ссылка - https://militarywatchmagazine.com/ar...r-combat-tests



Кривой машинный перевод:

После сообщений и появления неофициальных материалов, подтверждающих развертывание истребителей пятого поколения Су-57 российскими военными в Сирию, Министерство обороны России через девять месяцев более подробно проработало характер миссии бойцов. Четыре Су-57 двойной двигатель стелс струи были, как сообщается, развернуты в Ближнем Востоке страны, работая вместе с большим воздушным контингентом, состоящий из некоторых из самых передовых боевых самолетов страны-в том числе "4 + + поколение" Су-35 воздушного превосходства бойцов и Су-34 забастовки бойцов, которые оба вошли в сервис с 2014. Су-57, в то время как официально еще не в эксплуатации в качестве полностью оперативного истребителя в российских военных, продемонстрировал свою готовность к низкой интенсивности боя. Является ли это, как еще готовы к высокой цели превосходства воздуха роли или проникновения сильно защищали вражеского воздушного пространства, миссии, для которых он был предназначен, который сирийский конфликт не мог имитировать, еще предстоит увидеть. 

Развертывание Су-57'с в Сирию служило ряду целей, включая ответ на развертывание его американского аналога, F-22 Raptor, и предполагаемую потребность российских вооруженных сил продемонстрировать боевой потенциал для нового поколения воздушного превосходства истребитель после американского F-22 и китайского J-20'с вступления в службу. Демонстрируя, что Су-57 был на пути к полной боевой готовности, Россия могла бы также повысить интерес к бойцу от иностранных клиентов-Индии, в частности, которая продолжает вести переговоры о приобретении бойцов под совместным в рамках программы ФГФА. С вооруженными силами России, значительно выиграли от боевого опыта в сирийском театре, например, ВВС Су-35 воздушного превосходства бойцов, которые претерпели ряд изменений, основанных на уроках, извлеченных из боевых операций , вполне вероятно, что развертывание Су-57 в Сирию может привести к более плавному вступлению в активную службу в российских вооруженных силах.

Минобороны России опубликовало кадры двух истребителей Су-57, летящих в строй над Сирией, посадки и взлетов с авиабазы Хмеймим в Западной провинции Латакия. Длина развертывания остается неизвестной, но некоторые западные источники предполагают, что он мог бы быть как короткий, как два дня. В то время боевики, по сообщениям, совершили более десяти боевых вылетов против исламистских боевиков. Это представляло собой самую первую боевую миссию российских боевиков и любого пятого поколения истребителя, изготовленного за пределами США (в то время как Китайская J-20 полностью готова к бою, страна пока еще не имела возможности испытать свои возможности). Боевые действия больше, чем что-либо, обеспечили возможность оценить основные эксплуатационные характеристики самолета Су-57'с и его управление полетами, связь и другие системы миссий, а также его пригодность для работы в чрезвычайно жарком или пустынном климате, особенно важным требованием для индийских ВВС. Кадры не показывают бойцов, перевозящих боеприпасы извне, указывая, что, как американские хищники, действующие в этом районе, они полагались исключительно на их внутренней полезной нагрузки для проведения нападений и таким образом сохранили гладкий радар уклонение профиля.

Кадры Су-57 истребитель запуска, что оказалось х-59МК2 крылатая ракета из своего внутреннего залива, который, как сообщается, произошло в феврале 2018, также был освобожден министерством обороны России,-но не ясно указать, является ли боевой тест был были проведены в Сирии. По-прежнему вероятно, однако, что испытание оружия произошло в этом театре с учетом сроков испытаний и выгоды от проведения его против реальных вражеских целей, чтобы лучше оценить его производительность. Развертывание Су-57 для боевых действий, в то время как крупный переворот против западных критиков истребителей программы, которые неоднократно прогнозируют, что Российская военная авиация обречена на провал в своей попытке развернуть такую сложную боевую платформу, есть также значительный риск того, что струя может быть уничтожена во время его боевой миссии. Хотя способность исламистских группировок, якобы действующих с массированной западной поддержкой, уничтожить бойцов в воздухе, остается ограниченной-джихад в Сирии в прошлом имел некоторый успех с использованием дронов и артиллерии против российских авиабазы-разрушительных боевых самолетов на местах, когда они наиболее уязвимы. В то время как российские панцирь-S1 противовоздушные боевые машины были весьма успешными в отражении таких нападений, стимулы для российских противников нанести ущерб этим высокопрофильным бойцам, в частности в Сирии, остаются высокими, заставляя военных балансировать Эти риски с преимуществами боевого развертывания в регионе.

----------


## Let_nab

Есть ещё подборка бла-бла статей из американского издания The National Interest. Причём, их порядка - 82 штук!!!

Ссылка - https://nationalinterest.org/search/node/su-57

Есть любопытные мысли. 
К примеру... Типа, вначале МО РФ планировало вооружиться кучей этих новых самолётиков, но потом всё сошло до цифры 12... И почему так? И тут же американцы отвечают, что россияне не готовы платить большие деньги за новый непонятный самолёт, который лишь незначительно превосходит, и то не по всем параметрам - Су-35. Русские ничего не могут создать, чтобы действительно превосходило спроектированное ещё в СССР.
Потом идут сравнения между Ф-22 и Су-57, где американцы тут же отвечают, что Су-57 и самолётом назвать нельзя не то, что бы сравнивать с Ф-22. Причина проста - Су-57 уже 8 лет после первого его полёта всё ещё является сырым прототипом, а Ф-22 уже на вооружении ВВС США с опытом участия в боевых действиях и построен в количестве около 200 единиц. Как можно сравнивать реальную боевую машину с "пустым" прототипом имеющим ТТХ на бумаге!?
И т.д..

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Аналитическая бла-бла-бла статья в американском издании Military Watch Magazine от 20 ноября 2018 года о Су-57 в Сирии.
> 
> Ссылка - https://militarywatchmagazine.com/ar...r-combat-tests
> 
> 
> 
> Кривой машинный перевод:
> 
> После сообщений и появления неофициальных материалов, подтверждающих развертывание истребителей пятого поколения Су-57 российскими военными в Сирию, Министерство обороны России через девять месяцев более подробно проработало характер миссии бойцов. Четыре Су-57 двойной двигатель стелс струи были, как сообщается, развернуты в Ближнем Востоке страны, работая вместе с большим воздушным контингентом, состоящий из некоторых из самых передовых боевых самолетов страны-в том числе "4 + + поколение" Су-35 воздушного превосходства бойцов и Су-34 забастовки бойцов, которые оба вошли в сервис с 2014. Су-57, в то время как официально еще не в эксплуатации в качестве полностью оперативного истребителя в российских военных, продемонстрировал свою готовность к низкой интенсивности боя. Является ли это, как еще готовы к высокой цели превосходства воздуха роли или проникновения сильно защищали вражеского воздушного пространства, миссии, для которых он был предназначен, который сирийский конфликт не мог имитировать, еще предстоит увидеть. 
> ...


Полная лажа.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Red307

Встречайте, "поколение 5+"

https://news-front.info/2018/12/12/s...rf-pered-ssha/

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 16 января. /ТАСС/. Второй контракт на производство и поставку истребителей Су-57, предполагающий передачу Воздушно-космическим силам (ВКС) 13 таких машин, планируется подписать в 2020 году, сообщил в среду ТАСС источник в авиастроительной отрасли. По первому контракту в войска в 2019-2020 годах поступит два самолета пятого поколения.
часть из которых получит уже двигатели второго этапа.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6003231

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Часть из  получит 2 самолетов получит двигатели)))

----------


## Avia M

> Часть из  получит 2 самолетов получит двигатели)))


Есть сомнения?

----------


## Avia M

> Я уже не ориентируюсь в нынешних реалиях. Это хорошо или плохо?


Полагаю хорошо, раз имитируют... :Cool: 

Несколько месяцев назад он предложил пользователям соцсетей выбрать схему раскраски, максимально похожую на цветовую гамму российского Су-57. После подведения итогов был утвержден эскиз под названием "Гадюка".

https://ria.ru/20190117/1549503103.h...medium=desktop

----------


## FlankeRMan69

сомнений нет)))просто написано про два самолета,часть из которых получит двигатели,немного смешно

----------


## Avia M

> сомнений нет)))просто написано про два самолета,часть из которых получит двигатели,немного смешно


Понятно. Читайте внимательнее, там ещё ссылка присутствует. Я подумал, что Вы уже в курсе сколько с какими моторами...

----------


## Avia M

Первый полёт самолёт совершил 29 января 2010 года.
Первый полёт Су-57 с двигателем второго этапа (двигатель «Изделие 30») состоялся в IV квартале 2017 года. Установка этих двигателей на серийные самолёты планируется в 2023—2025 годах...

Юбилей через год!

----------


## kross

Первый серийный истребитель пятого поколения Су-57 поставят в ВКС России до конца 2019 года, заявил президент ОАК Юрий Слюсарь.  
   Как пишет РИА Новости, Слюсарь подтвердил слова замминистра обороны России Алексея Криворучко о том, что МО России получит первый серийный самолет до конца года.
https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...81004-8h7l.htm

----------


## Avia M

> Мировая премьера российского истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 пройдет на Парижском авиасалоне 2019 года, пишет Defence Blog.
> Сообщение о возможном участии б этом появилось в аккаунте авиашоу в соцсетях. Источники их\здания в Минобороны России подтвердили планы отправить Су-57 в Париж, но отметили, что окончательное решение пока не принято.


Интересно, что подразумевается под "мировой"? МАКС международный...

----------


## Avia M

> Демонстрация российского истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 на Международном авиакосмическом салоне в Ле-Бурже пока не запланирована. Об этом сообщает РИА Новости.


Логично, желающие на МАКСе увидят.

----------


## OKA

> Демонстрация российского истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 на Международном авиакосмическом салоне в Ле-Бурже пока не запланирована. Об этом сообщает РИА Новости. 
> 
> Логично, желающие на МАКСе увидят.


На "евросалонах" давно ж ничего "боевого" не показывают)

Чтоб не заарестовали случайно))

----------


## Red307

Путин заявил, что считает Су-57 лучшим военным самолетом в мире




> "Это самый лучший сейчас самолет, в мире самый лучший, - отметил Путин. - По всем тактико-техническим данным, по оружию".
> 
> 
> "Так никто и летать не может, как наш самолет", - добавил глава государства.


https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6234925

Этот врать не будет.

----------


## Nazar

> Этот врать не будет.


Есть сомнения, исключая то, что он на вооружение не принят? Интересно было-бы послушать аргументированные обоснования.

----------


## Red307

> Есть сомнения, исключая то, что он на вооружение не принят? Интересно было-бы послушать аргументированные обоснования.


Я и написал, что если президент так говорит, то так оно и есть... 
Нюансы можно опустить..))

----------


## Avia M

> Я и написал


Слышали из телевизора "миллионы ушей", а акцентируете здесь только вы (кст., реакция запоздалая что-то  :Confused: )...

P.S. Нюансы можно опустить..))

----------


## Red307

> Слышали из телевизора "миллионы ушей", а акцентируете здесь только вы (кст., реакция запоздалая что-то )...
> 
> P.S. Нюансы можно опустить..))


Я не думал, что тут кто-то смотрит телевизор))


Кстати, какая-то у вас странная реакция. Я написал положительную новость, что самолёт хороший, а все равно какие-то претензии возникают.))

----------


## Avia M

> Я не думал, что тут кто-то смотрит телевизор))


Теперь вы осведомлены, и будете думать.




> Кстати, какая-то у вас странная реакция.


Нормальная, никаких претензий к незнакомому человеку. Развернутую позицию дать не могу (отправят в "отпуск").




> самолёт хороший


Об этом знают все заинтересованные, соотв. не новость.

----------


## Red307

> Нормальная, никаких претензий к незнакомому человеку. Развернутую позицию дать не могу (отправят в "отпуск").


Ваше стремление каждый раз перейти на личности настораживает.



> Об этом знают все заинтересованные, соотв. не новость.


ВВС России, похоже, не в их числе.

----------


## Avia M

> ВВС России, похоже, не в их числе.


Поставки в ВВС России, начнутся согласно утверждённого графика.

Попутно.

ВВС США ищут подрядчиков для создания целей, имитирующих Су-57. 

https://ria.ru/20190320/1551951886.html

----------


## Nazar

> ВВС России, похоже, не в их числе.


А что ВВС России говорит о этом самолете?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Поставки в ВВС России, начнутся согласно утверждённого графика.


Звиняйте, что встреваю,  но поставку двух самолетов графиком тяжело назвать...

----------


## Red307

> А что ВВС России говорит о этом самолете?


Логично предположить, если бы ВВС России были под впечатлением от этого самолета, они бы более решительно отнеслись к его производству.

----------


## Avia M

> Звиняйте, что встреваю,  но поставку двух самолетов графиком тяжело назвать...


Согласен, тяжело но надо!  :Smile:

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Согласен, тяжело но надо!


Да чтоб такой график сорвали, надо ну оооочень сильно постараться!)))

----------


## Red307

Началось соревнование. Миг-35 против Су-57. Кто медленней делает самолёты.))

----------


## Nazar

> Логично предположить, если бы ВВС России были под впечатлением от этого самолета, они бы более решительно отнеслись к его производству.


А какое отношение ВВС имеет к его производству? Ну или даже к закупкам? У ВВС есть определенный мешок денех и на этот мешок, они покупают то, что им необходимо вчера, а не завтра. Кстати в ВМФ такая-же ситуация, иначе у нас вместо Бореев, лет семь назад авианосец заложили.

----------


## Avia M

> Началось соревнование. Миг-35 против Су-57. Кто медленней делает самолёты.))


Будь по вашему!
Делаем ставки...

----------


## Red307

> А какое отношение ВВС имеет к его производству? Ну или даже к закупкам?


То есть не военные выдают ТЗ на изделие. Не военные потом проводят ГСИ, где подтверждают/не подтверждают удовлетворение образца требованиям. Не военные по итогам этих испытаний принимают решение, закупать тот или иной образец? Кто тогда?

----------


## Avia M

> Кто тогда?


Полагаю, даже г-н *Nazar*, не станет озвучивать фамилии...

----------


## Red307

> Полагаю, даже г-н *Nazar*, не станет озвучивать фамилии...


"Даже"? Он типа из знает?))
Фамилии не нужны. Достаточно ведомство.

----------


## Nazar

> "Даже"? Он типа из знает?))
> Фамилии не нужны. Достаточно ведомство.


Не знаю. Но фамилии и ведомство здесь ни при чем. Ведомство только изъявляет желание, но ни финансами, ни ходом программы, оно не занимается. По-этому, от "хотелок" непосредственно ВВС, зависит не многое.
И да, если-бы у нас все зависело от решения военных, много чего случилось-бы в перевооружении армии и флота и наоборот.

----------


## Avia M

> Достаточно ведомство.


С какой целью интересуетесь? Просто любопытно?

----------


## OKA

" Россия может официально представить экспортную версию истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 в ноябре на авиашоу в Дубае, сообщает в четверг издание Janes со ссылкой на директора по международному сотрудничеству и региональной политике госкорпорации "Ростех" Виктора Кладова.

Он рассказал на пресс-конференции на оборонной выставке Lima-2019 в Малайзии, что "Ростех" и Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК) передали в правительство РФ все необходимые документы для получения разрешения на продажу за границу истребителя пятого поколения Су-57Э (экспортная версия). Как ожидается, решение может быть принято российским руководством в ближайшие недели, сообщает Janes.


" The Russian government is set to grant authorisation for the export of the Sukhoi Su-57 PAK FA fifth-generation fighter aircraft, a senior Russian defence industry official has revealed.

Viktor Kladov, the director for international co-operation and regional policy at Russia's Rostec defence industrial holding company, said the version of the aircraft promoted to international customers will be named Su-57E (Export).

He added that he expects the aircraft to be a competitive bidder for programmes in the Middle East and some parts of Asia Pacific.

Speaking at a media briefing at the 2019 LIMA exhibition in Langkawi, Kladov said that "all the necessary documentation" to support the approval of exports of the Su-57E has been submitted to the Russian government by UAC and its parent company, Rostec. Final export approval is expected to be provided by Russian President Vladimir Putin in a few weeks.

According to Kladov the Su-57E could be officially unveiled at the Dubai Air Show in November 2019, and this unveiling would reflect the target export market of the Su-57E. "We believe that the Middle East is an attractive market for this aircraft," said Kladov.

In Asia Pacific, countries likely to be interested in the Su-57E include China and India. "China has recently taken delivery of 24 Su-35 aircraft," said Kladov, "and in the next two years [China] will make a decision to either procure additional Su-35s, build the Su-35 within China, or to buy a fifth-generation fighter aircraft. This could be another opportunity for the Su-57E."

In marketing the aircraft for export, Kladov said customers are unlikely to be dissuaded by the US Countering America's Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA). This legislation, introduced in August 2017, proposed sanctions on Russia's defence customers in response to Moscow's alleged interference in the 2016 US presidential election and the annexation of Crimea.

Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options at ihsmarkit.com/janes "


https://www.janes.com/article/87519/...-57-for-export


"Мы верим, что Ближний Восток - привлекательный рынок для этого самолета", - сказал Кладов. Он также отметил, что Су-57Э может заинтересовать Индию и Китай.

Представитель "Ростеха" сообщил, что Китай уже получил 24 российских многофункциональных истребителя Су-35. В следующие два года Пекин может принять решение о закупке дополнительной партии Су-35, построенных совместно с Китаем, или о закупке российских истребителей пятого поколения, сказал Кладов. "Это может быть еще одной возможностью для Су-57Э", - сказал Кладов.

25 марта глава Минпромторга РФ Денис Мантуров заявил в интервью "Интерфаксу", что у Су-57 есть хорошие экспортные перспективы, в частности, в Индии.

"Что касается конкуренции, то при приобретении такого рода вооружений рассматриваются не только вопросы цены или отдельных характеристик каждого конкретного самолета. Хотя это очень важные параметры, и тут нам есть что предложить", - сказал министр, отвечая на вопрос, удастся ли Су-57 выдержать конкуренцию с американскими истребителями пятого поколения.

Президент ОАК Юрий Слюсарь ранее заявлял, что Су-57 хорошо проявили себя в ходе операции российских ВКС в Сирии. "Были в Сирии, получили так называемое боевое крещение, все задачи были решены и по самолёту, и по вооружению, которое применялось. Заложенные характеристики подтвердили", - сказал Слюсарь в интервью "Интерфаксу" в августе 2018 года. "

https://www.interfax.ru/russia/656147

Индию и Китай вряд ли заинтересует, своих проектов полно))

----------


## Sneeke

> " Россия может официально представить экспортную версию истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 в ноябре на авиашоу в Дубае


Почему не на МАКСе?

----------


## Red307

> Почему не на МАКСе?


Что б арабам пытаться впарить прям там же...

Как первый день продаж нового Айфона))

----------


## GThomson

> Что б арабам пытаться впарить прям там же...
> 
> Как первый день продаж нового Айфона))


а там, какой-то русскоязычный балбес в толпе арабов, как закричит "ПАК-ФА - ***!"...
https://youtu.be/Kzbczn3IOb0?t=23s

----------


## Red307

> а там, какой-то русскоязычный балбес в толпе арабов, как закричит "ПАК-ФА - ***!"...
> https://youtu.be/Kzbczn3IOb0?t=23s


За день до открытия салона у павильона Рособоронэкспорта в палатках студенты будут очереди занимать, что б наутро очередь шейхам продавать.

----------


## Avia M

> За день до открытия салона у павильона Рособоронэкспорта в палатках студенты будут очереди занимать, что б наутро очередь шейхам продавать.


Шейхи ныне поумнели, покупая очередь у студентов на распродаже фантомов-35 и оставшись с носом.                                            Тепереча требують доставку к подъезду, в подарочной упаковке...

----------


## Red307

"фантом-35", это что-то из кино?

----------


## Avia M

> "фантом-35", это что-то из кино?


Это из флуда на тему "толпы арабов за шейхами".

----------


## Red307

Не флуд. Перспективы су-57 на рынке вооружений.

----------


## Казанец

Прикольная темка вообще-то. Заглянул в начало, а ей уж 10 лет скоро. Юбилей! Между тем Northrop Grumman уже 500-й планер F-35 собрал:
https://topwar.ru/154673-sobran-500-...dlja-f-35.html
Так что темку-то уже и переименовывать можно: Нет времени на раскачку!

----------


## Red307

Да ладно. Сейчас покажут экспортную версию Су-57, и начнут они как горячие пирожки разлетаться. Придется ещё заводы в Сибири строить, что б успевать "к подъезду, в подарочной упаковке". Через 10 лет обгонят F-35..

----------


## Red307

Индусы бьют прям не в бровь, а в глаз...




> Для истребителя 5-го поколения требуется эффективная скрытность. Пусть русские докажут, что их истребитель трудно обнаружить (что он "невидимка"). Пусть испытают свой самолёт по этому показателю. Если он не будет достаточно хорош, то не будет повода и обсуждать это в дальнейшем.


https://topwar.ru/156202-v-indii-pri...nevidimka.html

----------


## boyan

> Индусы бьют прям не в бровь, а в глаз...
> 
> 
> https://topwar.ru/156202-v-indii-pri...nevidimka.html


Проплаченные индийцы надо отметить. Те которые врали про плохие Су-30МКИ, плохие Миг-29К, плохие Т-90С. После которых закупки индийцами у России перечисленного лишь увеличивались ))). Россия индийцам ничего не должна. Пусть пляшут со своим танком, который пилят 25 лет, своими самолетами и вертолетами, с той же историей.  И покупают за баснословные деньги небоеспособные F-35 и АН-64 в гомеопатических дозах.

----------


## Avia M

Двигатель "первого этапа" АЛ-41Ф-1 для истребителя Су-57 запущен в серийное производство, рабочая конструкторская документация (РКД) двигателя передана производителям в ноябре 2018 года. 
всего в ходе опытно-конструкторских работ было собрано 38 двигателей, из них 30 - для летных испытаний самолета Су-57.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6367151

----------


## Avia M

> " Россия может официально представить экспортную версию истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 в ноябре


Свой первее! :Cool: 

Первый серийный истребитель пятого поколения Су-57 будет передан Воздушно-космическим силам (ВКС) РФ до ноября 2019 года, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" информированный источник.

----------


## Avia M

Российский истребитель пятого поколения Су-57 получит на вооружение новейшую управляемую бомбу КАБ-250.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6422681

----------


## ZHeN

15 лет рожают немодульную бомбу с ПЛГСН, для которой даже нечем подсвечивать ?
успех

----------


## petio

https://www.janes.com/article/88365/...on-guided-bomb -интересно ! Может К 08 будет более подходящей для Су-57 если сделать складующиеся крылял Как никак дальность до 40 км

----------


## Red307

Сердюков вернулся. Скоро все будет.

----------


## Polikarpoff



----------


## Avia M

> https://youtu.be/7rylrthxQcw[/video]


Президентский показ...

Президент России Владимир Путин осмотрел во вторник в Государственном летно-испытательном центре имени Чкалова современную авиатехнику и вооружения. В частности, главе государства показали истребитель-перехватчик МиГ-31, оснащенный гиперзвуковой ракетой "Кинжал", сообщает ТАСС.

Путин обошел статическую экспозицию современной авиационной техники. Кроме МиГа здесь был представлен самолет пятого поколения Су-57. Шестерка таких истребителей сопровождала борт президента, когда он подлетал к Ахтубинску. Кроме того, Путину продемонстрировали новейший истребитель МиГ-35 и образцы перспективных беспилотных летательных аппаратов.

Президент также осмотрел авиационную технику, серийно поставляемую Минобороны РФ: истребители Су-35, Су-30СМ, модернизированный перехватчик МиГ-31БМ и корабельный истребитель МиГ-29К морской авиации ВМФ России.

----------


## Red307

Почетный эскорт

----------


## Fencer

> Почетный эскорт


https://youtu.be/7rylrthxQcw
https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...Y.html/player/

----------


## Red307

_Для нужд Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России будет закуплено 76 истребителей пятого поколения Су-57, заявил президент Владимир Путин. Об этом сообщает ТАСС.

По его словам, соответствующий комплексный контракт будет заключен в ближайшее время. Поставки планируется завершить до 2028 года. Как передает РИА Новости, глава государства заявил, что за это время необходимо полностью переоснастить новейшими истребителями три авиационных полка.

Шесть Су-57 сопровождали президентский самолет 14 мая в пути до Ахтубинска Астраханской области. Позднее Путин побеседовал с пилотами истребителей, подчеркнув, что эти машины должны быть лучшими в мире._

https://lenta.ru/news/2019/05/15/su57/

----------


## Avia M

> [I]Для нужд Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России будет закуплено 76 истребителей пятого поколения Су-57]





> Сердюков вернулся. Скоро все будет.


У вас надежные источники! :Cool:

----------


## Red307

> У вас надежные источники!


Должность обязывает

----------


## Fencer

КнААЗ готов начать серийное производство истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 https://ria.ru/20190529/1555047456.html

----------


## Avia M

> КнААЗ готов начать серийное производство истребителя пятого поколения Су-57


Интересно, разве ещё не начал серийное?... :Confused:

----------


## stream

...А Су-35 на НАЗ)))

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Fencer

> 


Заместитель министра обороны РФ проинспектировал КнААЗ Пресс-центр

----------


## Avia M

Истребители Су-57 получат на вооружение перспективную противокорабельную ракету
Разработкой активной головки самонаведения для ракеты занимается Уральское проектно-конструкторское бюро "Деталь"

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6488148

----------


## Avia M

> Ну и отдельно по 4 Гц-это вообще ныне непонятная контора с непонятными действиями и непонятным уровнем подготовки


Между тем, весь летный и инженерно-технический состав Липецкого авиационного центра уже в мае этого года на опытных образцах Су-57 начал изучать уникальные характеристики истребителя 5-го поколения и осваивать его на практике.

Будущее ВВС РФ за истребителями пятого поколения / Новости / Информационное агентство Инфорос

----------


## OKA

" Соглашение о производстве и поставке в Воздушно-космические силы России 76 истребителей Су-57 может быть заключено на форуме "Армия", сообщил журналистам вице-премьер РФ Юрий Борисов.
       "Мы ожидаем его (подписания контракта), возможно даже на "Армии-2019". Вы слышали решение, которое объявил Верховный главнокомандующий на сочинском совещании", - сказал Борисов в кулуарах Петербургского международного экономического форума.
       "Да, может быть подписан", - отметил он, отвечая на вопрос, идёт ли речь о контракте на 76 самолетов.
       Международный военно-технический форум "Армия-2019" пройдёт с 25 по 30 июня.
       Вице-премьер сообщил, что решение о военных округах, в которые будут поставлены машины, будет принимать министерство обороны. Также он высказал уверенность в отсутствии проблем с финансированием производства Су-57.
       "Государственная программа вооружений не увеличивается на этот предмет, но вы знаете, что мы каждые пять лет ее актуализируем. Деньги до 2023 года включительно найдутся. Ведь 76 - это не до 2023 года. У нас будет новая ГПВ, скорректируем", - сказал Борисов.
       Он отметил, что благодаря большому объёму производства стоимость самолетов будет снижена.
       В мае на совещании в Сочи по военной тематике президент РФ Владимир Путин заявил о планах заключить контракт на поставку 76 истребителей Су-57 к 2028 году и тем самым перевооружить три авиационных полка ВКС РФ перспективными авиационными комплексами пятого поколения.
       По словам президента, госпрограммой вооружений (ГПВ) до 2027 года планировалось закупить 16 истребителей Су-57, однако благодаря договоренности с промышленностью, снизившей стоимость летательных аппаратов и вооружения на 20%, было принято решение, "что закупим за тот же период времени без увеличения стоимости 76 таких самолетов". "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...509862&lang=RU

Интересно- сразу на 20% снизилась цена))

----------


## OKA

"  Российские истребители пятого поколения Су-57 будут вооружены средствами поражения, превосходящими по своим характеристикам иностранные аналоги. Об этом говорится в материале начальника Главного управления вооружения Вооруженных сил РФ генерал-лейтенанта Анатолия Гуляева, опубликованном в среду, 19 июня, в газете «Красная звезда».

По его словам, сейчас завершаются государственные испытания этого многофункционального авиационного комплекса. Вместе с Су-57 армия получит комплекты авиационного вооружения.

«На сегодняшний день на поставки значительной части авиационных средств поражения, которыми будет вооружен самолет Су-57, уже заключены государственные контракты», — отметил он.

Гуляев добавил, что в России был успешно испытан целый ряд перспективного вооружения, в том числе и в Сирии. Сейчас осуществляется подготовка к серийному выпуску данных образцов.

16 июня в США оценили шансы истребителя F-15C против российского Су-57. По данным американских СМИ, для противостояния современным российским истребителям ему нужна серьезная модернизация. "

https://iz.ru/890431/2019-06-19/v-mi...ebitelei-su-57

Хе-хе) 

Т.е. F-15 ему в противники пророчат)) F-22, F-35 типа супер-дупер))  Ню-ню, до первого сбитого не ЗРК))

А то какой-нить МиГ-23 шмальнёт удачно чем-попало , вот будет загогулина  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Минобороны России и Компанией "Сухой" (в составе ОАК) подписали государственный контракт на поставку многофункционального авиационного комплекса 5-го поколения Су-57. Документ подписан 27 июня в ходе Международного военно-технического форума "Армия-2019" в присутствии Президента России Владимира Путина, сообщает пресс-служба ОАК.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Ну да, то чего все так боя... ждали, свершилось 



> Минобороны России заключило в рамках форума "Армия-2019" госконтракт на поставку 76 истребителей пятого поколения Су-57 (проект ПАК ФА), сообщил журналистам в четверг глава Минпромторга Денис Мантуров.


https://ria.ru/20190627/1555981423.html

----------


## Igor_k

> ...А Су-35 на НАЗ)))


А можно чуть подробнее ?

----------


## Avia M

НПП "Звезда" передает на государственные испытания комплект кислородного оборудования для обеспечения жизнедеятельности пилота истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 в ходе полета. 

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6609730

----------


## Djoker

> *Серийные поставки истребителей пятого поколения Су-57 в войска начнутся уже в 2019 году - Борисов*
> 17.07.2019 9:25:21
> 
> Москва. 17 июля. ИНТЕРФАКС - РФ приступает к серийному производству истребителей пятого поколения Су-57, первые поставки состоятся в этом году, заявил в интервью "Интерфаксу" вице-премьер Юрий Борисов.
> 
> "Первые серийные поставки истребителей в этом году будут идти с двигателем первого этапа. С последующей заменой на двигатель второго этапа", - сказал зампред правительства России.
> 
> Он заявил, что работы по двигателю "второго этапа" для Су-57 идут в срок.
> 
> ...


https://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=512838

----------


## LansE293

17 Июль 2019 
*Началось серийное производство истребителей Су-57*




> В России началось серийное производство истребителей Су-57, разработка которых велась с 1990-х годов. В интервью «Интерфаксу» вице-премьер России Юрий Борисов заявил, что первые поставки серийных самолетов состоятся до конца текущего года. Новые самолеты будут поставляться с двигателями первого этапа, АЛ-41Ф1.





> Истребитель Су-57 в настоящее время находится в опытной эксплуатации. Принять его на вооружение планируется до конца 2019 года. К настоящему времени Министерство обороны России заказало 76 новых истребителей.





> Су-57 будет принят на вооружение в два этапа. На первом этапе в войска начнут поступать боевые самолеты с двигателями АЛ-41Ф1 («изделие 117»). Похожие силовые установки ставятся сегодня на истребители Су-35С. На втором этапе Су-57 получат двигатели уже пятого поколения, пока обозначаемые как «изделие 30».
> 
> По словам Борисова, испытания двигателя второго этапа для истребителя Су-57 проводятся по графику. В настоящее время силовая установка проходит заводские испытания. Позднее «изделие 30» установят на самолет для проведения государственных испытаний. Затем уже начнется модернизация всех Су-57 с двигателями первого этапа — на них установят новые силовые установки.


https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/07/17/su57

----------


## Red307

Что у него такое снизу?

На контейнер целеуказания не очень похоже.

----------


## Djoker

> Что у него такое снизу?


Аппаратура регистрации пусков.

----------


## Avia M

Истребитель пятого поколения Су-57 впервые покажут на статической экспозиции авиасалона МАКС-2019

https://ria.ru/20190803/1557133612.h...medium=desktop

Поговаривали, далее в музей "Патриота"...

----------


## Avia M

Если бы Су-57 поставлялся в войска исходно запланированными темпами, то острота проблемы была бы куда меньшей: в рамках ГПВ 2011–2020 ранее предполагалась поставка для ВВС России 52 машин этого типа до конца 2020 года. К данному моменту (май 2019 года) военные получили бы, скорее всего, уже около 40 машин, а самолет был бы освоен в серийном производстве, что позволяло бы сейчас планировать уже новый, более крупный, контракт и увеличение темпов серийного производства — например, до 15–20 машин в год в следующем десятилетии.

https://iz.ru/878906/ilia-kramnik/po...-partiia-su-57

Догнать не удалось... :Smile:

----------


## cobra_73

> Если бы Су-57 поставлялся в войска исходно запланированными темпами, то острота проблемы была бы куда меньшей: в рамках ГПВ 2011–2020 ранее предполагалась поставка для ВВС России 52 машин этого типа до конца 2020 года. К данному моменту (май 2019 года) военные получили бы, скорее всего, уже около 40 машин, а самолет был бы освоен в серийном производстве, что позволяло бы сейчас планировать уже новый, более крупный, контракт и увеличение темпов серийного производства — например, до 15–20 машин в год в следующем десятилетии.
> 
> https://iz.ru/878906/ilia-kramnik/po...-partiia-su-57
> 
> Догнать не удалось...


Кстати так что у нас с отсеками для оружия на Су-57? Что импортные про это думают?
Мне попалось вот 


Вот нашел произведение JS Wings в 1/72. Но мне попадалось еще вариант с боковыми отсеками для Р-73!

----------


## Red307

> Кстати так что у нас с отсеками для оружия на Су-57? Что импортные про это думают?
> Мне попалось вот 
> 
> 
> Вот нашел произведение JS Wings в 1/72. Но мне попадалось еще вариант с боковыми отсеками для Р-73!


Армата дарила пару месяцев назад на звездовские модели по предзаказу. У них обычно копийно, а не игрушки.

----------


## cobra_73

> Армата дарила пару месяцев назад на звездовские модели по предзаказу. У них обычно копийно, а не игрушки.


Не понял таки?

----------


## Red307

> Не понял таки?



Если в арма-моделз заказываешь по предзаказу новую модель, которая только выходит в продажу, магазин дарит какие-то подарки. Обычно высококопийные детали из смолы. К су-57 шло куча всего и  отсеки.

----------


## Red307

Дождались. 
Су-57 Felon

https://www.utro.ru/army/2019/10/30/1422775.shtml

----------


## GThomson

> Дождались. 
> Су-57 Felon
> 
> https://www.utro.ru/army/2019/10/30/1422775.shtml


с таким погонялом экспорт не светит...

----------


## Avia M

Так "погоняло" американское. Это проблемы их культуры (и тех кто дождался)...

----------


## Red307

> Так "погоняло" американское. Это проблемы их культуры (и тех кто дождался)...


У меня проблем нет. Как и у американцев.))

----------


## Red307

> с таким погонялом экспорт не светит...


Так он из без "такого погоняла" не особо то и "светил".

----------


## Avia M

Российские ВКС получат первый истребитель Су-57 до конца текущего года. Об этом заявил замминистра обороны Алексей Криворучко, передаетТРК "Звезда" .
«Первый серийный самолет Су-57 практически готов к отправке в войска. До конца года он уже будет поставлен ВКС. В следующем году мы ждем еще один такой самолет, и далее пойдет кратное наращивание производства»

----------


## Fencer

Сборка первого серийного самолета Су-57: кадры из цеха https://www.arms-expo.ru/video/sbork...dry-iz-tsekha/

----------


## Avia M

> Ростех приступает к выпуску деталей и агрегатов из полимерных композиционных материалов для серийного производства истребителя пятого поколения Су-57. Соответствующий контракт, первый в производственной кооперации по созданию серийных Су-57, подписали ОНПП «Технология» им. А. Г. Ромашина (входит в Госкорпорацию) и ПАО «Компания «Сухой» (входит в состав ОАК). Об этом сообщает пресс-служба Ростеха.
> ​Всего в период с 2020 по 2028 год филиалу компании в Комсомольске-на-Амуре будет поставлено 74 комплекта композитных изделий. Благодаря использованию композиционных материалов Су-57 имеет прочный и легкий планер, что в совокупности с другими техническими характеристиками обеспечивает самолету превосходную маневренность. Кроме того, применение композитов делает технику незаметной для радаров.


Для опытных машин, где изготавливались?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Для опытных машин, где изготавливались?


Штучно могли и на КнААЗе делать (микояновцы вон с серийными сами же мучаются).

----------


## Avia M

> Штучно могли и на КнААЗе делать


Понятно. Но для этого необходимо спец. оборудование. Если таковое присутствует на КнААЗе, возможно и серии комплектовать...
Вероятнее всего на опытных машинах, изготовление по обходным технологиям. Так было на ВАЗе с бамперами для 2115.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Понятно. Но для этого необходимо спец. оборудование. Если таковое присутствует на КнААЗе, возможно и серии комплектовать...


Вы микояновское оборудование для этих целей видели?)))
Самое технологичное из всего у них - автоклав. Остальное - столик (похожий на тенисный), цанговый нож и деревянный пуансон.

----------


## Avia M

> Самое технологичное из всего у них - автоклав.


Увы, не наблюдал. Получается догадки верны. Спасибо.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Увы, не наблюдал. Получается догадки верны. Спасибо.


Вот небольшой репортаж:
https://nplus1.ru/material/2015/08/24/migmig
https://bmpd.livejournal.com/1445996.html

----------


## Red307

Похоже сюда.



Верхняя ракета - уменьшенная Р-77. Аналог американской CUDA, которая куда-то пропала.
В Р-77 зачем-то прорези в крыльях.

АКУ очевидно для 5го поколения. Сверху вниз:

Для РВВ-БД
Для маленькой, левый (УВКУ-50 - "изделие 50"?)
Для маленькой, универсальный
Нижний представлять не надо.

----------


## LansE293

> Верхняя ракета - уменьшенная Р-77. Аналог американской CUDA, которая куда-то пропала.
> В Р-77 зачем-то прорези в крыльях.
> АКУ очевидно для 5го поколения. Сверху вниз:
> Для РВВ-БД
> Для маленькой, левый (УВКУ-50 - "изделие 50"?)
> Для маленькой, универсальный
> Нижний представлять не надо.


Два фото с ракетами: сверху вниз
1. "Уменьшанная Р-77" на самом деле это именно укороченная первая модификация, те изделие 170 (К-77, Р-77, РВВ-АЕ). Четко видно по форме обтекателей рулей и соплового блока. Почему-то лишена крыльев или они каким-то образом раскладываются? Непонятно. Более подробная фотка вид сбоку, лючек открыт, видна проводка.
2. Тут все ясно, это РВВ-МД 
3. Это РВВ-СД или изделие 170-1. Но отсутствуют некоторые примелькавшиеся по фото мелочи типа деталек и маркировок, плюс эти вырезы в крыльях. Мб это макет или учебное изделие, типа показанной на фото с надписью "INERT"?
4. На первом фото выше РВВ-МД немного не в фокусе что за изделие?

----------


## Polikarpoff

Если мне линейка не врет, то длина получается примерно 2,4 метра, что на полтора метра меньше РВВ СД, а это примерно есть длина отсека двигателя, на схеме он под номером 4:

----------


## Red307

> Если мне линейка не врет, то длина получается примерно 2,4 метра, что на полтора метра меньше РВВ СД, а это примерно есть длина отсека двигателя, на схеме он под номером 4:


Зачем делать ракету (макет) без двигателя но с рулями? Скорей в ракете отсутствует БЧ и часть топлива. Hit-to-kill missile.
Либо кто-то решил прикольнутся, и пустить дезу по инету. Собрали укороченную 170.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Зачем делать ракету (макет) без двигателя но с рулями? Скорей в ракете отсутствует БЧ и часть топлива. Hit-to-kill missile.
> Либо кто-то решил прикольнутся, и пустить дезу по инету. Собрали укороченную 170.


Если вспомнить сколько шума после репортажа наделала моделька МиГ-37....

----------


## Red307

Все ракеты серии Р-77 сделаны "в одном кузове". Что за "укороченная первая модификация" - не понятно. 
Третья ракета - очевидно макет 170-1. Обтекатель ГСН не радиопрозрачный.
Кстати РВВ-АЕ - "изделие 190".

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Все ракеты серии Р-77 сделаны "в одном кузове". Что за "укороченная первая модификация" - не понятно


АЕ - 3,6 метра, СД - 3,9. Размах крыльев и рулей тоже разный.

----------


## Red307

Тут явно не 30см разница. Как посчитали выше - примерно полтора метра

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Тут явно не 30см разница. Как посчитали выше - примерно полтора метра


Да, как раз отсек с двигателем, тот что с крылышками ;-)
Кстати, как она без крыльев полетит-то? Чем стабилизировать-то в полете?

----------


## Red307

А как Дартеры и ASRAAM летают?

Зато поверхностное сопротивление ниже))

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А как Дартеры и ASRAAM летают?


Но у них ест двигатель!
А тут и сопла нет:




> Зато поверхностное сопротивление ниже))


Когда из АЕ делали СД, то уменьшили рули, но увеличили крылья.

----------


## Red307

Сопла нет вот здесь



А на "коротышке" хоть видно, что не просто фанерный макет, а присутствуют какие-то внутренности.

Кстати, а где у 170 топливо, если двигатель занимает полтора метра?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Кстати, а где у 170 топливо, если двигатель занимает полтора метра?


Двигатель же твердотопливный...

----------


## Red307

> Двигатель же твердотопливный...


То есть его размер напрямую зависит от количества топлива. Может здесь не на 100км а на 20 шашка стоит.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Может здесь не на 100км а на 20 шашка стоит.


5-6, с натягом...

----------


## Red307

Отсек перед рулями - красный. Либо экспериментальный, либо хз что.

Сейчас кстати есть тенденция сбивать, все что подлетает. Стрелять 170й по амрааму накладно, а таких можно в 2 раза больше взять.))
И дальности им не нужны. Вражеская ракета сама навстречу летит.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Отсек перед рулями - красный. Либо экспериментальный, либо хз что.


Либо грубые швы от сварки прикрыли)))

----------


## Polikarpoff

Кстати, а зачем рули фум-лентой смотали?

----------


## Red307

> Либо грубые швы от сварки прикрыли)))


Видно, что красная секция в диаметр белых сделана, а не поверх лежит.))




> Кстати, а зачем рули фум-лентой смотали?


Больше похоже на скотч. Наверное потому что специальной верёвочки, которая идёт в комплекте, не нашлось))
Вложение 96074

----------


## Avia M

Ростех провел 16 полетов серийного истребителя Су-57 в рамках испытаний двигателя второго этапа.
Су-57 с двигателем второго этапа, известным под названием "Изделие 30", совершил первый полет в декабре 2017 года. Двигатель получит полностью электронную систему автоматического управления и обеспечит Су-57 сверхманевренностью, тяговооруженностью, малой заметностью, способностью совершать крейсерский полет на сверхзвуке.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/7283583...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Avia M

> В честь 100-летнего юбилея военно-воздушной академии имени Жуковского и Гагарина в Воронеже состоится масштабное авиашоу и ряд научно-практических конференций. Материальную базу вуза пополнит новый учебно-лабораторный корпус-ангар площадью четыре тысячи квадратных метров и новейшие образцы авиатехники — в том самолет пятого поколения Су-57.


https://news.rambler.ru/disasters/43...ource=copylink

Интересно, какую машину получат? Может и 27СМ передали в Академию...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Как сообщает ТАСС, ссылаясь на газету «Красная звезда», об этом рассказал начальник Генштаба ВС РФ Валерий Герасимов, выступая перед иностранными военными атташе. "Продолжаются испытания самолетов пятого поколения Су-57. Проведена их повторная апробация в Сирии, в ходе которой все запланированные задачи успешно выполнены", - заявил он.
> 
> Подробности читайте на УНИАН: https://www.unian.net/weapons/107997...7-v-sirii.html


https://www.unian.net/weapons/107997...7-v-sirii.html

----------


## Pilot

От МО

----------


## Polikarpoff

В Хабаровском крае упал истребитель Су-57
https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/74100...ndex.ru%2Fnews
Вот тебе раз (((((....

----------


## Fencer

> В Хабаровском крае упал истребитель Су-57
> https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/74100...ndex.ru%2Fnews


https://www.interfax.ru/russia/689115
https://iz.ru/957594/2019-12-24/istr...barovskom-krae
https://news.mail.ru/incident/39983440/?frommail=1

----------


## Avia M

Первый серийный, в данный момент кому принадлежит?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Первый серийный, в данный момент кому принадлежит?


До подписания Акта приема-передачи - заводу, после - МО.

----------


## Avia M

> До подписания Акта приема-передачи - заводу, после - МО.


Понятно, т.е. чисто теоретически возможно №01...

----------


## stream

> В Хабаровском крае упал истребитель Су-57
> https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/74100...ndex.ru%2Fnews
> Вот тебе раз (((((....


...КНААЗ расположен на западе Комсомольска-на-Амуре, располагает собственным аэродромом - Дземги - с двумя взлетно-посадочными полосами длиной 2,5 км каждая.

----------


## Avia M

Первый российский истребитель пятого поколения серийного производства российские ВКС получат уже до конца текущего года.
Попытка направить первый серийный Су-57 в войска ещё до конца года – это серьёзный риск...

Подробнее на: Показан первый серийный Су-57 - сборка идёт со спешкой

Алжир ведёт достаточно активные переговоры с Россией по приобретению истребителей пятого поколения. Как сказано в заявлении, речь идёт о приобретении партии из 12 истребителей Су-57, с возможностью увеличения заказа до 24 боевых самолётов.

Подробнее на: Алжир готов купить не менее 12 истребителей Су-57

----------


## Fencer

> ...КНААЗ расположен на западе Комсомольска-на-Амуре, располагает собственным аэродромом - Дземги - с двумя взлетно-посадочными полосами длиной 2,5 км каждая.


Разве там две ВПП?

----------


## Avia M

> Разве там две ВПП?


Выходит две... :Smile:

----------


## AndyK

:Biggrin: Аэродром Дземги имеет *одну* ВПП 01/19 размером 2480×80 с бетонным покрытием

----------


## Avia M

Первый серийный. Отказ системы управления...(по ТВ)

----------


## stream

> Аэродром Дземги имеет *одну* ВПП 01/19 размером 2480×80 с бетонным покрытием


https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/74100...ndex.ru%2Fnews

а ТАСС считает, что две ))

----------


## AndyK

> а ТАСС считает, что две ))


Ну ТАСС, конечно, виднее  :Wink:

----------


## bakulinks77

> Ну ТАСС, конечно, виднее


Видимо Хурбу посчитали частью КнААЗ))

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Аэродром Дземги имеет *одну* ВПП 01/19 размером 2480×80 с бетонным покрытием


Это они ещё не прочухали, что там железная дорога полосу пересекает. А то сразу бы понаписали, что самолёт на взлёте зацепил поезд.

----------


## lindr

Я правильно понял, что эта машина потеряна?

----------


## Pilot

Да. И интересные совпадения, хотя от такого никто не застрахован

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5516484.html

в 12 году был экипаж  подполковник Валерий Кирилин и капитан Алексей Горшков. Командир тогда сломал ребра

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Я правильно понял, что эта машина потеряна?


Да вроде как других еще не сделали

----------


## AndyK

> Первый серийный, в данный момент кому принадлежит?


Пока не принят ВП МО как опытный образец вновь созданных или модифицированных воздушных судов является ВС экспериментальной авиации (ЭА), которая находится в ведении Минпромторга РФ. Расследования авиационных происшествий и инцидентов с экспериментальными воздушными судами проводятся Минпромторгом в соответствии с "Правилами расследования авиационных происшествий и инцидентов с экспериментальными воздушными судами в Российской Федерации" (ПРАПИ ЭА - 2000)

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи Су-57 провели стрельбы из нового вооружения в Сирии https://yandex.ua/turbo?text=https%3...2F1015348.html

----------


## Fencer

Алжир намерен купить эскадрилью Су-57 https://topwar.ru/166072-defense-ara...lju-su-57.html

----------


## stream

*Восстановлена картина аварии Су-57*

https://lenta.ru/news/2019/12/26/su57/

----------


## Казанец

Прикольно. Оказывается в 5-м поколении ни у кого ничего нет на самом деле, только надувание щёк. Ну и осваивание бюджетов, конечно.

----------


## Red307

> Прикольно. Оказывается в 5-м поколении ни у кого ничего нет на самом деле, только надувание щёк. Ну и осваивание бюджетов, конечно.


То есть в той ахинее, которую нес этот дедок вас даже не смутило что F-22 "выпускался в 80х, начале 90х годов"?

----------


## Fencer

10 лет со дня первого полета Су-57 https://www.gazeta.ru/army/photo/su-57.shtml

----------


## Fencer

> 10 лет со дня первого полета Су-57 https://www.gazeta.ru/army/photo/su-57.shtml


10 лет со дня первого полета российского истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 http://www.knaapo.ru/press-centre/29012020/

----------


## Fencer

https://pakfa.tass.ru/?from=teaser

----------


## Avia M

"Предприятиями российского оборонно-промышленного комплекса создан опытный образец малогабаритной гиперзвуковой ракеты класса "воздух - поверхность" для внутрифюзеляжного размещения на истребителе Су-57"

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/7822257...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

> "Предприятиями российского оборонно-промышленного комплекса создан опытный образец малогабаритной гиперзвуковой ракеты класса "воздух - поверхность" для внутрифюзеляжного размещения на истребителе Су-57"
> 
> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/7822257...ndex.ru%2Fnews


О-о  :Confused: 

Это фэйк ?

Энто как ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Fencer

«Изделие 30». Первое супер-фото двигателя для Су-57 https://naukatehnika.com/izdelie-30-...nnoe-foto.html

----------


## Avia M

уникальные кадры полетов новейшего истребителя Су-57

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...453-9i4n3.html

По России 24 сообщили о 76-ти машинах в этом году... :Confused:

----------


## Red307

Что это за пузыри над головой летчика?

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Avia M

Сегодня наблюдались в составе пяти машин. Тренировка к Параду.

----------


## Антон

> Сегодня наблюдались в составе пяти машин. Тренировка к Параду.


Еще не перекрасили?

----------


## Avia M

> Еще не перекрасили?


Один точно в "больших пикселях" (не перекрашен). Остальные не разглядел...

----------


## Avia M

На истребителе пятого поколения гидравлические системы заменят электродвигателями. Это понизит радиолокационную видимость машины, увеличит ее маневренность и упростит техническое обслуживание. Планируется, что «электрический» Су-57 сможет совершить полет в 2022 году. По мнению экспертов, модернизация также сделает истребитель более живучим при поражении его ракетами и снарядами.

https://iz.ru/999344/anton-lavrov-al...ovye-dvigateli

Вот и "модернизация" началась...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> На истребителе пятого поколения гидравлические системы заменят электродвигателями. Это понизит радиолокационную видимость машины, увеличит ее маневренность и упростит техническое обслуживание. Планируется, что «электрический» Су-57 сможет совершить полет в 2022 году. По мнению экспертов, модернизация также сделает истребитель более живучим при поражении его ракетами и снарядами.
> 
> https://iz.ru/999344/anton-lavrov-al...ovye-dvigateli
> 
> Вот и "модернизация" началась...


Как, интересно, замена гидропривода на шаговый двигатель снизит заметность?

----------


## Red307

> Как, интересно, замена гидропривода на шаговый двигатель снизит заметность?


Может обтекатели приводов закрылков уменьшатся

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Может обтекатели приводов закрылков уменьшатся


они скорее "рычагообразующие"

----------


## Avia M

Поставки истребителей пятого поколения Су-57 в ВКС России спланированы в два этапа: до середины 2020-х годов с двигателем четвертого поколения, после - с двигателем пятого поколения.

https://ria.ru/20200508/1571132679.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Lockheed Martin F-16C Block 32D Fighting Falcon из состава 64-й эскадрильи «агрессоров» ВВС США, прикинувшийся Су-57.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Lockheed Martin F-16C Block 32D Fighting Falcon из состава 64-й эскадрильи «агрессоров» ВВС США, прикинувшийся Су-57.


Незачет! Мужичка из "Падал прошлогодний снег" на киле нет!

----------


## GThomson

> Незачет! Мужичка из "Падал прошлогодний снег" на киле нет!


мужик в ушанке - ручная работа, старались, ножничками резали.
а тут, компьютер, тупо из оракала трафареты по случайному закону отшлёпал ...

----------


## Avia M

> «Супер-Сухой» взлетит через два года. Испытания первого модернизированного истребителя пятого поколения начнутся летом 2022 года. Официально изделие носит название «Су-57 второго этапа». Но среди военных и авиастроителей машина получила прозвище «Супер-Сухой». Помимо полностью нового двигателя самолет оснастят пакетом современной авионики и бортовых систем. Завершить опытно-конструкторские работы планируют в конце 2024 года.


https://iz.ru/1028035/anton-lavrov-r...ndex.ru%2Fnews

По моему рановато для "супер"...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> https://iz.ru/1028035/anton-lavrov-r...ndex.ru%2Fnews
> 
> По моему рановато для "супер"...


"Не читайте советских газет". А российские - тем более.

----------


## Avia M

> "Не читайте советских газет". А российские - тем более.


Русский, мой родной язык.  :Cool: 
Иностранные голоса тоже не отличаются избирательностью...

----------


## Avia M

Российские. :Cool: 

Уничтожение целей на расстоянии нескольких сотен километров, ювелирная точность бомбовых ударов и надежно защищенная аппаратура — вместе с новейшими бомбами и ракетами авиационный комплекс пятого поколения Су-57 получит продвинутую электронику для их наведения. Самолет сможет обходить ловушки противника и прорываться через стену радиолокационных помех. 

https://ria.ru/20200705/1573855201.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Fencer

Корпус истребителя Сухой Су-57 в цехе Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиационного завода имени Гагарина (источник https://vk.com/search?c%5Bq%5D=%D0%B...42047011%2Frev).

----------


## Fencer

> Корпус истребителя Сухой Су-57 в цехе Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиационного завода имени Гагарина (источник https://vk.com/search?c%5Bq%5D=%D0%B...42047011%2Frev).


http://www.knaapo.ru/upload/iblock/1...%E2%84%966.pdf

----------


## Fencer

Раскрыты проблемы производства Су-57 https://vpk.name/news/426116_raskryt...tva_su-57.html

----------


## Avia M

Разработанное для истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 остекление способно защитить летчика от света ядерного взрыва и различных видов излучений, сообщил гендиректор предприятия-разработчика, ОНПП "Технология" Андрей Силкин. Об этом пишет Интерфакс.
Как заявил Силкин на едином дне приемки военной продукции в среду, новое остекление защищает экипаж самолета от электромагнитного, ультрафиолетового и инфракрасного излучений.
По его словам, за счет новых материалов также достигается радиолокационная незаметность кабины, при этом "в два раза повысилась ударная прочность остекления при двукратном снижении его массы".
Силкин отметил, что таких показателей удалось достичь за счет применения технологии формования авиационного остекления из листового монолитного поликарбоната, а также с помощью магнетронного нанесения специальных многофункциональных покрытий на основе золота и сплава индий-олово.

----------


## Avia M

В производстве...

----------


## Fencer

Министр обороны России проверил исполнение гособоронзаказа на авиазаводе в Комсомольске-на-Амуре https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2306689@egNews



> Как доложил гендиректор КнААЗ Илья Тарасенко, по действующему контракту предприятие должно построить до 2028 года 76 самолетов Су-57.


Источники фотографий https://vk.com/mil?z=photo-133441491...3441491_354571 и https://vk.com/mil?z=photo-133441491...3441491_354571

----------


## Fencer

> Источники фотографий


https://vk.com/search?c%5Bper_page%5...07523729_49326 и https://vk.com/search?c%5Bper_page%5...07523729_49326 и https://vk.com/search?c%5Bper_page%5...2474637_443704

----------


## Fencer

Второй первый серийный Су-57 поднимется в воздух в конце октября komсity.ru

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id270533

----------


## GThomson

> Второй первый серийный Су-57 поднимется в воздух в конце октября komсity.ru


опять гонка "...Первый самолёт должны поставить в войска до конца года."
первого первого мало....

----------


## Avia M

> опять гонка


Делать выводы по ТВ репортажам сложно. Показали то, что посчитали нужным...

----------


## Avia M

Что за "плесень" на крыле? Композиты так себя проявляют?...

----------


## Avia M

Несколько стран прислали официальные заявки на покупку у России новейших истребителей 5-го поколения Су-57, вопрос о продвижении машины на внешнем рынке прорабатывается. 

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/9268185...medium=desktop

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Это её сбрасывали в Сирии?

----------


## GThomson

> Это её сбрасывали в Сирии?


похоже да, просто сброс.
и тогда, в Сирии, тоже не показали пуск двигателя...

----------


## Sneeke

> в Сирии, тоже не показали пуск двигателя...


На видео видна работа стартера, в самом конце белый шлейф в районе сопла.

----------


## OKA

Познаватеьное мнение :

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/581222.html

----------


## Fencer

> Познаватеьное мнение :
> 
> https://afirsov.livejournal.com/581222.html


Чем же познавательно?

----------


## OKA

> Чем же познавательно?


Мнением)) 

Ознакомьтесь, может познаете  :Biggrin:

----------


## Fencer

> Мнением)) 
> 
> Ознакомтесь, может познаете


Посмотрел.  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Посмотрел.


Это хорошо))

----------


## Живојин

Изделие 180 на Су-57.



https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4156525.html

----------


## Avia M

Евгений Марчуков в разговоре с ведущим программы заявил, что у двигателей второго этапа для самолетов Су-57 нет конкурентов в мире по эффективности удельной тяги.
«Такую удельную тягу не выдает ни один двигатель в мире. Иначе нет смысла (создавать такие мощные авиамоторы, прим. ред.), его же жизненный путь 30-40-50 лет», - пояснил эксперт.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...ge&utm_term=v1

Чем ответит Байден?  :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Как и было обещано, второй первый серийный Су-57 поднялся сегодня в небо над Комсомольском-на-Амуре. Ранее первый полёт самолёта пятого поколения анонсировали на конец октября. Успели.

komсity.ru

----------


## AndyK

> Как и было обещано, второй первый серийный Су-57 поднялся сегодня в небо над Комсомольском-на-Амуре. Ранее первый полёт самолёта пятого поколения анонсировали на конец октября. Успели.


В группе "пакфы" в ВК пишут что сегодня это уже 4-й по счету полет.

----------


## Fencer

929-й Государственный лётно-испытательный центр Министерства обороны Российской Федерации имени В. П. Чкалова https://aviaforum.ru/threads/novosti....34696/page-51

----------


## Avia M

РЛС заступила на боевое дежурство в декабре 2019 года в Мордовии. Согласно данным Минобороны России, станция за это время обнаружила и определила траекторные параметры самолетов стратегической, разведывательной и тактической авиации на расстоянии в несколько тысяч километров от госграницы РФ. В частности, российские радары успешно засекли стелс-истребители НАТО F-22 и F-35.

https://rueconomics.ru/481739-rossii...medium=desktop

Интересно, а Т-50 с "Контейнером" дружит?...

----------


## AMCXXL

https://vk.com/feed?q=%23%D0%92%D0%9...55648_00%2Frev

Ныне покойный первый серийный Су-57 (публикуется впервые)

----------


## Avia M

> Ныне покойный первый серийный Су-57


Пушка спрятана?

----------


## Flanker B

> Ныне покойный первый серийный Су-57 (публикуется впервые)


в покрасочном цеху

----------


## stream

> Пушка спрятана?


интересный вопрос, хотя в малярку по любому без пушки закатывают

http://old.russianplanes.net/id266701

----------


## Fencer

> https://vk.com/feed?q=%23%D0%92%D0%9...55648_00%2Frev
> 
> Ныне покойный первый серийный Су-57 (публикуется впервые)


Катастрофа Су-57 в деталях повторяет крушение Су-30 в 2012-м, даже пилот тот же komсity.ru

----------


## Avia M

> интересный вопрос, хотя в малярку по любому без пушки закатывают


Видим штатную "заглушку"? Легкосъемная?

Вот и датчик перенесли.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Если я не ошибаюсь, это не заглушка, а подвижная створка, утапливается внутрь при стрельбе. Обсуждалось лет 10 назад на соседнем форуме.

----------


## Avia M

> утапливается внутрь


Поворачивается относительно продольной оси, говорят...

----------


## Polikarpoff

Слева с/н 52304, получается, задел 4-й машины 2-й серии?

----------


## lindr

> Слева с/н 52304, получается, задел 4-й машины 2-й серии?


52-й серии. Начали с 51-й серии, 51001 разбился.

----------


## cobra_73

> 52-й серии. Начали с 51-й серии, 51001 разбился.


А вот который сейчас взлетел, он какой бортовой номер  имеет?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> 52-й серии. Начали с 51-й серии, 51001 разбился.


"5" опускаем, считаем фактически.



> А вот который сейчас взлетел, он какой бортовой номер  имеет?


Есть подозрение, что 01 "дубль два"

----------


## cobra_73

> "5" опускаем, считаем фактически.
> 
> Есть подозрение, что 01 "дубль два"


Спасибо. А в серии значит выбрана схема окраски с элементами пиксельности

----------


## cobra_73

И еще момент. У нас первый контракт на два борта. Выходит завод должен сдать еще один борт по первому контракту.

----------


## lindr

> "5" опускаем, считаем фактически.


Тут разделение: с 80-й МК2, с 60, 61 - был КУБ, под Су-57 пока выходит серии с 51 по 59.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> с 60, 61 - был КУБ


КУБ не серийный был. Скорее, речь по 30К2

----------


## lindr

КУБ Был в заделе, не достроены в разной степени готовности 60-01,60-02,61-01.
Разнесение по сериям - по техническим причинам, чтобы детали не путали.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> КУБ Был в заделе, не достроены в разной степени готовности 60-01,60-02,61-01.
> Разнесение по сериям - по техническим причинам, чтобы детали не путали.


Это не КУБ, это 30К2

----------


## lindr

Су-27 история серий пост #2614
Там с другого ракурса видно кабину.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Су-27 история серий пост #2614
> Там с другого ракурса видно кабину.


ГЧФ аналогичная КУБу, но это сухопутная машина.

----------


## Avia M

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5ddfb...80ec78dc46d1ff

----------


## Pilot

Летит в Жуковский



Стремянки аутентичной в Новосибе нет :)))

----------


## Любомирский

На втором фото у носовой опоры просматривается светодиодная фара?

----------


## stream

> Летит в Жуковский
> 
> 
> 
> Стремянки аутентичной в Новосибе нет :)))


борт ГЛИЦевский, чего делать в Жуковском.....

стремянке откуда взяться...благо мигари рядом
.

----------


## Pilot

> борт ГЛИЦевский, чего делать в Жуковском.....
> 
> стремянке откуда взяться...благо мигари рядом
> .


торжественно передать ;) Не лететь же випам в Ахтубинск ;) Ну и филиал есть в Чкаловском, можно и там передать ;)

----------


## stream

...проводили, 2020.12.25

https://vk.com/al_feed.php?w=wall211280617_3902

https://vk.com/feed?w=wall-164496481_672

----------


## Polikarpoff

> На втором фото у носовой опоры просматривается светодиодная фара?


Дим, давно же уже, с 6-ки, емнип

----------


## Любомирский

Спасибо. Да как-то упустил и не отслеживал, сейчас вот бросилось в глаза.

----------


## Fencer

Второй первый серийный Су-57 передан военным — спустя год после крушения первого первого komсity.ru

----------


## Avia M

Минобороны России прорабатывает в настоящее время вопрос об увеличении закупок истребителей пятого поколения Су-57 для Воздушно-космических сил РФ.

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/economy/3154659.html

Удивительно...

----------


## AMCXXL

> Минобороны России прорабатывает в настоящее время вопрос об увеличении закупок истребителей пятого поколения Су-57 для Воздушно-космических сил РФ.
> 
> Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/economy/3154659.html
> 
> Удивительно...


Приобретены истребители для 3 полков. (Западный, Южный и Восточный округа)
По крайней мере, еще один полк нужен на Севере
и, вероятно, второй полк на Западе, чтобы противостоять НАТО

----------


## Avia M

> полк на Западе, чтобы противостоять НАТО


НАТО надо противостоять по всем фронтам!  :Cool:

----------


## Fencer

> Минобороны России прорабатывает в настоящее время вопрос об увеличении закупок истребителей пятого поколения Су-57 для Воздушно-космических сил РФ.
> 
> Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/economy/3154659.html
> 
> Удивительно...


А что удивительного? Это на обороноспособность России.

----------


## Любомирский

https://russianplanes.net/id277714 

Хорошо. Если с фарой всё относительно просто, тогда что это за доп. оборудование - в частности занятный купол за кабиной (явно прикрывает что-то чувствительное в близком к оптическому диапазону от скоростного напора). 
Из интересного, что можно попробовать догадаться - "глазок в окошке" из системы бортового комплекса обороны, а набор решёток в створе носовой опоры вероятно для отвода пороховых газов при работе пушки.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> https://russianplanes.net/id277714 
>  что это за доп. оборудование - в частности занятный купол за кабиной


В народе R2D2 зовут  :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

Модернизация Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиазавода (КнААЗ), где производят истребители пятого поколения Су-57, завершится к 2024 году...

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...415-cEppW.html

----------


## Avia M

Раздвоение у агентства... :Confused:  

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/10352497
https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/10511611

----------


## OKA

> Раздвоение у агентства... 
> 
> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/10352497
> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/10511611


Очепятки, корректура..))

----------


## Avia M

Управляемый комплекс ракетно-бомбового вооружения «Гром-Э» создан на основе модульной многоцелевой управляемой ракеты Х-38МЭ, оснащаемой различными вариантами головки самонаведения (ГСН). Подробности о перспективном оружии, которое испытывал тяжелый ударный беспилотник «Охотник»...

https://lenta.ru/news/2021/01/27/9a7759/

----------


## Pilot

ролик от ОАК

----------


## Fencer

https://youtu.be/a_WiwuCUeis
https://youtu.be/Tx2-iFpDO-4

----------


## Fencer

Модель экспортного варианта Су-57 презентуют в феврале на выставке в Индии http://www.komcity.ru/news/?id=40155

----------


## Avia M

> Второй первый серийный Су-57 передан военным — спустя год после крушения первого первого http://www.komcity.ru/news/?id=39890


К чему дубли? :Confused:  Пост 1490.

----------


## Avia M

> Если я не ошибаюсь, это не заглушка, а подвижная створка, утапливается внутрь при стрельбе. Обсуждалось лет 10 назад на соседнем форуме.


Наглядно. 

https://youtu.be/2PtTHACP6JM

----------


## Fencer

> Наглядно. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/2PtTHACP6JM


https://youtu.be/7Q--6h8hQZI

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

*Сухой остаток*
Источник: https://versia.ru/postavki-su-57-v-v...delyonnyj-srok

Поставки Су-57 в войска откладываются на неопределённый срок

Планы Минобороны по закупке новейших истребителей пятого поколения Су-57 срываются. В конце декабря в Хабаровском крае этот самолёт – гордость и надежда российской оборонки – потерпел крушение. Причиной аварии, по предварительным данным, стал сбой в управлении хвостовым оперением. Показательно, что разбился самый первый серийный образец истребителя, который планировалось с помпой передать в войска. «Наша Версия» разбиралась в причинах неудач этого самого амбициозного российского авиационного проекта.

Первый полёт Су-57, также известный как Т-50 и «перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации» (ПАК ФА), совершил ещё в 2010 году. Тогда на самолётах были установлены абсолютно другие двигатели, те, которые стояли на Су-27. На самых первых самолётах двигатель был даже немодернизированным. В дальнейшем проходили испытания с двигателем «первого этапа» («Изделие 117») – с модернизированной версией двигателя от истребителей четвёртого поколения Су-35С. Такой же двигатель стоял и на первой серийной модели, которую планировалось передать ВКС. До настоящего времени было зафиксировано всего два инцидента с самолётами этого типа. В 2011 году на авиасалоне МАКС при разгоне Т-50-2 с бортовым номером 52 произошла вспышка, после чего был выпущен тормозной парашют и самолёт остановился в пределах ВПП. В июне 2014 года при посадке на аэродроме ЛИИ им. Громова в Жуковском наблюдалось задымление над правым воздухозаборником, затем началось возгорание, которое оперативно ликвидировали. Самолёт позже был восстановлен и вернулся к испытаниям. Контракт на строительство двух Су-57 для нужд армии был заключён на форуме «Армия-2018». Сначала первый серийный самолёт в ВКС рассчитывали получить уже в ноябре, позже сроки сдвинулись, но в любом случае речь шла о передаче первой машины до конца 2019 года – в ноябре об этом заявил замминистра обороны Алексей Криворучко. Теперь же случившийся инцидент срывает график поставки серийных машин. Предполагается, что второй серийный истребитель поступит в состав ВКС в 2020 году, после чего планируется кратное увеличение их производства. Всего согласно действующему контракту до 2028 года ВКС должны получить 76 таких самолётов. Но произойдёт ли это? Увы, на этот счёт вновь возникают большие сомнения.
Дело в том, что изначально передача Су-57 в войска планировалась на 2018 год. Однако этого так и не произошло, после чего сроки пришлось скорректировать. Очевидно, что основанием для уточнения графика могли стать лишь серьёзные недостатки, имеющиеся в конструкции самолёта. Как гласят предварительные данные о причинах аварии, к ЧП привёл технический отказ системы управления истребителем, вследствие чего «произошёл сбой в управлении хвостовым оперением». Сейчас разнообразные комиссии выясняют причины гибели самолёта. Система управления, которая стоит на Су-57 и которая могла стать причиной катастрофы с самолётом, называется одной из самых совершенных. Однако алгоритм её работы несколько непривычен. Лётчик даёт команду компьютеру на выполнение какого-то действия, а электроника уже самостоятельно предпринимает необходимые манипуляции. Эта так называемая система неустойчивого управления, с одной стороны, позволяет добиться сверхманевренности. Однако, с другой стороны, это приводит к тому, что все системы, даже аварийная, работают с некоторой задержкой. В качестве ещё одной версии произошедшего рассматривается намеренный «перегруз» систем самолёта. На лётных испытаниях машину тестировали по специальным программам на максимальных режимах и углах атаки. Во время испытаний проверялось, как работает электроника, воздухозаборники и другие системы. Это обычная практика: все серийные самолёты перед передачей в войска проверяются заводскими лётчиками-испытателями, которые являются серьёзными профессионалами. Возможно, что самолёт не выдержал перегрузок. Однако теперь у представителей Минобороны, вероятнее всего, может возникнуть вполне обоснованный вопрос: а как поведёт себя истребитель в условиях воздушного боя, где пилотам также приходится использовать самолёт «в хвост и в гриву»?
Программа за 60 миллиардов

А ведь в последнее время официально сообщалось о том, что Су-57, по сути, готовая машина. Но есть мнение, что пока все достижения нового истребителя всего лишь теория. На практике Су-57 до сих пор не является полноценным истребителем пятого поколения. Так, российский самолёт существенно проигрывает американским современным истребителям по качеству электронной начинки. Например, эксперты обращают внимание на ограниченную функциональность радара, который обнаруживает присутствие другого самолёта, но не способен при этом гарантированно обеспечить наведение бортового вооружения. Кроме того, в самолёте не предусмотрены круговая информационная система и автоматизация управления помехами, а также отсутствует индикатор тактической обстановки, обобщающий информацию, получаемую из разных источников. Производители пока что лишь обещают решить эти проблемы. Но самое главная беда заключается в том, что двигатель, который и делает истребитель самолётом пятого поколения, до сих пор не создан и о перспективах его создания не говорится ничего конкретного. Абстрактно сообщается, что сейчас интенсивно идут испытания двигателя второго этапа. Также в конце прошлого года было объявлено, что на первых серийных образцах Су-57 будут установлены двигатели четвёртого поколения. Поставки этих самолётов предполагалось осуществить в течение ближайших пяти лет. И если к этому времени новый двигатель будет готов, его будут ставить на новые самолёты. Тем не менее в прошлом году на форуме «Армия-2019» был подписан контракт на поставку ВКС России большой партии – 76 истребителей – Су-57. А позже глава Генштаба Валерий Герасимов констатировал: Су-57 успешно прошли второй этап испытаний в Сирии – после «повторной апробации», по его словам, «все запланированные задачи были успешно выполнены». Также было оптимистично объявлено, что для истребителей пятого поколения Су-57 создадут новые виды вооружения. В любом случае очевидно, что инцидент с первой серийной машиной критично не скажется на будущем Су-57. На эту программу уже потрачено 60 млрд рублей, и от неё уже не откажутся. Возможно, выявить и устранить все недостатки самолёта смогут, когда Су-57 начнут производить большими партиями. Сейчас же выпущено всего несколько Су-57, и каждый существенно отличается один от другого. При этом вряд ли стоит отдельно указывать, что самолёт – это очень сложное техническое устройство, а потому проблемы с ним могут возникать совершенно непредсказуемо. Например, американский истребитель пятого поколения F-35, несмотря на серийное производство, имеет много недостатков и считается самым неудачным американским истребителем.

----------


## Бурундук

Странная статья. Цитата:
"В конце декабря в Хабаровском крае этот самолёт – гордость и надежда российской оборонки – потерпел крушение"

Но крушение было в конце декабря 2019 г. А здесь без указания года, что, по умолчанию, означает последний минувший декабрь.

Либо статью из нафталина вынули, либо писал человек, который ну совсем не в теме.

Ну и такие обобщающие заявления как " F-35, несмотря на серийное производство, имеет много недостатков и считается самым неудачным американским истребителем." без указания кем считается доверия к тексту не добавляют.

----------


## Живојин

> Сухой остаток



Опубликовано: 11.01.2020 17:10
Отредактировано: 11.01.2020 17:10

----------


## Avia M

Российский боевой самолет пятого поколения Су-57 доработают под управление группой малых беспилотных летательных аппаратов, которые истребитель будет нести на своей внутренней и внешней подвеске...

https://ria.ru/20210421/su-57-172919...medium=desktop

----------


## L39aero

Тут хочется только добавить, вы его в товарных количествах сначала постройте и введите в строй.... беспилотники блин.

----------


## Avia M

Парадные. Благо 01 не отказывает...

----------


## Avia M

Ростовчане отметили мастерство высококлассных пилотов.

Читайте на WWW.ROSTOV.KP.RU: https://www.rostov.kp.ru/online/news/4274725/

Завод план перевыполнил.  :Cool:

----------


## Fencer

До конца года КнААЗ передаст в войска всего два Су-57 komсity.ru

----------


## Avia M

> в товарных количествах сначала постройте и введите в строй...


Борисов отвечает. :Cool: 

"Интерес к этой машине есть и он, на мой взгляд, будет возрастать год от года, по мере того, как будет наша российская армия насыщаться этой моделью. Иностранные заказчики сначала смотрят, как ведет себя тот или иной вид оружия ВС РФ. В планах у министерства обороны и у КБ "Сухого" - изготовление двухпилотной кабины, которая расширит экспортный спрос на эту модель <...>, она может создать дополнительный спрос"

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/1165956...medium=desktop

----------


## L39aero

Да там что не статья, все планы, планы, планы.... А 27ые как летали так и летают, уже аж смешно или не смешно.

----------


## AMCXXL

> До конца года КнААЗ передаст в войска всего два Су-57 komсity.ru


Однако число меняется от одного дня к другому.


https://iz.ru/1179378/2021-06-16/vks...57-v-2021-godu
*ВКС РФ получат четыре истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 в 2021 году* 
16 июня 2021

Вооруженные силы России получат в этом году четыре истребителя пятого поколения Су-57. Об этом 16 июня сообщил вице-премьер Юрий Борисов в рамках посещения Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиационного завода им. Ю.А. Гагарина (КнААЗ).

По этому году: 15 самолетов боевой авиации [КнААЗ] должен сдать заказчику и по экспортным контрактам. Как вы знаете, Министерство обороны заключило емкий долгосрочный контракт на Су-57, в этом году поставка четырех серийных самолетов. Продолжается изготовление самолетов 4++, Су-35», — передает его слова «РИА Новости».

Первый серийный истребитель Су-57 был передан ВКС в конце прошлого года.

В конце мая глава Минпромторга Денис Мантуров заявил, что предприятия и профильные ведомства разрабатывают проект модернизации истребителя пятого поколения Су-57.

----------


## Avia M

> Однако число меняется от одного дня к другому.


Видимо к визиту, помощники "шпаргалку" не обновили... :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

В РОССИИ РАЗРАБОТАЮТ НОВЫЙ ДВУХМЕСТНЫЙ САМОЛЕТ СУ-57 https://runews24.ru/politics/16/06/2...bf24d747b59a71

----------


## Avia M

> В РОССИИ РАЗРАБОТАЮТ НОВЫЙ ДВУХМЕСТНЫЙ САМОЛЕТ СУ-57


Повторение мать учения... :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

> *ВКС РФ получат четыре истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 в 2021 году*


https://youtu.be/jjsly0cmsu4

----------


## Fencer

Процесс сборки двух истребителей Су-57, который осуществлялся на территории Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиационного завода.
https://m.vk.com/photo-123538639_457...83%D1%80%D0%B5
https://m.vk.com/photo-123538639_457...83%D1%80%D0%B5

----------


## Avia M

Заказы на российский истребитель пятого поколения Су-57 в будущем "будет измеряться сотнями", сейчас имеется заказ на 76 самолетов, рассказал президенту Владимиру Путину глава Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации Юрий Слюсарь. Об этом пишет РИА Новости.

Опытно-конструкторская работа по разработке новых версий российского истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 начнется в этом году, сообщил гендиректор "Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации" (ОАК) Юрий Слюсарь. Об этом пишет РИА Новости.

Не унываем... :Cool:

----------


## Бурундук

Слюсарь много чего рассказал. И то, что до конца года распихают 30 SSJ. И про русское крыло на МС-21. Вот и про Су-57. 
Врать, как дышать - отличительная черта большинства представителей нынешней администрации.

----------


## AMCXXL

https://vk.com/milinfolive?z=photo-1...38639_00%2Frev

*С 2022 года Минобороны будет получать по 12 истребителей Су-57 в год*

Министерство обороны РФ с 2022 года должно получать по 12 новейших истребителей Су-57 в год, заявил гендиректор Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации Юрий Слюсарь на встрече с президентом РФ Владимиром Путиным.

«Наша задача – вместе с кооперацией - выйти на уровень двенадцати машин в год. Всего у нас с Министерством обороны подписан контракт на 76 таких машин», - сказал глава ОАК.

Слюсарь напомнил, что в декабре прошлого года был поставлен первый серийный Су-57. 
*В этом году запланирована поставка четырех таких машин.*

----------


## Let_nab

*Американцы отказались признавать угрозой российский истребитель Су-57*

- https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/news/techa...edgdhp&pc=U531

Американское издание National Interest прокомментировало перевооружение Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России на новые истребители пятого поколения Су-57.

Американский военный обозреватель заявил, что новые самолёты не смогут представлять реальной угрозы для США и других стран НАТО. Он считает, что количества Су-57 в российских войсках будет недостаточно, чтобы противостоять американским истребителям F-35.

«Российские военные не будут эксплуатировать достаточное количество самолётов, чтобы представлять какую-либо реальную угрозу для авиации США и НАТО, если только производство не будет значительно увеличено», — цитирует обозревателя «Военное обозрение». Согласно имеющейся информации, ВКС России получат 76 Су-57.

Обозреватель также отметил, что у США на вооружении стоят 1763 истребителя пятого поколения.

----------


## МИХАЛЫЧ

> [B]
> Обозреватель также отметил, что у США на вооружении стоят 1763 истребителя пятого поколения.


? Откуда столько? 187 (ЕМНИП) F-22 и около 300-330 F-35

----------


## OKA

> ? Откуда столько? 187 (ЕМНИП) F-22 и около 300-330 F-35


По количеству двигателей+запасные комплекты считали? B-2 с оставшимися F-117 засчитали за новьё))  
Плюс-минус, "семь на ум пошло..")))

Или планы какие-то по выпуску всего подобного, а может вообще с потолка цыфирь)) Непонятно..

----------


## sovietjet

> ? Откуда столько? 187 (ЕМНИП) F-22 и около 300-330 F-35


Типичная журналистская путаница. 1763 - это плановая закупка F-35 всего только для ВВС. Но, конечно, еще не все куплены и доставлены. В настоящее время для ВВС, ВМФ и морксая пехота поставлены около 450 F-35 (А, B и С). И примерно 185 F-22, oбщее количество истребителей 5-го поколения в США составляет около 630.

----------


## Avia M

Полагаю, не 75... :Cool:  

http://government.ru/news/42898/

----------


## AMCXXL



----------


## AMCXXL



----------


## Fencer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ey4X3F5gfOc

----------


## Fencer

Вооруженные силы РФ в этом году получат три атомных, одну дизельную подлодку, четыре серийных истребителя Су-57 https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...554682&lang=RU

----------


## Fencer

КнААЗ начнёт серийный выпуск Су-57 с двигателем второго этапа в 2025 году https://todaykhv.ru/news/economics-and-business/37553/

----------


## Pilot

интересные кадры

----------


## Avia M

> КнААЗ начнёт серийный выпуск Су-57 с двигателем второго этапа в 2025 году https://todaykhv.ru/news/economics-and-business/37553/


- Испытания самолета с новым двигателем должны быть завершены к 2024 году. В целом, испытания с доведением двигателя второго этапа продлятся до 2026 года, поставка самолетов в новом облике запланирована в рамках новой ГПВ с 2027 года. Это будет порядка 25 машин из числа 76 в рамках уже заключенного долгосрочного контракта.

https://www.interfax.ru/interview/807105

----------


## Avia M

В 2022 году в Восточный военный округ (ВВО) впервые поступят истребители Су-57. 

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/13260931

----------


## Fencer

Доклад заместителя Министра обороны Российской Федерации Алексея Криворучко https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4470388.html



> в том числе два истребителя Су-57 - дополнение в сообщении ТАСС https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/13477449

----------


## Fencer

> Доклад заместителя Министра обороны Российской Федерации Алексея Криворучко https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4470388.html


https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4470926.html

----------


## Avia M

Выглядит неважно...

----------


## Fencer

ВКС России с начала года получили еще два истребителя Су-57 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/3/24/242747/

----------


## Саныч 62

> ВКС России получили ещё два истребителя Су-57 https://aviation21.ru/vks-rossii-pol...bitelya-su-57/


 Дубль 2?  :Confused:

----------


## Avia M

81777 и 78.

----------


## Fencer

> 81777 и 78.


ВКС России получили два новых серийных истребителя https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4532389.html

----------


## Fencer

Источник 057 BLUE - PLANESPHOTOS.NET

----------


## Fencer

Ю.Борисов подтвердил участие Су-57 в спецоперации на Украине komсity.ru

----------


## Fencer

Названы сроки начала испытаний нового комплекса связи для истребителей Су-57 https://topwar.ru/199332-nazvany-sro...lej-su-57.html

----------


## Fencer

Смотрите в 21:05. На заводе КнААЗ готовятся к серийному производству истребителей 5 поколения Су-57 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLGfYEunq0Y

----------


## Fencer

Испытания с комфортом — Объекты лётно-испытательной станции для Су-57 заложили на КнААЗ komсity.ru 
https://m.vk.com/wall-44683459_3140

----------


## Fencer

> Смотрите в 21:05. На заводе КнААЗ готовятся к серийному производству истребителей 5 поколения Су-57 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLGfYEunq0Y


https://youtu.be/lsV2lluhZtw

----------


## Fencer

Сергей Шойгу высоко оценил Су-57 комсомольской сборки https://habarovsk-gid.ru/news/ekonom...koy-sborki.htm

----------


## Fencer

«Холодильник» для самолетов пятого поколения

----------


## Fencer

Сергей Чемезов посетил производство истребителей Су-57 в Комсомольске-на-Амуре https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...olske-na-amure

----------


## Avia M

Модернизированный самолёт Су-57 выполнил первый полёт, сообщила Объединённая авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК).
"Самолёт пилотировал летчик-испытатель ОКБ Сухого, Герой Российской Федерации Сергей Богдан. Полет длился 56 минут и прошёл без замечаний", - сказано в сообщении. По данным ОАК, "на самолёте проходит испытания комплекс бортового оборудования с расширенным функционалом, интеллектуальной поддержкой экипажа и возможностью применения широкой номенклатуры новых типов вооружения".

----------


## Fencer

https://m.vk.com/wall-122334426_3828...tom=1#comments



> Один из серийных образцов истребителя Су-57 на сборке в цеху № 45 Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиационного завода имени Ю.А. Гагарина (с) "Крылья Советов" / ПАО "Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация"
> 
> У специалистов цеха № 45 есть успешный опыт создания поточной линии производства боевых машин. Первый подобный проект по повышению эффективности работы, основной целью которого было выравнивание такта сборки изделия Су‑35С под потребителя, был реализован несколько лет назад.
> 
> На начальном этапе были выявлены «узкие» места. Ими оказались участки сборки носового и подкабинного отсеков, сборка фюзеляжа, юстировка и сдача изделия. Цикл сборки на этих участках превышал планируемые для потребителя 10 дней.
> 
> Для решения проблемы пришлось модернизировать эстакады стыковки, изменить конструкцию булей, ввести дополнительную оснастку под воздухозаборники и мотогондолы. Другим важным нововведением стал перенос участка юстировки и сдачи из цеха № 7 в цех № 45.

----------


## Avia M

Комсомольский-на-Амуре авиационный завод им. Ю.А. Гагарина Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ПАО «ОАК» входит в Госкорпорацию Ростех) изготовил и передал Минобороны России очередную партию серийных самолетов пятого поколения Су-57 в рамках программы поставок текущего года.  Об этом сообщает пресс-служба ОАК.

----------


## AMCXXL

> Комсомольский-на-Амуре авиационный завод им. Ю.А. Гагарина Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ПАО «ОАК» входит в Госкорпорацию Ростех) изготовил и передал Минобороны России очередную партию серийных самолетов пятого поколения Су-57 в рамках программы поставок текущего года.  Об этом сообщает пресс-служба ОАК.


https://imgbb.com/x3q4RBr
https://twitter.com/squatsons/status...l3P7EihUFXIP3w

----------


## Fencer

> Комсомольский-на-Амуре авиационный завод им. Ю.А. Гагарина Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ПАО «ОАК» входит в Госкорпорацию Ростех) изготовил и передал Минобороны России очередную партию серийных самолетов пятого поколения Су-57 в рамках программы поставок текущего года.  Об этом сообщает пресс-служба ОАК.


https://youtu.be/GYLkUllAVPg

----------


## Fencer

> Комсомольский-на-Амуре авиационный завод им. Ю.А. Гагарина Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ПАО «ОАК» входит в Госкорпорацию Ростех) изготовил и передал Минобороны России очередную партию серийных самолетов пятого поколения Су-57 в рамках программы поставок текущего года.  Об этом сообщает пресс-служба ОАК.


Вроде должны эксплуатироваться в 23 иап, а они куда-то полетели...

----------


## Fencer

> Комсомольский-на-Амуре авиационный завод им. Ю.А. Гагарина Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ПАО «ОАК» входит в Госкорпорацию Ростех) изготовил и передал Минобороны России очередную партию серийных самолетов пятого поколения Су-57 в рамках программы поставок текущего года.  Об этом сообщает пресс-служба ОАК.


Над Новосибирском.

----------


## Fencer

> Комсомольский-на-Амуре авиационный завод им. Ю.А. Гагарина Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ПАО «ОАК» входит в Госкорпорацию Ростех) изготовил и передал Минобороны России очередную партию серийных самолетов пятого поколения Су-57 в рамках программы поставок текущего года.  Об этом сообщает пресс-служба ОАК.


https://uacrussia.ru/ru/press-center...koleniya-su-57

----------


## AMCXXL

> Вроде должны эксплуатироваться в 23 иап, а они куда-то полетели...


Сначала вам предстоит сформировать отряд в Липектске. Затем они вернутся в Дземги.
То же самое произошло и с Су-34, первые 9 самолетов отправили в Липецк, а затем в 2012 году сформированную эскадрилью отправили в Воронеж.

Странно то, что Дземги получили в 2014 году 2 эскадрильи Су-35, что теперь будет с этими Су-35, если Дземги получит еще 2 эскадрильи Су-57?

По идее полки должны иметь 3 эскадрильи, поэтому вполне вероятно, что в новых полках будут 1-я и 2-я АЭ Су-57 (или МиГ-31 как в Хотилово) и 3-я АЭ Су-35

----------


## Fencer

ОАК расширяет мощности по производству истребителей пятого поколения Су-57 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/28/252009/

----------

